# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  श्रीमद भगवत गीता:- ब्रज भाषा में

## SUNIL1107

*विनय*
*श्याम! नै वेणु बजाई घनी,*
*शंख 'पाञ्चजन्य' गुंजाय करे ।*
*अब आनि बसौ मोरी लेखनी में*
*ब्रज भाषा में गीता सुनाऔ हरे।*

*प्रथम अध्याय*

*धर्म क्षेत्रे कुरु क्षेत्रे समवेता युयुत्सवः।*
*मामकाः पाण्डवाश्चैव किम कुर्वत संजय॥१-१॥*

*धर्म सुखेत, कहौ कुरु खेत में,*
*संजय ! जुद्धन चाह धरै जू.*
*पाण्डव, मोरे सुतन सब एकहिं,*
*ठांव खड़े कहौ काह करें जू*

*हिंदी भाषा में --- धृतरास्ट्र बोले -- हे संजय ! धर्मभूमि कुरुक्षेत्र में एकत्रित युद्धकी इच्छाबाले मेरे और पांडु के पुत्रों ने क्या किया ? !! १ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*दृष्ट्वा तु पाण्डवानीकं व्यूढं दुर्योधन स्तदा।*
*आचार्यमुपसंगम्य राजा वचनम ब्रवीत्॥१-२॥*

*दिव्य नयन माहीं संजय ,*
*जस देख रहे, तस् बोल रहे,*
*दुरजोधन पाण्डुन व्यूह मयी,*
*सेना लखि द्रोण सों बोल रहे*
 
*संजय बोले -- उस समय राजा दुर्योधन ने व्यूहरचनायुक्त पांडवों की सेना को देखकर और द्रोणाचार्य के पास जाकर यह वचन कहा !! २ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*पश्यैतां पाण्डु पुत्राणाम आचार्य महतीं चमूम्।*
*व्यूढां द्रुपद पुत्रेण तव शिष्येण धीमता॥१-३॥*

*हे गुरुवर ! व्यूहमयी ठाड़ी,*
*पाण्डु के पुत्रन की सेना.*
*द्रुपद सुतन ने जाहि रच्यो,*
*जुद्ध इनहीं सों तो होना*
 
*हे आचार्य ! आपके बुद्धिमान शिष्य द्रुपदपुत्र  धृष्टधुम्न द्वारा व्यूह कर खड़ी की हुई पांडु पुत्रों की इस बड़ी भारी सेना को देखिये !! ३ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*अत्र शूरा महेष्वासा भीमार्जुन समा युधि।*
*युयुधानो विराटश्च द्रुपदश्च महारथः॥१-४॥*

*यही सेना माहीं धनुर्धारी,* 
*अर्जुन और भीम सों वीर महे,*
*जस सात्याकि और विराट महारथ*
*राजा द्रुपद सों वीर अहे*


*इस सेना में बड़े बड़े धनुषों वाले तथा युद्ध में भीम और अर्जुन के समान शूरवीर सात्यकि और विराट तथा महारथी राजा द्रुपद, धृष्टकेतु और चेकितान तथा बलवान काशिराज, पुरुजित, कुंतीभोज  और मनुष्यों में श्रेष्ठ शेब्य, पराक्रमी युधामन्यु  तथा  बलवान उत्तमौजा , सुभद्रा पुत्र अभिमन्यु एवं द्रोपदी के पांचो पुत्र--ये सभी महारथी हैं !! ४-५-६ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*धृष्ट केतुश्चेकि तानः काशि राजश्च वीर्यवान्।*
*पुरुजित्कुन्ति भोजश्च शैब्यश्च नरपुङ्गवः॥१-५॥*

*चेकितान वीर और धृष्टकेतु ,*
*पुरजित बलि काशी राजहूँ को.*
*नर मांहीं विशेषहूँ शैव्य अहे ,*
*कुंती भोज सों वीरहूँ को*

*उपरोक्त का हिंदी अर्थ प्रविष्टी क्रमांक ४ में दिया जा चुका है  !*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*युधा मन्युश्च विक्रान्त उत्तमौजाश्च वीर्यवान्।*
*सौभद्रो द्रौपदेयाश्च सर्व एव महारथाः॥१-६॥*

*बलवीर बलिष्ठ युधामन्यु,*
*द्रौपद के पाँचहुँ पुत्र महे.*
*अभिमन्यु पुत्र सुभद्रा को,*
*उत्तमौजा सों वीरहूँ तत्र रहे*

*उपरोक्त का हिंदी अर्थ प्रविष्टी क्रमांक ४ में दिया जा चुका है  !*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*अस्माकं तु विशिष्टा ये तान्निबोध द्विजोत्तम।*
*नायका मम सैन्यस्य संज्ञार्थं तान्ब्रवीमि ते॥१-७॥*

*द्विज श्रेय सुनौ हमरे विशेष*
*और पक्ष में जो--जो विशेष महे.*
*गुरुवर यही जानिबो जोग तथ्य,*
*रन खेतहीं जो - जो वीरेश अहे*

*हे ब्रह्मणश्रेष्ठ  ! अपने पक्ष में भी जो प्रधान हैं , उनको आप समझ लीजिये ! आपकी जानकारी के लिए मेरी सेना के जो जो सेनापति हैं , उनको बतलाता हूँ  !! ७ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*भवान्भीष्मश्च कर्णश्च कृपश्च समितिंजयः।*
*अश्वत्थामा विकर्णश्च सौमदत्तिस्तथैव च॥१-८॥*

*हैं कर्ण, विकर्ण कृपाचार्य,*
*एक आप स्वयं एक भीष्म महे.*
*सुत सोमदत्त कौ भूरिश्रवा,*
*अश्वतथामा भी दीख रहे*


*आप-- द्रोणाचार्य और पितामह भीष्म तथा कर्ण और संग्रामविजयी कृपाचार्य तथा वैसे ही अश्वत्थामा , विकर्ण और सोमदत्त का पुत्र भूरिश्रवा !!८ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*अन्ये च बहवः शूरा मदर्थे त्यक्त जीविताः।
नानाशस्त्र प्रहरणाः सर्वे युद्ध विशारदाः॥१-९॥

बहु शस्त्रन अस्त्रन मांहीं सजे,
बलवीर बलिष्ठ अनेक यहॉं .
दुरजोधन के हित जीवन कौ ,
जिन मोह तज्यौ सब ठाडे यहॉं*

*और भी मेरे लिए जीवन कि आशा त्याग देने वाले बहुत से शूरवीर अनेक प्रकार के शस्त्रास्त्रों से सुसज्जित और सब के सब युद्ध में चतुर हैं !! ९ !!
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*अपर्याप्तं तदस्माकं बलं भीष्माभि रक्षितम् ।
पर्याप्तं त्विदमेतेषां बलं भीमाभिरक्षितम्॥१-१०॥

सब भांति अजेय है कुरु सेना,
जब भीष्म पितामह रक्षक हैं.
यही पाण्डव सेना जेय सुगम ,
सुनौ भीम बने संरक्षक हैं
*

*भीष्म पितामह द्वारा रक्षित हमारी वह सेना सब प्रकार से अजेय है और भीम द्वारा रक्षित इन लोगों की यह सेना जीतने में सुगम है !! १० !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*अयनेषु च सर्वेषु यथा भागमवस्थिताः।
भीष्ममेवाभि रक्षन्तु भवन्तः सर्व एव हि॥१-११॥

अथ भीष्म पितामह की रक्षा,
संकोच बिनु सब भाँती करें,
सब आपुनि - आपुनि ठॉव रहें,
सहयोग सबहीं बहु भांति करें*

*इसलिए सब मोर्चों पर अपनी अपनी जगह स्थित रहते हुए आप लोग  सभी  निःसंदेह भीष्म पितामह की ही सब ओर से रक्षा करें  !! 11 !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*तस्य संजनयन्हर्षं कुरुवृद्धः पितामहः।*
*सिंहनादं विनद्योच्चैः शङ्खं दध्मौ प्रताप वान्॥१-१२॥*

*कुरु वृद्ध पितामह भीषम ने,* 
*गर्जन करि शंख बजायौ है.*
*भयो सिंह नाद जस, तांसो हिया.*
*दुरजोधन को हरषायो है*



*कौरवों में वृद्ध बड़े प्रतापी पितामह भीष्म ने उस दुर्योधन के ह्रदय में हर्ष उत्पन्न करते हुए उच्च  स्वर से सिंह की दहाड़ के समान गरजकर शंख बजाया  !! १२ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*ततः शङ्खाश्च भेर्यश्च पणवानकगोमुखाः।*
*सह सैवाभ्यहन्यन्त स शब्दस्तु मुलोऽ भवत् ॥१-१३॥*

*उपरांत नगाड़े शंख बज्यो,*
*बहु ढोल मृदंग निनाद भयौ .*
*सब एकहिं साथ बज्यो सो घन्यो,*
*कि तांसो भयंकर नाद भयौ*

*इसके पश्चात् शंख और नगाड़े तथा ढोल, मृदंग और नरसिंघे आदि बाजे एक साथ ही बज उठे ! उनका वह शब्द बड़ा ही भयंकर हुआ  !! १३ !! *

----------


## SUNIL1107

*ततः श्वेतैर्हयै र्युक्ते महति स्यन्दने स्थितौ।*
*माधवः पाण्डवश्चैव दिव्यौ शङ्खौ प्रदध्मतुः॥१-१४॥*

*रथ साज रह्यो जो तुरंगन सों,*
*माधव तस् मांहीं विराज रहे .*
*अर्जुन हूँ दिव्य अलौकिक शंख को,*
*वेगि सों वेगि बजाय रहे*

*इसके अनंतर सफ़ेद घोड़ों से युक्त उत्तम रथ में बैठे हुए श्री कृष्ण जी महाराज और अर्जुन ने भी अलौकिक शंख बजाये  !! १४ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*पाञ्च जन्यं हृषीकेशो देवदत्तं धनञ्जयः।*
*पौण्ड्रं दध्मौ महाशङ्खं भीमकर्मा वृकोदरः॥१-१५॥*

*शंख पाञ्चजन्य श्री माधव ने,*
*देवदत्त बजायो धनञ्जय ने .*
*पौण्ड्र शंख तो भीमा ने ,*
*अथ दृश्य सुनायौ संजय ने*

* श्री कृष्ण महाराज ने पांचजन्य नामक , अर्जुन ने देवदत्त नामक और भयानक कर्म वाले भीमसेन ने पौण्ड्र नामक महाशंख बजाया  !! १५ !!
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*अनन्तविजयं राजा कुन्तीपुत्रो युधिष्ठिरः।*
*नकुलः सहदेवश्च सुघोष मणिपुष्पकौ॥१-१६॥*

*अनंत विजय के नाम को शंख ,*
*तो कुंती के पुत्र युधिष्ठिर ने.*
*सहदेव नकुल मणिपुष्पक शंख,*
*सुघोष बजयौ महीधर ने*

*कुन्तीपुत्र राजा युधिष्ठिर ने अनन्तविजय नामक और नकुल तथा सहदेव ने सुघोष और मणिपुष्पक नामक शंख बजाये  !!१६ !!
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*काश्यश्च परमेष्वासः शिखण्डी च महारथः।*
*धृष्टद्युम्नो विराटश्च सात्यकिश्चा पराजितः॥१-१७॥*

*अपराजित सात्यकि, नृप विराट,*
*शिखंडी महारथी वीर मही .*
*इन वीरहूँ शंख निनाद कियौ,*
*बहु शंख बजाय रह्यौ सबहीं*

*श्रेष्ठ धनुष वाले काशिराज और महारथी शिखंडी एवं धृष्टधुम्न  राजा विराट और अजेय सात्यकि ,  राजा द्रुपद एवं द्रोपदी के पाँचों पुत्र और बड़ी भुजा वाले सुभद्रा पुत्र अभिमन्यु ---इन सभी ने , हे राजन ! सब ओर से अलग अलग शंख बजाये  !! १७ --१८ !!

*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*द्रुपदो द्रौपदेयाश्च सर्वशः पृथिवीपते।*
*सौभद्रश्च महाबाहुः शङ्खान्दध्मुः पृथक्पृथक्॥१-१८॥*

*सुत पाँचों द्रुपद नृप, द्रौपदी कौ,*
*महाबाहु अभिमन्यु उत है,*
*सुनि राजन ! आपुनि - आपुनि ही,*
*निज शंख को आपु बजाउत हैं*

*उपरोक्त का हिंदी अर्थ प्रविष्टी  क्रमांक १७  में दिया जा चुका है !*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*स घोषो धार्तराष्ट्राणां हृदयानि व्यदारयत्।*
*नभश्च पृथिवीं चैव तुमुलो व्यनुनादयन्॥१-१९॥*

*घन घोष तुमुल नभ धरनी कौ,*
*निज नाद सों ऐसौ गुंजाय रहे.*
*धृतराष्ट्र के पुत्रं कौ हिरदय ,*
*व्याकुल हुई के घबराय रहे*

*और उस भयानक शब्द ने आकाश और पृथ्वी को भी गुँजाते हुए धार्तराष्ट्रों के अर्थात आपके पक्ष वालों के ह्रदय विदीर्ण कर दिये  !! १९ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*अथ व्यवस्थि तान्दृष्ट्वा धार्त राष्ट्रान्कपि ध्वजः।*
*प्रवृत्ते शस्त्रसंपाते धनुरुद्यम्य पाण्डवः॥१-२०॥*

*कपि ध्वज अर्जुन ठाड़े हुइ के,*
*धृतराष्ट्र सुतन को देखत हैं.*
*भये शस्त्र चलाउन कौ तत्पर,*
*धनु हाथ उठाय के उद्यत हैं*


*हे राजन  ! इसके बाद कपिध्वज वाले अर्जुन ने मोर्चा बाँधकर डटे हुए धृतराष्ट्र - सम्बन्धियों को देखकर , उस शास्त्र चलने की तैयारी के समय धनुष उठाकर ऋषिकेश श्री कृष्ण महाराज से यह वचन कहा --हे अच्युत ! मेरे रथ को दोनों सेनाओं के बीच में खड़ा कीजिये  !! २०--21 !!
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*हृषीकेशं तदा वाक्यमिदमाह महीपते।
सेनयोरु भयोर्मध्ये रथं स्थापय मेऽच्युत॥१-२१॥

पुनि बोले अर्जुन माधव सों,
श्री कृष्ण ! मैं ऐसों चाहत हूँ.
तनि ठाढ़ो करौ, हे अच्युत रथ,
सेनाउन बीच, विनयवत हूँ
*

*हे राजन  ! इसके बाद कपिध्वज वाले अर्जुन ने मोर्चा बाँधकर डटे हुए धृतराष्ट्र - सम्बन्धियों को देखकर , उस शास्त्र चलने की तैयारी के समय धनुष उठाकर ऋषिकेश श्री कृष्ण महाराज से यह वचन कहा --हे अच्युत ! मेरे रथ को दोनों सेनाओं के बीच में खड़ा कीजिये  !! २०--21 !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*यावदे तान्निरिक्षेऽहं योद्*धुका मानव स्थितान्।*
*कैर्मया सह योद्धव्यमस्मिन् रण समुद्यमे॥१-२२॥*

*जिन जुद्धन चाह सों आए यहॉं,*
*तिन- तिन्हीं, देखिबौ चाहत हूँ.*
*किन-किन सों जुद्ध मेरौ कत है,*
*किम कौन को जानिबु चाहत हूँ*

*और जब तक कि मैं युद्ध क्षेत्र में डटे हुए युद्ध के अभिलाषी इन विपक्षी योद्धाओं को भली प्रकार देख लूँ कि इस युद्धरूप व्यापार में मुझे किन-किन के साथ युद्ध करना योग्य है तब तक उसे खड़ा रखिये  !!२२ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*योत्स्य मानान वेक्षेऽहं य एतेऽत्र समागताः।*
*धार्तराष्ट्रस्य दुर्बुद्धे र्युद्धे प्रिय चिकीर्षवः॥१-२३॥*

*हित चाहत को दुरजोधन कौ,*
*मैं जानिबु चाहत उन उनकौ.*
*जिन जुद्धन चाह सों आए यहॉं,*
*मैं देखिबौ चाहत तिन तिनकौ*

*दुर्बुद्धि दुर्योधन का युद्ध में हित चाहने वाले जो-जो ये राजा लोग इस सेना में आये हैं , इन युद्ध करने  वालों को में देखना चाहता हूँ  !! २३ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*एवमुक्तो हृषीकेशो गुडाकेशेन भारत।*
*सेनयोरु भयोर्मध्ये स्थापयित्वा रथोत्तमम्॥१-२४॥*

*संजय उवाच*
*संजय बोलत, धृतराष्ट्र सुनौ,*
*अथ पार्थ की चाह सुनी कृष्णा.*
*सेनाउन बीचहिं माधव रथ,*
*ठाढ़ो करि बोले यहि वचना*

*संजय बोले ---हे धृतराष्ट्र ! अर्जुन द्वारा इस प्रकार कहने पर महाराज श्री कृष्णचन्द्र ने दोनों सेनाओं के बीच में भीष्म और द्रोणाचार्य के सामने तथा संपूर्ण राजाओं के सामने उत्तम रथ को खड़ा करके इस प्रकार कहा कि हे पार्थ ! युद्ध के लिए जुटे हुए इन कौरवों को देख  !! २४--२५ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*भीष्मद्रोण प्रमुखतः सर्वेषां च महीक्षिताम्।*
*उवाच पार्थ पश्यै तान्सम वेतान्कुरू निति॥१-२५॥*

*रथ भीष्म, द्रोण, आचार्य सबहिं,*
*निरपन के सम्मुख रोक दियो.*
*गुरुजन, कुरु कौ कुरुक्षेत्र मांहीं,*
*कौन्तेय देख बिनु शोक हिये*


*उपरोक्त का हिंदी अर्थ प्रविष्टी  क्रमांक २४ में दिया जा चुका है !*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*तत्रा पश्यत्स्थिता न्पार्थः पितॄनथ पिता महान्।*
*आचार्यान्मातुलान  भ्रातॄन्पु त्रान्पौत्रा न्सखींस्तथा॥१-२६॥*

*अथ पार्थ पितामह गुरुजन कौ,*
*पुत्रन, पौत्रन और मित्रन कौ.*
*मामों ससुरों सब भ्रातन कौ,*
*सेनाउन देखत निजपन कौ*

*इसके बाद पृथा पुत्र अर्जुन ने उन दोनों ही सेनाओं में स्थित ताऊ - चाचों को , दादों - परदादों को , गुरुओं को , मामाओं को , भाईओं को स्वसुरों को और सुहृदों को भी देखा ! उन उपस्थित संपूर्ण बंधुओं को देखकर वे कुन्तीपुत्र अर्जुन अत्यंत करूणा से युक्त हो गए !! २६--२७ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*श्वशुरान्सुहृद श्चैव सेनयोरुभयोरपि।*
*तान्समीक्ष्य स कौन्तेयः सर्वान्बन्धूनव स्थितान्॥१-२७॥*

*उत ठाढे सबहिं निज बन्धु सखा.*
*अवलोकहिं होत मलीन जिया.*
*करुना मय चित्त सों पार्थ कहें,*
*मोरो शोक सों व्याकुल होत हिया*

*इसके बाद पृथा पुत्र अर्जुन ने उन दोनों ही सेनाओं में स्थित ताऊ - चाचों  को , दादों - परदादों को , गुरुओं  को , मामाओं को , भाईओं को स्वसुरों को और सुहृदों को भी देखा ! उन उपस्थित संपूर्ण बंधुओं  को देखकर वे कुन्तीपुत्र अर्जुन अत्यंत करूणा से युक्त हो गए !! २६--२७ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कृपया परयाविष्टो विषीदन्निदम ब्रवीत्।*
*दृष्ट्वेमं स्वजनं कृष्ण युयुत्सुं समुपस्थितम्॥१-२८॥*

*अर्जुन उवाच*
*बन्धु सखा बहु ठाढे यहॉं,*
*जिन जुद्धन भाव हिया धारे.*
*तिन देखि हिया मोरो सूखत है,*
*और कांपत अंग शिथिल सारे*

*और शोक करते हुए अर्जुन  बोले -- हे कृष्ण ! युद्ध क्षेत्र में डटे हुए युद्ध के अभिलाषी इस स्वजन समुदाय को देखकर मेरे अंग शिथिल हुए जा रहे हैं और मुख  सूखा जा रहा है तथा मेरे शारीर में कंप एवं रोमांच हो रहा है  !! २८--२९ !!
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*सीदन्ति मम गात्राणि मुखं च परिशुष्यति।*
*वेपथुश्च शरीरे मे रोमहर्षश्च जायते॥१-२९॥*

*गुरु स्वजन देखि के हे कृष्णा !*
*मुख सूखि रह्यो, घबराय जिया .*
*तन कंप शिथिल रोमांच भयौ,*
*मन बुद्धि भ्रमित, भरमाय हिया*

*उपरोक्त का हिंदी अर्थ प्रविष्टी  क्रमांक २८  में दिया जा चुका है !*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*गाण्डीवं स्रंसते हस्तात्त्वक्चैव परिदह्यते।*
*न च शक्नोम्यवस्थातुं भ्रमतीव च मे मनः॥१-३०॥*

*अति दाह त्वचा धध कत मोरी,*
*****ीव हाथ सों जात गिरयो.*
*रहि सकूं खडा समरथ नाहीं,*
*मन मोरो शोक सों जात घिरयो*

*हाथ से ****ीव धनुष गिर रहा है और त्वचा भी बहुत जल रही है तथा मेरा मन भ्रमित-सा हो रहा है ; इसलिए मैं खड़ा रहने में भी समर्थ नहीं हूँ !! ३० !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*निमित्तानि च पश्यामि विपरीतानि केशव।*
*न च श्रेयोऽनुपश्यामि हत्वा स्वजनमाहवे॥१-३१॥*

*लक्षण सगरे, विपरीत मोहे,*
*यही जुद्ध्हिं केशव दीखत हैं*
*कुल आपुनि मारि के आपुनि सों*
*कल्याण कहाँ, यही दुर्गति है*

*हे केशव ! मैं लक्षणों को भी विपरीत ही देख रहा हूँ तथा युद्ध में स्वजनसमुदाय को मारकर कल्याण भी नहीं देखता हूँ !! ३१ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*न काङ्क्षे विजयं कृष्ण न च राज्यं सुखानि च।*
*किं नो राज्येन गोविन्द किं भोगै र्जीवितेन वा॥१-३२॥*

*सुख राज विजय की चाह नाहिं,*
*यही नैकु न नैकु मोहे चहिबौ,*
*अस राजहूँ भोग गोविन्द सुनौ,*
*अस जीवन को हम का करिबौ*

*हे कृष्ण  !  मैं न तो विजय ही चाहता हूँ और न राज्य तथा सुखों को ही ! हे गोविन्द ! हमें ऐसे राज्य से क्या प्रयोजन है अथवा ऐसे भोगों से और जीवन से भी क्या लाभ है ?  !! ३२ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*येषामर्थे काङ्क्षितं नो राज्यं भोगाः सुखानि च।*
*त इमेऽवस्थिता युद्धे प्राणां स्त्यक्त्वा धनानि च॥१-३३॥*

*सुख राज भोग सब यहि जग के,*
*जिनके हित मानव होत यथा.*
*सब ठाढे प्रान की आस छोड़,*
*केहि कारन जुद्धन होत प्रथा*

*हमें जिनके लिए राज्य , भोग , और सुखादि अभीष्ट हैं , वे ही ये सब धन और जीवन की आशा को त्यागकर युद्ध में खड़े हैं  !! ३३ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*आचार्याः पितरः पुत्रास्तथैव च पितामहाः।*
*मातुलाः श्वशुराः पौत्राः श्यालाः संबन्धिनस्तथा॥१-३४॥*

*गुरुदेव पितर, दादा, मामा*
*निज सुत, पोते, चाचा, ताऊ.,*
*तस् ही बहुतेरे संबन्धी*
*सम्बंधित काहू सों काहू*

*गुरुजन , ताऊ - चाचे , लड़के और उसी प्रकार दादे , मामे , ससुर , पौत्र ,  साले  तथा और भी सम्बन्धी लोग हैं  !! ३४ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*एतान्न हन्तुं इच्छामि  घ्नतोऽपि मधुसूदन।*
*अपि त्रैलोक्य राज्यस्य हेतोः किं नु मही कृते॥१-३५॥*

*तिहूँ लोकन राजहूँ मोहे मिलै,* 
*हे मधुसूदन ! तबहूँ नाहीं*
*मैं नैकु न मारि सकूं इनकों ,*
*भू के हित तो कबहूँ नाहीं*

*हे मधुसूदन ! मुझे मारने पर भी अथवा तीनों लोकों के राज्य के लिए भी मैं इन सबको मारना नहीं चाहता ; फिर पृथ्वी के लिए तो कहना ही क्या है  ? !! ३५ !!*

----------


## Munneraja

यदि श्लोक के साथ उनके भावार्थ भी बता दें तो सूत्र की सार्थकता कई गुना बढ़ जाएगी

----------


## SUNIL1107

> यदि श्लोक के साथ उनके भावार्थ भी बता दें तो सूत्र की सार्थकता कई गुना बढ़ जाएगी


*आदरणीय वरिष्ठ नियामक जी श्लोक का भावार्थ ही तो बृज भाषा में है ! आपके आगमन एवं सुझाव का सादर स्वागत है !*

----------


## aaiina

> *आदरणीय वरिष्ठ नियामक जी श्लोक का भावार्थ ही तो बृज भाषा में है ! आपके आगमन एवं सुझाव का सादर स्वागत है !*


*मेरे ख्याल ते तो हमारे वरिष्ठ नियामक जी  जे चाह रहे हैं के ब्रज भाषा के कवित्त केई संग संग थोरी सी सरल ब्रज भाषा भी लिख दइ जाय तो भौत बढ़िया काम हे जावेगो.* 

*का ख्याल है जाके बारे में आपकों ?*

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *मेरे ख्याल ते तो हमारे वरिष्ठ नियामक जी जे चाह रहे हैं के ब्रज भाषा के कवित्त केई संग संग थोरी सी सरल ब्रज भाषा भी लिख दइ जाय तो भौत बढ़िया काम हे जावेगो.* 
> 
> *का ख्याल है जाके बारे में आपकों ?*


*आदरणीय नियामक आइना जी , वरिष्ठ  नियामक सत्येन जी का कहा मानकर प्रविष्टियां संशोधित करके साथ में हिंदी अर्थ भी कुछ श्लोकों के डाले हैं ! कृपया देखकर मार्गदर्शन  एवं सुझाव दें !*

----------


## Ranveer

> *आदरणीय नियामक आइना जी , वरिष्ठ  नियामक सत्येन जी का कहा मानकर प्रविष्टियां संशोधित करके साथ में हिंदी अर्थ भी कुछ श्लोकों के डाले हैं ! कृपया देखकर मार्गदर्शन  एवं सुझाव दें !*


*बहुत बढ़िया दोस्त ..
अब इसका असली महत्व दिखेगा
मेरी तरफ से रेपो*

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *बहुत बढ़िया दोस्त ..*
> *अब इसका असली महत्व दिखेगा*
> *मेरी तरफ से रेपो*


*बहुत बहुत धन्यबाद मित्र रणवीर जी , आशा ही नहीं पूर्ण विश्वास  है कि इसी प्रकार भविष्य में भी मार्गदर्शन एवं सुझाव देते रहेंगे !*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*निहत्य धार्त राष्ट्रान्नः का प्रीतिः स्याज्जनार्दन।*
*पाप मेवाश्रये दस्मान्हत्वैता नाततायिनः॥१-३६॥*

*धृतराष्ट्र सुतन कौ मारि हमें,*
*कोऊ हर्ष कदापि कहाँ हुइहै .*
*आतता यिन मारि के पाप हमें,*
*निश्चय ही जनार्दन तो हुइहै*

*हे जनार्दन ! धृतराष्ट्र के पुत्रों को मारकर हमें क्या प्रसन्नता होगी ? इन आततायियों को मारकर तो हमें पाप ही लगेगा !! ३६ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*तस्मान्नार्हा वयं हन्तुं धार्त राष्ट्रान्स्व बान्धवान्।*
*स्वजनं हि कथं हत्वा सुखिनः स्याम माधव॥१-३७॥*

*अथ माधव कोऊ औचित्य नाहीं,*
*बंधु और बांधव मारण कौ.*
*परिवार स्वजन को मार कबहूँ,*
*सुख होत कहाँ कोऊ प्रानिन कौ*

*अतएव हे माधव ! अपने ही बांधव धृतराष्ट्र के पुत्रों को मारने के लिए हम योग्य नहीं हैं; क्योंकि अपने ही कुटुंब को मारकर हम कैसे सुखी होंगे ? !! ३७ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*यद्यप्येते न पश्यन्ति लोभो पहत चेतसः।
कुलक्षय कृतं दोषं मित्र द्रोहे च पातकम्॥१-३८॥

**जद्यपि कुरु लोभ सों भ्रष्ट भयौ,
कुल मित्र विनाश को उद्यत है.
नाहीं पाप को नेकु लखाय रह्यो,
रन जुद्ध करावन कौ रत है*
*यद्यपि लोभ से भ्रष्टचित्त हुए ये लोग कुल के नाश से उत्पन्न दोष को और मित्रों से विरोध करने में पाप को नहीं देखते हैं !! ३८ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कथं न ज्ञेयमस्माभिः पापादस्मान्नि वर्तितुम्।*
*कुलक्षय कृतं दोषं प्रपश्यद्भि र्जनार्दन॥१-३९॥*

*सुन मोरे जनार्दन मोरी सुनौ,*
*कुल नाश को दोष हटावन कौ.*
*क्यों नाहीं विचार कियौ चहिबौ,*
*कुल नाश को पाप बचावन कौ*
*तो भी हे जनार्दन ! कुल के नाश से उत्पन्न दोष को जानने वाले हम लोगों को इस पाप से हटने के लिए क्यों नहीं विचार करना चाहिए ? !! ३९ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कुलक्षये प्रणश्यन्ति कुलधर्माः सनातनाः।
धर्मे नष्टे कुलं कृत्स्नम धर्मोऽभि भवत्युत॥१-४०॥
*
*कुल नाश जबहीं हुई जावत है,
कुल धरम सनातन नासत हैं.
जब धरम नसावत कुल, कुल के
तब पापहूँ पाँव पसारत हैं
**कुल के नाश से सनातन कुल-धर्म नष्ट हो जाते हैं , धर्म के नाश हो जाने पर सम्पूर्ण कुल में पाप भी बहुत फ़ैल  जाता है !! ४० !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*अधर्माभि भवात्कृष्ण प्रदुष्यन्ति कुलस्त्रियः।
स्त्रीषु दुष्टासु वार्ष्णेय जायते वर्णसंकरः॥१-४१॥
*
*कुल नाश जबहीं हुई जावत हैं,
कुल नारिहूँ दूषित होवत हैं.
जब नारिहूँ दूषित होवत हैं ,
तब वर्ण दोष बढ़ी जावत हैं*
*हे कृष्ण ! पाप के अधिक बढ जाने से कुल की स्त्रियाँ अत्यंत दूषित हो जाती हैं और हे वार्ष्णेय ! स्त्रियों के दूषित हो जाने पर वर्णसंकर उत्पन्न होता है !! ४१ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*संकरो नरकायैव कुलघ्नानां कुलस्य च।
पतन्ति पितरो ह्येषां लुप्त पिण्डोदक क्रियाः॥१-४२॥
*
*यहि जाति कुजाती कुल घाती,
कुल, कुल कौ नरक लई जावत है,
यहि सों अति घातक कि इनके,
लोग पितर गिर जावत हैं
**वर्णसंकर कुलघातियों को और कुल को नरक में ले जाने के लिए ही होता है ! लुप्त हुई पिंड और जल की क्रियावाले अर्थात श्राद्ध और तर्पण से वंचित इनके पितर लोग भी अधोगति को प्राप्त होते हैं !! ४२ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*दोषैरेतैः कुलघ्नानां वर्ण संकरकारकैः।*
*उत्साद्यन्ते जातिधर्माः कुल धर्माश्च शाश्वताः॥१-४३॥*

*इन जाति कुजाति के दोसन सों,*
*कुल जाति के धरम विनासत हैं.*
*कुल घाति के धरम सनातन जो,*
*यहि कारन सों ही नसावत हैं*
*इन वर्णसंकर कारक दोषों से कुलघातियों के सनातन कुल-धर्म और जाति-धर्म नष्ट हो जाते हैं !! ४३ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*उत्सन्न कुलधर्माणां मनुष्याणां जनार्दन।*
*नरकेऽनियतं वासो भवतीत्यनुशुश्रुम  १-४४॥*

*जिनके कुल धरम विनास भये,*
*तिनके ही नरक मांहीं वास भये .*
*ऐसों ही जनार्दन जात सुन्यो,*
*जन ऐसे नरक आवास भये*
*हे जनार्दन ! जिनका कुल-धर्म नष्ट हो गया है , ऐसे मनुष्यों का अनिश्चित काल तक नरक में वास होता है , ऐसा हम सुनते आये हैं !! ४४ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*अहो बत महत्पापं कर्तुं व्यवसिता वयम्।
यद्राज्य सुखलोभेन हन्तुं स्वजनमुद्यताः॥१-४५॥

**यहि शोक की बात घनेरी विभो !
सुख राज के लोभ सों पाप करैं.
अथ हेतु भये धिक् ! उद्यत जो,
कुल आपुनि नाश ही आपु करें
**हा ! शोक ! हम लोग बुद्धिमान होकर भी महान पाप करने को तैयार हो गए हैं, जो राज्य और सुख के लोभ से स्वजनों को मारने के लिए उद्यत  हो गए हैं !! ४५ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*यदि माम प्रतीकारम शस्त्रं शस्त्र पाणयः।
धार्तराष्ट्रा रणे हन्युस्तन्मे क्षेमतरं भवेत्॥१-४६॥

**धृत राष्ट्र के पुत्र मोहे रन में,
मारें तबहूँ कल्याण मोरों .
मैं शस्त्र हीन हुई, जुद्ध विरत,
न चाहूँ नैकहूँ जुद्ध करौं
**यदि मुझे शस्त्ररहित एवं सामना न करनेवाले को शस्त्र हाथ में लिए हुए धृतराष्ट्र के पुत्र रण में मार डालें तो वह मारना भी मेरे लिए अधिक कल्याणकारक होगा !! ४६ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*एवमुक्त्वार्जुनः संख्ये रथोपस्थ उपाविशत्।*
*विसृज्य सशरं चापं शोकसंविग्न मानसः॥१-४७॥*

*रथ मांहीं पाछे बैठि गयो,*
*रन भूमहीं अर्जुन शोक मना.*
*शर चाप को त्याग दियो कहिकै,*
*नाहीं जुद्ध करहूँ कबहूँ कृष्*
*संजय बोले -- रणभूमि में शोक से उद्विग्न मन वाले अर्जुन इस प्रकार कहकर, बाण सहित धनुष को त्यागकर रथ के पिछले भाग में बैठ गए !! ४७ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*यहाँ पर अर्जुन विषाद योग नामक प्रथम अध्याय समाप्त होता है !  *

----------


## SUNIL1107

*तं तथा कृपयाविष्ट मश्रुपूर्णा कुलेक्षणम् !
विषीदन्तमिदं वाक्यमुवाच मधुसूदनः !!२- १!!

**संजय उवाच
अति व्यथित विमोहित चित्त दशा,
नयनन सों झरती निर्झरनी.
अवलोकि द्रवित करुनाकर ने,
यही वचन उवाच्यो शुभ करनी*
*संजय बोले--उस प्रकार करुणा से व्याप्त और आंसुओं से पूर्ण तथा व्याकुल नेत्रों वाले शोकयुक्त उस अर्जुन के प्रति भगवान मधुसुदन ने यह वचन कहा !! १ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कुतस्त्वा कश्मलमिदं विषमे समुपस्थितम्।
अनार्यजुष्टम स्वर्ग्यम कीर्तिकरमर्जुन॥२- २॥

**श्री कृष्ण उवाच
सुन मोह ग्रसित अज्ञान मना,
क्यों अर्जुन तेरों चित्त भयौ .
यहि काज न श्रेय जनान करें .
न स्वर्ग , न कीरति युक्त भयौ*
*श्री भगवान बोले -- हे अर्जुन ! तुझे इस असमय में यह मोह किस हेतु से हुआ ? क्योंकि न तो यह श्रेष्ठ पुरुषों द्वारा आचरित है, न स्वर्ग को देने वाला है और न कीर्ति को करनेवाला ही है !! २ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*क्लैब्यं मा स्म गमः पार्थ नैतत्त्वय्युप पद्यते।
क्षुद्रं हृदयदौर्बल्यं त्यक्त्वोत्तिष्ठ परन्तप॥२- ३॥

**यहि घोर क्लैव्यता त्याग पार्थ,
****ीव उठा , उठिजा , उठिजा
तजि हेय, हीय को हीन भाव,
रन भूमि हेतु तत्पर , डटी जा*
*इसलिए हे अर्जुन ! नपुंसकता को मत प्राप्त हो, तुझमें यह उचित नहीं जान पड़ती ! हे परन्तप - ह्रदय की तुच्छ दुर्बलता को त्यागकर युद्ध के लिए खड़ा हो जा !! ३ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कथं भीष्ममहं संख्ये द्रोणं च मधुसूदन !
इषुभिः प्रति योत्स्यामि पूजार्हावरिसूदन !! २- ४ !!

**किमि भीषम, द्रोन सखा जन सों,
हौं समर भूमि संघर्ष करुँ.
अरिसूदन पूजन जोगन कौ,
अरि बानन सौं अपकर्ष करूँ*
*अर्जुन बोले -- हे मधुसूदन ! मैं रणभूमि में किस प्रकार बाणों से भीष्म पितामह और द्रोणाचार्य के विरुद्ध लडूंगा ? क्योंकि हे अरिसूदन ! वे दोंनो ही पूजनीय  हैं !! ४ !! *

----------


## SUNIL1107

*गुरूनहत्वा हि महानुभावान् श्रेयो भोक्तुं भैक्ष्यमपीह लोके !
हत्वार्थ कामांस्तु गुरूनिहैव भुञ्जीय भोगान् रुधिर  प्रदिग्धान् !! २- ५ !!

**अस राज, राज सों हे माधव!
भिक्षा को अन्न रुचिर लागै.
रिसि रह्यो रुधिर गुरु परिजन को,
कैसे अस राज रुचिर लागै
**इसलिए इन महानुभाव गुरुजनों को न मारकरमैं इस लोक में भिक्षा का अन्नभी खाना कल्याणकारक समझता हूँ , क्योंकि गुरुजनों को मारकर भी इस लोक में रुधिर से सने हुए अर्थ और कामरूप भोगों को ही तो भोगूँगा !! ५ !!
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*न चैतद्विद्मः कतरन्नो गरीयो यद्वा जयेम यदि वा नो जयेयुः !
यानेव हत्वा न जिजीविषाम- स्तेऽवस्थिताः प्रमुखे धार्तराष्ट्राः !! २- ६ !!

**रन श्रेय कि हेय न जानती हूँ ,
भावी डर विजय पराजय कौ .
जिन धार्तराष्ट्र हित जियौ चाहें
नहिं आत्म रूप कुल धारय कौ*
*हम यह भी नहीं जानते की हमारे लिए युद्ध करना और न करना -- इन दोनों में से कौन सा श्रेष्ठ है , अथवा यह भी नहीं जानते की उन्हें हम जीतेंगे या वे हमको जीतेंगे ! और जिनको मारकर हम जीना भी नहीं चाहते , वे ही हमारे आत्मीय धृतराष्ट्र के पुत्र हमारे मुकाबले में खड़े हैं !! ६ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कार्पण्य दोषोपहत स्वभावः पृच्छामि त्वां धर्म सम्मूढ चेताः !*
*यच्छ्रेयः स्यान्निश्चितं ब्रूहि तन्मे शिष्यस्तेऽहं शाधि मां त्वां प्रपन्नम् !! २- ७ !!*

*नहिं जानति नैकहूँ धरम ज्ञान,*
*जो श्रेय कहौ माधव मोंसों,*
*सरनागत शिष्य विमोहित चित्त सों,*
*ज्ञान कौ चाहत हूँ तोसों*
*इसलिए कायरता रूप दोष से उपहत हुए स्वभाव वाला तथा धर्मं के विषय में मोहितचित्त हुआ मैं आपसे पूछता हूँ की जो साधन निश्चित कल्याणकारक हो , वह मेरे लिए कहिये , क्योंकि में आपका शिष्य हूँ , इसलिए आपके शरण हुए मुझको शिक्षा दीजिये !! ७ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*न हि प्रपश्यामि ममापनुद्याद् यच्छोकमुच्छोषणमि  ्द्रियाणाम् !*
*अवाप्य भूमा वसपत्नमृद्धं राज्यं सुराणामपि चाधिपत्यम् !! २- ८ !!*

*धन श्री निष्कंटक देवन हू पै,*
*राज मिलै हम का करिबौ.*
*मम सोक सों सूखत इन्द्रिन तो,*
*अस राज, राज हम का करिबौ*
*क्योंकि भूमि में निष्कंटक, धनधान्य सम्पन्न राज्य को और देवताओं के स्वामीपने को प्राप्त होकर भी मैं उस उपाय को नहीं देखता हूँ , जो मेरी इन्द्रियों के सुखानेवाले शोक को दूर कर सके !! ८ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*एवमुक्त्वा हृषीकेशं गुडाकेशः परन्तप !
न योत्स्य इति गोविन्द मुक्त्वा तूष्णीं बभूव ह !! २- ९ !!

**संजय उवाच
अथ गुडाकेश, गोविन्दम सों,
यहि वचन दुखित मन बोलत हैं.
मैं जुद्ध कदापि नहिं करिबौ,
अस बोलि के मौन ही डोलत हैं*
*संजय बोले -- हे राजन ! निद्रा को जीतनेवाले अर्जुन अंतर्यामी श्रीकृष्ण महाराज के प्रति इस प्रकार कहकर फिर श्री गोविन्द भगवान से ''युद्ध नहीं करूँगा '' यह स्पष्ट कहकर चुप हो गए !! ९ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*तमुवाच हृषीकेशः प्रहसन्निव भारत !*
*सेनयोरुभयोर्मध्य   विषीदन्त मिदं वचः !! २- १० !!*

*शोकाकुल अर्जुन मोह ग्रसित,*
*मोहित माया सों डोलत हैं.*
*कुरु-पांडव सेनन बीच खड्यो,*
*विहँसती माधव अस बोलत हैं*
*हे भरतवंशी धृतराष्ट्र ! अंतर्यामी श्रीकृष्ण महाराज दोनों सेनाओं के बीच में शोक करते हुए उस अर्जुन को हँसते हुए से यह वचन बोले !! १० !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*अशोच्या नन्वशोचस्त्वं प्रज्ञावादांश्च भाषसे ! 
गतासून गतासूंश्च नानुशोचन्ति पण्डिताः !! २- ११ !!*
*श्री भगवानुवाच
हे अर्जुन! काहे सोक करै,
ज्ञानिन कौ नैकु न शोभत है.
जिन प्राण गए, कि रहे ज्ञानी ,* 
*नाहीं काहू कौ रोवत है*
*श्री भगवान बोले -- हे  अर्जुन तू शोक करने योग्य मनुष्यों के लिए शोक करता है और पंडितों के से वचनों को कहता है; परन्तु जिनके प्राण चले गए हैं, उनके लिए और जिनके प्राण नहीं गए हैं उनके लिए भी पंडितजन शोक नहीं करते !! ११ !!  
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*न त्वेवाहं जातु नासं न त्वं नेमे जनाधिपाः !
न चैव न भविष्यामः सर्वे वयमतः परम् !!२- १२ !!

**केहि कालहिं राजा नाहिं हत्यो ,
मैं नाहिं तू नाहिं हत्यो.
मैं तू सब कालहिं मांहीं हत्यो.
अति आगम आदि में नित्य हत्यो*
*न तो ऐसा ही है कि मैं किसी काल में नहीं था, तू नहीं था अथवा ये राजा लोग नहीं थे और न ऐसा ही है कि इससे आगे हम सब नहीं रहेंगे !! १२ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*देहिनोऽस्मिन्यथा देहे कौमारं यौवनं जरा !
तथा देहान्तरप्राप्ति  ्धीरस्तत्र न मुह्यति !! २- १३ !!
*
*यहि देह में देहिन की जैसे
कौमार्य, ज़रा, यौवन आवै.
तस देहांतर नव देह मिलै,
ज्ञानी कौ मोह नाहीं छावै*
*जेसे  जीवात्मा की इस देह में बालकपन, जवानी और वृद्धावस्था होती है, वैसे ही अन्य शरीर की प्राप्ति होती है; उस विषय में धीर पुरुष मोहित नहीं होता !! १३ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*मात्रास्पर्शास्त   कौन्तेय शीतोष्णसुखदुःखदा   ! 
आगमापायिनोऽनित्य  स्तांस्तितिक्षस्   भारत !! २- १४ !!
*
*कौन्तेय! मरम की बात सुनौ,
इन्द्रियन के सुख छन भंगुर हैं.
सरदी-गरमी सुख-दुःख इन्द्रिन,
विषयन के भोग सों अंकुर हैं*
*हे कुंती पुत्र ! सर्दी गर्मी और सुख दुःख को देने वाले इन्द्रिय और विषयों के संयोग तो उत्पत्ति - विनाशशील और अनित्य है, इसलिए  हे भारत उनको तू सहन कर !! १४ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*यं हि न व्यथयन्त्येते पुरुषं पुरुषर्षभ !
समदुःख सुखं धीरं सोऽमृतत्वाय कल्पते !! २- १५ !!

**हे पुरुषोत्तम अर्जुन! जेहि कौ
सगरे सुख-दुःख ही सम लागैं.
निर्वान जोग वे धीर जना,
कृष्णहूँ अस प्राणी परम लागै*
*क्योंकि हे पुरुष श्रेष्ठ, दुःख सुख को समान समझनेवाले जिस धीर पुरुष को ये इन्द्रिय और विषयों के संयोग व्याकुल नहीं करते , वह  मोक्ष के योग्य होता है !! १५ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*नासतो विद्यते भावो नाभावो विद्यते सतः !
उभयोरपि  दृष्टोऽन्तस्त्वन  ोस्तत्त्वदर्शिभि   !! २- १६ !!
*
*सत कोऊ असत कौ होत कहाँ ,
और सत कौ अभाव कहाँ कत है.
ज्ञानी जन दोनन कौ जानै,
सत होत परम, सत ही सत है*
*असत वस्तु की तो सत्ता नहीं है और सत का अभाव नहीं है ! इस प्रकार इन दोनों का ही तत्त्व तत्वज्ञानी पुरुषों द्वारा देखा गया है !! १६ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*अविनाशि तु तद्विद्धि येन सर्वमिदं ततम् !
विनाशम अव्ययस्यास्य न कश्चित्कर्तुमर्ह  ि !! २- १७ !!
*
*अक्षर अविनासी जानि ताहि ,
जासौ जग सगरौ व्यापि रहयो.
नाहीं समरथ कोऊ बिनाशन कौ,
अविनासी तौ आपु सों आपु रहयो*
*नाशरहित तो तू उसको जान, जिससे यह संपूर्ण जगत-दृश्यवर्ग व्याप्त है ! इस अविनाशी का विनाश करने में कोई भी समर्थ नहीं है !! १७ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*अन्तवन्त इमे देहा नित्यस्योक्ताः शरीरिणः !
अनाशिनोऽ प्रमेयस्य तस्माद्युध्यस्व भारत !! २- १८ !!
*
*नित सत्य सनातन आत्मा की,
तौ देह सबहीं मरिहैं, मरिहैं ,
अथ अर्जुन श्रेय भरतवंशी!
करि जुद्ध जे आतमा ना मरिहैं*
*इस नाश रहित, अप्रमेय, नित्यस्वरूप जीवात्मा के ये सब शरीर नाशवान कहे गए हैं ! इसलिए हे भरतवंशी अर्जुन ! तू युद्ध कर !! १८ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*य एनं वेत्ति हन्तारं यश्चैनं मन्यते हतम् !
उभौ तौ न विजानीतो नायं हन्ति न हन्यते !! २- १९ !!

**यहि आतमा नाहीं मरन धरमा,
केहू कालहिं नाहीं विनासति है.
ना मारै, मरै, मरवाय सकै,
अथ समुझति, नाहीं समुझति है*
*जो इस आत्मा को मारनेवाला समझता है तथा जो इसको मरा मानता है, वे दोनों ही नहीं जानते; क्योकि यह आत्मा वास्तव में न तो किसी को मारता है और न किसी के द्वारा मारा जाता है !! १९ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*न जायते म्रियते वा कदाचि- न्नायं भूत्वा भविता वा न भूयः !
अजो नित्यः शाश्वतोऽयं पुराणो न हन्यते हन्यमाने शरीरे !! २- २० !!
*
*यहि आतमा नित्य अजन्मा है,
यहि नित सत सत्य सनातन है.
न मारै , मरै मरवाय सकै.
केहू कालहिं नाहीं बिनासत है*
*यह आत्मा किसी काल में भी न तो जन्मता है और न ही मरता है तथा न यह उत्पन्न होकर फिर होने वाला ही है; क्योंकि यह अजन्मा, नित्य, सनातन और पुरातन है; शरीर के मारे जाने पर भी यह नहीं मारा जाता !! २० !!   
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*वेदा विनाशिनं नित्यं य एनमजम व्ययम् !
कथं स पुरुषः पार्थ कं घातयति हन्ति कम् !! २- २१ !!

**यहि आत्मा नित्य अजन्मा कौ,
अविनासी रूप जो जानि सकै.
काहू को, कैसे केहि विधि सों,
हे अर्जुन! सुनि मरवाय सकै*
*हे पृथापुत्र अर्जुन ! जो पुरुष इस आत्मा को नाशरहित, नित्य, अजन्मा, और अव्यय, जनता है, वह पुरुष कैसे किसको मरवाता है और कैसे किसको मारता है ? !! २१ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*वासांसि जीर्णानि यथा विहाय नवानि गृह्णाति नरोऽपराणि !
तथा शरीराणि विहाय जीर्णा न्यन्यानि संयाति नवानि देही !! २- २२ !!
*
*जस मानुष वस्त्र नयौ,
बिलगाय पुरातन वस्त्रन कौ.
तस देही कौ नव देह मिलै
अलगाय पुरातन देहन कौ*
*जैसे मनुष्य पुराने वस्त्रों को त्यागकर दूसरे नए वस्त्रों को गृहण करता है, वैसे ही जीवात्मा पुराने शरीरों को त्यागकर दूसरे नये शरीरों को प्राप्त होता है !! २२ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*नैनं छिन्दन्ति शस्त्राणि नैनं दहति पावकः !
न चैनं क्लेदयन्त्यापो न शोषयति मारुतः !! २- २३ !!

**नाहीं काटि सकै शस्त्रादि कोऊ
नाहीं आतमा आगि जलाय सकै.
नाहीं जल गीलौ करि ताय सकै.
नाहीं वायु भी नैकु सुखाय सकै*
*इस आत्मा को शस्त्र काट नहीं सकते, इसको आग जला नहीं सकती, इसको जल गला नहीं सकता और वायु सुखा नहीं सकती !! २३ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*अच्छेद्योऽयम दाह्योऽयम क्लेद्योऽशोष्य एव च !
नित्यः सर्वगतः स्थाणु रचलोऽयं सनातनः !! २- २४ !!
*
*अच्छेद्य, अक्लेद्य, अशोष्य तथा,
अदाह्य भी आतमा होत मही.
व्यापक, अज, अक्षर, नित्य , नित्य
एकमेव सनातन होत यही*
*क्योंकि यह आत्मा अच्छेद्य है, यह आत्मा अदाह्य, अक्लेद्य और निःसंदेह अशोष्य है तथा यह आत्मा नित्य, सर्वव्यापी, अचल, स्थिर रहनेवाला और सनातन है !! २४ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*अव्यक्तोऽयम चिन्त्योऽयम विकार्योऽयमुच्यत   !
तस्मादेवं विदित्वैनं  नानु शोचितुमर्हसि !! २- २५ !!
*
*इन्द्रिन कौ विषय, न ही मन कौ ,
यहि आतमा तौ अविकारी है,
सत रूप सरूप को जानि सखा,
काहै को शोक विकारी है*
*यह आत्मा अव्यक्त है, यह आत्मा अचिन्त्य है और यह आत्मा विकार रहित कहा जाता है ! इससे हे अर्जुन ! इस आत्मा को उपर्युक्त प्रकार से जानकर तू शोक करने को योग्य नहीं है अर्थात तुझे शोक करना उचित नहीं है !! २५ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*अथ चैनं नित्यजातं नित्यं वा मन्यसे मृतम् !
तथापि त्वं महाबाहो नैवं शोचितु मर्हसि !! २- २६ !!

**नित जनम मरण मय मान यदि,
तबहूँ तोहे सोक न सोभत है.
तुम्हरे मत सों जो आज मरयो,
पुनि हुइहै जनम क्यों रोवत है ?*
*किन्तु यदि तू इस आत्मा को सदा जन्मनेवाला तथा सदा मरनेवाला मानता हो, तो भी हे महाबाहो ! तू  इस प्रकार शोक करने को योग्य नहीं है !! २६ !!  
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*जातस्य हि ध्रुवो मृत्युर्ध्रुवं जन्म मृतस्य च !
तस्माद परिहार्येऽर्थे न त्वं शोचितु मर्हसि !! २- २७ !!
*
*जेहि लेत जनम सोई होत मरन,
यहि धरम ही सत्य सनातन है.
जेहि होत मरन, सोई लेत जनम,
यहि काल कौ चक्र पुरातन है*
*क्योंकि इस मान्यता के अनुसार जन्मे हुए की मृत्यु निश्चित है और मरे हुए का जन्म निश्चित है ! इससे भी इस बिना उपाय वाले विषय में तू शोक करने को योग्य नहीं है !! २७ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*अव्यक्ता दीनि भूतानि व्यक्त मध्यानि भारत !
अव्यक्त निधनान्येव तत्र का परिदेवना !! २- २८ !!
*
*सुन, पूर्व जनम, उपरांत मरन
बिनु देह के प्रानी होत सभी.
धरि मध्य काल देहीं देहन,
अथ सोक की बात न होत कभी*
*हे अर्जुन ! सम्पूर्ण प्राणी जन्म से पहले अप्रकट थे और मरने के बाद भी अप्रकट हो जाने वाले हैं , केवल बीच में ही प्रकट  हैं ; फिर ऐसी स्थिति में क्या शोक करना है ? !! २८ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*आश्चर्य वत्पश्यति कश्चिदेन- माश्चर्य वद्वदति तथैव चान्यः !
आश्चर्य वच्चैनमन्यः शृणोति श्रुत्वाप्येनं वेद न चैव कश्चित् !! २- २९ !!
*
*अचरज की नाईं आतमा कौ
कोऊ बिरलौ मनीषी जानत है.
हैहैंकोऊ बिरलौ ही सुनि पावत है
कोऊ बिरलौ ही कहि पावत है*
*कोई एक महापुरुष ही इस आत्मा को आश्चर्य की भांति देखता है और वेसे ही दूसरा कोई महापुरुष ही इसके तत्व का आश्चर्य की भांति वर्णन करता है तथा दूसरा कोई अधिकारी पुरुष ही इसे आश्चर्य की भांति सुनता है और कोई कोई तो सुनकर भी इसको नहीं जानता !! २९ !!  *

----------


## SUNIL1107

*देही नित्यम वध्योऽयं देहे सर्वस्य भारत !
तस्मात्सर्वाणि भूतानि न त्वं शोचितुमर्हसि !! २- ३० !!
*
*सबहीं के शरीरन मांही सुनौ,
यहि आतमा होत अवध्य सदा.
सब प्रानिन के हित पार्थ सुनौ ,
तू सोक करन के न जोग यथा*
*हे अर्जुन ! यह आत्मा सबके शरीर में सदा ही अवध्य* है ! इस कारण सम्पूर्ण प्राणियों के लिए तू शोक करने के योग्य नहीं है !! ३० !!* 
*(* जिसका वध न किया जा सके )*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*स्वधर्ममपि चावेक्ष्य न विकम्पितु मर्हसि !
धर्म्याद्धि युद्धाच्छ्रे योऽन्यत्क्ष त्रियस्य न विद्यते !! २- ३१ !!
*
*यहि धरम जुद्ध सों श्रेय कोऊ,
नाहीं अन्य करम कोऊ क्षत्रिन कौ.
अवलोकि क्षत्र कौ धरम नैकु ,
नाहीं कारन किंचित डर वन कौ*
*तथा अपने धर्म को देखकर भी तू भय करने योग्य नहीं है अर्थात तुझे भय नहीं करना चाहिए; क्योंकि क्षत्रिय के लिए धर्मयुक्त युद्ध से बढ़कर दूसरा कोई कल्याणकारी कर्तव्य नहीं है !! ३१ !!  *

----------


## SUNIL1107

*यदृच्छया चोपपन्नं स्वर्गद्वारम पावृतम् !
सुखिनः क्षत्रियाः पार्थ लभन्ते युद्धमीदृशम् !! २- ३२ !!
*
*अथ स्वर्ग लोक के पार्थ सुनौ ,
पट आपुहि आप खुले मिलिहैं ,
अस भाग विरल जो क्षत्रिन कौ ,
तोहे सहजहिं जुधन सों मिलिहैं*
*हे पार्थ ! अपने आप प्राप्त हुए और खुले हुए स्वर्ग के द्वार रूप इस प्रकार के युद्ध को भाग्यवान क्षत्रिय लोग ही पाते  हैं !!३२ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*अथ चेत्त्वमिमं धर्म्यं संग्रामं न करिष्यसि !
ततः स्वधर्मं कीर्तिं च हित्वा पापम वाप्स्यसि !! २- ३३ !!

**रन धरम युक्त कुरुक्षेत्रहीं को,
यदि अर्जुन तू नाहीं करिहै.
तब आपुनि कीरति धरम गंवाय
परन्तप पापन माँ परिहैं*
*किन्तु यदि तू इस धर्मयुक्त युद्ध को नहीं करेगा तो स्वधर्म और कीर्ति को खोकर पाप को प्राप्त होगा !! ३३ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*अकीर्तिं चापि भूतानि कथयिष्यन्ति तेऽव्ययाम् !
सम्भा वितस्य चाकीर्ति र्मरणाद तिरिच्यते !! २- ३४ !!
*
*हे अर्जुन! तोरी अपकीरति ,
बहु काल सबहीं कहिहैं - कहिहैं,
अपकीरति हेय मरन सों भी ,
किमि मान पुरुष सहिहैं- सहिहैं*
*तथा सब लोग तेरी बहुत काल तक रहनेवाली अपकीर्ति का भी कथन करेंगे और माननीय पुरुष के लिए अपकीर्ति मरण से भी बढ़कर है !! ३४ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*भयाद्रणादु परतं मंस्यन्ते त्वां महारथाः !
येषां च त्वं बहुमतो भूत्वा यास्यसि लाघवम् !! २- ३५ !!
*
*अब नैकहूँ तुच्छ भयौ अर्जुन !
तौ लोग महारथी का कहिहैं ?
भय कारन यदि उपराम भयौ ,
तौ तोरे परिजन का कहिहैं ?*
*और जिनकी दृष्टि में तू पहले बहुत सम्मानित होकर अब लघुता को प्राप्त होगा, वे महारथी लोग तुझे भय के कारण युद्ध से हटा हुआ मानेंगे !! ३५ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*अवाच्य वादांश्च बहून्व दिष्यन्ति तवाहिताः !
निन्दन्तस्तव सामर्थ्यं ततो दुःखतरं नु किम् !! २- ३६ !!
*
*बहु बैरी तोरी समरथ की,
करिहैं निंदा का शोभत है ?
नाहीं कहवन जोग वचन कहिहैं
दुःख तासों घनयो का होवत है*
* तेरे बैरी लोग तेरे सामर्थ्य की निंदा करते हुए तुझे बहुत से न कहने योग्य वचन भी कहेंगे; उससे अधिक दुःख और क्या होगा ? !! ३६ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*हतो वा प्राप्स्यसि स्वर्गं जित्वा वा भोक्ष्यसे महीम् !
तस्मा दुत्तिष्ठ कौन्तेय युद्धाय कृत निश्चयः  !! २- ३७ !!

**सो अर्जुन ! दृढ़ निश्चय करिकै ,
उठ , जुद्ध कौ अब तत्पर हुइ जा .
यदि मरै स्वर्ग निश्चय मिलिहै ,
यदि जिए धरा को नृप हुइ जा* 
*या तो तू युद्ध में मारा जाकर स्वर्ग को प्राप्त होगा अथवा संग्राम में जीतकर पृथ्वी का राज्य भोगेगा ! इस कारण हे अर्जुन ! तू युद्ध के लिए निश्चय करके खड़ा हो जा !! ३७ !!  
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*सुखदुःखे समे कृत्वा लाभालाभौ जयाजयौ !
ततो युद्धाय युज्यस्व नैवं पापम वाप्स्यसि  !! २- ३८ !!

**जय और पराजय लाभ हानि ,
सुख दुःख में भाव समत्व भयो ,
यहि भावः सों जुद्ध करौ अर्जुन !
तो नैकु न पाप सों युक्त भयो* 
*जय-पराजय, लाभ-हानि, और सुख-दुःख को समान समझकर, उसके बाद युद्ध के लिए तैयार हो जा; इस प्रकार युद्ध करने से तू पाप को नहीं प्राप्त होगा !! ३८ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*एषा तेऽभिहिता सांख्ये बुद्धिर्योगे त्विमां शृणु !
बुद्ध्या युक्तो यया पार्थ कर्मबन्धं प्रहास्यसि  !! २- ३९ !!

**यहि ज्ञान परक सब ज्ञान कहयो,
निष्काम परक अब पार्थ सुनौ,
अथ कर्म के बंध विनाश करौ ,
निष्काम कौ योग करौ व् गुनौ*
*हे पार्थ ! यह बुद्धि तेरे लिए ज्ञानयोग के विषय में कही गई और अब तू इसको कर्मयोग के विषय में सुन -- जिस बुद्धि से युक्त हुआ तू कर्मों के बंधन को भली भांति त्याग देगा अर्थात सर्वथा नष्ट कर डालेगा !! ३९ !! *

----------


## SUNIL1107

*नेहा भिक्रम नाशोऽस्ति प्रत्यवायो न विद्यते !
स्वल्प मप्यस्य धर्मस्य त्रायते महतो भयात्  !! २- ४० !!

**निष्काम करम कौ योग महा,
फल रूप को दोष भी होत नहीं,
भावः सिन्धु तरति हैं जन सोऊ,
भय जन्म मरन मिटहैं सबहीं*
*इस कर्मयोग में आरम्भ का अर्थात बीज का नाश नहीं है और उल्टा फलरूप दोष भी नहीं है, बल्कि इस कर्मयोग रूप धर्म का थोडा सा भी साधन जन्म-मृत्यु रूप महान भय से रक्षा कर लेता है !! ४० !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*व्यवसा यात्मिका बुद्धिरेकेह कुरुनन्दन !
बहुशाखा ह्यनन्ताश्च बुद्धयोऽव्य वसायिनाम्  !! २- ४१ !!
*
*निष्कामहूँ मारग कुरुनन्दन ,
निश्चय मति एक ही होत तथा.
बिनु ज्ञान जनान सकामी की,
मति भेद अनंता होत यथा*
*हे अर्जुन ! इस कर्मयोग में निश्चयात्मिका बुद्धि एक ही होती है; किन्तु अस्थिर विचार वाले विवेकहीन सकाम मनुष्यों की बुद्धियाँ निश्चय ही बहुत भेदों वाली और अनंत होती हैं !! ४१ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*यामिमां पुष्पितां वाचं प्रवदन्त्य विपश्चितः !
वेदवादरताः पार्थ नान्यदस्तीति वादिनः  !! २- ४२ !!

**जिन होत सकामी तिन जन की,
फल रूप में प्रीति प्रतीति घनी,
तिन भोग करम जीवन मृत्यु ,
पुनि आवागमन की रीति बनी*
*हे अर्जुन ! जो भोगों में तन्मय हो रहे हैं, जो कर्मफल के प्रशंसक वेदवाक्यों में ही प्रीति रखते हैं !! ४२ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कामात्मानः स्वर्गपरा जन्मकर्म फलप्रदाम् !
क्रिया विशेष बहुलां भोगैश्वर्य गतिं प्रति  !! २- ४३ !!
*
*फल करमन कौ ऐश्वर्य घन्यो,
अविवेकी जन कौ मोहत है,
मधु बानी माहीं कहत जग में ,
यही मांहीं सबहीं सुख होवत हैं*
*जिनकी बुद्धि में स्वर्ग ही परम प्राप्य वास्तु है और जो स्वर्ग से बढ़कर दूसरी कोई वस्तुही नहीं है -- ऐसा कहने वाले हैं, वे अविवेकी जन इस प्रकार की जिस पुष्पित अर्थात दिखाऊ शोभायुक्त वाणी को कहा करते हैं जो कि जन्मरूप कर्मफल देनेवाली एवं भोग तथा ऐश्वर्य की प्राप्ति के लिए नाना प्रकार की बहुत सी क्रियाओं का वर्णन करनेवाली है !! ४३ !!     
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*भोगैश्वर्य प्रसक्तानां तयापहृत  चेतसाम् !
व्यवसा यात्मिका बुद्धिः समाधौ न विधीयते  !! २- ४४ !!

**जिन भोगन माहीं प्रतीति घनी,
तिनको यहि बानी मोहत है,
मति नैकु न होवत निर्णय की,
तिन मिथ्य प्रलोभन सोहत है*
*उस वाणी द्वारा जिनका चित्त हर लिया गया है, जो भोग और ऐश्वर्य में अत्यंत आसक्त हैं; उन पुरुषों की परमात्मा में निश्चयात्मिका बुद्धि नहीं होती !! ४४ !! *

----------


## SUNIL1107

*त्रैगुण्य विषया वेदा निस्त्रैगुण्यो भवार्जुन !
निर्द्वन्द्वो नित्य सत्त्वस्थो निर्योग क्षेम आत्मवान्  !! २- ४५ !!
*
*सब वेद प्रकाशक हैं जग में,
तू अर्जुन निष्कामी हुइ जा.
बन योग-क्षेम सुख-दुःख विहीन,
नित स्थित आत्म रमण हुइ जा**हे अर्जुन ! वेद उपर्युक्त प्रकार से तीनों गुणों के कार्यरूप समस्त भोगों एवं उनके साधनों का प्रतिपादन करनेवाले हैं; इसलिए तू उन भोगों एवं उनके साधनों में आसक्तिहीन , हर्ष -शोकादि द्वंदों से रहित, नित्यवस्तु परमात्मा में स्थित, योग* - क्षेम** को न चाहनेवाला और स्वाधीन अंतःकरण वाला हो !! ४५ !!   * 
**.    अप्राप्त की प्राप्ति का नाम ''योग'' है !*
***.  प्राप्त वस्तु की रक्षा का नाम ''क्षेम'' है ! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*यावानर्थ उदपाने सर्वतः संप्लुतोदके !
तावान्सर्वेषु वेदेषु ब्राह्मणस्य विजानतः  !! २- ४६ !!

**परिपूरण जलनिधि जाहि मिलै,
तिन कौन प्रयोजन छोटन सों.
अथ ब्रह्म ज्ञान जिन विप्रन कौ,
वे का करिबौ, इन वेदन सों*
*सब और से परिपूर्ण जलाशय के प्राप्त हो जाने पर छोटे जलाशय में मनुष्य का जितना प्रयोजन रहता है, ब्रम्ह को तत्व से जाननेवाले ब्राम्हण का समस्त वेदों में उतना ही प्रयोजन रह जाता है !! ४६ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कर्मण्ये वाधिकारस्ते मा फलेषु कदाचन !
मा कर्मफल हेतुर्भूर्मा ते सङ्गोऽस्त्व कर्मणि  !! २- ४७ !!

**अधिकार तेरौ बस करमन में,
फल करमन में नैकहूँ नाहीं .
करमन में तबहूँ प्रीति रहै,
अकर्मठता सों नेह नहीं*
*तेरा कर्म करने में ही अधिकार है, उसके फलों में कभी नहीं ! इसलिए तू कर्मों के फल का हेतु मत हो तथा तेरी कर्म न करने में भी आसक्ति न हो !! ४७ !! *

----------


## SUNIL1107

*योगस्थः कुरु कर्माणि सङ्गं त्यक्त्वा धनंजय !
सिद्ध्य सिद्ध्योः समो भूत्वा समत्वं योग उच्यते  !! २- ४८ !!
*
*आसक्ति त्याग धनञ्जय हे !
तू सिद्धि असिद्धिन सम हुइ जा .
योग-स्थित भाव समत्व हिया,
धरि भाव हिया तू जुद्ध में जा*
*हे धनञ्जय ! तू आसक्ति को त्यागकर तथा सिद्धि और असिद्धि में समान बुद्धि वाला होकर योग में स्थित हुआ कर्तव्य कर्मों को कर, समत्व* ही योग कहलाता है !! ४८  !!*
**. जो कुछ भी कर्म किया जाये उसके पूर्ण होने और न होने में तथा उसके फल में समभाव रहने का नाम ''समत्व '' है !*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*दूरेण ह्यवरं कर्म बुद्धि योगाद्धनंजय !
बुद्धौ शरण मन्विच्छ कृपणाः फलहेतवः  !! २- ४९ !!

**जिन बुद्धि योग सों कर्म सकाम,
करैं अति तुच्छ हैं , दीन वही.
जिन बुद्धि समत्व सहाय लियौ,
किरपा सों कृपालु के हीन नहीं*
*इस समत्वरूप बुद्धियोग से सकाम कर्म अत्यंत ही निम्न श्रेणी का है ! इसलिए हे धनंजय ! तू समबुद्धि में ही रक्षा का उपाय ढूढ़ अर्थात बुद्धियोग का ही आश्रय ग्रहण कर; क्योंकि फल के हेतु बनने वाले अत्यंत दीन हैं !! ४९ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*बुद्धियुक्तो जहातीह उभे सुकृत दुष्कृते !
तस्माद्योगाय युज्यस्व योगः कर्मसु कौशलम्  !! २- ५० !!
*
*जिन बुद्धि समत्व , वे पुण्य पाप ,
बंधन मांहीं लपटात नहीं,
जिन बुद्धि समत्व सों योग भयौ,
जना पावति ब्रह्म विराट वही*
*समबुद्धियुक्त पुरुष पुण्य और पाप दोनों को इसी लोक में त्याग देता है अर्थात उनसे मुक्त हो जाता है ! इससे तू समत्वरूप योग में लग जा; यह समत्व रूप योग ही कर्मों में कुशलता है अर्थात कर्मबन्धं से छूटने का उपाय है !! ५० !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कर्मजं बुद्धियुक्ता हि फलं त्यक्त्वा मनीषिणः !
जन्मबन्ध विनिर्मुक्ताः पदं गच्छन्त्य नामयम्  !! २- ५१ !!

**अस बुद्धि योग सों ज्ञानी जना,
फल करमन बंधन सों छुटीहैं
अथ जनम के बंधन छूट अमर
पद पावै परम प्रभु सों मिलिहैं*
*क्योंकि सम बुद्धि से युक्त ज्ञानी जन कर्मों से उत्पन्न होने वाले फल को त्याग कर जन्म रूप बंधन से मुक्त हो निर्विकार परमपद को प्राप्त हो जाते हैं !! ५१ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*यदा ते मोह कलिलं बुद्धिर्व्यति तरिष्यति !
तदा गन्तासि निर्वेदं श्रोतव्यस्य श्रुतस्य च  !! २- ५२ !!

**जेहि काल मोह के दल-दल सों
हे अर्जुन  !बुद्धि तोरी उबरै
तब पायौ विराग यथारथ में,
यहि ज्ञान सों ही तौ जनम संवरे*
*जिस काल में तेरी बुद्धि मोहरूप दलदल को भलीभांति पार कर जाएगी, उस समय तू सुने हुए और सुनने में आने वाले इस लोक और परलोक सम्बन्धी सभी भोगों से वैराग्य को प्राप्त हो जायेगा !! ५२ !! *

----------


## SUNIL1107

*श्रुति विप्रतिपन्ना ते यदा स्थास्यति निश्चला !
समाधा वचला बुद्धिस्तदा योगम वाप्स्यसि  !! २- ५३ !!
*
*हे अर्जुन! जब तेरी मति को,
सिद्धांत विविध भरमावत हों,
तब ब्रह्म को रूप अचल स्थिर ,
करि चित्त में योग कौ साधत हैं*
*भांति भांति के वचनों को सुनने से विचलित हुई तेरी बुद्धि जब परमात्मा में अचल और स्थिर ठहर जाएगी, तब तू योग को प्राप्त हो जायेगा अर्थात तेरा परमात्मा से नित्य संयोग हो जायेगा !! ५३ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*स्थितप्रज्ञस्य का भाषा समाधिस्थस्य केशव !
स्थितधीः किं प्रभाषेत किमासीत व्रजेत किम्  !! २- ५४ !!
*
*अर्जुन उवाच
हे केशव! स्थित प्रज्ञ कहाँ ?
कब कैसे बैठे और बोलै ?
का बात विशेषहूँ होत कहौ ?
का लक्षण और कैसे डोलै ?*
*अर्जुन बोले-- हे केशव ! समाधि में स्थित परमात्मा को प्राप्त हुए स्थिर बुद्धि पुरुष का क्या लक्षण है ? वह स्थिर बुद्धि पुरुष कैसे बोलता है, कैसे बैठता है और कैसे चलता है ? !! ५४ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*प्रजहाति यदा कामान्सर्वान्पार  थ मनोगतान् !
आत्मन्ये वात्मना तुष्टः स्थित प्रज्ञस्त दोच्यते  !! २- ५५ !!

**सुनि अर्जुन! स्थित प्रज्ञ जना,
मन मांही बसी जब चाह तजै.
तब आतमा से हू आतमा में,
संतुष्ट, कौ स्थित प्रज्ञ कहैं*
*श्री भगवान बोले -- हे अर्जुन ! जिस काल में यह पुरुष मन में स्थित सम्पूर्ण कामनाओं को भलीभांति त्याग देता है और आत्मा से आत्मा में ही संतुष्ट रहता है, उस काल में वह स्थितप्रज्ञ कहा जाता है !! ५५ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*दुःखेष्व नुद्विग्नमनाः सुखेषु विगतस्पृहः !
वीतराग भयक्रोधः स्थित धीर्मुनि रुच्यते  !! २- ५६ !!

**सुख दुःखन बिनु उद्वेग रहै,
भय राग क्रोध सों अज्ञ जना.
और बीत गयी स्पर्हा भी
अस मुनि ही स्थित प्रज्ञ मना*
*दुखों की प्राप्ति होने पर जिसके मन में उद्वेग नहीं होता, सुखों की प्राप्ति में जो सर्वथा निस्पृह है तथा जिसके राग, भय और क्रोध नष्ट हो गये हैं, ऐसा मुनि स्थिरबुद्धि कहा जाता है !! ५६ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*यः सर्वत्रा नभिस्ने हस्तत्तत्प्राप्य शुभाशुभम् !
नाभि नन्दति न द्वेष्टि तस्य प्रज्ञा प्रतिष्ठिता  !! २- ५७ !!
*
*बहु भांति सनेह विहीन रहैं
तबहूँ नाहीं रागहिं द्वेष करें,
शुभ और अशुभ सम भाव हिया,
वही स्थिर बुद्धि विशेष नरे*
*जो पुरुष सर्वत्र स्नेहरहित हुआ उस-उस शुभ या अशुभ वस्तु को प्राप्त होकर न प्रसन्न होता है और न द्वेष करता है उसकी बुद्धि स्थिर है !! ५७ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*यदा संहरते चायं कूर्मोऽङ्गानीव सर्वशः !
इन्द्रिया णीन्द्रिया र्थेभ्यस्तस्य प्रज्ञा प्रतिष्ठिता  !! २- ५८ !!

**जस कच्छप अंग समेट त है,
इन्द्रिन कौ इन्द्रिन विषयन सौं,
तस लेत समेट महा ज्ञानी
और स्थिर बुद्धि वही जन सों*
*और जो कछुवा सब ओर से अपने अंगों को जैसे समेट लेता है, वैसे ही जब यह पुरुष इन्द्रियों के विषयों से इन्द्रियों को सब प्रकार से हटा लेता है, तब उसकी बुद्धि स्थिर है ( ऐसा समझना चाहिए ) !! ५८ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*विषया विनि वर्तन्ते निराहारस्य देहिनः !
रसवर्जं रसोऽप्यस्य परं दृष्ट्वा निवर्तते  !! २- ५९ !!
*
*सब राग विनासन होत नहीं,
पर होत परे वे विषयन सों.
पर इनके राग परे हुइ के 
पर ब्रह्महिं लय होवत मन सों*
*इन्द्रियों के द्वारा विषयों को गृहण न करनेवाले पुरुष के भी केवल विषय तो निवृत हो जाते हैं, परन्तु उनमें रहनेवाली आसक्ति निवृत नहीं होती ! इस स्थितप्रज्ञ पुरुष की तो आसक्ति भी परमात्मा का साक्षात्कार करके निवृत हो जाती है !! ५९ !!  
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*यततो ह्यपि कौन्तेय पुरुषस्य विपश्चितः !
इन्द्रियाणि प्रमाथीनि हरन्ति प्रसभं मनः  !! २- ६० !!

**नित यज्ञ करैं, तिन ज्ञानिन कौ
भी मन प्रमथित हुइ जात कभी.
इन इन्द्रिन सों सब हारि गए .
मति ज्ञानिहूँ की हरि लेत सभी*
*हे अर्जुन ! आसक्ति का नाश न होने के कारण ये प्रमथन स्वभाव वाली इन्द्रियां यत्न करते हुए बुद्धिमान पुरुष के मन को भी बलात हर लेती हैं !! ६० !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*तानि सर्वाणि संयम्य युक्त आसीत मत्परः !
वशे हि यस्येन्द्रि याणि तस्य प्रज्ञा प्रतिष्ठिता  !! २- ६१ !!

**वश मांहीं करै तिन इन्द्रिन कौ,
फिरि चित्त समाहित होत जना.
अथ मोरे परायण होवत जो,
अचला चित संयत होत मना*
*इसलिए साधक को चाहिए कि वह उन सम्पूर्ण इन्द्रियों को वश में करके समाहितचित्त हुआ मेरे परायण होकर ध्यान में बैठे, क्योंकि जिस पुरुष कि इन्द्रियां वश में होतीं हैं, उसी कि बुद्धि स्थिर हो जाती है !! ६१ !!  
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*ध्यायतो विषयान्पुंसः सङ्गस्तेषू पजायते !
सङ्गात्सं जायते कामः कामात्क्रोधोऽभि जायते  !! २- ६२ !!

**जिन चित्त मांही विषयन चिंतन,
धरि विषयन में आसक्ति घनी.
आसक्ति सों अनुराग, राग में ,
बाधा क्रोध, निमित्त बनी*
*विषयों का चिंतन करनेवाले पुरुष की उन विषयों में आसक्ति हो जाती है, आसक्ति से उन विषयों की कामना उत्पन्न होती है और कामना में विघ्न पड़ने से क्रोध उत्पन्न होता है !! ६२ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*क्रोधाद्भवति संमोहः संमोहात्स्मृति विभ्रमः !
स्मृति भ्रंशाद्बुद्धिना  ो बुद्धि नाशात्प्रणश्यति  !! २- ६३ !!
*
*पुनि क्रोध सों ही अविवेक बढ्यो,
अविवेक सों सुमिरन क्षीण भयो.
पुनि ज्ञान विवेक विनाशन सों ,
सब श्रेयस साधन हीन भयो*
*क्रोध से अत्यंत मूढ़ भाव उत्पन्न हो जाता है, मूढ़ भाव से स्मृति में भ्रम हो जाता है, स्मृति में भ्रम हो जाने से बुद्धि अर्थात ज्ञानशक्ति का नाश ही जाता है और बुद्धि का नाश हो जाने से यह पुरुष अपनी स्थिति से गिर   जाता है !! ६३ !!  
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*रागद्वेष वियुक्तैस्तु विषया निन्द्रियैश्चरन् !
आत्म वश्यैर्विधे यात्मा प्रसाद मधिगच्छति  !! २- ६४ !!

**जिनके मन अंतर्मन हे अर्जुन!
बहु रागहिं द्वेशन मुक्त भये,
तिन इन्द्रिय भोगन भोग के हूँ ,
निज पावनता सों युक्त भये*
*परन्तु अपने अधीन किये हुए अंतःकरण वाला साधक अपने वश में की हुई, राग-द्वेष से रहित इन्द्रियों द्वारा विषयों में विचरण करता हुआ अंतःकरण की प्रसन्नता को प्राप्त होता है !! ६४ !!  
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*प्रसादे सर्वदुःखानां हानि रस्योप जायते !
प्रसन्न चेतसो ह्याशु बुद्धिः पर्यव तिष्ठते  !! २- ६५ !!

**जिनके हिय मांही पावनता,
तिनके दुःख और उद्वेग गए,
जिनके हिय हरषित तासु मति ,
बिनु संशय संयत वेगि भये*
*अंतःकरण की प्रसन्नता होने पर इसके सम्पूर्ण दुखों का अभाव हो जाता है और उस प्रसन्नचित्त वाले कर्मयोगी की बुद्धि शीघ्र ही सब ओर से हटकर एक परमात्मा में ही भलीभांति स्थिर हो जाती है !! ६५ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*नास्ति बुद्धिर युक्तस्य न चायुक्तस्य भावना !
न चाभा वयतः शान्ति रशान्तस्य कुतः सुखम्  !! २- ६६ !!
*
*जिन साधन हीन तो बुद्धि कहाँ ?,
और बुद्धिहीन के भाव कहाँ?
जिन भावहीन तिन शांति हीन,
बिनु शांति भाव सुख भाव कहाँ ?*
*न जीते हुए मन और इन्द्रियों वाले पुरुष में निश्चयात्मिका बुद्धि नहीं होती और उस अयुक्त मनुष्य के अंतःकरण में भावना भी नहीं होती तथा भावनाहीन मनुष्य को शांति नहीं मिलती और शान्तिरहित मनुष्य को सुख कैसे मिल सकता है !! ६६ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*इन्द्रियाणां हि चरतां यन्मनोऽनु विधीयते !
तदस्य हरति प्रज्ञां वायुर्नावमि वाम्भसि  !! २- ६७ !!

**बहु विषयन में इन्द्रिय विचरे,
जेहि इन्द्रिय सों मन मेल करे.
वही एक हरन मति ऐसी करै ,
जस वायु जल माहीं नाव हरे*
*क्योंकि जैसे जल में चलने वाली नाव को वायु हर लेती है, वैसे ही विषयों में विचरती हुई इन्द्रियों में से मन जिस इन्द्रिय के साथ रहता है वह एक ही इन्द्रिय इस अयुक्त पुरुष की बुद्धि को हर लेती है !! ६७ !!  *

----------


## SUNIL1107

*तस्माद्यस्य महाबाहो निगृही तानि सर्वशः !
इन्द्रिया णीन्द्रिया र्थेभ्यस्तस्य प्रज्ञा प्रतिष्ठिता  !! २- ६८ !!

**जेहि मानुष की हे! महाबाहो !
सब इन्द्रिय, इन्द्रिन विषयन को,
करै वश में स्थितप्रज्ञ वही,
वही अतिशय प्रिय मधुसूदन को*
*इसलिए हे महाबाहो ! जिस पुरुष की इन्द्रियां इन्द्रियों के विषयों से सब प्रकार निग्रह की हुई हैं, उसी की बुद्धि स्थिर है !! ६८ !!    *

----------


## SUNIL1107

*या निशा सर्व भूतानां तस्यां जागर्ति संयमी !
यस्यां जाग्रति भूतानि सा निशा पश्यतो मुनेः  !! २- ६९ !!

**जो रात है भौतिक प्रानिन की,
सो प्रात है यौगिक योगन की,
जो प्रात है ऐहिक जन-जन की,
सो रात है यौगिक योगन की*
*सम्पूर्ण प्राणियों के लिए जो रात्रि के समान है, उस नित्य ज्ञानस्वरूप परमानन्द की प्राप्ति में स्थितप्रज्ञ योगी जागता है और जिस नाशवान सांसारिक सुख की प्राप्ति में सब प्राणी जागते हैं, परमात्मा के तत्व को जाननेवाले मुनि के लिए वह रात्री के समान है !! ६९ !!   
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*आपूर्यमाण मचल प्रतिष्ठं समुद्र मापः प्रविशन्ति यद्वत् !
तद्वत्कामा यं प्रविशन्ति सर्वे स शान्ति माप्नोति न कामकामी  !! २- ७० !!

**बहु भांति विविध सब नद नदियाँ ,
जस सागर माहीं समावत हैं,
तस स्थित प्रज्ञ भी काम विहीन हो,
शांति परम अति पावत है*
*जैसे नाना नदियों के जल सब ओर से परिपूर्ण, अचल प्रतिष्ठा वाले समुद्र मे उसको विचलित न करते हुए ही समा जाते हैं वैसे ही सब भोग जिस स्थितप्रज्ञ पुरुष में किसी प्रकार का विकार उत्पन्न किये बिना ही समा जाते हैं, वही पुरुष परमशान्ति को प्राप्त होता है, भोगों को चाहने वाला नहीं !! ७० !! *

----------


## SUNIL1107

*विहाय कामान्यः सर्वान् पुमांश्चरति निःस्पृहः !
निर्ममो निरहंकारः स शान्ति मधि गच्छति  !! २- ७१ !!
*
*जो मानुष ममता काम अहंता,
त्याग सों निस्पृह होवत है,
वही पावै परम परमेश्वर को,
अथ शांति परम कौ सेवत है*
*जो पुरुष सम्पूर्ण कामनाओं को त्यागकर ममतारहित, अहंकार रहित और स्पृहारहित हुआ विचरता है, वही शांति को प्राप्त होता है !! ७१ !!   
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*एषा ब्राह्मी  स्थितिः पार्थ नैनां प्राप्य विमुह्यति !
स्थित्वास्या मन्तकालेऽपि ब्रह्मनिर्वाण मृच्छति  !! २- ७२ !!

**हे अर्जुन! ब्रह्म समाहित जो,
तस मानुष की यही गति है,
नाहीं मोहित होत मरण काले,
और ब्रह्म में होत प्रतिष्ठित है*
*हे अर्जुन ! यह ब्रम्ह को प्राप्त हुए पुरुष की स्थिति है, इसको प्राप्त होकर योगी कभी मोहित नहीं होता और अन्तकाल में भी इस ब्राम्ही स्थिति में स्थित होकर ब्रम्हानंद को प्राप्त हो जाता है !! ७२ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*यहाँ पर सांख्य योग नामक द्वितीय अध्याय समाप्त होता है ! और कर्मयोग नामक तृतीय अध्याय का प्रारंभ होता है !*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*तृतीयोअध्याय
अर्जुन उवाच
*
*ज्यायसी चेत्कर्मणस्ते मता बुद्धिर्जनार्दन !
तत्किं कर्मणि घोरे मां नियोजयसि केशव  !! ३- १ !!
*
*कबहूँ कहत निष्काम कबहूँ ,
तुम ज्ञान को श्रेय बताय रहे ,
फिरि काहे बेचारे अर्जुन को ,
तुम करमन घोर फँसाय रहे ,*
*अर्जुन बोले -- हे जनार्दन ! यदि आपको कर्म की अपेक्षा ज्ञान श्रेष्ठ मान्य है तो फिर हे केशव ! मुझे भयंकर कर्म में क्यों लगाते हैं ? !! १ !! *

----------


## SUNIL1107

*व्यामिश्रेणेव वाक्येन बुद्धिं मोहयसीव में !
तदेकं वद निश्चित्य येन श्रेयोऽहमाप्नुया  ्  !! ३- २ !!

**इन मिश्रित वचनन सों माधव,
मोरी बुद्धि विमोहित होत घनी..
एक बात कहौ दृढ़ चित्त मना ,
कल्याण होय बनूँ सत्य धनी ,*
*आप मिले हुए से वचनों से मेरी बुद्धि को मनो मोहित कर रहे हैं ! इसलिए उस एक बात को निश्चित करके कहिये जिससे मै कल्याण को प्राप्त हो जाऊं !! २ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*लोकेऽस्मिन्द्वि विधा निष्ठा पुरा प्रोक्ता मयानघ !
ज्ञानयोगेन सांख्यानां कर्मयोगेन योगिनाम्  !! ३- ३ !!
*
*श्री कृष्ण उवाच
अघ हीन पार्थ! सुनि जग मांहीं,
दुइ भांति की निष्ठा होत यथा.
ज्ञानिन की ज्ञान के योगन सौं,
योगिन की योग सौं ज्ञान प्रथा ,*
*श्री भगवान बोले -- हे निष्पाप ! इस लोक में दो प्रकार की निष्ठा* मेरे द्वारा पहले कही गई है ! उनमे से सांख्य योगियों की निष्ठा तो ज्ञानयोग** से और योगियों की निष्ठा कर्मयोग*** से होती है !! ३ !!* 
** . साधन की परिपक्व अवस्था अर्थात पराकाष्ठा का नाम "निष्ठा" है !*
***. माया से उत्पन्न हुए सम्पूर्ण गुण ही गुणों में बरतते हैं, ऐसे समझकर तथा मन, इन्द्रिय और शरीर द्वारा होने वाली सम्पूर्ण क्रियाओं में कर्तापन के अभिमान से रहित होकर सर्वव्यापी सच्चिदानंदघन परमात्मा में एकीभाव से स्थित रहने का नाम "ज्ञानयोग" है, इसी को "सन्यास", "सांख्ययोग" आदि नामों से कहा गया है !*
****. फल और आसक्ति को त्यागकर भगवद आज्ञानुसार केवल भगवदर्थ समत्व बुद्धि से कर्म करने का नाम "निष्काम कर्म योग" है, इसी को "समत्वयोग", "बुद्धियोग", "कर्मयोग", "तदर्थकर्म", "मदर्थकर्म", "मत्कर्म" आदि नामों से कहा गया है !*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*न कर्मणा मना रम्भान्नैष्कर्म्  ं पुरुषोऽश्नुते !
न च संन्यसनादेव सिद्धिं समधि गच्छति  !! ३- ४ !!
*
*यदि मानुष कोऊ अकरमठ हो,
निष्काम कबहूँ नहीं होवत है,
न ही करमन कौ त्यागन भर सौं
कोऊ सिद्धि सिद्धारथ होवत है*
*मनुष्य न तो कर्मों का आरम्भ किये बिना निष्कर्मता* को यानी योगनिष्ठा को प्राप्त होता है और न कर्मों के केवल त्याग मात्र से सिद्धि यानी संख्या निष्ठा को ही प्राप्त होता है !! ४ !!* 
* * . जिस अवस्था को प्राप्त हुए पुरुष के कर्म अकर्म हो जाते हैं अर्थात फल उत्पन्न नहीं कर सकते, उस अवस्था का नाम "निष्कर्मता" है !*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*न हि कश्चित्क्षण मपि जातु तिष्ठत्य कर्मकृत्।
कार्यते ह्यवशः कर्म सर्वः प्रकृति जैर्गुणैः॥३- ५॥
*
*नहीं मानुष जग में छिन एकहूँ,
बिनु कर्म किये कब रही पावै,
सब आपुनि- आपुनि गुन प्रकृति
वश परवश करमन गहि पावै*
*निस्संदेह कोई भी मनुष्य किसी भी काल में क्षण मात्र भी बिना कर्म किये नहीं रहता; क्योंकि सारा मनुष्य समुदाय प्रकृति जनित गुणों द्वारा परवश हुआ कर्म करने के लिए बाध्य किया जाता है !! ५ !!  
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कर्मेन्द्रि याणि संयम्य य आस्ते मनसा स्मरन् !
इन्द्रियार्थान्व   मूढात्मा मिथ्याचारः स उच्यते  !! ३- ६ !!

**कर्मेन्द्रिय को जो विमूढ़ जना,
हठ सों रोकें , मन मांहीं गहै,
मन मांही भोगन चित्त धरे
मिथ्याचारी जन ताहि कहैं*
*जो मूढ़ बुद्धि मनुष्य समस्त इन्द्रियों को हठपूर्वक उपर से रोककर मन से उन इन्द्रियों के विषयों का चिंतन करता रहता है, वह मिथ्याचारी अर्थात दम्भी कहा जाता है !! ६ !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

यस्त्विन्द्रि याणि मनसा नियम्या रभतेऽर्जुन !
कर्मेन्द्रियैः कर्मयोग मसक्तः स विशिष्यते  !! ३- ७ !!

मन सों इन्द्रियन को हे अर्जुन !
वश माहीं करें जो यथारथ में,
बिनु मोह करम ही श्रेय करम,
आसक्ति न नैकु पदारथ में,
किन्तु हे अर्जुन ! जो पुरुष मन से इन्द्रियों को वश में करके अनासक्त हुआ समस्त इन्द्रियों द्वारा कर्मयोग का आचरण करता है, वही श्रेष्ठ है !! ७  !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

नियतं कुरु कर्म त्वं कर्म ज्यायो ह्यकर्मणः !
शरीर यात्रापि च ते न प्रसिद्ध्येद कर्मणः  !! ३- ८ !!

सुन शास्त्र नियत आपुनि करमन ,
कौ पार्थ! करो तेरौ धरम यही.
बिनु करम निबाह न देहन कौ,
बिनु करम सों तो कछु करम सही
तू शास्त्रविहित कर्त्तव्य कर्म कर; क्योंकि कर्म न करने की अपेक्षा कर्म करना श्रेष्ठ है तथा कर्म न करने से तेरा शरीर निर्वाह भी नहीं सिद्ध होगा !! ८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यज्ञार्थात्कर्म णोऽन्यत्र लोकोऽयं कर्म बन्धनः !
तदर्थं कर्म कौन्तेय मुक्तसङ्गः समाचर  !! ३- ९ !!

अतिरिक्त यज्ञ के सबहीं करम,
बहु भांति मनुज को बाँधत हैं,
बिनु मोह करम जो ब्रह्म हेतु,
सत रूप जनम कौ साधत हैं,
यज्ञ के निमित्त किये जाने वाले कर्मों से अतिरिक्त दुसरे कर्मों में लगा हुआ ही यह मनुष्य समुदाय कर्मों से बंधता है ! इसलिए हे अर्जुन ! तू आशक्ति से रहित होकर उस यज्ञ के निमित्त ही भलीभांति कर्तव्यकर्म कर !! ९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सहयज्ञाः प्रजाः सृष्ट्वा पुरोवाच प्रजापतिः !
अनेन प्रसविष्यध्व मेष वोऽस्त्विष्टका मधुक्  !! ३- १० !!

अति आदि में कल्प, प्रजा पति ने,
यज्ञ के संग प्रजा को रच्यो.
इच्छित फल वृद्धि सबहीं पावौ
वरदान दियो आशीष कहयो,
प्रजापति ब्रम्हा ने कल्प के आदि में यज्ञ सहित प्रजाओं को रचकर उनसे कहा कि तुम लोग इस यज्ञ के द्वारा वृद्धि को प्राप्त होओं और यह यज्ञ तुम लोगों को इच्छित भोग प्रदान करने वाला हो !! १० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

देवान्भाव यतानेन ते देवा भावयन्तु वः !
परस्परं भावयन्तः श्रेयः परम वाप्स्यथ  !! ३- ११ !!

करें यज्ञ सों देवन की वृद्धि,
और देवहूँ वृद्धि करें सबकी.
यही भांति परस्पर वृद्धिं सों,
कल्यान समृद्धिंन हों सबकी,
तुम लोग इस यज्ञ के द्वारा देवताओं को उन्नत करो और वे देवता तुम लोगों को उन्नत करें ! इस प्रकार निःस्वार्थ भाव से एक दुसरे को उन्नत करते हुए तुम लोग परम कल्याण को प्राप्त हो जाओगे !! ११ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

इष्टान्भो गान्हि वह देवा दास्यन्ते यज्ञ भाविताः !
तैर्दत्तान प्रदायैभ्यो यो भुङ्क्ते स्तेन एव सः  !! ३- १२ !!
जिन देवन यज्ञ सों वृद्धि भई,
वे आपु ही श्री को बढ़ावत हैं.
जो देवन अंश दिए बिनु ही,
करैं भोग वे चोर कहावत हैं,
यज्ञ के द्वारा बढ़ाये हुए देवता तुम लोगों को बिना मांगे ही इच्छित भोग निश्चित ही देते रहेंगे ! इस प्रकार उन देवताओं के द्वारा दिए हुए भोगों को जो पुरुष उनको बिना दिए स्वयं भोगता है, वह चोर ही है !! १२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यज्ञ शिष्टा शिनः सन्तो मुच्यन्ते सर्व किल्बिषैः !
भुञ्जते ते त्वघं पापा यह पचन्त्यात्म कारणात्  !! ३- १३ !!
यज्ञ सों अन्न बचो तेहि कौ,
जो खावत पाप सों छूटत है.
जो आपु बनाय के खावत सों,
जन पाप खाय के जीवत है,
यज्ञ से बचे हुए अन्न को खाने वाले श्रेष्ठ पुरुष सब पापों से मुक्त हो जाते हैं और जो पापी लोग अपना शरीर पोषण करने के लिए ही अन्न पकाते हैं, वे तो पाप को ही खाते हैं !! १३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अन्नाद्भ वन्ति भूतानि पर्जन्या दन्न सम्भवः !
यज्ञाद्भ वति पर्जन्यो यज्ञः कर्म समुद्भवः  !! ३- १४ !!

प्राणी सब अन्न सों उपजत हैं,
और अन्न है उपजत वृष्टि सों,
अथ वृष्टि यज्ञ सों होत यथा,
और यज्ञ करम शुभ वृति सों ,
संपूर्ण प्राणी अन्न से उत्पन्न होते हैं, अन्न की उत्पत्ति वृष्टि से होती है, वृष्टि यज्ञ से होती है और यज्ञ विहित कर्मों से उत्पन्न होने वाला है !! १४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

कर्म ब्रह्मोद्भवं विद्धि ब्रह्माक्षर समुद्भवम् !
तस्मात्सर्व गतं ब्रह्म नित्यं यज्ञे प्रतिष्ठि तम्  !! ३- १५ !!

सब करम ही वेद सों उपजत हैं,
और वेद अमर परमेश्वर सों.
अथ यज्ञ में व्यापक ब्रह्म बस्यो,
ब्रह्माण्ड बन्यो अखिलेश्वेर सों,
कर्मसमुदाय को तू वेद से उत्पन्न और वेद को अविनाशी परमात्मा से उत्पन्न हुआ जान ! इससे सिद्ध होता है कि सर्वव्यापी परम अक्षर परमात्मा सदा ही यज्ञ में प्रतिष्ठित है !! १५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

एवं प्रवर्तितं चक्रं नानु वर्तयतीह यः !
अघायु रिन्द्रिया रामो मोघं पार्थ स जीवति  !! ३- १६ !!
हे पार्थ! जो मानुष यही जग में,
विधि शास्त्र नियम बरतत नांहीं,
वे इन्द्रिय सुख भोगन हारे,
अघ आयु बिरथ जीवन नाहीं,
हे पार्थ ! जो पुरुष इस लोक में इस प्रकार परंपरा से प्रचलित सृष्टि चक्र के अनुकूल नहीं बरतता अर्थात अपने कर्त्तव्य का पालन नहीं करता, वह इन्द्रियों के द्वारा भोगों में रमण करनेवाला पापायु पुरुष व्यर्थ ही जीता है !! १६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यस्त्वात्म रतिरेव स्यादात्म तृप्तश्च मानवः !
आत्मन्येव च सन्तुष्टस्तस्य कार्यं न विद्यते  !! ३- १७ !!

जिन तृप्त आतमा में हुइ के,
आतम तृप्ति संतुष्ट रहै ,
और आतमा में ही प्रीति करै,
ताको न कोऊ कर्त्तव्य रहै,
परन्तु जो मनुष्य आत्मा में ही रमण करनेवाला और आत्मा में ही तृप्त तथा आत्मा में ही संतुष्ट हो, उसके लिए कोई कर्त्तव्य नहीं है !! १७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

नैव तस्य कृते नार्थो नाकृतेनेह कश्चन !
न चास्य सर्वभूतेषु कश्चिद र्थव्यपा श्रयः  !! ३- १८ !!

ना कोऊ प्रयोजन अस जन कौ,
कोऊ करमन और अकरमन में.
नाहीं स्वारथ कौ सम्बन्ध कोऊ,
संसार सकल के प्रानिन में,
उस महापुरुष का इस विश्व में न तो कर्म करने से कोई प्रयोजन रहता है और न कर्मों के न करने से ही कोई प्रयोजन रहता है ! तथा संपूर्ण प्राणियों में भी इसका किंचिन्मात्र भी स्वार्थ का सम्बन्ध नहीं रहता !! १८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तस्मा दसक्तः सततं कार्यं कर्म समाचर !
असक्तो ह्याच रन्कर्म परमाप्नोति पूरुषः  !! ३- १९ !!

सों अर्जुन !करी कर्त्तव्य करम ,
निष्काम, प्रभु को धारे हिया.
बिनु मोह करम निरमोही मन,
जिनके, समुझौ प्रभु पाय लिया,
इसलिए तू निरंतर आसक्ति से रहित होकर सदा कर्त्तव्य कर्म को भली-भांति करता रह ! क्योंकि आसक्ति से रहित होकर कर्म करता हुआ मनुष्य परमात्मा को प्राप्त हो जाता है !! १९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

कर्मणैव हि संसिद्धि मास्थिता जनकादयः !
लोकसंग्रह मेवापि संपश्यन्कर्तु मर्हसि  !! ३- २० !!
बिनु मोह करम ज्ञानी जन भी,
करिहै, पइहैं तब सिद्धि मही.
सों लोक कौ संग्रह देखत भये,
करी करम हे अर्जुन! योग्य यही,
जनकादि ज्ञानीजन भी आसक्ति रहित कर्म द्वारा ही परम सिद्धि को प्राप्त हुए थे ! इसलिए तथा लोकसंग्रह को देखते हुए भी तू कर्म करने को ही योग्य है अर्थात तुझे कर्म करना ही उचित है !! २० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यद्यदा चरति श्रेष्ठस्तत्त देवेतरो जनः !
स यत्प्रमाणं कुरुते लोकस्त दनुवर्तते  !! ३- २१ !!

जो साधू जना जग मांहीं करैं ,
तस अन्य जना बरताव करैं.
जन साधू प्रमान बनावत जो ,
तस ही बरताव सुभाव धरैं ,
श्रेष्ठ पुरुष जो-जो आचरण करता है, अन्य पुरुष भी वैसा -वैसा ही आचरण करते हैं ! वह जो कुछ प्रमाण कर देता है, समस्त मनुष्य समुदाय उसी के अनुसार बरतने लग जाता है !! २१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

न में पार्थास्ति कर्तव्यं त्रिषु लोकेषु किंचन।
नानवाप्तम वाप्तव्यं वर्त एव च कर्मणि॥३- २२॥

सुन अर्जुन ! तीनहूँ लोक मांहीं,
जद्यपि मम कछु कर्त्तव्य नांहीं.
कछु नैकैहूँ नाहीं मोहे दुर्लभ,
तद्यपि मैं करम करहूँ सबहीं

हे अर्जुन ! मुझे इन तीनों लोकों में न तो कुछ कर्त्तव्य है और न कोई भी प्राप्त करने योग्य वस्तु अप्राप्त है, तो भी में कर्म में ही बरतता हूँ !! २२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यदि ह्यहं न वर्तेयं जातु कर्मण्य तन्द्रितः।
मम वर्त्मानु वर्तन्ते मनुष्याः पार्थ सर्वशः ॥३- २३॥

यदि पार्थ! करम न मैं करिबौ,
व्यवहार जगत को कस हुइहै,
जग मोरे ही अनुसार करम कर,
करमन की विधि, गति जनिहैं

क्योंकि हे पर्थ ! यदि कदाचित मैं सावधान होकर कर्मों में न बरतूं तो बड़ी हानि हो जाये; क्योंकि मनुष्य सब प्रकार से मेरे ही मार्ग का अनुसरण करते हैं !! २३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

उत्सी देयुरिमे लोका न कुर्यां कर्म चेदहम्।
संकरस्य च कर्ता स्यामुप हन्यामिमाः प्रजाः॥३- २४॥

यदि करम नाहीं मैं पार्थ करुँ,
तौ भ्रष्ट जगत सगरौ हुइहै,
अथ हेतु वर्ण संकरता कौ,
सगरी ही प्रजा हर्ता कहिहैं

इसलिए यदि मै कर्म न करूँ तो ये सब मनुष्य नष्ट भ्रष्ट हो जाएँ और मैं संकरता का करनेवाला होऊं तथा इस समस्त प्रजा को नष्ट करने वाला बनूँ !! २४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सक्ताः कर्मण्य विद्वांसो यथा कुर्वन्ति भारत।
कुर्याद्विद्वांस  तथा सक्तश्चिकीर्षु र्लोक संग्रहम्॥३- २५॥

जस हे भारत! आसक्त मना ,
अज्ञानी, सकामी करम करैं.
तस ही ज्ञानी आसक्ति बिना,
बस, ज्ञान हेतु ही करम करैं

हे भारत ! कर्म मे आसक्त हुए अज्ञानी जन जिस प्रकार कर्म करते हैं, आसक्ति रहित विद्वान भी लोक संग्रह करना चाहता हुआ उसी प्रकार कर्म करे !! २५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

न बुद्धिभेदं जनयेद ज्ञानां कर्मसङ्गिनाम्।
जोषयेत्सर्व कर्माणि विद्वान्युक्तः समाचरन्॥३- २६॥

यही ज्ञानिन कौ कर्तव्य महा,
जिन करमन में आसक्ति घनी.
तिन करम सों नाहीं विरक्त करैं,
सत करमन मांहीं बनावें धनी

परमात्मा के स्वरुप मे अटल स्थित हुए ज्ञानी पुरुष को चाहिए की वह शास्त्र विहित कर्मों मे आसक्ति वाले अज्ञानियों की बुद्धि मे भ्रम अर्थात कर्मों मे अश्रद्धा उत्पन्न न करे ! किन्तु स्वयं शास्त्र विहित समस्त कर्म भलीभांति करता हुआ उनसे भी वैसे ही करवावे !! २६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

प्रकृतेः क्रियमाणानि गुणैः कर्माणि सर्वशः।
अहंकार विमूढात्मा कर्ताहमिति मन्यते॥३- २७॥

सब करम गुणन सों प्रकृति के,
ही यही जगती पर होवत हैं.
पर मूढ़ मना मोहित मानत,
मैं कर्ता मोसों होवत हैं

वास्तव मे सम्पूर्ण कर्म सब प्रकार से प्रकृति के गुणों द्वारा किये जाते हैं तो भी जिसका अंतःकरण अहंकार से मोहित हो रहा है, ऐसा अज्ञानी '' मैं कर्ता हूँ '' ऐसा मानता है !! २७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तत्त्ववित्तु महाबाहो गुणकर्म विभागयोः।
गुणा गुणेषु वर्तन्त इति मत्वा न सज्जते॥३- २८॥

गुन करम विभाग के तत्वन कौ,
तत्वज्ञ ही जानें महाबाहो!
गुन सगरे गुणन माहीं बरतत.
अथ नैकहूँ नाहीं विमोहित हो

परन्तु हे महाबाहो ! गुण विभाग और कर्म विभाग * के तत्व ** को जाननेवाला ज्ञानयोगी संपूर्ण गुण ही गुणों मे बरत रहे हैं , ऐसा समझकर उनमे आसक्त नहीं होता !! २८ !!

*   त्रिगुणात्मक माया के कार्यरूप पाँच महाभूत और मन, बुद्धि, अहंकार, तथा पाँच ज्ञानेन्द्रियाँ, पाँच कर्मेन्द्रियाँ, और शब्दादि पाँच विषय -- इन सबके समुदाय का नाम ''गुण विभाग'' है और इनकी परस्पर चेष्टाओं का नाम ''कर्म विभाग'' है !
** उपर्युक्त ''गुण विभाग'' और ''कर्म विभाग'' से आत्मा को पृथक अर्थात निर्लेप जानना ही इनका तत्व जानना है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

प्रकृतेर्गुण संमूढाः सज्जन्ते गुणकर्मसु।
तान कृत्स्नविदो मन्दान्कृत्स्नवि  ्न विचालयेत्॥३- २९॥

प्राकृतिक गुणन सों मोहित जन,
गुन करमन सों आसक्त नरे.
ज्ञानी जन मूढ़ विमूढ़न कौ,
नाहीं विचलित, न विरक्त करें

प्रकृति के गुणों से अत्यंत मोहित हुए मनुष्य गुणों मे और कर्मों मे आसक्त रहते हैं, उन पूर्णतया न समझनेवाले मंद बुद्धि अज्ञानियों को पूर्णतया जाननेवाला ज्ञानी विचलित न करे !! २९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

मयि सर्वाणि कर्माणि संन्यस्याध्यात्म चेतसा।
निराशीर्निर्ममो भूत्वा युध्यस्व विगतज्वरः॥३- ३०॥

अथ अर्जुन! ध्यानानिष्ट मना,
सों करम करो पर करमन कौ,
आशा, ममता, संताप बिना.
ही सौप दे ब्रह्म के चरनन कौ

मुझ अंतर्यामी परमात्मा मे लगे हुए चित्त द्वारा सम्पूर्ण कर्मों को मुझमें अर्पण करके आशारहित, ममतारहित और सन्तापरहित होकर युद्ध कर !! ३० !!

----------


## harry1

मित्र ये तो सच में बहुत ही ज्यादा मेहनत का काम है,,,,
एस काम के लिए आपको मेरी तरफ से रेपो++

----------


## SUNIL1107

यह में मतमिदं नित्यमनु तिष्ठन्ति मानवाः।
श्रद्धावन्तोऽनसू  न्तो मुच्यन्ते तेऽपि कर्मभिः॥३- ३१॥

मति,शुद्ध,विमल,चित श्रद्धा मय,
सों युक्त जनान, सदा मोरे .
यहि मत अनुसार आचार-विचार,
तो करमन के छूतट फेरे

जो कोई मनुष्य दोष द्रष्टि से रहित और श्रद्धा युक्त होकर मेरे इस मत का सदा अनुसरण करते हैं, वे भी सम्पूर्ण कर्मों से छूट जाते हैं !! ३१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

> मित्र ये तो सच में बहुत ही ज्यादा मेहनत का काम है,,,,
> एस काम के लिए आपको मेरी तरफ से रेपो++


आपका बहुत बहुत आभार मित्र हैरी जी

----------


## SUNIL1107

यह त्वेतदभ्यसूयन्तो नानुतिष्ठन्ति में मतम्।
सर्वज्ञान विमूढांस्तान्विद  धि नष्टानचेतसः॥३- ३२॥

जिन मूढ़न दृष्टि विकार धरै,
करै मोरे मत बर्ताव नाहीं,
वे ज्ञान विमोहित चित्त जना
कल्यान भ्रष्ट जानो ताहीं

परन्तु जो मनुष्य मुझमें दोषारोपण करते हुए मेरे इस मत के अनुसार नहीं चलते हैं, उन मूर्खों को तू सम्पूर्ण ज्ञानों में मोहित और नष्ट हुए ही समझ !! ३२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सदृशं चेष्टते स्वस्याः प्रकृतेर्ज्ञान वानपि।
प्रकृतिं यान्ति भूतानि निग्रहः किं करिष्यति॥३- ३३॥

सब प्राणी प्रकृति के वश ही
सब करम करैं सों कहा वश है?
ज्ञानिहूँ प्रकृतिवश करम करै,
हठ धरम कौ नैकु नहीं वश है

सभी प्राणी प्रकृति को प्राप्त होते हैं अर्थात अपने स्वभाव के परवश हुए कर्म करते हैं ! ज्ञानवान भी अपनी प्रकृति के अनुसार चेष्टा करता है ! फिर इसमें किसी का हठ क्या करेगा !! ३३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

इन्द्रियस्येन्द्  ियस्यार्थे रागद्वेषौ व्यवस्थितौ।
तयोर्न वशमागच्छेत्तौ ह्यस्य परिपन्थिनौ॥३- ३४॥

इन्द्रिय, इन्द्रिय के भोगन में,
अथ राग द्वेष के योगन में.
नाहीं लिप्त, जो प्राणी सचेत रहै,
नाहीं आवत भोग प्रलोभन में
इन्द्रिय-इन्द्रिय के अर्थ में अर्थात प्रत्येक इन्द्रिय के विषय में राग और द्वेष छिपे हुए स्थित हैं ! मनुष्य को उन दोनों के वश में नहीं होना चाहिए, क्योंकि वे दोनों ही इसके कल्याण मार्ग में विघ्न करने वाले महँ शत्रु हैं !! ३४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्रेयान्स्वधर्मो विगुणः परधर्मात्स्वनुष्  ितात्।
स्वधर्मे निधनं श्रेयः परधर्मो भयावहः॥३- ३५॥

गुणहीन ही आपुनि धरम भल्यो,
गुणयुक्त धरम सों औरन के
आपुनि धरमन में मरण भल्यो,
भय देत धरम हैं औरन के
अच्छी प्रकार आचरण में लाये हुए दूसरे के धर्म से गुणरहित भी अपना धर्म अति उत्तम है ! अपने धर्म में तो मरना भी कल्याण करक है और दूसरे का धर्म भय दने वाला है !! ३५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

.........................

----------


## jaileo

मन आह्लादक  सूत्र ............. सचमुच आनंद की अनुभूति हुई सरल और सरस गीता-पाठ करके / धन्यवाद सुनील /

----------


## SUNIL1107

आपका ह्रदय से आभार आदरणीय नियामक जय भाई जी 

अथ केन प्रयुक्तोऽयं पापं चरति पूरुषः।
अनिच्छन्नपि वार्ष्णेय बलादिव नियोजितः॥३- ३६॥
अर्जुन उवाच
हे कृष्ण! कहौ केहि सों प्रेरित,
बहु पापन करम करत प्रानी.
कैसे बिनु चाह के चाहे बिना,
अघ भाव हिया धारै प्राणी

अर्जुन बोले -- हे कृष्ण ! तो फिर यह मनुष्य स्वयं न चाहता हुआ भी बलात लगाये हुए की भांति किससे प्रेरित होकर पाप का आचरण करता है ?  !! ३६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

काम एष क्रोध एष रजोगुण समुद्भवः।
महाशनो महापाप्मा विद्ध्येनमिह वैरिणम्॥३- ३७॥

काम समूल है पापन कौ ,
कबहूँ न अघात जो भोगन सों,
निष्पन्न जो होत रजोगुण सों ;
यही पाप को मूल है बैरन सों

श्री भगवान बोले -- रजोगुण से उत्पन्न हुआ यह काम ही क्रोध है, यह बहुत खानेवाला अर्थात भोगों से कभी ना अघानेवाला और बड़ा पापी है, इसको ही तू इस विषय में बैरी जान  !! ३७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

धूमेना व्रियते वह्निर्य थादर्शो मलेन च।
यथोल्बे नावृतो गर्भस्तथा तेनेद मावृतम्॥३- ३८॥

जस धूम्र सों पावक, जेर सों गर्भ,
धूलि सों दरपन धूमिल है.
अज्ञान सों ज्ञान की वैसी गति;
तस काम सों ज्ञान भी धूमिल है

जिस प्रकार धुंए से अग्नि और मैल से दर्पण ढका जाता है तथा जिस प्रकार जेर से गर्भ ढका रहता है, वैसे ही उस काम के द्वारा यह ज्ञान ढका रहता है  !! ३८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

आवृतं ज्ञानमेतेन ज्ञानिनो नित्यवैरिणा।
कामरूपेण कौन्तेय दुष्पूरेणानलेन च॥३- ३९॥

यही काम की आग ही हे अर्जुन!
है ज्ञानिन की अति बैरी बनी,
यही ज्ञान बिनासत ज्ञानिन कौ,
नाहीं होत शमित बल जाकी घनी

और हे अर्जुन -- इस अग्नि के समान कभी न पूर्ण होनेवाले कामरूप ज्ञानियों के नित्य बैरी के द्वारा मनुष्य का ज्ञान ढका हुआ है  !! ३९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

इन्द्रियाणि मनो बुद्धिरस्या धिष्ठान  मुच्यते।
एतैर्विमोह यत्येष ज्ञान मावृत्य देहिनम्॥३- ४०॥

मन इन्द्रिय, बुद्धि ये सगरे,
ही काम निवास कहावत हैं,
यही ज्ञान कौ आच्छादित करिकै,
देही कौ मोह करावत हैं

इन्द्रियां,मन और बुद्धि -- ये सब इसके वास स्थान कहे जाते हैं ! यह काम इन मन, बुद्धि और इन्द्रियों के द्वारा ही ज्ञान को अच्छादित करके जीवात्मा को मोहित करता  है  !!  ४० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तस्मात्त्व मिन्द्रि याण्यादौ नियम्य भरतर्षभ।
पाप्मानं प्रजहि ह्येनं ज्ञान विज्ञान नाशनम्॥३- ४१॥

सदबुद्धि विनाशक काम बली,
कौ विनाश करौ, जो महा पापी,
इन्द्रिन वश मांहीं करौ अर्जुन,
बहु पाप समूल है संतापी

इसलिए हे  अर्जुन ! तू पहले इन्द्रियों को वश में करके इस ज्ञान और विज्ञानं का नाश करने वाले महान पापी काम को अवश्य ही बल पूर्वक मर डाल   !! ४१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

इन्द्रियाणि पराण्या हुरिन्द्रियेभ्यः परं मनः।
मनसस्तु परा बुद्धिर्यो बुद्धेः परतस्तु सः॥३- ४२॥

इन्द्रिन तौ होत बली अतिशय,
पर इन्द्रिन सों मन होत परे.
तासों अति बुद्धि होत परे,
बुद्धिं सों आतमा होत परे

इन्द्रियों को स्थूल शरीर से पर यानि श्रेष्ठ, बलवान और सूक्ष्म कहते हैं; इन इन्द्रियों से परे मन है, मन से भी परे बुद्धि है, और जो बुद्धि से भी अत्यंत परे है वह आत्मा है  !! ४२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

एवं बुद्धेः परं बुद्ध्वा संस्तभ्यात्मान मात्मना।
जहि शत्रुं महाबाहो कामरूपं दुरासदम्॥३- ४३॥

यही आतमा बुद्धि सों होत परे,
जानी के मन वश माहीं करौ.
अस दुर्जय काम के रूप रिपु,
कौ मारि महाबाहो! उबरो 

इस प्रकार बुद्धि से परे अर्थात सूक्ष्म, बलवान और अत्यंत श्रेष्ठ आत्मा को जानकर और बुद्धि के द्वारा मन को वश में करके हे महाबाहो ! तू इस कामरूप दुर्जय शत्रु को मार डाल  !! ४३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ॐ तत्सदिति श्री मद्भाग्वात्गीता सुप्निसत्सु  ब्रम्हविद्यायाम योगशास्त्रे श्री कृष्ण अर्जुन संवादे कर्मयोगो नाम तृतीयो अध्यायः !! ३ !!  

यहाँ पर श्री कृष्ण अर्जुन  संवादे कर्मयोग नामक तृतीय अध्याय समाप्त होता है !! ३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब ज्ञानकर्मसन्यास योग नामक चतुर्थ अध्याय का प्रारंभ होता है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

इमं विवस्वते योगं प्रोक्तवानह मव्ययम्।
विवस्वान्मनवे प्राह मनुरिक्ष्वाक वेऽब्रवीत्॥४-१॥

अति आदि कल्प कौ योग अमर,
श्री कृष्ण कहयो, यहि सूरज सों;
फिर सूरज आपुनि सुत मनु सों,
मनु इक्षवाकु पुनि सुत निज सों

श्री भगवान बोले-- मैंने इस अविनाशी योग को सूर्य से कहा था ; सूर्य ने अपने पुत्र वेवस्बत मनु से कहा और मनु ने अपने पुत्र रजा इक्ष्वाकु  से कहा  !! १ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

एवं परम्परा प्राप्तमिमं राजर्षयो विदुः।
स कालेनेह महता योगो नष्टः परन्तप॥४-२॥

यहि रीति सों योग कौ मर्म महा,
राजर्षिंन कौ विदित भयौ.
बहु काल सों योग यहि अर्जुन,
इह लोक सों लोप-विलुप्त भयौ

हे परन्तप अर्जुन ! इस प्रकार परम्परा से प्राप्त इस योग को राजर्षियों ने जाना, किन्तु उसके बाद वह योग बहुत काल से इस पृथ्वी लोक में लुप्त प्राय हो गया  !! २ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

स एवायं मया तेऽद्य योगः प्रोक्तः पुरातनः।
भक्तोऽसि मे सखा चेति रहस्यं ह्येतदुत्तमम्॥४-३॥

यहि मर्म पुरातन, योग महा,
हे अर्जुन! मैं तोसों कहिबौ.
तू मेरौ सखा, प्रिय भक्त महा,
निज आपुनि बानी सों कहिबौ

तू मेरा भक्त और प्रिय सखा है, इसलिए वही पुरातन योग आज मैंने तुझको कहा है; क्योंकि यह बड़ा ही उत्तम रहस्य है अर्थात गुप्त रखने योग्य विषय है  !! ३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अपरं भवतो जन्म परं जन्म विवस्वतः।
कथमेतद्वि जानीयां त्वमादौ प्रोक्त वानिति॥४-४॥

अर्जुन उवाच
जन्में है आप अबहीं भगवन ,
और सूर्य को जन्म पुरातन है,
सों कैसे समझूँ हे माधव!
यहि योग तौ आदि सनातन है

अर्जुन बोले -- आपका जन्म तो अर्वाचीन-- अभी हाल का है और सूर्य का जन्म बहुत पुराना  है अर्थात कल्प के   आदि में हो चुका था ! तब में इस बात को कैसे समझूँ की आप ही ने कल्प के आदि में सूर्य से यह योग कहा था ?  !! 4 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

बहूनि मे व्यतीतानि जन्मानि तव चार्जुन।
तान्यहं वेद सर्वाणि न त्वं वेत्थ परन्तप॥४-५॥

श्री कृष्ण उवाच
सुनि अर्जुन! तोरे और मोरे,
बहु जन्म भये पर ज्ञात नहीं.
सबहीं तू जानाति नाहीं पार्थ,
और मोसों कछु अज्ञात नहीं

श्री भगवन बोले -- हे परन्तप अर्जुन मेरे और तेरे बहुत से जन्म हो चुके हैं ! उन  सबको  तू  नहीं  जानता,  किन्तु मैं जानता हूँ  !! ५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अजोऽपि सन्नव्य यात्मा भूताना मीश्वरोऽपि सन्।
प्रकृतिं स्वाम धिष्ठाय संभवाम्यात्म मायया॥४-६॥

अविनासी सरूप अजन्मा हूँ,
सब प्रानिन के हित ब्रह्मा हूँ,
आपुनि प्रकृति वश मैं करिकै,
माया के योग सों जन्मा हूँ

मैं अजन्मा और अविनाशी स्वरुप होते हुए भी तथा समस्त प्राणियों का ईश्वर होते हुए भी अपनी प्रकृति को अधीन करके अपनी योगमाया से प्रकट होता हूँ  !! ६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यदा यदा हि धर्मस्य ग्लानिर्भवति भारत।
अभ्युत्थानम धर्मस्य तदात्मानं सृजाम्यहम्॥४-७॥

जब धर्म धरा पे नसावत है,
अधर्महूँ पाँव पसावत है,
तब धरनी-धर तन धारे धरा पर ,
धर्म को आनि बचावत हैं

हे भारत -- जब जब धर्म की हानि और अधर्म की वृद्धि होती है तब तब ही मैं अपने रूप को रचता हूँ अर्थात साकार रूप से लोगों के सम्मुख प्रकट होता हूँ  !! ७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

परित्राणाय साधूनां विनाशाय च दुष्कृताम्।
धर्मसंस्था पनार्थाय सम्भवामि युगे युगे॥४-८॥

फिर साधुन के उद्धारण कौ,
और दुष्ट दलन संहारण कौ,
युग मांहीं धरम प्रसारण कौ.
प्रगटत हूँ सृष्टि संवारण कौ

साधु पुरुषों का उद्धार करने के लिए, पापकर्म करने वालों का विनाश करने के लिए और धर्म की अच्छी तरह से स्थापना करने के लिए मै युग युग में प्रकट हुआ करता हूँ  !! ८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

जन्म कर्म च मे दिव्यमेवं यो वेत्ति तत्त्वतः।
त्यक्त्वा देहं पुनर्जन्म नैति मामेति सोऽर्जुन॥४-९॥

हे अर्जुन! मोरे जनम करम,
तौ दिव्य, जो अथ जाने कोऊ .
तिन जनम -मरण मिटी जाति सबहिं,
मोहे जानि, के मोहे पावै सोऊ

हे अर्जुन ! मेरे जन्म और कर्म दिव्य अर्थात निर्मल और अलौकिक हैं-- इस प्रकार जो मनुष्य तत्व से जान लेता है, वह शारीर को त्यागकर फिर जन्म को प्राप्त नहीं होता, किन्तु मुझे ही प्राप्त होता है  !! ९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

वीतराग भयक्रोधा मन्मया मामुपाश्रिताः।
बहवो ज्ञान तपसा पूता मद्भावमागताः॥४-१०॥

भय राग व् क्रोध विहीन भये,
शरणागत , लीन अनूप भये.
तप भक्ति, ज्ञान पुनीत जना,
मोहे पाय के मोरे सरूप भये

पहले भी जिनके राग, भय और क्रोध सर्वथा नष्ट हो गये थे और जो मुझमे अनन्य प्रेमपूर्वक स्थित रहते थे, ऐसे मेरे आश्रित रहनेवाले बहुत से भक्त उपर्युक्त ज्ञानरूप तप से पवित्र होकर मेरे स्वरूप को प्राप्त हो चुके हैं  !! १० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ये यथा मां प्रपद्यन्ते तांस्तथैव भजाम्यहम्।
मम वर्त्मानुवर्तन्त   मनुष्याः पार्थ सर्वशः॥४-११॥

हे अर्जुन! मोरे सरूपहीं कौ,
जो जैसो भजे, मैं तैसे भजूं ,
जेहि ज्ञानी मर्म को जानि भये ,
मग मोरे चलें , तिन नाहीं तजूं

हे अर्जुन ! जो भक्त मुझे जिस प्रकार भजते हैं, मैं भी उनको उसी प्रकार भजता हूँ; क्योंकि सभी मनुष्य सब प्रकार से मेरे ही मार्ग का अनुसरण करते हैं !! ११ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

काङ्क्षन्तः कर्मणां सिद्धिं यजन्त इह देवताः।
क्षिप्रं हि मानुषे लोके सिद्धिर्भवति कर्मजा॥४-१२॥

इहि लोक मांहीं मानुष करमन,
फल हेतु पूजते देवन कौ,
जन पाय रहे रिद्धि-सिद्धि ,
सों, वेग सों पूजत देवन कौ

इस मनुष्य लोक में कर्मों के फल को चाहने वाले लोग देवताओं का पूजन किया करते हैं; क्योंकि उनको कर्मों से उत्पन्न होनेवाली सिद्धि शीघ्र मिल जाती है !! १२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

चातुर्वर्ण्यं मया सृष्टं गुणकर्म विभागशः।
तस्य कर्तारमपि मां विद्ध्यकर्ता रमव्ययम्॥४-१३॥

सब ब्रह्मण ,क्षत्रिय, वैश्य ,शूद्र
गुण-कर्म विभाजक करता मैं,
जग रच्यो रचयिता अविनाशी,
कर्ता हूँ , तथापि अकर्ता मैं

ब्राम्हण, क्षत्रिय, वैश्य और शूद्र -- इन चार वर्णों का समूह, गुण और कर्मों के विभागपूर्वक मेरे द्वारा रचा गया है ! इस प्रकार उस सृष्टि - रचनादी कर्म का करता होने पर भी मुझ अविनाशी परमेश्वर को तू वास्तव में अकर्ता ही जन !! १३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

न मां कर्माणि लिम्पन्ति न मे कर्मफले स्पृहा।
इति मां योऽभि जानाति कर्मभिर्न स बध्यते॥४-१४॥

बिनु स्पर्हा फल-करमन में
फल कर्म मोहे लपटात नहीं,
यहि भांति तत्व सों जानि मोहे
वे करमन मांहीं बंधात नहीं

कर्मों के फल में मेरी स्पृहा  नहीं है, इसलिए मुझे कर्म लिप्त नहीं करते -- इस प्रकार जो मुझे तत्व से जान लेता है, वह भी कर्मों से नहीं बंधता !! १४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

एवं ज्ञात्वा कृतं कर्म पूर्वैरपि मुमुक्षुभिः।
कुरु कर्मैव तस्मात्त्वं पूर्वैः पूर्वतरं कृतम्॥४-१५॥

जिन पूर्व जनान , मुमुक्ष भये
तिन ऐसो कर्म सदा ही कियौ,
इन पुरखन के अनुसार करम,
हे अर्जुन! सत्या प्रथा करियौ

पूर्वकाल में मुमुक्षुओं ने भी इस प्रकार जानकर ही कर्म किये हैं ! इसलिए तू भी पूर्वजों द्वारा सदा से किये जानेवाले कर्मों को ही कर !! १५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

किं कर्म किम कर्मेति कवयोऽप्यत्र मोहिताः।
तत्ते कर्म प्रवक्ष्यामि यज्ज्ञात्वा मोक्ष्यसेऽशुभात्  ४-१६॥

सुनि कर्म-अकर्म की परिभाषा,
ज्ञानिहूँ यहि विषय विमोहित हैं,
तस कर्म को सत्व कहूं, तोसों,
भव् बांध कटे तुम्हारो हित है

कर्म क्या है ? और अकर्म क्या है ? -- इस प्रकार इसका निर्णय करने में बुद्धिमान पुरुष भी मोहित हो जाते हैं ! इसलिए वह कर्मतत्व मैं तुझे भलीभांति समझकर कहूँगा, जिसे जानकर तू अशुभ से अर्थात कर्मबंधन से मुक्त हो जायेगा !! १६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

कर्मणो ह्यपि बोद्धव्यं बोद्धव्यं च विकर्मणः।
अकर्मणश्च बोद्धव्यं गहना कर्मणो गतिः॥४-१७॥

सुनि कर्म-अकर्म कौ रूप यथा ,
विकर्म को बोध धनञ्जय हो,
गति करमन की अति वक्र गहन,
तेरौ करम-मरम सों परिचय हो

कर्म का स्वरुप भी जानना चाहिए और अकर्म का स्वरुप भी जानना चाहिए तथा विकर्म का स्वरुप भी जानना चाहिए; क्योंकि कर्म की गति गहन है !! १७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

कर्मण्य कर्म यः पश्येद कर्मणि च कर्म यः।
स बुद्धि मान्मनुष्येषु स युक्तः कृत्स्न कर्मकृत्॥४-१८॥ 

जिन कर्म कियौ पर कर्ता कौ,
नाहीं भाव धरै, सों अकर्ता है.
तिन मानुष उत्तम ज्ञानिन में,
वही योगी करम कौ कर्ता है

जो मनुष्य कर्म में अकर्म देखता है और जो अकर्म में कर्म देखता है, वह मनुष्यों में बुद्धिमान है और वह योगी समस्त कर्मों को करनेवाला है !! १८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यस्य सर्वे समारम्भाः कामसंकल्प वर्जिताः।
ज्ञानाग्नि दग्धकर्माणं तमाहुः पण्डितं बुधाः॥४-१९॥

बिनु चाह बिनु संकल्पन के,
कारज होवत हैं , जन जेहि के,
ज्ञानी अतिशय सगरे ही करम,
ग्यानानल दग्ध भये तेहि के

जिसके सम्पूर्ण शास्त्रसम्मत कर्म बिना कामना और संकल्प के होते हैं तथा जिसके समस्त कर्म ज्ञानरूप अग्नि के द्वारा भस्म हो गये हैं, उस महापुरुष को ज्ञानीजन भी पंडित कहते हैं !! १९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

त्यक्त्वा कर्मफला सङ्गं नित्य तृप्तो निराश्रयः।
कर्मण्यभि प्रवृत्तोऽपि नैव किंचित्करोति सः॥४-२०॥

जन ऐसो ब्रह्महिं तृप्त रहे,
कर्तापन कौ अभिमान नहीं,
करै कर्म अकर्ता भाव हिया,
कर्तापन कौ कछु भान नहीं.

जो पुरुष समस्त कर्मों में और उनके फल में आसक्ति का सर्वथा त्याग करके संसार के आश्रय से रहित हो गया है और परमात्मा में नित्य तृप्त है, वह कर्मों में भलीभांति बरतता हुआ भी वास्तव में कुछ भी नहीं करता !! २० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

निराशीर्यत चित्तात्मा त्यक्त सर्वपरिग्रहः।
शारीरं केवलं कर्म कुर्वन्नाप्नोति किल्बिषम्॥४-२१॥

जिन चित्त, देह कौ जीत लियो,
और त्याग दियो सब भोगन कौ.
अस चाह विहीन जना तन सों,
करी कर्म बंधात न पापन सों 

जिसका अंतःकरण और इन्द्रियों के सहित शरीर जीता हुआ है और जिसने समस्त भोगों की सामग्री का परित्याग कर दिया है, ऐसा आशा रहित पुरुष केवल शरीर सम्बन्धी कर्म करता हुआ भी पापों को नहीं प्राप्त होता !! २१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यदृच्छा लाभसंतुष्टो द्वन्द्वा तीतो विमत्सरः।
समः सिद्धावसिद्धौ च कृत्वापि न निबध्यते॥४-२२॥

सुख आनि, सहज जो आपु मिले ,
मत्सर, सुख, दुःखन ताप परे.
रहे सिद्धि-असिद्धिन में समता,
बिनु बंधन, कर्म तथापि करे


जो बिना इच्छा के अपने आप प्राप्त हुए पदार्थ में सदा संतुष्ट रहता है, जिसमे ईर्ष्या का सर्वथा आभाव हो गया है, जो हर्ष - शोक आदि द्वंदों से सर्वथा अतीत हो गया है -- ऐसा सिद्धि और असिद्धि में सम रहनेवाला कर्मयोगी कर्म करता हुआ भी उनसे नहीं बंधता !! २२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

गत सङ्गस्य मुक्तस्य ज्ञानावस्थित चेतसः।
यज्ञाया चरतः कर्म समग्रं प्रविलीयते॥४-२३॥

बिनु मोह के कर्म करै ज्ञानी,
सब करमन यज्ञ कौ भाव धरै,
तस मुक्त जनान के कर्म-अकर्म,
न कर्तापन को भाव करै


जिसकी आसक्ति सर्वथा नष्ट हो गई है, जो देहाभिमान और ममता से रहित हो गया है, जिसका चित्त निरंतर परमात्मा के ज्ञान में स्थित रहता है -- ऐसा केवल यज्ञ संपादन के लिए कर्म करनेवाले मनुष्य के सम्पूर्ण कर्म भलीभांति विलीन हो जाते हैं !! २३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ब्रह्मार्पणं ब्रह्म हविर्ब्रह्माग्नौ ब्रह्मणा हुतम्।
ब्रह्मैव तेन गन्तव्यं ब्रह्मकर्म समाधिना॥४-२४॥

हवि-अग्नि , हुतं अर्पित सबहिं,
सब ब्रह्म के रूपहीं ब्रह्म ही है,
अथ ब्रह्म के करमन लीन जना,
कौ, लक्ष्य सबहिं कछु ब्रह्म ही है

जिस यज्ञ में अर्पण अर्थात स्त्रुवा आदि भी ब्रम्ह है और हवन किये जानेयोग्य द्रव्य भी ब्रम्ह है तथा ब्रम्हरूप करता के द्वारा ब्रम्हरूप अग्नि में आहुति देनारूप क्रिया भी ब्रम्ह है -- उस ब्रम्ह्कर्म में स्थित रहनेवाले योगी द्वारा प्राप्त किये जाने योग्य फल भी ब्रम्ह ही है !! २४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

दैव मेवापरे यज्ञं योगिनः पर्युपासते।
ब्रह्माग्नाव परे यज्ञं यज्ञे नैवो पजुह्वति॥४-२५॥

देवन के पूजन रूप यज्ञ,
कुछ योगी ताहि उपासत हैं,
परब्रह्म रूप अग्नि में कोऊ,
तौ यज्ञ सों यज्ञ उपासत हैं

दूसरे योगीजन देवताओं के पूजन रूप यज्ञ का ही भलीभांति अनुष्ठान किया करते हैं और अन्य योगीजन परब्रम्ह परमात्मारूप अग्नि में अभेद दर्शन रूप यज्ञ के द्वारा ही आत्मरूप यज्ञ का हवन किया करते हैं* !! २५ !! 

*. परब्रम्ह परमात्मा में ज्ञानद्वारा एकीभाव से स्थित होना ही ब्रम्हरूप अग्नि में यज्ञ के द्वारा यज्ञ को  हवन करना है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्रोत्रा दीनीन्द्रि याण्यन्ये संयमाग्निषु जुह्वति।
शब्दा दीन्विष यानन्य इन्द्रियाग्निषु जुह्वति॥४-२६॥

सब इन्द्रिन कौ संयम रूपी,
अग्नि में यज्ञ करै योगी,
कुछ इन्द्रिय रूपी अनल हवन,
शब्दादि विषय को करै योगी

अन्य योगीजन श्रोत्र आदि समस्त इन्द्रियों को संयमरूप अग्नियों में हवन किया करते हैं और दूसरे योगीलोग शब्दादि समस्त विषयों को इन्द्रियरूप अग्नियों में हवन किया करते हैं !! २६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सर्वा णीन्द्रिय कर्माणि प्राण कर्माणि चापरे।
आत्मसंयम योगाग्नौ जुह्वति ज्ञान दीपिते॥४-२७॥

कुछ योगी प्राणं इन्द्रिन कौ,
व्यापार, ज्ञान सों दीप्त करैं.
अथ ब्रह्महिं योग रूप अग्नि
सों ज्योति हवन की प्रदीप्त करैं

दूसरे योगीजन इन्द्रियों की सम्पुरण क्रियाओं को ज्ञान से प्रकाशित आत्मसंयमयोगरूप अग्नी में हवन किया करते हैं* !! २७ !! 

*. सच्चिदानंदघन परमात्मा के सिवाय अन्य किसी का भी न चिंतन करना ही उन सबका हवन करना है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

द्रव्य यज्ञास्त पोयज्ञा योग यज्ञास्तथा परे।
स्वाध्याय ज्ञान यज्ञाश्च यतयः संशित व्रताः॥४-२८॥

तप योग अहिंसा व्रत अध्ययन ,
स्वाध्याय ज्ञान के यज्ञन सों.
धन दान सों यज्ञ करत कोऊ
कोऊ यज्ञ करत प्रभु चिंतन सों

कई पुरुष द्रव्य सम्बन्धी यज्ञ करने वाले हैं, कितने ही तपस्यारूप यज्ञ करनेवाले हैं तथा दूसरे कितने ही योगरूप यज्ञ करनेवाले हैं, कितने ही अहिंसादी  तीक्ष्ण व्रतों से युक्त यत्नशील पुरुष स्वाध्याय रूप ज्ञानयज्ञ करने वाले हैं  !! २८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अपाने जुह्वति प्राणं प्राणेऽपानं तथापरे।
प्राणापान गती रुद्ध्वा प्राणायाम परायणाः॥४-२९॥

कुछ वायु अपान में प्राण वायु,
कुछ प्राण अपान हवन करते.
कुछ प्राण अपान की रोक गति,
प्राणायाम परायण हो रहते

दूसरे कितने ही योगीजन अपानवायु  में प्राणवायु को हवन करते हैं, वैसे ही अन्य योगीजन प्राणवायु में अपानवायु को हवन करते हैं तथा अन्य कितने ही नियमित आहार करने वाले प्राणायाम परायण पुरुष प्राण और अपान की गति को रोक कर प्राणों को प्राणों में ही हवन किया करते हैं ! यह  सभी साधक यज्ञों द्वारा पापों का नाश कर देनेवाले और यज्ञों को जानने वाले हैं !! २९--३० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अपरे नियताहाराः प्राणान्प्राणेषु जुह्वति।
सर्वेऽप्येते यज्ञविदो यज्ञक्षपित कल्मषाः॥४-३०॥

कुछ योगी नित्य आहार करें,
प्राणों का प्राण में यज्ञ करें.
जिन यज्ञ सों पाप विनाश भये,
तिन होत यज्ञ सों विज्ञ नरे

उपरोक्त प्रविष्टि में पढ़ें ! !

----------


## SUNIL1107

यज्ञ शिष्टामृत भुजो यान्ति ब्रह्म सनातनम्।
नायं लोकोऽस्त्य यज्ञस्य कुतोऽन्यः कुरु सत्तम॥४-३१॥

जिन यज्ञन अमृत भोग लियो ,
तिन ब्रह्म परम मिलिहैं -मिलिहैं.
बिनु यज्ञ यहॉं सुख नेकु नहीं,
पर लोकहीं केहि विधि सुख पइहैं

हे  कुरुश्रेष्ठ अर्जुन ! यज्ञ से बचे हुए अमृत का अनुभव करने वाले योगीजन सनातन परब्रम्ह परमात्मा को प्राप्त होते   हैं ! और यज्ञ न करनेवाले पुरुष के लिए तो यह मनुष्य लोक भी सुख दायक नहीं है, फिर परलोक कैसे सुख दायक हो सकता है ? !! ३१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

एवं बहुविधा यज्ञा वितता ब्रह्मणो मुखे।
कर्म जान्विद्धि तान्सर्वानेवं ज्ञात्वा विमोक्ष्यसे॥४-३२॥

अस बहु विधि , यज्ञ तौ वेदन की,
वाणी माहीं विस्तार भये,
तिन तत्व सों जानि के पार्थ प्रिये !
भाव बंधन काट के पार भये

इसी प्रकार और भी बहुत तरह के यज्ञ वेद की वाणी में विस्तार से कहे गए हैं ! उन सबको तू मन, इन्द्रिय और शरीर की क्रिया द्वारा सम्पन्न होने वाले जान, इस प्रकार तत्व से जानकर उनके अनुष्ठान द्वारा तू कर्मबंधन से सर्वथा मुक्त हो जायेगा !! ३२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्रेयान्द्रव्य मयाद्य ज्ञाज्ज्ञानयज्ञः परन्तप।
सर्वं कर्माखिलं पार्थ ज्ञाने परि समाप्यते॥४-३३॥

इह लौकिक यज्ञ सों ज्ञान यज्ञ,
तौ होत परन्तप! उच्च महे.
हे पार्थ ! करम सगरे जग के,
तौ ज्ञान में शेष ही होत अहे

हे  परन्तप अर्जुन ! द्रव्यमय यज्ञ की अपेक्षा ज्ञानयज्ञ अत्यंत श्रेष्ठ है, तथा यावन्मात्र संपूर्ण कर्म ज्ञान में समाप्त हो जाते हैं !! ३३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तद्विद्धि प्रणि पातेन परिप्रश्नेन सेवया।
उपदेक्ष्यन्ति ते ज्ञानं ज्ञानि नस्तत्त्व दर्शिनः॥४-३४॥

नत भाव प्रणाम, विनत मन सों,
करी प्रश्न कौ, ज्ञान कौ, जाननि कौ.,
उपदेश तोहे करिहैं -करिहैं,
तत्वज्ञ तौ तत्व के ज्ञानिन कौ

उस ज्ञान को तू तत्वदर्शी ज्ञानियों के पास जाकर  समझ, उनको भलीभांति दंडवत प्रणाम करने से, उनकी सेवा करने से और कपट छोड़कर सरलतापूर्वक प्रश्न करने से वे परमात्मतत्व को भलीभांति जाननेवाले ज्ञानी महात्मा तुझे उस तत्वज्ञान का उपदेश करेंगे !! ३४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यज्ज्ञात्वा न पुनर्मोह मेवं यास्यसि पाण्डव।
येन भूतान्यशेषेण द्रक्ष्यस्या त्मन्यथो मयि॥४-३५॥

जेहि जानि के मोह तो शेष भयौ ,
और ब्रह्म कौ ज्ञान विशेष भयौ.
आपुनि जैसो प्रति प्राणी लगे,
जस प्रानी में ब्रह्म प्रवेश भयो

जिसको जानकर फिर तू इस प्रकार मोह को नहीं प्राप्त होगा तथा हे अर्जुन ! जिस ज्ञान के द्वारा तू संपूर्ण भूतों को नि:शेषभाव से पहले अपने में और पीछे मुझ सच्चिदानंदघन परमात्मा में देखेगा !! ३५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अपि चेदसि पापेभ्यः सर्वेभ्यः पापकृत्तमः।
सर्वं ज्ञानप्लवे नैव वृजिनं सन्त रिष्यसि॥४-३६॥

सब पापिन सों तू पापी अधम,
तोऊ ज्ञान की नाव सों निश्चय ही,
मिटहै सब पाप धनञ्जय हे!
तरि जइहो तुम बिनु संशय ही

यदि तू अन्य सब पापियों से भी अधिक पाप करनेवाला है; तो भी तू ज्ञानरूप नौका द्वारा नि:संदेह संपूर्ण पाप-समुद्र  से भलीभांति तर जायेगा !! ३६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यथैधांसि समिद्धोऽग्नि र्भस्म सात्कुरु तेऽर्जुन।
ज्ञानाग्निः सर्व कर्माणि भस्म सात्कुरुते तथा॥४-३७॥

धधकात अगनि जस हे अर्जुन!
करी देत भसम सब ईंधन कौ.
तस ज्ञान सरूप अगनि भारत,
भस्मी वत करवत करमन कौ

क्योंकि हे अर्जुन ! जैसे प्रज्वलित अग्नि इंधनों को भस्ममय कर देता है, वैसे ही ज्ञानरूप अग्नि संपूर्ण कर्मों को भस्ममय  कर देता है !! ३७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

न हि ज्ञानेन सदृशं पवित्र  मिह विद्यते।
तत्स्वयं योग संसिद्धः काले नात्मनि विन्दति॥४-३८॥

कब होत कोऊ पावन कर्ता,
जग मांहीं ज्ञान समान कोऊ.
कियौ योग सिद्ध जिन अंतस में ,
आभास करत जानत सोऊ

इस संसार में ज्ञान के समान पवित्र करनेवाला नि:संदेह कुछ भी नहीं है ! उस ज्ञान को कितने ही काल से कर्मयोग के द्वारा शुद्ध अंतःकरण हुआ मनुष्य अपने आप ही आत्मा में पा लेता है !! ३८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्रद्धा  वाँल्लभते ज्ञानं तत्परः संय तेन्द्रियः।
ज्ञानं लब्ध्वा परां शान्तिम चिरेणाधि गच्छति॥४-३९॥

जिन इन्द्रिन जीत लियो जन वे,
तौ ज्ञान कौ निश्चय ही पइहैं.
यहि ज्ञान सों ब्रह्म को नेह मिले ,
अथ शांति परम पइहैं-पइहैं

जितेन्द्रिय, साधनपरायण और श्रद्धावान  मनुष्य ज्ञान को प्राप्त होता  है तथा ज्ञान को प्राप्त होकर वह बिना विलम्ब के -- तत्काल ही भगवतप्राप्ति  रूप परम शांति को प्राप्त हो जाता  है !! 39 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अज्ञश्चा  श्रद्दधा नश्च संशयात्मा विनश्यति।
नायं लोकोऽस्ति न परो न सुखं संश यात्मनः॥४-४०॥

दुविधा, बिनु ज्ञान है जाके जिए,
श्रद्धा सों हीन हैं जाके हिये.
तिन लोक न ही परलोक मिले,
परमारथ नाहीं ताके लिए


विवेकहीन और श्रद्धारहित संशययुक्त मनुष्य परमार्थ से अवश्य भ्रष्ट हो जाता है ! ऐसे संशययुक्त मनुष्य के लिए न यह लोक है, न परलोक है और न सुख ही है !! ४० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

योग संन्यस्त कर्माणं ज्ञान संछिन्न संशयम्।
आत्मवन्तं न कर्माणि निबध्नन्ति धनंजय॥४-४१॥

जिन बुद्धि समत्त्वन योगन सों,
भगवत अर्पित सब कर्म किये,
जिन ज्ञान सों शेष भये संशय,
तिन कर्म किये पर नाहीं किये

हे धनञ्जय  ! जिसने कर्मयोग की विधि से समस्त कर्मों का परमात्मा में अर्पण कर दिया है और जिसने विवेक द्वारा समस्त संशयों का नाश कर दिया है, ऐसे वश में किये हुए अंतःकरण वाले पुरुष को कर्म नहीं बंधते !! ४१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तस्माद ज्ञान सम्भूतं हृत्स्थं ज्ञानासि नात्मनः।
छित्त्वैनं संशयं योग मातिष्ठो त्तिष्ठ भारत॥४-४२॥

अथ योगस्थित हुइ जा अर्जुन!
दृढ़ चित्त मना हो प्रबुद्ध करौ,
हिय कौ संशय निज ज्ञान कटार सों,
काटी, उठौ अब जुद्ध करौ

इसलिए हे भरतवंशी अर्जुन ! तू हृदय में स्थित इस अज्ञानजनित अपने संशय का विवेकज्ञानरूप तलवार  द्वारा छेदन करके समत्व रूप कर्मयोग में स्थित हो जा और युद्ध के लिए खड़ा हो जा  !! ४२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद भगवत गीता सूपनिशत्सू ब्रम्हाविद्द्या याम योग शास्त्रे
श्री कृष्णार्जुन संवादे ज्ञान कर्म सन्यास योगो नाम चतुर्थोध्यायः !! ४ !! 
**************************************************  **********

यहाँ पर ज्ञान-कर्म-सन्यासयोग नामक चतुर्थ अध्याय समाप्त होता है !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब कर्मसन्यासयोग नामक पंचम अध्याय शुरू होता है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अथ पंचमो अध्याय
अर्जुन उवाच

संन्यासं कर्मणां कृष्ण पुनर्योगं च शंससि।
यच्छ्रेय एतयोरेकं तन्मे ब्रूहि सुनिश्चितम्॥५- १॥

तुम कृष्ण ! कबहूँ निष्काम योग,
और करमन कौ निष्काम कबहूँ .
अति श्रेय कहौ, दोउन मांहीं,
मन बुद्धि भ्रमित मोरी अबहूँ

अर्जुन बोले -- हे कृष्ण ! आप कर्मों के सन्यास की और फिर कर्मयोग की प्रशंसा करते हैं ! इसलिए इन दोनों में से जो एक मेरे लिए भलीभाँति निश्चित कल्याणकारक साधन हो, उसको कहिये  !! १ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

संन्यासः कर्मयोगश्च निःश्रेय सकरा वुभौ।
तयोस्तु कर्मसंन्या सात्कर्म योगो विशिष्यते॥५- २॥

सुन करमन कौ संन्यास,करम
निष्काम योग दोनहूँ मोसों.
अति श्रेय परम कल्याणक, पर
निष्काम सधै सहजहिं तोसों


श्री भगवान बोले -- कर्मसन्यास और कर्मयोग -- ये दोनों ही परम कल्याण के करनेवाले हैं, परन्तु उन दोनों में भी कर्मसन्यास से कर्मयोग साधन में सुगम होने से श्रेष्ठ है !! २ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ज्ञेयः स नित्य संन्यासी यो न द्वेष्टि न काङ्क्षति।
निर्द्वन्द्वो हि महाबाहो सुखं बन्धात्प्र मुच्यते॥५- ३॥

जो राग न द्वेष न चाह करै ,
निर्द्वंद वही विचरे जग में.
जग बंध सों मुक्त भयो सोंई
निष्कामी के ब्रह्म रमे , रग में


हे अर्जुन ! जो पुरुष न किसी से द्वेष करता है और न किसी की आकांक्षा करता है, वह कर्मयोगी सदा सन्यासी ही समझने योग्य है; क्योंकि राग-द्वेषादी द्वंदों से रहित पुरुष सुख पूर्वक संसार बंधन से मुक्त हो जाता है !! ३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सांख्य  योगौ पृथग्बालाः प्रवदन्ति न पण्डिताः।
एकमप्या स्थितः सम्यगुभ योर्विन्दते फलम्॥५- ४॥

निष्काम करम, संन्यास मांही ,
जिन भेद कियौ सोंई मूढ़ मना ,
तेहि ब्रह्म मिले बिनु संशय ही.
यदि एकहू साधत सिद्ध जना


उपर्युक्त सन्यास और कर्म योग को मुर्ख लोग पृथक-पृथक फल देने वाले कहते हैं न कि पंडितजन, क्योंकि दोनों में से एक में भी सम्यक प्रकार से स्थित पुरुष दोनों के फलरूप परमात्मा को प्राप्त होता है  !! ४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यत्सांख्यैः प्राप्यते स्थानं तद्यो गैरपि गम्यते।
एकं सांख्यं च योगं च यः पश्यति स: पश्यति॥५- ५॥

पद ज्ञान कौ योगी पावत जो,
निष्काम करम कौ योगी वही,
फलरूप में जो सम देखि सके,
सत रूप यथारथ देखे वही


ज्ञानयोगियों  द्वारा जो परमधाम प्राप्त किया जाता है, कर्म योगियों द्वारा भी वही प्राप्त किया जाता है ! इसलिए जो पुरुष ज्ञानयोग और कर्मयोग को फलरूप एक देखता है, वही यथार्थ देखता है  !! ५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

संन्यासस्तु महाबाहो दुःखमाप्तु मयोगतः।
योगयुक्तो मुनिर्ब्रह्म नचिरेणाधि गच्छति॥५- ६॥

निष्काम करम बिनु हे अर्जुन!
कर्तापन भाव मिटे नाहीं.
निष्कामी जना, मन ब्रह्म बसें
तिन रहवत, ब्रह्म हिये मांहीं


परन्तु हे अर्जुन ! कर्म योग के बिना  सन्यास अर्थात मन, इन्द्रिय और शरीर द्वारा होनेवाले संपूर्ण कर्मों में कर्तापन का त्याग प्राप्त होना कठिन है और भगवतस्वरुप को मनन करनेवाला कर्मयोगी परब्रम्ह  परमात्मा को शीघ्र ही प्राप्त हो जाता है !! ६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

योगयुक्तो विशुद्धात्मा विजितात्मा जितेन्द्रियः।
सर्वभूतात्म भूतात्मा कुर्वन्नपि न लिप्यते॥५- ७॥

जिन इन्द्रिन तन मन जीत लियौ,
अंतर्मन शुद्ध पुनीत कियौ .
प्रति प्रानीं माहीं ब्रह्म लख्यौ
तिन कर्म करयौ, नाहीं लिप्त भयौ


जिसका मन अपने वश में है, जो जितेन्द्रिय एवं विशुद्ध अंतःकरण वाला है और संपूर्ण प्राणियों का आत्मरूप परमात्मा ही जिसका आत्मा है, ऐसा कर्मयोगी कर्म करता हुआ भी लिप्त नहीं होता  !! ७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

नैव किंचित्करो मीति युक्तो मन्येत तत्त्ववित्।
पश्यन श्रण्वन्स्पृ शञ्जि घ्रन्नश्न नगच्छन्स्व पञ्श्वसन्॥५- ८॥

प्रश्वास -निःश्वासन त्याग गमन ,
उन्मेष निमेषन सोवन में.
तत्वज्ञ तौ ब्रह्म कौ अस जाने,
बस इन्द्रिय बरतत इन्द्रिन में


तत्व को जाननेवाला सांख्ययोगी तो देखता हुआ, सुनता हुआ, स्पर्श करता हुआ, सूँघता हुआ, भोजन करता हुआ, गमन करता हुआ, सोता हुआ, श्वास लेता हुआ, बोलता हुआ, त्यागता हुआ, ग्रहण करता हुआ तथा आँखों को खोलता हुआ और मूंदता हुआ भी सब इन्द्रियां अपने-अपने अर्थों  में बरत रहीं हैं -- इस प्रकार समझ कर निःसंदेह ऐसा माने कि में कुछ भी नहीं करता हूँ  !! ८--९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

प्रलपन्वि सृजन्गृ ह्णन्नुन्मि षन्नि मिषन्नपि।
इन्द्रियाणी न्द्रियार्थेषु वर्तन्त इति धारयन्॥५- ९॥

तत्वज्ञ सुनत, सोवत बोलत ,
खावत , जावत, अखियाँ मींचे,
सब कर्म करै पर नाहीं करै ,
अस भाव सों अंतस को सीचे


उपरोक्त अर्थ  प्रविष्टी क्रमांक २२९ में पढ़ें !

----------


## SUNIL1107

ब्रह्मण्या धाय कर्माणि सङ्गं त्यक्त्वा करोति यः।
लिप्यते न स पापेन पद्मपत्र मिवाम्भसा॥५- १०॥

यदि मानुष करमन कौ सगरे
प्रभु अर्पित कर आसक्ति तजै ,
जल माहीं जलज के पातन सम
तिन, पाप विनास हो पुण्य सजे

जो पुरुष सब कर्मों को परमात्मा में अर्पण करके और आशक्ति को त्यागकर कर्म करता है, वह पुरुष जल से कमल के पत्ते की भांति पाप से लिप्त नहीं होता  !! १० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

कायेन मनसा बुद्ध्या केवलै रिन्द्रियै रपि।
योगिनः कर्म कुर्वन्ति सङ्गं त्यक्त्वात्म  शुद्धये॥५- ११॥

मन इन्द्रिन, बुद्धि शरीरन सौं ,
निष्कामी जन आसक्ति तजै .
आतम शुद्धिंन हित कर्म करै ,
नाहीं भाव सकाम तनिक उपजे

कर्म योगी ममत्व बुद्धि रहित केवल इन्द्रिय, मन, बुद्धि और शरीर द्वारा भी आसक्ति को त्यागकर अंतःकरण की शुद्धि के लिए कर्म करते हैं  !! ११ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

युक्तः कर्मफलं त्यक्त्वा शान्ति माप्नोति नैष्ठिकीम्।
अयुक्तः कामकारेण फले सक्तो निबध्यते॥५- १२॥

निष्कामी जन फल करमन कौ,
अर्पित प्रभु कौ, सुख पावै महा,
फल सों आसक्त सकामी जना,
वश काम के तौ सुख पावै कहाँ?


कर्म योगी कर्मों के फल का त्याग करके भगवतप्राप्तिरूप शांति को प्राप्त होता है और सकाम पुरुष कामना की प्रेरणा से फल में आसक्त होकर बंधता है !! १२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सर्व कर्माणि मनसा संन्यस्यास्ते सुखं वशी।
नवद्वारे पुरे देही नैव कुर्वन्न कारयन्॥५- १३॥

नव द्वारन देह के रूप, कौ गेह,
में त्याग सबहिं, प्रभु शरणम् हैं.
करवावहिं ना ही कर्म करै,
जेहि जन के वश अंतर्मन है


अंतःकरण जिसके वश में है ऐसा सांख्ययोग का आचरण करनेवाला पुरुष न करता हुआ और न करवाता  हुआ ही नवद्वारों वाले शरीररूप घर में सब कर्मों को मन से त्याग कर आनंदपूर्वक सच्चिदानंदघन परमात्मा के स्वरुप में स्थित रहता है !! १३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

न कर्तृत्वं न कर्माणि लोकस्य सृजति प्रभुः।
न कर्मफल संयोगं स्वभा वस्तु प्रवर्तते॥५- १४॥

प्रभु प्रानिन के कर्तापन कौ,
और ना ही रचे फल करमन कौ.
गुण माहीं तौ गुण बरतत है.,
प्रकृति प्रभु के संयोगन सों


परमेश्वर मनुष्यों के न तो कर्तापन की, न कर्मों की और न कर्मफल के संयोग की ही रचना करते हैं; किन्तु स्वभाव ही बरत रहा है  !! १४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

नादत्ते कस्य चित्पापं न चैव सुकृतं विभुः।
अज्ञाने नावृतं ज्ञानं तेन मुह्यन्ति जन्तवः॥५- १५॥

न काहू के पाप न पुण्य करम,
कौ ब्रह्म कबहूँ अपनावत हैं.
यहि ज्ञान छिपो है माया सों,
सों जीव सकल भरमावत है 

सर्वव्यापी परमेश्वर भी न किसी के पापकर्म को और न किसी के शुभकर्म को ही ग्रहण करता है; किन्तु अज्ञान के द्वारा ज्ञान ढका हुआ है, उसी से सब अज्ञानी मनुष्य मोहित हो रहे हैं  !! १५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ज्ञानेन तु तदज्ञानं येषां नाशितमात्मनः।
तेषा मादित्य वज्ज्ञानं प्रकाशयति तत्परम्॥५- १६॥

हिय मांही जिनके ज्ञान घनो,
अंतर्मन को अज्ञान मिट्यो .
ज्ञान सों चमकत सूरज सों,
सत, चित आनंद को भान भयो

परन्तु जिनका वह अज्ञान परमात्मा के तत्वज्ञान द्वारा नष्ट कर दिया गया है, उनका वह ज्ञान सूर्य के सद्रश  उस सच्चिदानंदघन परमात्मा को प्रकाशित कर देता है !! १६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तद्बुद्धयस्त दात्मा नस्तन्निष्ठास्त त्परायणाः।
गच्छन्त्य पुनरावृत्तिं ज्ञाननिर्धूत कल्मषाः॥५- १७॥

तद्रूप भये मन बुद्धि हिया.
परब्रह्म सों भाव मिले जिनके,
तिन ज्ञान सों पाप विहीन भये,
पुनि आवागमन भी मिटे तिनके




जिनका मन तद्रूप हो रहा है, जिनकी बुद्धि तद्रूप हो रही है और सच्चिदानंद घन परमात्मा में ही जिनकी निरंतर एकीभाव से स्थिति है, ऐसे तत्परायण पुरुष ज्ञान के द्वारा पापरहित होकर अपुनरावृत्ति  को अर्थात परम गति को प्राप्त होते हैं !! १७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

विद्या विनय संपन्ने ब्राह्मणे गवि हस्तिनि।
शुनि चैव श्वपाके च पण्डिताः समदर्शिनः॥५- १८॥

ज्ञानी जन तौ नर कुंजर में ,
सम भाव धरत सब प्रानिन में.
सम दृष्टि सों देखत सबहिं ,
गौ, श्वानन में चंडालन में


वे ज्ञानीजन विद्या और विनययुक्त ब्राम्हण में तथा गौ, हाथी, कुत्ते और चांडाल में भी समदर्शी ही होते हैं !! १८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

इहैव तैर्जितः सर्गो येषां साम्ये स्थितं मनः।
निर्दोषं हि समं ब्रह्म तस्मा द्ब्रह्मणि ते स्थिताः॥५- १९॥

जिन भाव समत्व विशेष हिये,
जग जीत लियौ, जग माहीं जिए.
सम भाव प्रधान है, ब्रह्म मही,
रहे ब्रह्म में भाव समत्व किये

जिनका मन संभव में स्थित है, उनके द्वारा इस जीवित अवस्था में ही संपूर्ण संसार जीत लिया गया है, kyonki सच्चिदानंदघन परमात्मा में ही स्थित हैं !! १९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

न प्रहृष्ये त्प्रियं प्राप्य नोद्वि जेत्प्राप्य चाप्रियम्।
स्थिर बुद्धिर संमूढो ब्रह्म विद्ब्रह्मणि स्थितः॥५- २०॥

जिन हर्ष न शोक न संशय है,
उद्वेग विहीन भये जन जो.
तिन ब्रह्म में एकीभाव बसे,
अस अस्थिर बुद्धि भये जन जो


जो पुरुष प्रिय को प्राप्त  होकर हर्षित नहीं हो और अप्रिय को प्राप्त होकर उद्द्विग्न   न हो, वह स्थिरबुद्धि, संशय रहित, ब्रम्हवेत्ता पुरुष सच्चिदानंद घन परब्रम्ह परमात्मा में एकीभाव से नित्य स्थित है !! 20 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

बाह्य स्पर्शेष्व सक्तात्मा विन्दत्या त्मनि यत् सुखम्।
स ब्रह्मयोग युक्तात्मा सुखम क्षय मश्नुते॥५- २१॥

नाहीं नैकु मोह भोगन माहीं,
तिन धन्य, दयालु मिले ताही.
पुनि धन्य परम अविनाशी सुख,
अनवरत समावै हिय माहीं

बाहर के विषयों में आसक्ति रहित अंतःकरण वाला साधक आत्मा में स्थित जो ध्यान जनित सात्विक आनंद है, उसको प्राप्त होता है; तदनंतर वह सच्चिदानंदघन  परब्रम्ह परमात्मा के ध्यानरूप योग में अभिन्न भाव से स्थित पुरुष अक्षय आनंद का अनुभव करता है  !! २१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ये हि संस्पर्शजा भोगा दुःख योनय एव ते।
आद्यन्त वन्तः कौन्तेय न तेषु रमते बुधः॥५- २२॥

जग माहीं सकल सुख भासति जो,
सोऊ अंत में दुखन मूल बने,
अनित्य विकारन मूल महा,
सों कोऊ विवेकी नाहीं रमे

जो ये इन्द्रिय तथा विषयों के संयोग से उत्पन्न होनेवाले सब भोग हैं, यद्यपि विषयी पुरुषों को सुखरूप भासते हैं तो भी दुःख के ही हेतु हैं और आदि-अंत वाले अर्थात अनित्य हैं ! इसलिए हे अर्जुन ! बुद्धिमान विवेकी पुरुष उनमें नहीं रमता  !! २२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

शक्नोती हैव यः सोढुं प्राक्शरीर विमोक्षणात्।
काम क्रोधोद्भवं वेगं स युक्तः स सुखी नरः॥५- २३॥

जिन देह विनाशन सों पहिले,
सब काम व् क्रोधन जीत लियो .
एही लोक तेहि जन योगी सों,
सुख पाय के जन्म पुनीत कियो

जो साधक इस मनुष्य शरीर में, शरीर का नाश होने से पहले पहले ही काम- क्रोध से उत्पन्न होनेवाले वेग को सहन करने में समर्थ हो जाता है, वही पुरुष योगी है और वही सुखी है  !! २३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

योऽन्तः सुखोऽन्तरा रामस्त थान्त र्ज्योतिरेव यः।
स योगी ब्रह्म  निर्वाणं ब्रह्म भूतोऽधि गच्छति॥५- २४॥

जिन अंतर्सुख अंतर्ज्योति,
और आत्मा में विश्राम करै.
तिन ब्रह्म सों एकीभाव हिया
और ब्रह्महिं पूर्ण विराम करै

जो पुरुष अंतरात्मा में ही सुख वाला है, आत्मा में ही रमण करनेवाला है तथा जो आत्मा में ही ज्ञानवाला है, वह सच्चिदानंदघन परब्रम्ह परमात्मा के साथ एकीभाव को प्राप्त सांख्ययोगी शांत ब्रम्ह को प्राप्त होता है  !! २४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

लभन्ते ब्रह्म निर्वाण मृषयः क्षीण कल्मषाः।
छिन्न द्वैधा यतात्मानः सर्वभूत हिते रताः॥५- २५॥

जिन संशय पाप भी शेष भयौ,
सब प्रानिन के हित प्रीति घनी,
तिन ब्रह्म मिले, निर्वाण मिले,
जिन ब्रह्म सों साँची प्रीति बनी

जिनके सब पाप नष्ट हो गए हैं, जिनके सब संशय ज्ञान के द्वारा निवृत हो गए हैं, जो समपूर्ण प्राणियों के हित में रत हैं और जिनका जीता हुआ मन निश्छल भाव से परमात्मा में स्थित है, वे ब्रम्हवेत्ता पुरुष शांत ब्रम्ह को प्राप्त होते हैं !! २५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

कामक्रोध वियुक्तानां यतीनां यत चेतसाम्।
अभितो ब्रह्म निर्वाणं वर्तते विदि तात्मनाम्॥५- २६॥

जिन काम व् क्रोधन जीत लियो
जेहि ब्रह्म अनंत को मीत कियौ.
तिन ज्ञानी कौ परब्रह्म प्रभो,
चहुँ ओर मिले , ये प्रतीति कियौ

काम क्रोध से रहित, जीते हुए चित्त वाले, परब्रम्ह परमात्मा का साक्षात्कार किये हुए ज्ञानी पुरुषों के लिए सब ओर से शांत परब्रम्ह परमात्मा ही परिपूर्ण हैं  !! २६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

स्पर्शा न्कृत्वा बहिर्बाह्यां श्चक्षु श्चैवान्तरे भ्रुवोः।
प्राणापानौ समौ कृत्वा नासा भ्यन्तर चारिणौ॥५- २७॥

भृकुटी के मध्य नयन दृष्टि,
कर स्थित, नाक सों वायु कौ,
प्राण और अपान कौ सम करिकै,
रोके विषयन सों स्नायु कौ

बाहर के विषय भोगों को न चिंतन करता हुआ बाहर ही निकालकर और नेत्रों की द्रष्टि को भ्रकुटी के बीच में स्थित करके तथा नासिका में विचरनेवाले प्राण और अपानवायु को सम करके, जिसकी इन्द्रियां, मन और बुद्धि जीती हुई हैं, ऐसा जो मोक्ष परायण मुनि* इच्छा, भय और क्रोध से रहित हो गया है, वह सदा ही मुक्त है  !! २७ - २८ !! 
*. परमेश्वर के रूप का निरंतर मनन करने वाला !

----------


## SUNIL1107

यतेन्द्रिय मनोबुद्धि र्मुनिर्मोक्ष परायणः।
विगतेच्छा भयक्रोधो यः सदा मुक्त एव सः॥५- २८॥

भय इच्छा क्रोध विहीन रहे,
जिनके वश में मन बुद्धि अहे,
वे मोक्ष परायण मुक्त मुनि,
जिन इन्द्रिन जीत के सिद्ध महे

उपरोक्त प्रविष्टी क्रमांक २४८ में पढ़ें  !

----------


## SUNIL1107

भोक्तारं यज्ञ तपसां सर्वलोक महेश्वरम्।
सुहृदं सर्वभूतानां ज्ञात्वा मां शान्ति मृच्छति॥५- २९॥

हे अर्जुन! मेरौ भक्त मोहे,
लोकन कौ महेश्वर जानत है,
बिनु स्वारथ नेह करत सबको,
अस अंतर्सुख को पावत है

मेरा भक्त मुझको सब यज्ञ और तपों को भोगनेवाला, संपूर्ण लोकों के ईश्वरों का भी इश्वर तथा संपूर्ण भुत प्राणियों का सुह्रद अर्थात स्वार्थ रहित दयालु और प्रेमी, ऐसा तत्व से जानकर शांति को प्राप्त होता है  !! २९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद भगवत गीता सूपनिशत्सू ब्रम्हविद्यायां योगशास्त्रे 
श्री कृष्णार्जुन संवादे कर्म सन्यास योगो नाम पञ्चमो अध्यायः  !! ५ !!
**************************************************  **********
यहाँ पर कर्म सन्यास योग नामक पञ्चम अध्याय समाप्त होता है !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब शुरू होता है *आत्मसंयम योग* नामक छटवां अध्याय

----------


## SUNIL1107

अथ षष्ठो अध्याय

अनाश्रितः कर्मफलं कार्यं कर्म करोति यः।
स संन्यासी च योगी च न निरग्निर्न चाक्रियः॥६- १॥

फल करमन कौ तजि कर्म करै,
सत योगी वही, सन्यासी वही.
बस कर्म तजै, तिन योगी नहीं,
अग्नि तजि के, संन्यासी नहीं 

श्री भगवान बोले -- जो पुरुष कर्मफल का आश्रय न लेकर करनेयोग्य कर्म करता है, वह सन्यासी तथा योगी है और केवल अग्नि का त्याग करनेवाला सन्यासी नहीं है तथा केवल क्रियाओं का त्याग करनेवाला योगी नहीं है  !! १ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यं संन्यास मिति प्राहुर्योगं तं विद्धि पाण्डव।
न ह्य संन्यस्त संकल्पो योगी भवति कश्चन॥६- २॥

जिन नाहीं तजै संकल्पन कौ,
तिन योगी वे होत कदापि नहीं,
अथ लोंग कहत संन्यास जिसे
अर्जन! तेहि योग ही जानि सही

हे अर्जुन  ! जिसको सन्यास* ऐसा कहते हैं, उसी को तू योग** जान; क्योंकि संकल्पों का त्याग न करनेवाला कोई भी पुरुष योगी नहीं होता  !! २ !!

*. एवं **. गीता अध्याय ३ श्लोक ३ की टिपण्णी में इसका खुलासा अर्थ लिखा है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

आरुरुक्षो र्मुनेर्योगं कर्म कारण मुच्यते।
योगा रूढस्य तस्यैव शमः कारण मुच्यते॥६- ३॥

जिन योग में चाह घनी तिनकौ,
निष्काम करम ही हेतु कह्यो,
यहि चाह विहीन को मारग ही,
कल्यान कौ एकही हेतु रह्यो

योग में आरुढ़ होने की इच्छावाले मननशील पुरुष के लिए योग की प्राप्ति में निष्काम भाव से कर्म करना ही हेतु कहा जाता है और योगारूढ़ हो जाने पर उस योगारूढ़ पुरुष का जो सर्वसंकल्पों का अभाव है, वही कल्याण में हेतु कहा जाता है  !! ३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यदा हि नेन्द्रि यार्थेषु न कर्मस्वनु षज्जते।
सर्व संकल्प संन्यासी योगा रूढस्त दोच्यते॥६- ४ ॥

जेहि काल न तो विषयन मांहीं,
न ही करमन में आसक्त रहें ,
तेहि कालहिं ज्ञानी पुरुषंन कौ
ज्ञानी जन योगारूढ़ कहैं

जिस  काल में न तो इन्द्रियों के भोगों में और न कर्मों में ही आसक्त होता है, उस काल में सर्वसंकल्पों का त्यागी पुरुष योगारूढ़ कहा जाता है  !! ४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

उद्धरे दात्म नात्मानं नात्मानम वसादयेत्।
आत्मैव ह्यात्मनो बन्धु रात्मैव रिपु रात्मनः॥६- ५॥

जीवात्मा आपु ही आपुनि कौ,
उद्धार करै, संहार करै.
यहि आपुनि बन्धु, रिपु अपनों ,
जो कर्म करौ सों विचार करै


अपने द्वारा अपना संसार-समुद्र से उद्धार करे और अपने को अधोगति   में न डाले; क्योंकि यह मनुष्य आप ही तो अपना मित्र है और आप ही अपना शत्रु है  !! ५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

बन्धु रात्मात्म नस्तस्य येनात्मै वात्मना जितः।
अनात्म नस्तु शत्रुत्वे वर्ते तात्मैव शत्रुवत्॥६- ६॥

मन इन्द्रिन कौ जिन जीत लीऔ,
तिन आपुनि आप कौ मित्र भयो .
यदि हारि गयौ मन इन्द्रिन सों,
तिन आपुहि आपु को शत्रु भयो

जिस जीवात्मा द्वारा मन और इन्द्रियों सहित शरीर जीता हुआ है, उस जीवात्मा का तो वह आप ही मित्र है और जिसके द्वारा मन तथा इन्द्रियों सहित शरीर नहीं जीता गया है, उसके लिए वह अप ही शत्रु के सद्रश शत्रुता में बरतता है  !! ६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

जितात्मनः प्रशान्तस्य परमात्मा समाहितः।
शीतोष्ण  सुखदुःखेषु तथा माना पमानयोः॥६- ७॥

जिन शीत ताप सुख दुखन में
अपमान व् मान समान लगे.
तिन जीत लियो परमेश प्रभो,
तिनकौ ही ब्रह्म में ध्यान लगे


सर्दी गर्मी और सुख दुखादी में तथा मान और अपमान में जिसके अंतःकरण की वृत्तियाँ भलीभांति शांत हैं, ऐसे स्वाधीन आत्मा वाले पुरुष के ज्ञान में सच्चिदानंदघन परमात्मा सम्यक प्रकार से स्थित है अर्थात उसके ज्ञान में परमात्मा के सिवा अन्य कुछ है ही नहीं  !! ७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ज्ञानविज्ञान तृप्तात्मा कूटस्थो विजि तेन्द्रियः।
युक्त इत्युच्यते योगी समलोष्टाश्म काञ्चनः॥६- ८॥

जिन ज्ञान सों तृप्त हैं अंतर्मन
लियौ जीत विकारन इन्द्रिन कौ.
जिन पाथर सुवरन भेद नाहीं,
अस योगी वही सांचे मन कौ

जिसका अंतःकरण ज्ञान-विज्ञानं से तृप्त है, जिसकी स्थिति विकार रहित है, जिसकी इन्द्रियां भलीभांति जीती हुई हैं और जिसके लिए मिटटी, पत्थर और सुवर्ण समान हैं, वह योगी युक्त अर्थात भगवत्प्राप्त है, ऐसे कहा जाता है  !! ८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सुहृन्मित्रा र्युदासीन मध्यस्थ द्वेष्य बन्धुषु।
साधुष्वपि च पापेषु समबुद्धि र्विशिष्यते॥६- ९॥

जिन मित्र सुह्रद बैरी बांधव,
साधुन पापिन में भेद नाहीं,
तिन सम्यक बुद्ध प्रबुद्धन कौ ,
प्रभु होत सुलभ संदेह नाहीं

सुहृद*, मित्र, वैरी, उदासीन**, मध्यस्थ***,द्वेष्य और बंधूगणों  में, धर्मात्माओं 
 में और पापियों में भी समान भाव रखनेवाला अत्यंत श्रेष्ठ है  !! ९ !! 

*. स्वार्थ रहित सबका हित करनेवाला ! 
**. पक्षपात रहित !
***. दोनों ओर की भलाई चाहनेवाला !

----------


## SUNIL1107

योगी युञ्जीत सतत मात्मानं रहसि स्थितः।
एकाकी यत चित्तात्मा निराशीर परिग्रहः॥६- १०॥

जिन तन-मन इन्द्रिन जीत लियौ
जिन कामना संग्रह रीत लियौ ,
तिन योगी निरंतर ध्यान कियौ
एकाकी निवास प्रधान कियौ

मन और इन्द्रियों सहित शरीर को वश में रखनेवाला, आशारहित और संग्रहरहित योगी अकेला ही एकांत स्थान में स्थित होकर आत्मा को निरंतर परमात्मा में लगावे !! १० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

शुचौ देशे प्रतिष्ठाप्य स्थिर मासन मात्मनः।
नात्युच्छ्रितं नाति नीचं चैला जिन कुशोत्तरम्॥६- ११॥

अति पावन भूमि कुशा आसन
मृग छाला बिछी तेहि ऊपर हो.
अति ऊँचो ना ही अति नीचो हो.
अस आसन योगी स्थिर हो

शुद्ध भूमि में, जिसके ऊपर क्रमशः कुषा, मृगछाला और वस्त्र बिछे हैं, जो न बहुत उंचा है और न बहुत नीचा, ऐसे अपने आसन को स्थिर स्थापन करके -- !! ११ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तत्रैकाग्रं मनः कृत्वा यत चित्तेन्द्रिय क्रियः।
उप विश्यासने युञ्ज्या द्योगमात्म विशुद्धये॥६- १२॥

तस आसन बैठ के साधे मना.
अस चिंतन, इन्द्रिन कौ साधे,
अथ अंतस मन पावन करिकै
मन यौगिक अभ्यासन साधे

उस आसन पर बैठकर चित्त और इन्द्रियों की क्रियाओं को वश में रखते हुए मन को एकाग्र करके अंतःकरण की शुद्धि के लिए योग का अभ्यास करे  !! १२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

समं कायशिरोग्रीवं धारयन्न चलं स्थिरः।
सम्प्रेक्ष्य नासिकाग्रं स्वं दिशश्चान वलोकयन्॥६- १३॥

फिर देह शीश और ग्रीवा कौ,
दृढ़ स्थिर अचल समान करै,
न अन्य दिशा को नैकु लखे,
स्व नाक के अग्र कौ ध्यान करै

काया, सिर और गले को समान एवं अचल धारण करके और स्थिर होकर, अपनी नासिका के अग्रभाग पर दृष्टि जमाकर, अन्य दिशाओं को न देखता हुआ -- !! १३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

प्रशान्तात्मा विगतभी र्ब्रह्म चारिव्रते स्थितः।
मनः संयम्य मच्चित्तो युक्त आसीत मत्परः॥६- १४॥

अंतर्मन शांत भयौ जिनकौ,
ब्रह्मचर्य व्रती, भयहीन मना.
मन चित्त मोहे अर्पित करिकै
अथ मोरे परायण होत जना

ब्रम्हचारी के व्रत में स्थित, भयरहित तथा भलीभांति शांत अंतःकरणवाला सावधान योगी मन को रोककर मुझमें चित्तवाला और मेरे परायण होकर स्थित होवे !! १४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

युञ्जन्नेवं सदात्मानं योगी नियत मानसः।
शान्तिं निर्वाण परमां मत्संस्था मधि गच्छति॥६- १५॥

नित ब्रह्म सरूपहीं आत्मा कौ, 
नित नित्य जो योगी लगाय रहै .
मुझ माहीं बसत है अस योगी,
निर्वाण परम पद पाय रहै

वश में किये हुए मन वाला योगी इस प्रकार आत्मा को निरंतर मुझ परमेश्वर के स्वरूप में लगता हुआ मुझमें रहनेवाली परमानन्द की पराकाष्ठारूप शांति को प्राप्त होता है !! १५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

नात्यश्न तस्तु योगोऽस्ति न चैकान्त मनश्नतः।
न चाति स्वप्न शीलस्य जाग्रतो नैव चार्जुन॥६- १६॥

यहि योग तो ना अति खाबन सों,
अति सोबन सों, अति जागन सों.
ना होत सिद्ध कबहूँ अर्जुन!
अति होत है जिनमें उन जन सों

हे अर्जुन ! यह योग न तो बहुत खानेवाले का, न बिलकुल न खानेवाले का, न बहुत शयन करनेके स्वभाव वाले का और न सदा जागने वाले का ही सिद्ध होता है !! १६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

युक्ताहार विहारस्य युक्त चेष्टस्य कर्मसु।
युक्त स्वप्नाव बोधस्य योगो भवति दुःखहा॥६- १७॥

सम्यक आहार विहार शयन,
सम्यक जागृति शुभ करमन सों.
दुःख नाशक योग की सिद्धि ताहि
हुई जात है सम्यक भावन सों

दु:खों का नाश करनेवाला योग तो यथायोग्य आहार-विहार करनेवाले का, कर्मों में यथायोग्य चेष्टा करनेवाले का और यथायोग्य सोने तथा जग्नेवाले का ही सिद्ध होता है !! १७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यदा विनियतं चित्त मात्मन्येवा वतिष्ठते।
निःस्पृहः सर्व कामेभ्यो युक्त इत्युच्यते तदा॥६- १८॥

जेहि काल सधे भये चिंतन सों.
परमेश्वर लीन भयो योगी
तेहि काल मिटें सब स्पर्हा
अस योग सों युक्त भयो योगी

अत्यंत वश में किया हुआ चित्त जिस कल में परमात्मा में ही भलीभांति स्थित हो जाता है, उस काल में संपूर्ण भोगों से स्पृहारहित पुरुष योगयुक्त है, ऐसा कहा जाता है !! १८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यथा दीपो निवातस्थो नेङ्गते सोपमा स्मृता।
योगिनो यत चित्तस्य युञ्जतो योग मात्मनः॥६- १९॥

जस वायु विहीन जगह मांहीं,
ना कोऊ दीप जलाय सके,
तस ब्रह्म विलीन जो योगी भये,
तिन चित्त ना कोऊ डिगाय सके

जिस प्रकार वायु रहित स्थान में स्थित दीपक चलायमान नहीं होता, वैसी ही उपमा परमात्मा के ध्यान में लगे हुए योगी के जीते हुए चित्त की कही गई है !! १९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यत्रो परमते चित्तं निरुद्धं योग सेवया।
यत्र चैवात्म नात्मानं पश्यन्ना त्मनि तुष्यति॥६- २०॥

अभ्यसन योग सों जेहि काले,
मन चित्त सधै, उपराम भयौ ,
उर ब्रह्म बसौ , जिन ब्रह्म लख्यो ,
तस योगी ही पूरण काम भयौ

योग के अभ्यास से निरुद्ध चित्त जिस अवस्था में उपराम हो जाता है और जिस अवस्था में परमात्मा के ध्यान से शुद्ध हुई सूक्ष्म बुद्धि द्वारा परमात्मा को साक्षात् करता हुआ सच्चिदानंदघन परमात्मा में ही संतुष्ट रहता है !! २० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सुख मात्यन्तिकं यत्तद् बुद्धि ग्राह्य मतीन्द्रियम्।
वेत्ति यत्र न चैवायं स्थित श्चलति तत्त्वतः॥६- २१॥

जिन पावन सूक्षम बुद्धिं सों,
इन्द्रिन सों परे आनंदन कौ,
उर मांहीं बसाय के ब्रह्म लख्यो,
फिर नांहीं तजै ब्रजनंदन कौ

इन्द्रियों से अतीत, केवल शुद्ध हुई सूक्ष्म बुद्धिद्वारा ग्रहण करने योग्य जो अनंत आनंद है; उसको जिस अवस्था में अनुभव करता है और जिस अवस्था में स्थित यह योगी परमात्मा के स्वरूप से विचलित होता ही नहीं !! २१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यं लब्ध्वा चापरं लाभं मन्यते नाधिकं ततः।
यस्मिन्स्थितो न दुःखेन गुरुणापि विचाल्यते॥६- २२॥

परब्रह्म को पाय जो लाभ मिलै,
तस लाभ लगे नाहीं कोऊ .
अस योगी डिगत नाहीं दुखन सों,
बिनु संशय ब्रह्म मिळत सोऊ

परमात्मा की प्राप्ति रूप जिस लाभ को प्राप्त होकर उससे अधिक दूसरा कुछ भी लाभ नहीं मानता और परमात्म प्राप्ति रूप जिस अवस्था मे स्थित  योगी बड़े दुःख से भी चलायमान नहीं होता  !! २२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तं विद्या द्दुःखसंयोग वियोगं योग संज्ञितम्।
स निश्चयेन योक्तव्यो योगोऽनि र्विण्ण चेतसा॥६- २३॥

दुःख मय जग सों यहि योग भाग,
अति परे घनौ लइ जावत है.
उकताए भये चित्तन सों परन्तप !
नैकु समझ नाहीं आवत है

जो दुःख रूप संसार के संयोग से रहित है तथा जिसका नाम योग है; उसको जानना चाहिए ! वह योग न उकताए हुए अर्थात धैर्य और उत्साह युक्त चित्त से निश्चय पूर्वक करना कर्त्तव्य है  !! २३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

संकल्प प्रभवान्का मांस्त्यक्त्वा सर्वान शेषतः।
मनसै वेन्द्रिय ग्रामं विनियम्य समन्ततः॥६- २४॥

सब चाह कामना तजि ईहा,
जो उपजत है संकल्पन सों,
मन सों इन्द्रिन कौ साधि सके,
तौ होत विमुक्त विकल्पन सों

संकल्प से उत्पन्न होनेवाली संपूर्ण कामनाओं को निःशेष रूप से त्यागकर और मन के द्वारा इन्द्रियों के समुदाय को सभी ओर से भलीभांति रोक कर -- !! २४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

शनैः शनै रुपर मेद्बुद्ध्या धृति गृहीतया।
आत्मसंस्थं मनः कृत्वा न किंचिदपि चिन्तयेत्॥६- २५॥

नित नैकु निरंतर नियमन सों,
नित नाम नियंता कौ ध्यावे.
मन-बुद्धि की थाम चपलता कौ,
परब्रह्म ना और कछु भावे

क्रम क्रम से अभ्यास करता हुआ उपरति को प्राप्त हो तथा धैर्य युक्त बुद्धि के द्वारा मन को परमात्मा में  स्थित करके परमात्मा के सिवा और कुछ भी चिंतन न करे  !! २५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यतो यतो निश्चरति मनश्चञ्चल मस्थिरम्।
ततस्ततो नियम्यै तदात्मन्येव वशं नयेत्॥६- २६॥

चपला मन जग मांहीं विचरे,
जेहि कारण सों तनि सोच जना ,
वश मांहीं करौ तेहि कारण कौ,
संयत मन ब्रह्म कौ ध्यावौ मना

यह स्थिर न रहनेवाला और चंचल मन जिस-जिस शब्दादि विषय के निमित्त से संसार में विचरता है, उस-उस विषय से रोक कर यानी हटाकर इसे बार-बार परमात्मा में ही निरुद्ध करे !! २६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

प्रशान्त मनसं ह्येनं योगिनं सुख मुत्तमम्।
उपैति शान्त रजसं ब्रह्म भूतम कल्मषम्॥६- २७॥

भये शांत रजोगुण जिन-जिन के ,
मन पाप विहीन भये सों भये.
तिन ही आनंद कौ पाय सके,
परमानंद लीन भये सों भये

क्योंकि जिसका मन भली प्रकार शांत है, जो पाप से रहित है और जिसका रजोगुण शांत हो गया है, ऐसे इस सच्चिदानंदघन ब्रम्ह के साथ एकीभाव हुए योगी को उत्तम आनंद प्राप्त होता है !! २७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

युञ्जन्नेवं सदात्मानं योगी विगत कल्मषः।
सुखेन ब्रह्म संस्पर्श मत्यन्तं सुख मश्नुते॥६- २८॥

योगी जो पाप विहीन भये ,
तिन आत्मा कौ परमात्मा में,
वे नित्य अनंत अनंता कौ
आभास करत हैं आत्मा में

वह पाप रहित योगी इस प्रकार निरंतर आत्मा को परमात्मा में लगाता हुआ सुख पूर्वक परब्रम्ह परमात्मा की प्राप्ति रूप अनंत आनंद का अनुभव करता है !! २८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सर्वभूत स्थमात्मानं सर्व भूतानि चात्मनि।
ईक्षते योग युक्तात्मा सर्वत्र समदर्शनः॥६- २९॥

अस योगी भाव समत्व हिये
आपुनि जस देखि रह्यो जग कौ,
सम दृष्टि भाव धरि वीतराग ,
जन सिद्ध दिव्य, सत मारग कौ

सर्वव्यापी अनंत चेतन में भी एकीभाव से स्थितिरूप योग से युक्त आत्मावाला तथा सबमें समभाव से देखने वाला योगी आत्मा को संपूर्ण भूतों में स्थित और संपूर्ण भूतों को आत्मा में कल्पित  देखता है !! २९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यो मां पश्यति सर्वत्र सर्वं च मयि पश्यति।
तस्याहं न प्रणश्यामि स च मे न प्रणश्यति॥६- ३०॥

जिन देखि सके जग श्याम मयी,
तिन सों मैं होत अदृश्य कहाँ ?
न वे अदृश्य होवत मोसों
मोकों भी अन्य, सदृश्य कहाँ?

जो  पुरुष संपूर्ण भूतों में सबके आत्मरूप मुझ वासुदेव को ही व्यापक देखता है और संपूर्ण भूतों को मुझ वासुदेव के अंतर्गत देखता है, उसके लिए मैं अदृश्य नहीं होता और वह मेरे लिए अदृश्य नहीं होता !! ३० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सर्वभूत स्थितं यो मां भजत्ये कत्व मास्थितः।
सर्वथा वर्तमानोऽपि स योगी मयि वर्तते॥६- ३१॥

जिन एकहिं भाव सों वास करै,
सगरौ जग देखत ईश्वर में
व्यवहार तथापि करै जग कौ,
मन माहीं बसत जगदीश्वर में

जो पुरुष एकीभाव में स्थित होकर संपूर्ण भूतों में आत्मरूप से स्थित मुझ सच्चिदानंदघन वासुदेव को भजता है, वह योगी सब प्रकार से बरतता हुआ भी मुझमें ही बरतता है !! ३१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

आत्मौ पम्येन सर्वत्र समं पश्यति योऽर्जुन।
सुखं वा यदि वा दुःखं स योगी परमो मतः॥६- ३२॥

यहि भांति जो प्रानिन के सुख दुःख,
कौ आपुनि सुख दुःख मान सके,
आपुनि सों देखत जग सगरौ,
वही मधु सूदन पहचान सके

हे अर्जुन ! जो योगी अपनी भांति संपूर्ण भूतों में सम देखता है और सुख अथवा दुःख को भी सबमें सम देखता है, वह योगी परम श्रेष्ठ माना गया है !! ३२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

योऽयं योग स्त्वया प्रोक्तः साम्येन मधुसूदन।
एत स्याहं न पश्यामि चञ्चल त्वात्स्थितिं स्थिराम्॥६- ३३॥

समभाव सों आपने मधु सूदन !
जो ध्यान कौ योग बतायो तथा,
मन होत घनयो चंचल चपला ,
सों मन मेरौ भरमायो यथा

अर्जुन बोले -- हे मधुसुदन ! जो यह योग अपने समभाव
  से  कहा हैं, मन के चंचल  होने  से  मै  इसकी  नित्य  स्थिति  को  नहीं  देखता  हूँ !! ३३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

चञ्चलं हि मनः कृष्ण प्रमाथि बल वद्दृढम्।
तस्याहं निग्रहं मन्ये वायोरिव सुदुष्करम्॥६- ३४॥

मन कृष्ण ! घनयो दृढ़ चंचल अति,
बल प्रमथन युक्त महीधर है,
वश माहीं कोऊ मन कैसे करै ,
यहि वायु समान ही दुष्कर है

क्योंकि हे श्री कृष्ण ! यह मन बड़ा चंचंल, प्रमथन स्वभाव वाला, बड़ा दृढ और बलवान है ! इसलिए उसका वश में करना मै वायु को रोकने की भांति अत्यंत दुष्कर मानता हूँ !! ३४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

असंशयं महाबाहो मनो दुर्निग्रहं चलम्।
अभ्यासेन तु कौन्तेय वैराग्येण च गृह्यते॥६- ३५॥

मन चंचल ढीट दुराग्राही ,
बिनु संशय होत महाबाहो!
कौन्तेय ! निरंतन चिंतन सों,
वैराग सों वश मांहीं, चाहो

श्री भगवान बोले -- हे महाबाहो ! निःसंदेह मन चंचल और कठिनाई से वश में होनेवाला  है; परन्तु हे कुन्तीपुत्र अर्जुन ! यह अभ्यास से और वैराग्य से वश में होता है  !! ३५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

असंय तात्मना योगो दुष्प्राप इति मे मतिः।
वश्यात्मना तु यतता शक्योऽवाप्तु मुपायतः॥६- ३६॥

उनको दुर्लभ है योग महा,
जिनके के वश में मन होत नहीं,
जेहि के मन वश , तेहि योग सहज ,
है मेरो मत मंतव्य यही

जिसका मन वश में किया हुआ नहीं  है, ऐसे पुरुष द्वारा योग दुष्प्राप्य है, और वश में किये हुए मनवाले प्रयत्नशील पुरुष द्वारा साधन से उसका प्राप्त होना सहज  है -- यह मेरा मत है  !! ३६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अयतिः श्रद्धयो पेतो योगाच्चलित मानसः।
अप्राप्य योग संसिद्धिं कां गतिं कृष्ण गच्छति॥६- ३७॥

अर्जुन उवाच
मन विचलित जिनकौ कृष्ण भयो ,
तिनकी गति कब क्या होवत है,?
तिन ब्रह्म मिलें या नाहीं मिलें ,
या व्यर्थ ही जीवन खोवत है

अर्जुन बोले -- हे श्री कृष्ण ! जो योग में श्रद्धा रखनेवाला है; किन्तु संयमी नहीं है, इस कारण जिसका मन अन्तकाल में योग से विचलित हो गया है, ऐसा साधक योग की सिद्धि को अर्थात भगवत साक्षात्कार को न प्राप्त होकर किस गति को प्राप्त होता है  !! ३७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

कच्चिन्नो भय विभ्रष्ट श्छिन्ना भ्रमिव नश्यति।
अप्रतिष्ठो महाबाहो विमूढो ब्रह्मणः पथि॥६- ३८॥

अथवा बादल सम बिखर जात,
ना प्रभुवर ना संसार मिलै.
या ब्रह्म योग सों मोहित जन ,
कौ सत्य ही ब्रह्म आधार मिलै

हे महाबाहो ! क्या वह भगवत प्राप्ति के मार्ग में मोहित और आश्रय रहित पुरुष छिन्न-भिन्न  बादल की भांति दोनों ओर से भष्ट होकर नष्ट तो नहीं हो जाता ? !! ३८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

एतन्मे संशयं कृष्ण छेत्तु मर्हस्य शेषतः।
त्वदन्यः संशय स्यास्य छेत्ता न ह्युप पद्यते॥६- ३९॥

हे कृष्ण! मोरे यहि संशय कौ,
निदान कृपालु करौ सगरौ,
तुमसों दूसर कोऊ और कहाँ ?
तुम ही उद्धार करौ हमरौ

हे श्री कृष्ण ! मेरे इस संशय को संपूर्ण रूप से छेदन करने के लिए आप ही योग्य हैं, क्योंकि आपके सिवा दूसरा इस संशय का छेदन करनेवाला मिलना सम्भव नहीं है !! ३९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

पार्थ नैवेह नामुत्र विनाश स्तस्य विद्यते।
न हि कल्याण  कृत्क श्चिद्दुर्गतिं तात गच्छति॥६- ४०॥

श्री भगवानुवाच 
तुम भक्तन कौ , प्रिय पार्थ ! सुनौ,
केहू काल विनाश ना होवत है,
परलोक व् लोक दोऊ संवंरे
नहीं नैकहूँ दुर्गति होवत है 

श्री भगवान बोले -- हे पार्थ ! उस पुरुष का न तो इस लोक में नाश होता है और न परलोक में ही ! क्योंकि हे प्यारे ! आत्मोद्धार के लिए अर्थात भगवत्प्राप्ति के लिए कर्म करनेवाला कोई भी मनुष्य दुर्गति को प्राप्त नहीं होता !! ४० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

प्राप्य पुण्यकृतां लोकानु षित्वा शाश्वतीः समाः।
शुचीनां श्रीमतां गेहे योग भ्रष्टोऽभि जायते॥६- ४१॥

जब पुण्य नसावत योगिन के,
और योग भी भ्रष्ट भयो जिनकौ,
कछु काल रहत वे स्वर्ग माहीं 
कुल श्रेय जनम होवे उनकौ

योगभ्रष्ट पुरुष पुण्यवानों के लोकों को अर्थात स्वर्गादि उत्तम लोकों को प्राप्त होकर, उनमें बहुत वर्षों तक निवास करके फिर शुद्ध आचरण वाले श्रीमान पुरुषों के घर में जन्म लेता है !! ४१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अथवा योगिना मेव कुले भवति धीमताम्।
एतद्धि दुर्लभ तरं लोके जन्म यदीदृशम्॥६- ४२॥

अस ज्ञानिन या योगिन कुल में ,
वे लेत जनम जो दुर्लभ है.
जिन योगिन पुण्य तो क्षीण भये,
कुल उच्च जनम तिन संभव है

अथवा वैराग्यवान पुरुष उन लोकों में न जाकर ज्ञानवान योगियों के ही कुल में जन्म लेता है ! परंतू इस प्रकार का जो यह जन्म है, सो संसार में निःसंदेह अत्यंत दुर्लभ है !! ४२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तत्र तं बुद्धि संयोगं लभते पौर्व देहिकम्।
यतते च ततो भूयः संसिद्धौ कुरुनन्दन॥६- ४३॥

शुभ कर्म जो पाछिले तन-मन के,
समभाव की बुद्धि समन्वय सों.
वे आपुनि आपु हे कुरुनंदन!
नित कर्म सों मिलिहैं चिन्मय सों

वहां उस पहले शरीर में संग्रह किये हुए बुद्धिसंयोग को अर्थात समबुद्धिरूप योग के संस्कारों को अनायास ही प्राप्त हो जाता है और हे कुरुनंदन ! उसके प्रभाव से वह फिर परमात्मा की प्राप्तिरूप सिद्धि के लिए पहले से भी बढ़कर प्रयत्न करता है  !! ४३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

पूर्वाभ्या सेन तेनैव ह्रियते ह्य वशोऽपि सः।
जिज्ञासु रपि योगस्य शब्द ब्रह्माति वर्तते॥६- ४४॥

विषयन वश वे यदि विवश भये,
तौ पाछिले शुभ अभ्यासन सों.
पुनि ब्रह्म की ओर लुभायो मन ,
जिज्ञासु मिलें निश्चय मन सों

वह* श्रीमानों के घर में जन्म लेनेवाला योगभ्रष्ट पराधीन हुआ भी उस पहले के अभ्यास से ही निःसंदेह भगवान की ओर आकर्षित किया जाता है, तथा  समबुद्धिरूप योग का जिज्ञासु भी वेद में कहे हुए सकाम कर्मों के फल को उल्लंघन कर जाता है !! ४४ !!

*. यहाँ "वह" शब्द से श्रीमानों के घर में जन्म लेनेवाला योगभ्रष्ट पुरुष समझना चाहिए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

प्रयत्ना द्यत मानस्तु योगी संशुद्ध किल्बिषः।
अनेक जन्म संसिद्ध स्ततो याति परां गतिम्॥६- ४५॥

बहु जन-मन की शुद्धि-सिद्धि ,
बहु जनम जतन अभ्यासन सों,
प्रभु और परम गति पाय सके,
हों मुक्त अनगिनत पापन सों

परंतू प्रयत्नपूर्वक अभ्यास करनेवाला योगी तो पिछले अनेक जन्मों के संस्कारबल से इसी जन्म में संसिद्ध होकर संपूर्ण पापों से रहित हो फिर तत्काल ही परम गति को प्राप्त हो जाता है !! ४५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तपस्वि भ्योऽधिको योगी ज्ञानि भ्योऽपि मतोऽधिकः।
कर्मिभ्य श्चाधिको योगी तस्मा द्योगी भवार्जुन॥६- ४६॥

ताप कर्म करें और शास्त्र पढें 
और जो कोऊ कर्म सकाम करै,
योगी जन इनसों श्रेय पार्थ!
योगी हुए जा मेरौ ध्यान धरै,

योगी तपस्वियों से श्रेष्ठ है, शास्त्रज्ञानियों से भी श्रेष्ठ माना गया है और सकाम कर्म करनेवालों से भी योगी श्रेष्ठ है ; इससे हे अर्जुन ! तू योगी हो  !! ४६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

योगिना मपि सर्वेषां मद्गते नान्त रात्मना।
श्रद्धावान् भजते यो मां स मे युक्त तमो मतः॥६- ४७॥

सब योगिन माहीं योगी जो,
अंतर्मन सों मोहे ध्यावत हैं,
अस योगी मोहे अतिशय प्रिय ,
वही मोहे मोसों पावत है 

संपूर्ण योगियों में भी जो श्रद्धावान योगी मुझमें लगे हुए अंतरात्मा से मुझको निरंतर भजता है, वह योगी मुझे परम श्रेष्ठ मान्य है  !! ४७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद भागवत गीता सूप निषत्सू ब्रम्ह विद्यायां

योगशास्त्रे श्री कृष्ण-अर्जुन संवादे आत्मसंयम योगो 

नाम षष्ठो अध्यायः !! ६ !!
**************************************************  ************************************************** 

यहाँ पर आत्म-संयम योग नामक षष्ठ अध्याय समाप्त होता है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब शुरू होता है ज्ञान-विज्ञानं योग नामक  सप्तम  अध्याय

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्री भगवानुवाच

मय्या सक्त मनाः पार्थ योगं युञ्जन्म दाश्रयः।
असंशयं समग्रं मां यथा ज्ञास्यसि तच्छृणु॥७- १॥

मम पार्थ! परायण तू मोरे,
आसक्त मना, हुइ जा, हुइ जा.
जेहि जानि सकल संशय निःशेष,
तेहि सार-तत्व अर्जुन! सुनि जा

श्री भगवान बोले -- हे पार्थ ! अनन्यप्रेम से मुझमें आसक्तचित्त  तथा अनन्य भाव  से मेरे परायण  होकर योग में लगा हुआ तू जिस प्रकार से संपूर्ण विभूति, बल, ऐश्वार्यादी गुणों से युक्त, सबके आत्मरूप मुझको संशय रहित जानेगा, उसको सुन  !! १ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ज्ञानं तेऽहं सविज्ञान मिदं वक्ष्याम्य शेषतः।
यज्ज्ञात्वा नेह भूयोऽन्य ज्ज्ञातव्यम वशिष्यते॥७- २॥

सुन पार्थ! मर्म की बात गहन,
और ज्ञान कौ तत्व विशेष महे.
जेहि जानि के जाननि कौ जग में,
कछु जाननि जोग न शेष रहे


मैं तेरे लिए इस विज्ञान सहित तत्वज्ञान को संपूर्णतया कहूँगा, जिसको जानकर संसार में फिर और कुछ भी जानने योग्य शेष नहीं रह जाता !! २ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

मनुष्याणां सहस्रेषु कश्चि द्यतति सिद्धये।
यत तामपि सिद्धानां कश्चिन्मां वेत्ति तत्त्वतः॥७- ३॥

अस सिद्धि की चाह हजारन में,
कोऊ एक मनुज धरि पावत है.
कोऊ एक कदाचित बिरलौ ही,
मोहे तत्व सों जानिबो चाहत है


हजारों मनुष्यों में कोई एक मेरी प्राप्ति के लिए यत्न करता है और उन यत्न करनेवाले योगियों में भी कोई एक मेरे परायण होकर मुझको तत्व से अर्थात यथार्थ रूप से जानता है !! ३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

भूमि रापोऽनलो वायुः खं मनो बुद्धिरेव च।
अहंकार इतीयं मे भिन्ना प्रकृति रष्टधा॥७- ४॥
अपरेय मित स्त्वन्यां प्रकृतिं विद्धि मे पराम्।
जीवभूतां महाबाहो ययेदं धार्यते जगत्॥७- ५॥

जल, पावक, धरनी, वायु, गगन
मन, बुद्धि, अहम् यहि प्रकृति है.
इन आठन माहीं विभाजित जो ,
संसार मोरी अनुपम कृति है !
यहि मोरी जड़ प्रकृति अपरा,
इन आठन मांहीं विभक्त भई ,
और दूजी चेतन जो है परा,
जेहि सों यहि सृष्टि व्यक्त भई,


पृथ्वी, जल, अग्नी, वायु, आकाश, मन, बुद्धि और अहंकार भी-- इस प्रकार यह आठ प्रकार से विभाजित मेरी प्रकृति है ! यह आठ प्रकार के भेदों वाली तो अपरा अर्थात मेरी जड़ प्रकृति है और हे महाबाहो ! इससे दूसरी को, जिससे यह संपूर्ण जगत धारण किया जाता है, मेरी जीवरुपा परा अर्थात चेतन प्रकृति जन !! ४-५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

एतद्यो नीनि भूतानि सर्वाणीत्युप धारय।
अहं कृत्स्नस्य जगतः प्रभवः प्रलय स्तथा॥७- ६॥

सगरौ जग ही तो परा-अपरा,
इन दोउन प्रकृतिंन सों उपजे,
में मूलहिं कारण सृष्टि कौ,
मोंसों ही प्रलय- सृष्टि सरजे


हे अर्जुन ! तू ऐसा समझ की संपूर्ण भूत इन दोनों प्रकृतियों से ही उत्पन्न होनेवाले हैं और मैं संपूर्ण जगत का प्रभव तथा प्रलय हूँ अर्थात संपूर्ण जगत का मूलकारण हूँ !! ६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

मत्तः परतरं नान्यत्किंचि दस्ति धनंजय।
मयि सर्वमिदं प्रोतं सूत्रे मणिगणा इव॥७- ७॥

हे अर्जुन! मोरे सिवा जग में,
कहूं किंचित कोऊ अस्तित्व नहीं,
माला के सूत्र समान जगत कौ,
धारक मैं अत्युक्ति नहीं


हे धनञ्जय ! मुझसे भिन्न दूसरा कोई भी परम कारण नहीं है ! यह संपूर्ण जगत सूत्र में सूत्र के मणियों  के सदृश मुझमे गुंथा हुआ है  !! ७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रसोऽह मप्सु कौन्तेय प्रभास्मि शशि सूर्ययोः।
प्रणवः सर्व वेदेषु शब्दः खे पौरुषं नृषु॥७- ८॥

हे अर्जुन! जल माहीं रस मैं,
सूरज शशि माहीं प्रकाश मेरौ,
वेदन माहीं ओंकार, गगन
में शब्द पुरुष, पौरुष मेरौ


हे अर्जुन ! मैं जल में रस हूँ, चंद्रमा और सूर्य में प्रकाश हूँ, संपूर्ण वेदों में ओंकार हूँ, आकाश में शब्द और पुरुषों में पुरुषत्व हूँ !! ८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

पुण्यो गन्धः पृथिव्यां च तेज श्चास्मि विभावसौ।
जीवनं सर्व भूतेषु तप श्चास्मि तपस्विषु॥७- ९॥

सुन धरा में गंध सुवासित हूँ,
अग्नि में तेज हूँ , प्रानिन में.
मैं शक्ति जीवनी, प्राण सुधा,
और तप हूँ तेज तपस्विन में

मैं पृथ्वी में पवित्र* गंध और अग्नी में तेज हूँ तथा संपूर्ण भूतों में उनका जीवन हूँ और तपस्वियों में तप हूँ !! ९ !! 

*. शब्द, स्पर्श, रूप, रस, गंध से इस प्रसंग में इनके कारण रूप तन्मात्राओं का ग्रहण है, इस बात को स्पष्ट करने के लिए उनके साथ पवित्र शब्द जोड़ा गया है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

बीजं मां सर्व भूतानां विद्धि पार्थ सनातनम्।
बुद्धिर्बुद्धिम तामस्मि तेजस्ते जस्विना महम्॥७- १०॥

हे अर्जुन! तू सब प्रानिन कौ,
सब मूल सनातन जानि मोहे.
में तेज तपस्विन कौ बिरलौ ,
ज्ञानिन कौ ज्ञान भी जानि मोहे


हे अर्जुन ! तू संपूर्ण भूतों का सनातन बीज मुझको ही जान ! मैं बुद्धिमानों की बुद्धि और तेजस्वियों का तेज हूँ !! १० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

बलं बलवतां चाहं काम राग विवर्जितम्।
धर्मा विरुद्धो भूतेषु कामोऽस्मि भरतर्षभ॥७- ११॥

आसक्ति काम रहित बल जो,
ऐसो बल मैं बलवानन में,
मैं धर्म सों युक्त हूँ काम प्रबल
अस रूप बसत प्रति प्रानिन में


हे भरतश्रेष्ठ ! मैं बलवानों का आसक्ति और कामनाओं से रहित बल अर्थात सामर्थ्य हूँ और सब भूतों में धर्म के अनुकूल अर्थात शास्त्र के अनुकूल काम हूँ !! ११ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ये चैव सात्त्विका भावा राज सास्ताम साश्च ये।
मत्त एवेति तान्विद्धि न त्वहं तेषु ते मयि॥७- १२॥

गुण राजस, तामस, सत्व जदपि,
सब मोसों ही तो उपजत हैं.
ना मैं उनमें , ना वे मुझमें ,
नाहीं नैकु तथापि रहवत हैं


और जो भी सत्वगुण से उत्पन्न होनेवाले भाव हैं और जो रजोगुण से तथा तमोगुण से होनेवाले भाव हैं, उन सबको तू "मुझसे ही होनेवाले हैं" ऐसा जान, परन्तु वास्तव में उनमे मैं और वे मुझमे नहीं हैं  !! १२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

त्रिभिर्गुण मयैर्भा वैरेभिः सर्वमिदं जगत्।
मोहितं नाभि जानाति मामेभ्यः परम व्ययम्॥७- १३॥

राजस, तामस गुण मन भावन
सों जगत विमोहित है सगरौ.
अति होत परे गुण तीनहूँ सों,
कोऊ तत्व ना जानाति है मेरौ

गुणों के कार्य रूप सात्विक, राजस और तामस -- इन तीनों प्रकार के भावों से यह सारा संसार-- प्राणी समुदाय मोहित हो रहा है, इसीलिए इन तीनों गुणों से परे मुझ अविनाशी को नहीं जानता  !! १३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

दैवी ह्येषा गुणमयी मम माया दुरत्यया।
मामेव ये प्रपद्यन्ते माया मेतां तरन्ति ते॥७- १४॥

यहि अद्भुत दिव्य त्रिगुणी माया,
मोरी योग की माया दुस्तर है.
जो नित्य निरंतर मोहे भजें,
माया सों तरें जो दुष्कर है


क्योंकि यह अलौकिक अर्थात अति अद्भुत त्रिगुणमयी मेरी माया बड़ी दुस्तर है; परन्तु जो पुरुष केवल मुझको ही निरंतर भजते हैं, वे इस माया को उल्लंघन कर जाते हैं अर्थात संसार से तर जाते हैं !! १४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

न मां दुष्कृतिनो मूढाः प्रपद्यन्ते नराधमाः।
मायया पहृत ज्ञाना आसुरं भाव माश्रिताः॥७- १५॥

जिनकौ माया ने ज्ञान हरयो,
आसुरी वृति धारक, अधम नरा.
दुष्कर्मी तामसी मूढ़ जना ने
नैकु न मोरा भजन करा

माया के द्वारा जिनका ज्ञान हरा जा चूका है ऐसे आसुर स्वभाव को धारण किये हुए, मनुष्यों में नीच, दूषित कर्म करनेवाले मूढ़ लोग मुझको नहीं भजते  !! १५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

चतुर्विधा भजन्ते मां जनाः सुकृति नोऽर्जुन।
आर्तो जिज्ञासु रर्थार्थी ज्ञानी च भरतर्षभ॥७- १६॥

हे श्रेय भरतवंशी अर्जुन!
विधि चार के भक्त भजें मोहे.
जिज्ञासु, ज्ञानी और दुखी,
कुछ अर्थ के हेतु गहें मोंहे


हे भरतवंशियों में श्रेष्ठ अर्जुन ! उत्तम कर्म करनेवाले अर्थार्थी*, आर्त**, जिज्ञासु***, और ज्ञानी -- ऐसे चार प्रकार के भक्तजन मुझको भजते हैं !! १६ !! 
*.      सांसारिक पदार्थों के लिए भजनेवाला ! 

**.     संकट-निवारण के लिए भजनेवाला ! 

***.   मेंरे को यथार्थ रूप से जानने की इच्छा से भजनेवाला !

----------


## SUNIL1107

तेषां ज्ञानी नित्य युक्त एकभक्ति र्विशिष्यते।
प्रियो हि ज्ञानि नोऽत्यर्थ महं स च मम प्रियः॥७- १७॥

ज्ञानी इन मांहीं भक्त विरल,
तत्त्वज्ञ मोहे अति प्रिय लागे.
मैं इनकौ प्रिय , ये मोरे प्रिय,
अस प्रीति परस्पर ही जागे


उनमे नित्य मुझमे एकीभाव से स्थित अनन्य प्रेमभक्ति वाला ज्ञानी भक्त अति उत्तम है, क्योंकि मुझको तत्व से जाननेवाले ज्ञानी को मैं अत्यंत प्रिय हूँ और वह ज्ञानी मुझे अत्यंत प्रिय है  !! १७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

उदाराः सर्व एवैते ज्ञानी त्वात्मैव मे मतम्।
आस्थितः स हि युक्तात्मा मामेवा नुत्तमां गतिम्॥७- १८॥

यद्यपि प्रिय भक्त मोरे अर्जुन!
सगरे ही होत उदार मना.
पर ज्ञानी उत्तम होत महे
ऐसो कछु मेरौ विचार बना

ये सभी उदार हैं, परन्तु ज्ञानी तो साक्षात् मेरा स्वरुप ही है -- ऐसा मेरा मत है; क्योंकि वह मद्गत मन-बुद्धिवाला ज्ञानी भक्त अति उत्तम गति स्वरुप मुझमे ही अच्छी प्रकार स्थित है !! १८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

बहूनां जन्मनामन्ते ज्ञानवान्मां प्रपद्यते।
वासुदेवः सर्वमिति स महात्मा सुदुर्लभः॥७- १९॥

तत्त्वज्ञन कौ बहु जन्मन के,
तौ अंत में ज्ञान ये होवत है..
सर्वस्व मोरे वासुदेव ही हैं ,
अस संत तौ दुर्लभ होवत है

बहुत  जन्मों  के अंत के जन्म में तत्व ज्ञान को प्राप्त पुरुष, सब कुछ वासुदेव ही है -- इस प्रकार मुझको भजता है, वह महात्मा अत्यंत दुर्लभ है !! १९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

कामैस्तै स्तैर्हृत ज्ञानाः प्रप द्यन्तेऽन्य देवताः।
तं तं नियम मास्थाय प्रकृत्या नियताः स्वया॥७- २०॥

आपुनि प्रकृति सों प्रेरित और
अवलंबन विषयन कौ करिकै,
पावत हैं उन-उन देवन कौ ,
ध्यावत जिन-जिन चिंतन करिकै


उन-उन भोगों की कामना द्वारा जिनका ज्ञान हरा जा चूका है, वे लोग अपने स्वाभाव से प्रेरित होकर उस-उस नियम को धारण करके अन्य देवताओं को भजते हैं अर्थात पूजते हैं !! २० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यो यो यां यां तनुं भक्तः श्रद्ध  यार्चितु मिच्छति।
तस्य तस्याचलां श्रद्धां तामेव विदधा म्यहम्॥७- २१॥

जेहि-जेहि देवन की श्रद्धा सों,
जेहि-जेहि भी भक्त मोहे ध्यावै,
तिन भक्तन की तिन देवन में,
श्रद्घा स्थिर कर फल पावै


जो-जो सकाम भक्त जिस-जिस देवता के स्वरुप को श्रद्धा से पूजना चाहता है, उस-उस भक्त की श्रद्धा को मैं उसी देवता के प्रति स्थिर करता हूँ !! २१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

स तया श्रद्धया युक्तस्त स्याराधन मीहते।
लभते च ततः कामान्म यैव विहितान्हि तान्॥७- २२॥

अथ मोरे सहाय सों हीं, निश्चय ,
इन देवन सों ही फल पावै..
इच्छित फल पाएं तो पाया करें,
पर मोसों कदापि न मिल पावैं


वह पुरुष उस श्रद्धा से युक्त होकर उस देवता का पूजन करता है और उस देवता से मेरे द्वारा ही विधान किये हुए उन इच्छित भोगों को निःसंदेह प्राप्त करता है !! २२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अन्त वत्तु फलं तेषां तद्भवत्यल्प मेधसाम्।
देवान्देव यजो यान्ति मद्भक्ता यान्ति मामपि॥७- २३॥

फल कर्म विनासत है, क्योंकि ,
उन अल्प मति अल्पज्ञन के.
भजें देव तौ देव तिन्हें मिलिहैं,
भज मोहे, बने ब्रजनंदन के


परन्तु उन अल्प बुद्धिवालों का वह फल नाशवान है तथा वे देवताओं को पूजनेवाले देवताओं को प्राप्त होते हैं और मेरे भक्त चाहे जैसे ही भजें, अंत में मुझको ही प्राप्त होते हैं !! २३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अव्यक्तं व्यक्ति मापन्नं मन्यन्ते माम बुद्धयः।
परं भावम जानन्तो ममाव्यय मनुत्त मम्॥७- २४॥

अविनाशी अजन्मा जानि मोहे,
अल्पज्ञ भ्रमित हुइ जावत है.
मोहे मानुष के जस समुझत है.
ऋत तत्त्व न मोरो पावत हैं


बुद्धिहीन पुरुष मेरे अनुत्तम अविनाशी परम भाव को न जानते हुए मन-इन्द्रियों से परे मुझ सच्चिदानंदघन परमात्मा को मनुष्य की भांति जन्मकर व्यक्तिभाव को प्राप्त हुआ मानते हैं !! २४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

नाहं प्रकाशः सर्वस्य योगमाया समावृतः।
मूढोऽयं नाभि जानाति लोको मामज मव्ययम्॥७- २५॥

में आपुनि योग की माया सों,
अणु कण-कण माहीं समाय रह्यो.
अज्ञानी जन मेरौ जन्म मरण
पुनि-पुनि होवत भरमाय रह्यो


अपनी योगमाया से छिपा हुआ मैं सबके प्रत्यक्ष नहीं होता, इसलिए यह अज्ञानी जनसमुदाय मुझ जन्म रहित अविनाशी परमेश्वर को नहीं जानता अर्थात मुझको  जन्मने-मरने वाला समझता है !! २५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

वेदाहं समती तानि वर्त मानानि चार्जुन।
भविष्याणि च भूतानि मां तु वेद न कश्चन॥७- २६॥

कल आज और कल त्रिकाला.
को जाननि देखनि हारा हूँ.
पर श्रद्धा भक्ति विहीनन सों ,
में नैकु न जाननि हारा हूँ

हे अर्जुन ! पूर्व में व्यतीत हुए और वर्तमान में स्थित तथा आगे होनेवाले सब भूतों को मै  जानता हूँ, परन्तु मुझको कोई भी श्रद्धा- भक्ति रहित पुरुष नहीं जानता !! २६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

इच्छा द्वेष समुत्थेन द्वन्द्व मोहेन भारत।
सर्व भूतानि संमोहं सर्गे यान्ति परन्तप॥७- २७॥

इच्छा द्वेषन के कारण ही ,
होवत सुख-दुःख यहि जग माहीं.
अज्ञान सों ही उपजत सगरे ,
यदि ज्ञान हो तौ एकहूँ नाहीं

हे भरतवंशी अर्जुन ! संसार में इच्छा और द्वेष से उत्पन्न सुख-दु:खादी द्वंद रूप मोह से संपूर्ण प्राणी अत्यंत अज्ञता को प्राप्त हो रहे हैं !! २७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

येषां त्वन्त गतं पापं जनानां पुण्य कर्मणाम्।
ते द्वन्द्व मोह निर्मुक्ता भजन्ते मां दृढव्रताः॥७- २८॥

शुभ करमन सों जिन पुरुषन के,,
सब पाप विनाशत शेष भये.
तिन मोह के द्वंद सों मुक्त भये ,
और मोसों युक्त विशेष भये

परन्तु निष्काम भाव से श्रेष्ठ कर्मों का आचरण करने वाले जिन पुरुषों का पाप नष्ट हो गया है, वे राग- द्वेष जनित द्वन्द रूप मोह से मुक्त ढृढ़ निश्चयी भक्त मुझको सब प्रकार से भजते हैं !! २८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

जरा मरण मोक्षाय मामाश्रित्य यतन्ति ये।
ते ब्रह्म तद्विदुः कृत्स्न मध्यात्मं कर्म चाखिलम्॥७- २९॥

जो मृत्यु जरा सों छूटन कौ ,
हुइ मोरे परायण यत्न करै,
जन ब्रह्म सकल आध्यात्म करम ,
कौ जानिकै जीवन धन्य करै

जो मेरे शरण होकर जरा और मरण से छूटने के लिए यत्न करते हैं, वे पुरुष उस ब्रम्ह को, संपूर्ण अध्यात्म को, संपूर्ण कर्म को जानते हैं !! २९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

साधि भूताधि दैवं मां साधि यज्ञं च ये विदुः।
प्रयाण कालेऽपि च मां ते विदुर्युक्त चेतसः॥७- ३०॥

अधिदैव, भूत और यज्ञन कौ,
श्री कृष्ण सरूप ही जानत हैं..
तिन अंतिम काल प्रयाण में तौ
श्री कृष्णा कौ पहिचानत हैं

 जो पुरुष अधिभूत और अधिदैव के सहित तथा अधियज्ञ के सहित (सबका आत्मरूप) मुझे अन्तकाल में भी जानते हैं, वे युक्तचित्त वाले पुरुष मुझे जानते हैं अर्थात प्राप्त हो जाते हैं !! ३० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद भागवत गीता सूप निषत्सू ब्रम्ह विद्यायां

योगशास्त्रे श्री कृष्ण-अर्जुन संवादे ज्ञान-विज्ञान  योगो 

नाम सप्तमो अध्यायः !! ७ !!
************************************************** ************************************************** 

यहाँ पर ज्ञान-विज्ञान  योग नामक सप्तम अध्याय समाप्त होता है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब शुरू होता है अक्षर-ब्रम्ह योग नामक आठवां अध्याय

----------


## SUNIL1107

अथ अष्टमोअध्याय
अर्जुन उवाच

किं तद्ब्रह्म किम ध्यात्मं किं कर्म पुरुषोत्तम।
अधिभूतं च किं प्रोक्तमधि दैवं किमुच्यते॥८- १॥

हे पुरुषोत्तम ! यहि ब्रह्म है क्या?
अध्यात्म है क्या और कर्म है क्या?
अधिभूत के नाम सों होत है क्या?
अधिदैव के नाम को मर्म है क्या?

अर्जुन ने कहा -- हे पुरुषोत्तम ! वह ब्रम्ह  क्या है ? अध्यात्म क्या है ? कर्म क्या है ? अधिभूत नाम से क्या कहा गया है और अधिदेव किसको कहते हैं !! १ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अधियज्ञः कथं कोऽत्र देहेऽस्मिन्मधु सूदन।
प्रयाण काले च कथं ज्ञेयोऽसि नियता त्मभिः॥८- २॥

हे मधुसूदन ! अधियज्ञ है क्या?
यहि देह में कैसे कहाँ कत है?
और अंतिम काले योगी जन,
कैसे केहि ज्ञान सों समुझत हैं?


हे मधुसुदन ! यहाँ अधियज्ञ कौन है ? और वह इस शरीर में कैसे है ? तथा युक्त चित्त वाले पुरुषों द्वारा अंत समय में आप किस प्रकार जानने में आते हैं !! २ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अक्षरं ब्रह्म परमं स्वभावो ध्यात्म मुच्यते।
भूत  भावोद्भव करो विसर्गः कर्म संज्ञितः॥८- ३॥

श्री भगवानुवाच
अविनाशी अक्षर ब्रह्म परम,
सत-चित-आनंदम, अर्जुन हे!
तप त्याग दान और यज्ञ आदि,
सब कर्म नाम सों जात कहे

श्री भगवान ने कहा -- परम अक्षर "ब्रम्ह" है, अपना स्वरूप अर्थात जीवात्मा " अध्यात्म " नाम से कहा जाता है तथा भूतों के भाव को उत्पन्न करनेवाला जो त्याग है, वह "कर्म" नाम से कहा गया है  !! ३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अधिभूतं क्षरो भावः पुरुष श्चाधि दैवतम्।
अधि यज्ञोऽहमे वात्र देहे देह भृतां वर॥८- ४॥

अधिभूत जो द्रव्य कहावत है,
उत्पत्ति विनाशन धर्मा हैं,
मैं ही अधि यज्ञ हूँ यहि देहे,
अधिदैव में होवत ब्रह्मा हैं


उत्पत्ति-विनाश धर्मवाले  सब पदार्थ अधिभूत हैं, हिरण्यमय पुरुष* अधिदेव है और हे देह धारियों में श्रेष्ठ अर्जुन ! इस शरीर में मैं वासुदेव ही अन्तर्यामी रूप से अधियज्ञ हूँ !! ४ !! 
*.  जिसको शास्त्रों में "सूत्रात्मा", "हिरण्यगर्भ", " प्रजापति", "ब्रम्ह" इत्यादि नामों से कहा गया है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अन्तकाले च मामेव स्मर न्मुक्त्वा कलेवरम्।
यः प्रयाति स मद्भावं याति नास्त्यत्र संशयः॥८- ५॥

मन माहीं अटल विश्वास, हिया ,
सों अंतिम काल जो ध्यान करै,
मोरो प्रिय मोसों ही मिलिहै,
संशय यहि माहीं न नैकु करै


जो पुरुष अन्तकाल में भी मुझको ही स्मरण करता हुआ शरीर को त्याग कर जाता है, वह मेरे साक्षात् स्वरूप को प्राप्त होता है -- इसमें कुछ भी संशय नहीं है !! ५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यं यं वापि स्मर न्भावं त्यज  त्यन्ते कलेवरम्।
तं तमे वैति कौन्तेय सदा तद्भाव भावितः॥८- ६॥

तस-तस ही ताकौ ताय मिलै,
जस भाव धरयो जीवन काले,
जस चिंतन, तस ही चित्त बसे,
कौन्तेय ! सुनौ अंतिम काले

हे कुन्तीपुत्र अर्जुन ! यह मनुष्य अन्तकाल में जिस-जिस भी भाव को स्मरण करता हुआ शरीर का त्याग करता है, उस-उस को ही प्राप्त होता है; क्योंकि वह सदा उसी भाव से भावित रहा है !! ६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तस्मा त्सर्वेषु कालेषु माम नुस्मर युध्य च।
मय्यर्पित मनोबुद्धि र्मामे वैष्यस्य संशयम्॥८- ७॥

सों, हे अर्जुन! तुम जुद्ध करौ,
हर काल मेरौ सुमिरन करिकै,
बिनु संशय तू मोसों मिलिहै,
मन बुद्धि मोहे अर्पित करिकै


इसलिए हे अर्जुन ! तू सब समय में निरंतर मेरा ही स्मरण कर और युद्ध भी कर ! इस प्रकार मुझमे अर्पण किये हुए मन-बुद्धि से युक्त होकर तू निःसंदेह मुझको ही प्राप्त होगा !! ७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अभ्यास योग युक्तेन चेतसा नान्य गामिना।
परमं पुरुषं दिव्यं याति पार्थानु चिन्तयन्॥८- ८॥ 

जिन रोक लियौ मन चहुँ दिस सों,
और ध्यान गहन अभ्यासन सों,
तिन नित्य निरंतर चिंतन सों,
ही जाय मिलै , ब्रज नंदन सों

हे पार्थ ! यह नियम है कि परमेश्वर के ध्यान के अभ्यास रूप योग से युक्त, दूसरी ओर न जाने वाले चित्त से निरंतर चिन्तन करता हुआ मनुष्य परम प्रकाशरूप दिव्य पुरुष को अर्थात परमेश्वर को ही प्राप्त होता है !! ८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

कविं पुराण मनुशासिता रमणो रणीयां समनु स्मरेद्यः।
सर्वस्य धातारम चिन्त्यरूप मादित्य वर्णं तमसः परस्तात्॥८- ९॥

अणु सों अणु , धारक पोषक कौ.
आद्यंत, अचिन्त्य,अनंता कौ,
ज्योतिर्मय रवि सम, प्रभु को जो जन,
ध्यावत नित-नित्य नियंता कौ

जो पुरुष सर्वज्ञ, अनादि, सबके नियंता*, सूक्ष्म से भी अति सूक्ष्म, सबके धारण-पोषण करनेवाले अचिन्त्य स्वरूप, सूर्य के सदृश नित्य चेतन प्रकाशरूप और अविद्या से अति परे, शुद्ध सच्चिदानंदघन  परमेश्वर का स्मरण करता है !! ९ !! 

 *.   अंतर्यामी रूप से सब प्राणियों के शुभ और अशुभ कर्म के अनुसार शासन करनेवाला !

----------


## SUNIL1107

प्रयाण काले मनसा चलेन भक्त्या युक्तो योगबलेन चैव।
भ्रुवो र्मध्ये प्राण मावेश्य सम्यक् स तं परं पुरुष मुपैति दिव्यम्॥८- १०॥

तिन भक्त योग-बल के बल सों,
भृकुटी के मध्य में प्राण धरै.
हिय सुमिरन ब्रह्म कौ ध्यान अटल,
ही अंतिम काल प्रयाण करै

वह भक्तियुक्त पुरुष अंतकाल  मे भी योगबल से भृकुटी के मध्य मे प्राण को अच्छी प्रकार स्थापित  करके, फिर निश्चल मन से स्मरण करता हुआ उस दिव्यरूप परम पुरुष परमात्मा को ही प्राप्त होता है !! १० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यदक्षरं वेदविदो वदन्ति विशन्ति यद्य तयो वीतरागाः।
यदिच्छन्तो ब्रह्मचर्यं चरन्ति तत्ते पदं संग्रहेण प्रवक्ष्ये॥८- ११॥

जेहि मांही विरागी प्रवेश करै,
वेदज्ञ को 'ॐ ' भयौ जैसो,
ब्रह्मचर्य धरयो जेहि कारण सों,
परब्रह्म कौ सार कह्यो तोसों


वेद के जाननेवाले विद्वान जिस सच्चिदानंदघन रूप परमपद को अविनाशी कहते हैं, आसक्तिरहित  यत्नशील सन्यासी महात्माजन जिसमे प्रवेश करते हैं और जिस परमपद को चाहनेवाले ब्रम्हचारी लोग ब्रम्हचर्य का आचरण करते हैं, उस परमपद को मैं तेरे लिए संक्षेप से कहूँगा  !! ११ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सर्व द्वाराणि संयम्य मनो हृदि निरुध्य च।
मूर्ध्न्या धायात्मनः प्राणमा स्थितो योग धारणाम्॥८- १२॥

वश में इन्द्रिन कौ विषयन सों ,
हिय मांहीं करै स्थिर मन कौ.
स्थापन प्राण कौ मस्तक में,
अथ स्थित योग के धारण कौ


सब इन्द्रियों के द्वारो को रोक कर तथा मन को हृद्देश में स्थिर करके, फिर उस जीते हुए मन के द्वारा प्राण को मस्तक में स्थापित करके, परमात्म सम्बन्धी योग धारणा में स्थित होकर जो पुरुष " ॐ " इस एक अक्षर रूप ब्रम्ह को उच्चारण करता हुआ और उसके अर्थ स्वरूप मुझ निर्गुण ब्रम्ह का चिंतन करता हुआ शरीर को त्याग जाता है, वह पुरुष परमगति को प्राप्त होता है !! १२-१३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ओमित्ये काक्षरं ब्रह्म व्याह रन्मा मनुस्मरन्।
यः प्रयाति त्यजन्देहं स याति परमां गतिम्॥८- १३॥

एक 'ॐ ' कौ अक्षर ब्रह्म महे,
उच्चारत भये जिन प्राण तजे
तिन पाया परम गति , बिनु संशय ,
जिन अंतिम काले मोहे भजे

अर्थ प्रविष्टी क्रमांक ३४४ में पढ़ें !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अनन्य चेताः सततं यो मां स्मरति नित्यशः।
तस्याहं सुलभः पार्थ नित्य युक्तस्य योगिनः॥८- १४॥

हे पार्थ ! मेरौ अविचल मन सों,
नित सुमिरन मन चित मांहीं करै
तिन योगिन कौ 'मैं' होत सुलभ,
वासुदेव कृपा बहु भांति करै



 हे अर्जुन ! जो पुरुष मुझमे अनन्य चित्त होकर सदा ही निरंतर मुझ पुरुषोत्तम को स्मरण करता है, उस नित्य-निरंतर मुझमे युक्त हुए योगी के लिए मैं सुलभ हूँ, अर्थात उसे सहज ही प्राप्त हो जाता हूँ !! १४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

मामुपेत्य पुनर्जन्म दुःखालयम शाश्वतम्।
नाप्नुवन्ति महात्मानः संसिद्धिं परमां गताः॥८- १५॥

जिन सिद्धि परम पद पाय लियौ,
तिन जन मुझ मांहीं समाय गयौ.
तिन क्षण भंगुर दुःख रूप जगत,
पुनि जन्म सों मुक्ति पाय गयौ


परम सिद्धि को प्राप्त महात्माजन मुझको प्राप्त होकर दु:खो के घर एवं क्षण भंगुर पुनर्जन्म को नहीं प्राप्त होते !! १५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

आब्रह्म भुवनाल्लोकाः पुनरा वर्तिनोऽर्जुन।
मामुपेत्य तु कौन्तेय पुनर्जन्म न विद्यते॥८- १६॥

अपि ब्रह्म लोक और लोक सबहिं,
पुनरावृति धर्मा अर्जुन हैं.
मुझ मांहीं लीन कौन्तेय ! जना,
पुनरावृति धर्म विहीनन हैं


हे अर्जुन ! ब्रम्ह्लोक पर्यंत सब लोक पुनरावर्ती हैं, परन्तु हे कुन्तीपुत्र ! मुझको प्राप्त होकर पुनर्जन्म नहीं होता; क्योंकि मैं कालातीत हूँ और ये सब ब्रम्हादि के लोक काल के द्वारा सीमित होने से अनित्य हैं !! १६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सहस्र युग पर्यन्त महर्य  द्ब्रह्मणो विदुः।
रात्रिं युग सहस्रान्तां तेऽहोरात्र विदो जनाः॥८- १७॥

जग बीते सहस्त्रं चौकड़ी कौ,
ब्रह्म कौ तब दिन एक भयो.
सम काल की रात है ब्रह्मा की ,
योगिन कौ तत्त्व विवेक भयो


ब्रम्हा का जो एक दिन है, उसको एक हजार चतुर्युगी तक की अवधिवाला और रात्रि को भी एक हजार चतुर्युगी तक की अवधिवाली जो पुरुष तत्व से जानते हैं, वे योगीजन काल के तत्व को जाननेवाले हैं !! १७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अव्यक्ता द्व्यक्तयः सर्वाः प्रभवन्त्य हरागमे।
रात्र्यागमे प्रलीयन्ते तत्रैवा व्यक्त संज्ञके॥८- १८॥

प्राणी सगरे, यहि दृश्य जगत,
ब्रह्मा सों ही उत्पन्न भयौ .
पुनि लीन भयौ, पुनि जन्म भयौ.
अथ क्रम सृष्टि निष्पन्न भयौ


संपूर्ण चराचर भूतगण ब्रम्हा के दिन के प्रवेशकाल में अव्यक्त से अर्थात ब्रम्हा के सूक्ष्म शरीर से उत्पन्न होते हैं और ब्रम्हा की रात्रि के प्रवेशकाल  में उस अव्यक्त नामक ब्रम्हा के सूक्ष्म शरीर में ही विलीन हो जाते  हैं !! १८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

भूतग्रामः स एवायं भूत्वा भूत्वा प्रलीयते।
रात्र्या गमेऽवशः पार्थ प्रभवत्य हरागमे॥८- १९॥

अस वृन्द ही प्रानिन कौ सगरौ,
आधीन प्रकृति के होय रह्यौ,
निशि में लय, पुनि दिन होत उदय,
पुनि यह क्रम, अर्जुन होय रह्यो


हे पार्थ ! वही यह भूत समुदाय उत्पन्न हो-होकर प्रकृति के वश में हुआ रात्रि के प्रवेशकाल में लीन होता है और दिन के प्रवेशकाल में फिर उत्पन्न होता है !! १९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

परस्त स्मात्तु भावोऽन्यो व्यक्तो व्यक्ता त्सनातनः।
यः स सर्वेषु भूतेषु नश्यत्सु न विनश्यति॥८- २०॥

यहि पूरन ब्रह्म विलक्षण जो,
अव्यक्त सनातन सत्य घन्यो.
जग सगरौ नसावन हारो है,
परब्रह्म ही केवल नित्य बन्यो



उस अव्यक्त से भी अति परे दूसरा अर्थात विलक्षण जो सनातन अव्यक्तभाव है, वह परम दिव्य पुरुष सब भूतों के नष्ट होने पर भी नष्ट नहीं होता !! २० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अव्य क्तोऽक्षर इत्युक्त स्तमाहुः परमां गतिम्।
यं प्राप्य न निवर्तन्ते तद्धाम परमं मम॥८- २१॥

अव्यक्त जो अक्षर हे अर्जुन!
गति मोरी परम कहावत है,
जेहि पाय नाहीं आवति जग में,
सब पूर्ण काम हुए जावत हैं

जो अव्यक्त "अक्षर" इस नाम से कहा गया है, उसी अक्षर नामक अव्यक्तभाव को परम गति कहते हैं तथा जिस सनातन अव्यक्तभाव को प्राप्त होकर मनुष्य वापस नहीं आते, वह मेरा परमधाम है !! २१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

पुरुषः स परः पार्थ भक्त्या लभ्य स्त्व नन्यया।
यस्यान्तःस्थानि भूतानि येन सर्वमिदं ततम्॥८- २२॥

सब प्राणी ब्रह्म के अर्न्तगत,
जेहि सों परिपूरन जग सगरौ,
सुनि पार्थ! वही परिपूरन ब्रह्म तौ,
भक्ति अनन्य सों है तुम्हारौ


हे पार्थ ! जिस परमात्मा के अंतर्गत सर्वभूत हैं और जिस सच्चिदानंदघन परमात्मा से यह समस्त जगत परिपूर्ण है वह सनातन अव्यक्त परम पुरुष तो  अनन्य भक्ति से ही प्राप्त होने योग्य है !! २२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यत्र काले त्वना वृत्ति मावृत्तिं चैव योगिनः।
प्रयाता यान्ति तं कालं वक्ष्यामि भरतर्षभ॥८- २३॥

जस काल में मानव देह तजे,
तस आवागमन गति पावत है.
अस काल कौ मर्म सुनौ अर्जुन !
अथ मारग कृष्ण बतावत है

हे अर्जुन ! जिस कालमें* शरीर त्याग कर गये हुए योगीजन  तो वापस न लौटनेवाली गति को और जिस काल में गये हुए वापस लौटनेवाली गति को ही प्राप्त होते हैं, उस काल को अर्थात दोनों ही मार्गों को कहूँगा !! २३ !!

*.    यहाँ काल शब्द से मार्ग समझना चाहिए; क्योंकि आगे के श्लोकों में भगवान ने इसका नाम "सृति", "गति", ऐसा कहा है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अग्नि र्ज्योतिरहः शुक्लः षण्मासा उत्तरायणम्।
तत्र प्रयाता गच्छन्ति ब्रह्म ब्रह्मविदो जनाः॥८- २४॥

उत्तरायण मारग अग्नि कौ,
दिन, शुक्ल को देव हो अभिमानी.
ब्रह्मयज्ञ को होत प्रयाण यदि,
दिवि लोकहीं जावत है ज्ञानी

जिस मार्ग में ज्योतिरमय अग्नि-अभिमानी देवता है, दिन का अभिमानी देवता है, शुक्लपक्ष का अभिमानी देवता है और उत्तरायण के छह महीनों का अभिमानी देवता है, उस मार्ग में मरकर गये हुए ब्रम्ह्वेत्ता योगीजन उपर्युक्त देवताओं द्वारा क्रम से ले जाये जाकर ब्रम्ह को प्राप्त होते हैं !! २४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

धूमो रात्रिस्तथा कृष्णः षण्मासा दक्षिणायनम्।
तत्र चान्द्रमसं ज्योतिर्योगी प्राप्य निवर्तते॥८- २५॥

दक्षिरायण मारग धूम निशा,
कृष्ण पक्ष देव हों अभिमानी.
मिलि चन्द्र की ज्योति प्रयाण करै,
पुनि जन्म जो नाहीं निष्कामी

जिस मार्ग में धूमाभिमानी  देवता है, रात्रि अभिमानी देवता है तथा कृष्णपक्ष का अभिमानी देवता है और दक्षिणायन के छह महीनों का अभिमानी देवता है, उस मार्ग में मरकर गया हुआ सकामकर्म करनेवाला योगी उपर्युक्त देवताओं द्वारा क्रम से ले गया हुआ चंद्रमा की ज्योति को प्राप्त होकर स्वर्ग में अपने शुभ कर्मों का फल भोगकर वापस आता है !! २५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

शुक्लकृष्णे गती ह्येते जगतः शाश्वते मते।
एकया यात्य नावृत्ति मन्यया वर्तते पुनः॥८- २६॥

जग में दुइ मार्ग सनातन है,
पथ कृष्ण व् शुक्ल कहावत है,
पितु लोक सों तो पुनि जनमत हैं,
नाहीं देव के लोक सों आवति है

क्योंकि जगत के ये दो प्रकार के -- शुक्ल और कृष्ण अर्थात देवयान और पितृयान मार्ग सनातन माने गये हैं ! इनके एक के द्वारा गया हुआ -- जिससे वापस नहीं लौटना पड़ता, उस परम गति को प्राप्त होता है और दुसरे के द्वारा गया हुआ फिर वापस आता है अर्थात जन्म-मृत्यु को प्राप्त होता है !! २६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

नैते सृती पार्थ जानन्योगी मुह्यति कश्चन।
तस्मा त्सर्वेषु कालेषु योग युक्तो भवार्जुन॥८- २७॥

इहि दोनों मारग पार्थ सुनौ,
जेहि ज्ञानी तत्त्व सों जानाति है,
नाहीं मोहित होवत हे अर्जुन!
सम भाव धरौ समुझावति हैं

हे पार्थ ! इस प्रकार इन दोनों मार्गों को तत्व से जानकर कोई भी योगी मोहित नहीं होता ! इस कारण हे अर्जुन ! तू सब काल में समबुद्धि रूप योग से युक्त हो अर्थात निरंतर मेरी प्राप्ति के लिए साधन करनेवाला हो !! २७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

वेदेषु यज्ञेषु तपःसु चैव दानेषु यत् पुण्यफलं प्रदिष्टम्।
अत्येति तत्सर्व मिदं विदित्वा योगी परं स्थान मुपैति चाद्यम्॥८- २८॥

तप, दान, यज्ञ, और वेद पठन,
कौ फलित पुण्य बतलावत हैं,
सत योगी इनसों होत परे,
जो जाय, कबहूँ नहीं आवत हैं 

 योगी पुरुष इस रहस्य को तत्व से जानकर वेदों के पढने में तथा यज्ञ,तप और दानादि के करने में जो पुण्यफल कहा है, उन सबको निःसंदेह उल्लंघन कर जाता है और सनातन परम पद को प्राप्त होता है !! २८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद भागवत गीता सूप निषत्सू ब्रम्ह विद्यायां

योगशास्त्रे श्री कृष्ण-अर्जुन संवादे अक्षर-ब्रम्ह योगो 

नाम अष्टमो  अध्यायः !! ८ !!

************************************************** ************************************************** 

यहाँ पर अक्षर-ब्रम्ह योग नामक आठवां अध्याय समाप्त होता है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब शुरू होता है राजविद्या राजगुह्य योग नामक नवम अध्याय

----------


## SUNIL1107

अथ नवमो अध्यायः 

श्री भगवानुवाच   

इदं तु ते गुह्य तमं प्रवक्ष्या म्यन सूयवे।
ज्ञानं विज्ञान सहितं यज्ज्ञात्वा मोक्ष्य सेऽशुभात्॥९- १॥

श्री भगवानुवाच
अति गोप जो ज्ञान वही , अर्जुन!
कौ गूढ़ रहस्य कहहूँ तोसों.
जेहि जानि विषादमयी जग सों,

हुइ मुक्ति, रहस्य सुनौ मोंसों

श्री भगवान् बोले -- तुझ दोषदृष्टी रहित भक्त के लिए इस परम गोपनीय विज्ञानं सहित ज्ञान को पुनः भलीभांति कहूँगा, जिसको जानकर तू दु:खरूप संसार से मुक्त हो जायेगा !! १ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

राज विद्या राज गुह्यं पवित्र मिद मुत्तमम्।
प्रत्यक्षा वगमं धर्म्यं सुसुखं कर्तुम व्ययम्॥९- २॥

यहि ज्ञान पुनीत है फलदायी,
अति होत सुगम, अविनाशी है.
यहि ज्ञान गुरु, अति गोप महिम,
यहि धर्म मयी सुख राशी है.

यह विज्ञान सहित ज्ञान सब विद्याओं का राजा, सब गोपनीयों का राजा, अति पवित्र, अति उत्तम, प्रत्यक्ष फल वाला, धर्मयुक्त, साधन करने में बड़ा सुगम और अविनाशी है !! २ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अश्रद्द धानाः पुरुषा धर्म स्यास्य परन्तप।
अप्राप्य मां निवर्तन्ते मृत्यु संसार वर्त्मनि॥९- ३॥

यहि ज्ञान के तत्त्व विहीन भये,
तिनके मन श्रद्धा होत कहाँ ?
और ना ही परन्तप मैं उनकौ,
बहु जन्म-मरण तिन होत वहॉं

हे परन्तप ! इस उपर्युक्त धर्म में श्रद्धाराहित पुरुष मुझको न प्राप्त होकर मृत्युरूप संसारचक्र में भ्रमण करते रहते हैं !! ३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

मया ततमिदं सर्वं जगद व्यक्त मूर्तिना।
मत्स्थानि सर्व भूतानि न चाहं तेष्व वस्थितः॥९- ४॥

परब्रह्म प्रभोमय जग सगरौ,
यहि जग मुझ मांहीं समाय रह्यो.
मैं प्रानिन कौ आधार तथापि,
कदापि न नैकु समाय रह्यो

मुझ निराकार परमात्मा से यह सब जगत जल से बरफ के सदृश परिपूर्ण है और सब भूत मेरे अंतर्गत संकल्प के आधार स्थित हैं, किन्तु वास्तव में मैं उनमे स्थित नहीं हूँ !! ४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

न च मत्स्थानि भूतानि पश्य मे योग मैश्वरम्।
भूत भृन्न च भूतस्थो ममात्मा भूत भावनः॥९- ५॥

कर्ता, भर्ता, हर्ता सबकौ
जग सृष्टि नियंता धारक हूँ.,
सब मोसों, मैं नाहीं उनमें.
अस अद्भुत माया कारक हूँ

वे सब भूत मुझमे स्थित नहीं हैं; किन्तु मेरी ईश्वरीय योगशक्ति को देख कि भूतों का धारण-पोषण करनेवाला और भूतों को उत्पन्न करनेवाला भी मेरा आत्मा वास्तव में भूतों में स्थित नहीं है !! ५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यथाकाश स्थितो नित्यं वायुः सर्वत्रगो महान्।
तथा सर्वाणि भूतानि मत्स्थानी त्युप धारय॥९- ६॥

जस वायु गगन सों जनमत है,
नभ माहीं बसत अपि नित्य सदा,
तस जग सगरौ , मुझ माहीं बसे.
मोरे संकल्पन वश होत सदा

जैसे आकाश से उत्पन्न सर्वत्र विचरने वाला महान वायु सदा आकाश में ही स्थित है, वैसे ही मेरे संकल्प द्वारा उत्पन्न होने से संपूर्ण भूत मुझमे स्थित हैं, ऐसा जान !! ६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सर्व भूतानि कौन्तेय प्रकृतिं यान्ति मामिकाम्।
कल्पक्षये पुनस्तानि कल्पादौ विसृजा म्यहम्॥९- ७॥

यहि कल्प के अंत में हे अर्जुन!
मुझ माहीं सबहिं लय होवत है.
पुनि कल्प के आदि में केवल बस,
एक कृष्ण , रचयिता होवत है

हे अर्जुन ! कल्पों के अंत में सब भूत मेरी प्रकृति को प्राप्त होते हैं अर्थात प्रकृति में लीन होते हैं और कल्पों के आदि में उनको मैं फिर रचता हूँ !! ७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

प्रकृतिं स्वाम वष्टभ्य विसृजामि पुनः पुनः।
भूतग्राम मिमं कृत्स्नम वशं प्रकृते र्वशात्॥९- ८॥

मम त्रिगुणी माया के वश ही,
मैं रचना कौ व्यवहार करूँ.
अनुसार करम सब प्रानिन के
पुनि-पुनि मैं यह संसार रचूँ

अपनी प्रकृति को अंगीकार करके स्वभाव के बल से परतंत्र हुए इस संपूर्ण भूतसमुदाय को बार-बार उनके कर्मों के अनुसार रचता हूँ !! ८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

न च मां तानि कर्माणि निबध्नन्ति धनंजय।
उदासीन वदासीनम सक्तं तेषु कर्मसु॥९- ९॥

फल आस विहीन उदासी वत
हे अर्जुन ! होत मैं करमन में,
सों कर्तापन कौ भाव मोहें ,
नहीं बांधत कर्म के बंधन में

हे अर्जुन ! उन कर्मों में आसक्ति रहित और उदासीन के सदृश* स्थित मुझ परमात्मा को वे कर्म नहीं बांधते !! ९ !! 

*.  जिसके संपूर्ण कार्य कर्तत्व भाव के बिना अपने-आप सत्ता मात्र से ही होते हैं, उसका नाम "उदासीन के सदृश" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

मया ध्यक्षेण प्रकृतिः सूयते सचराचरम्।
हेतु नानेन कौन्तेय जगद्वि परिवर्तते॥९- १०॥

जग सकल चराचर और माया,
मोरे सकाश सों पार्थ ! सुनौ.
यहि हेतु सों पुनि आवन-जावन ,
कौ चक्र जगत अथ, अर्थ गुनौ

हे अर्जुन ! मुझ अधिष्ठाता के सकाश से प्रकृति चराचर सहित सर्व जगत को रचती है और इस हेतु से ही यह संसार चक्र घूम रहा है !! १० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अव जानन्ति मां मूढा मानुषीं तनु माश्रितम्।
परं भावम जानन्तो मम भूत महेश्वरम्॥९- ११॥

मैं एकही ब्रह्म सकल जग कौ,
पर मूढ़ न मोहे जानाति हैं.
तन पाय के मानव को तबहूँ ,
मोहे तुच्छ नगण्य बतावति हैं

मेरे परम भाव को न जानने वाले मूढ़ लोग मनुष्य का शरीर धारण करनेवाले मुझ संपूर्ण भूतो के महान  इश्वर  को तुच्छ समझते हैं अर्थात अपनी योग माया से संसार के उद्धार के लिए मनुष्य रूप में विचरते हुए मुझ परमेश्वर को साधारण मनुष्य मानते हैं !! 11 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

मोघाशा मोघ कर्माणो मोघ ज्ञाना विचेतसः।
राक्षसी मासुरीं चैव प्रकृतिं मोहिनीं श्रिताः॥९- १२॥

जिन व्यर्थ आस और कर्म गहें
और व्यर्थ कौ ज्ञान वे मूढ़ जना.
तिन आसुरी तामस वृत्ति अधम
अज्ञानहूँ तिन माहीं होत घना

वे व्यर्थ आशा, व्यर्थ कर्म और व्यर्थ ज्ञान वाले विक्षिप्त चित्त अज्ञानीजन राक्षसी, आसुरीं  और मोहिनी प्रकृतिको* ही धारण किये रहते हैं !! १२ !!

*.   जिसको आसुरी संपदा के नाम से विस्तारपूर्वक भगवान ने गीता के अध्याय १६ श्लोक ४ तथा श्लोक ७ से २१  तक में कहा है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

महात्मानस्तु मां पार्थ दैवीं प्रकृति माश्रिताः।
भजन्त्य नन्य मनसो ज्ञात्वा भूतादि मव्ययम्॥९- १३॥

जिन दैविक भावन के ज्ञानी ,
मोहे सृष्टि मूल में जानाति हैं .
अविनाशी जानि अनन्य मना,
मोरो नित्य भजन वे गावति हैं

परन्तु हे कुंतीपुत्र ! दैवी प्रकृति के आश्रित महत्माजन मुझको सब भूतों का सनातन कारण और नाश रहित अक्षर स्वरूप जानकर अनन्य मन से युक्त होकर निरंतर भजते हैं !! १३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सततं कीर्तयन्तो मां यत न्तश्च दृढव्रताः।
नमस्य न्तश्च मां भक्त्या नित्य युक्ता उपासते॥९- १४॥

जिन भक्तन दृढ़ मन भक्ति भजन,
मोहे पाउन हेतु प्रयास करै.
मम भक्ति, अनन्य सों ध्यान करै,
और बारम्बार प्रणाम करै

वे ढृढ़ निश्चय वाले भक्तजन निरंतर मेरे नाम और गुणों का कीर्तन करते हुए तथा मेरी प्राप्ति के लिए यत्न करते हुए और मुझको बार-बार प्रणाम करते हुए सदा मेरे ध्यान में युक्त होकर अनन्य प्रेम से युक्त होकर मेरी उपासना करते हैं !! १४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ज्ञान यज्ञेन चाप्यन्ये यजन्तो मामु पासते।
एकत्वेन पृथक्त्वेन बहुधा विश्वतो मुखम्॥९- १५॥

जिन पूजे रूप विराट मेरौ,
तिन जित देखे, तित श्याम मयी,
कोऊ सेवक स्वामी भाव भजे,
कोऊ यज्ञ रूप सों ज्ञान मयी

दूसरे ज्ञानयोगी मुझ निर्गुण निराकार ब्रम्ह का ज्ञानयज्ञ के द्वारा अभिन्न भाव से पूजन करते हुए भी मेरी उपासना करते हैं और दूसरे मनुष्य बहुत प्रकार से स्थित मुझ विराटस्वरूप परमेश्वर की पृथक भाव से उपासना करते हैं !! १५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अहं क्रतुरहं यज्ञः स्वधा हमह मौषधम्।
मन्त्रोऽहम हमे वाज्य मह मग्नि रहं हुतम्॥९- १६॥

मैं यज्ञ सुधा घृत मन्त्र हूँ मैं,
मैं पावक, अन्न, हवन मैं हूँ.
मैं कर्म क्रतु औषधि मैं हूँ,
जड़ - चेतन माहीं बसत मैं हूँ

क्रतु  मैं हूँ, यज्ञ मैं हूँ, स्वधा मैं हूँ, औषधि मैं हूँ, मंत्र मैं हूँ, घृत मैं हूँ, अग्नि मैं हूँ और हवन स्वरूप क्रिया भी मैं ही हूँ  !! १६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

पिता हमस्य जगतो माता धाता पितामहः।
वेद्यं पवित्र मोंकार ऋक्साम यजुरेव च॥९- १७॥

फल कर्म-प्रदाता करमन कौ,
धारण कर्ता, आधार हूँ मैं.
पितु-मातु पितामह, गेय शुचि;
ऋग, साम, यजु ओंकार हूँ मैं

इस संपूर्ण जगत का धता अर्थात धारण करनेवाला एवं कर्मों के फल को देनेवाला, पिता, माता, पितामह, जाननेयोग्य, पवित्र ओंकार तथा ऋग्वेद, सामवेद, और यजुर्वेद भी मैं ही हूँ  !! १७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

गतिर्भर्ता प्रभुः साक्षी निवासः शरणं सुहृत्।
प्रभवः प्रलयः स्थानं निधानं बीजम व्ययम्॥९- १८॥

कर्ता , भर्ता , हर्ता शरणम्
उत्पत्ति प्रलय सुख राशी हूँ.
उपकार करत बिनु बदले अस ,
आधार अगम अविनाशी हूँ

प्राप्त होने योग्य परम धाम, भरण-पोषण करनेवाला, सबका स्वामी, शुभाशुभ का देखनेवाला, सबका वास स्थान, शरण लेने योग्य, प्रत्युपकार न चाहकर हित करनेवाला, सबकी उत्पत्ति-प्रलय का हेतु, स्थिति का अधर, निधान* और अविनाशी कारण  भी मैं ही हूँ !! १८ !!

*.       प्रलयकाल में संपूर्ण भूत सूक्ष्म रूप से जिसमे लय होते हैं, उसका नाम "निधान" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

तपाम्य हमहं वर्षं निगृह्णा म्युत्सृ जामि च।
अमृतं चैव मृत्युश्च सद सच्चाह मर्जुन॥९- १९॥

रवि रूप तकत मैं वर्षा कौ,
आकर्षित करी बरसावत हूँ.
सत और असत अमृत -मृत्यु
सर्वस्व मैं पार्थ बतावत हूँ

मैं ही सुर्यरूप से तपता हूँ, वर्षा का आकर्षण करता हूँ और उसे बरसाता हूँ ! हे अर्जुन ! मैं ही अमृत और मृत्यु हूँ और सत-असत भी मैं ही हूँ  !! 19 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

त्रैविद्या मां सोमपाः पूतपापा यज्ञै रिष्ट्वा स्वर्गतिं प्रार्थयन्ते।
ते पुण्य मासाद्य सुरेन्द्र लोक मश्नन्ति दिव्यान्दि विदेव भोगान्॥९- २०॥

कर पान अमिय तीनहूँ विद्या ,
नर पाप रहित हुइ जात महे,
बहु काल इन्द्र के लोक रहे,
बहु भोग अलौकिक भोग गहें


तीनों वेदों में विधान किये हुए सकाम कर्मों को करनेवाले, सोमरस को पीनेवाले, पापरहित पुरुष* मुझको यज्ञों के द्वारा पूजकर स्वर्ग की प्राप्ति चाहते हैं; वे पुरुष अपने पुण्यों के फलरूप स्वर्गलोक को प्राप्त होकर स्वर्ग में दिव्य देवताओं के भोगों को भोगते हैं !! २० !! 

*.   यहाँ स्वर्ग प्राप्ति के प्रतिबंधक देवऋण रूप पाप से पवित्र होना समझना चाहिए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

ते तं भुक्त्वा स्वर्ग लोकं विशालं क्षीणे पुण्ये मर्त्य लोकं विशन्ति।
एवं त्रयी धर्ममनु प्रपन्ना गतागतं कामकामा लभन्ते॥९- २१॥

जब पुण्य नसावत अस जन के ,
पुनि लोक मरण के आवत हैं,
जिन कर्म सकाम की चाह घनी,
वे पुनि-पुनि आवत-जावत हैं


वे उस विशाल स्वर्गलोक को भोगकर पुण्य क्षीण होने पर मृत्युलोक को प्राप्त होते हैं ! इस प्रकार स्वर्ग के साधनरूप तीनों वेदों में कहे हुए सकाम कर्म का आश्रय लेनेवाले और भोगों की कामना करनेवाले पुरुष बार-बार आवागमन को प्राप्त होते हैं, अर्थात पुण्य के प्रभाव से स्वर्ग में जाते हैं और पुण्य क्षीण होनेपर मृत्युलोक में आते हैं !! २१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अनन्या श्चिन्त यन्तो मां ये जनाः पर्युपासते।
तेषां नित्याभि युक्तानां योगक्षेमं वहाम्यहम्॥९- २२॥

जेहि भक्त अनन्य हो मोहे भजे,
फल करमन कौ जिन मोह तजे
अस भक्त को योग व् क्षेम वहन,
मैं लेत स्वयं, मोहे न बिसरे


जो अनन्य प्रेमी भक्तजन मुझ परमेश्वर को निरंतर चिंतन करते हुए निष्कामभाव से भजते हैं, उन नित्य-निरंतर मेरा चिंतन करने वाले पुरुषों का योगक्षेम* मैं स्वयं प्राप्त कर देता हूँ !! २२ !! 

*.  भगवत स्वरूप की प्राप्ति का नाम "योग" है और भगवत प्राप्ति के निमित्त किये हुए साधन की रक्षा का नाम "क्षेम" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

येऽप्यन्य देवता भक्ता यजन्ते श्रद्ध यान्विताः।
तेऽपि मामेव कौन्तेय यजन्त्य विधि पूर्वकम्॥९- २३॥

जिन देवन अन्य कौ पूजत हैं,
अस भांति मोहे ही पूजत हैं,
बिनु ज्ञान विधान विधि सों वे,
विधि हीन मोहे ही पूजत हैं


हे अर्जुन ! यद्दपि श्रद्धा से युक्त जो सकाम भक्त दूसरे देवताओं को पूजते हैं, वे भी मुझको ही पूजते हैं; किन्तु उनका वह पूजन अविधिपूर्वक अर्थात अज्ञानपूर्वक  है !! २३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अहं हि सर्व यज्ञानां भोक्ता च प्रभुरेव च।
न तु मामभि जानन्ति तत्त्वे नातश्च्य वन्ति ते॥९- २४॥

सुन अर्जुन मैं ही हूँ क्यों कि
एकमेव ईशानंम यज्ञन कौ.
जिन तत्त्व सों मोहे न जानि सकै
पुनि पावति जन्मं -मरणं कौ


क्योंकि संपूर्ण यज्ञों का भोक्ता और स्वामी भी मैं ही हूँ; परन्तु वे मुझ परमेश्वर को तत्व से नहीं जानते, इसी से गिरते हैं अर्थात पुनर्जन्म को प्राप्त होते हैं !! २४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यान्ति देवव्रता देवान्पितॄ न्यान्ति पितृव्रताः।
भूतानि यान्ति भूतेज्या यान्ति मद्या जिनोऽपि माम्॥९- २५॥

जिन पूजै देवन देव मिलें
पितरन कौ पूजे पितर मिलै,
जिन पूजें भूतन भूत मिलें,
मेरौ भक्त ही मोसों प्रवर मिलै

देवताओं को पूजनेवाले देवताओं को प्राप्त होते हैं, पितरों को पूजनेवाले पितरों को प्राप्त होते हैं, भूतों को पूजनेवाले भूतों को प्राप्त होते हैं और मेरा पूजन करनेवाले भक्त मुझको ही प्राप्त होते हैं ! इसलिए मेरे भक्तों का पुनर्जन्म नहीं होता  !! २५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

पत्रं पुष्पं फलं तोयं यो मे भक्त्या प्रयच्छति।
तदहं भक्त्यु पहृत मश्नामि प्रयतात्मनः॥९- २६॥

जेहि पात, सुमन, फल, जल मोहे
करै प्रेम सों अर्पित भक्त कोई.
साकार प्रगट, अति प्रीति सहित,
मैं खावत हूँ सोई-सोई


जो कोई भक्त मेरे लिए प्रेम से पत्र, फल, जल अदि अर्पण करता है, उस शुद्धबुद्धि निष्काम प्रेमी भक्त का प्रेमपूर्वक अर्पण किया हुआ वह पत्र-पुष्पादी मैं सगुणरूप से प्रकट होकर प्रीतिसहित खाता हूँ !! २६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यत्करोषि यदश्नासि यज्जुहोषि ददासि यत्।
यत्त पस्यसि कौन्तेय तत्कुरुष्व मदर्पणम्॥९- २७॥

ताप दान धरम ,शुभ कर्म हवन.
जो खावै जो कछु कर्म किया.
कौन्तेय मोहे अर्पित करिकै
कर्तापन नैकु न होत हिया


हे अर्जुन ! तू जो कर्म करता है, जो खाता है, जो हवन करता है, जो दान देता है और जो तप करता है, वह सब मेरे अर्पण कर  !! २७ !!

----------


## sushilnkt

*ओ श्याम मुरली बजा रे में तो दोडी चली आऊ 
..................................................  ...............*

----------


## SUNIL1107

शुभाशुभ फलैरेवं मोक्ष्यसे कर्म बन्धनैः।
संन्यास योग युक्तात्मा विमुक्तो मामु पैष्यसि॥९- २८॥

मन योगमयी अभ्यास वृति
और मोहे अर्पित करमन सों.
मुझ माहीं समाय के मुक्त भयौ
शुभ कर्म अशुभ फल बंधन सों


इस प्रकार, जिसमें समस्त कर्म मुझ भगवान् के अर्पण होते हैं -- ऐसे सन्यासयोग से युक्त चित्तवाला तू शुभाशुभ फलरूप कर्म बंधन से मुक्त हो जायेगा और उनसे मुक्त होकर मुझको ही प्राप्त होगा  !! २८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

समोऽहं सर्व भूतेषु न मे द्वेष्यो स्ति न प्रियः।
ये भजन्ति तु मां भक्त्या मयि ते तेषु चाप्यहम्॥९- २९॥

सम भाव सों व्यापक प्राणी में
अथ मोरो अप्रिय न प्रिय कोई.
पर भक्त जो मोहे भजे हिय सों
अस मेरौ, में उनमें होई

मैं सब भूतों में समभाव से व्यापक हूँ, न कोई मेरा अप्रिय है और न प्रिय है; परन्तु जो भक्त मुझको प्रेम से भजते हैं, वे मुझमे हैं और मैं भी उनमे प्रत्यक्ष प्रकट* हूँ !! २९ !! 

*.  जैसे सूक्ष्म रूप से सब जगह व्यापक हुआ भी अग्नि साधनों द्वारा प्रकट करने से ही प्रत्यक्ष होता है, वैसे ही सब जगह स्थित हुआ भी परम्व्श्वर भक्ति से भजनेवाले के ही अंतःकरण में प्रत्यक्ष रूप से प्रकट होता हूँ !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अपि चेत्सु दुराचारो भजते माम नन्यभाक्।
साधुरेव स मन्तव्यः सम्य ग्व्यव सितो हि सः॥९- ३०॥

कोऊ अतिशय होत दुराचारी
अंतर्मन सों यदि मोहे भजे
मानहुं तेहि साधू जस ही यदि,
दृढ़ चित्त मना सों विकार तजे


यदि कोई अतिशय दुराचारी भी अनन्य भाव से मेरा भक्त होकर मुझको भजता है तो वह साधू ही मानने योग्य है; क्योंकि वह यथार्थ निश्चय वाला है ! अर्थात उसने भलीभांति निश्चय कर लिया है कि परमेश्वर के भजन के समान अन्य कुछ भी नहीं है !! ३० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

क्षिप्रं भवति धर्मात्मा शश्वच्छान्तिं निगच्छति।
कौन्तेय प्रति जानीहि न मे भक्तः प्रणश्यति॥९- ३१॥

वही अधम आचरण युक्त जना
सत करम -धरम मय होवत है,.
सत शांति सनातन पाय यथा
फिर नाश कबहूँ नहीं होवत है


वह शीघ्र ही धर्मात्मा हो जाता है और सदा रहनेवाली परम शांति को प्राप्त होता है ! हे अर्जुन ! तू निश्चय पूर्वक सत्य जान कि मेरा भक्त नष्ट नहीं होता !! ३१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

मां हि पार्थ व्यपाश्रित्य येऽपि स्युः पाप योनयः।
स्त्रियो वैश्या स्तथा शूद्रा स्तेऽपि यान्ति परां गतिम्॥९- ३२॥

हे अर्जुन!नारी वैश्य शूद्र
बहु पाप करम कर्ता कोई
शरणागत मोरी होत यदि,
गति पाय परम मुक्ता सोई


हे अर्जुन ! स्त्री, वैश्य, शूद्र तथा पाप योनी चांडाल आदि जो कोई भी हों, वे भी मेरे शरण होकर परम गति को ही प्राप्त होते हैं !! ३२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

किं पुन र्ब्राह्मणाः पुण्या भक्ता राजर्ष यस्तथा।
अनित्यम सुखं लोक मिमं प्राप्य भजस्व माम्॥९- ३३॥

ऋषिराज भगत जन ब्राह्मण के,
और पुण्य जनों के क्या कहना.
जो त्याग सकल क्षण भंगुर जग,
भजे मोहे, मोरे संग ही रहना


फिर इसमें तो कहना ही क्या है, जो पुण्यशील ब्राह्मण तथा राजर्षि भक्तजन मेरी शरण होकर परमगति को प्राप्त होते हैं ! इसलिए तू सुखरहित और क्षणभंगुर इस मनुष्य शरीर को प्राप्त होकर निरंतर मेरा ही भजन कर !! ३३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

मन्मना भव मद्भक्तो मद्याजी मां नमस्कुरु।
मामे वैष्यसि युक्त्वैव मात्मानं मत्परायणः॥९- ३४॥

अर्पित तन-धन विह्वल मन सों,
अति नेह अनन्य जो प्राणी करै.
शरणागत होत समर्पित जन ,
मुझ मांहीं विलीन हों प्राणी तरै


मुझमे मनवाला हो, मेरा भक्त बन, मेरा पूजन करनेवाला हो, मुझको प्रणाम कर ! इस प्रकार आत्मा को मुझमे नियुक्त करके मेरे परायण होकर तू मुझको ही प्राप्त होगा !! ३४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद भागवत गीता सूप निषत्सू ब्रम्ह विद्यायां

योगशास्त्रे श्री कृष्ण-अर्जुन संवादे राजविद्या राजगुह्य योगो 

नाम नवमो अध्यायः !! ९ !!

************************************************** ************************************************** 

यहाँ पर राजविद्या राजगुह्य योग नामक नवम अध्याय समाप्त होता है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब शुरू होता है विभूति योग नामक दशम अध्याय

----------


## SUNIL1107

अथ दशमो अध्यायः 
श्री भगवानुवाच

भूय एव महाबाहो शृणु मे परमं वचः।
यत्तेऽहं प्रीयमाणाय वक्ष्यामि हितकाम्यया॥१०- १॥

श्री भगवानुवाच
तू मोसों घनेरौ, नेह करै
कल्यान मैं चाहूँ , यथार्थ तेरौ ,
मेरौ मर्म सुनौ हे महाबाहो!
तू भक्त मेरौ, मैं पार्थ! तेरौ

श्री भगवान् बोले -- हे महाबाहो ! फिर भी मेरे परम रहस्य और प्रभावयुक्त वचन को सुन, जिसे मैं तुझ अतिशय प्रेम रखनेवाले के लिये हित की इच्छा से कहूँगा !! १ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

न मे विदुः सुरगणाः प्रभवं न महर्षयः।
अहमादिर्हि देवानां महर्षीणां च सर्वशः॥१०- २॥

ना देवन ना ही महर्षि गण,
उत्पत्ति कौ मोरी जानत हैं,
अति आदि हूँ कारण यहि सबकौ
कोऊ बिरलौ मोहे पिछानत हैं

मेरी उत्पत्ति को अर्थात लीला से प्रकट होने को न देवता लोग जानते हैं और न महिर्षिजन ही जानते हैं, क्योंकि मैं सब प्रकार से देवताओं का और महिर्षियों का भी आदिकारण हूँ !! २ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यो मामजमनादिं च वेत्ति लोकमहेश्वरम्।
असंमूढः स मर्त्येषु सर्वपापैः प्रमुच्यते॥१०- ३॥

लोकेश, अनादि अजन्मा, मैं
यहि रूपहीं जो मोहें ज्ञात करें,
तिन तत्त्व सों जानति ज्ञानी जन,
और पाप सबहिं, हुइ जात परे

जो मुझको अजन्मा अर्थात वास्तव में जन्मरहित, अनादि* और लोकों का महान ईश्वर तत्व से जानता है, वह मनुष्यों में ज्ञानवान पुरुष संपूर्ण पापों से मुक्त हो जाता है !! ३ !! 

*. अनादि उसको कहते हैं कि जो आदि रहित हो एवं सबका कारण हो !

----------


## SUNIL1107

बुद्धि र्ज्ञानम संमोहः क्षमा सत्यं दमः शमः।
सुखं दुःखं भवोऽभावो भयं चाभय मेव च॥१०- ४॥

भय, सत्य, क्षमा, और यश अपयश,
शम, दम, तप, तत्त्व कौ ज्ञान हूँ मैं.
उत्पत्ति-प्रलय सुख-दुखन कौ,
नियमित कर्ता हूँ, विधान हूँ मैं

निश्चय करने की शक्ति, यथार्थ ज्ञान, असम्मूढ़ता, क्षमा, सत्य, इन्द्रियों का वश में करना, मन का निग्रह तथा सुख-दु:ख, उत्पत्ति-प्रलय और भय-अभय तथा अहिंसा, समता, संतोष, तप*, दान, कीर्ति और अपकीर्ति -- ऐसे ये प्राणियों के नाना प्रकार के भाव मुझसे ही होते हैं !! ४-५ !! 

*. स्वधर्म के आचरण से इन्द्रियादी को तपाकर शुद्ध करने का नाम "तप" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अहिंसा समता तुष्टिस्तपो दानं यशोऽयशः।
भवन्ति भावा भूतानां मत्त एव पृथग्विधाः॥१०- ५॥

तप दान कीरति अपकीरति ,
संतोष अहिंसा और सत हैं.
सब प्रानिन के बहु भाव विविध.,
सब मोसों ही तो उपजत हैं

उपरोक्त श्लोक का अर्थ ऊपर की प्रविष्टी 403 में पढ़ें !

----------


## SUNIL1107

महर्षयः सप्त पूर्वे चत्वारो मन वस्तथा।
मद्भावा मानसा जाता येषां लोक इमाः प्रजाः॥१०- ६॥

ऋषि सप्त मनु चौदह उनसों,
सनकादि भये पहिले जो भी.
निष्पन्न मोरे संकल्पन सों,
भये प्रजा आदि जग में जो भी

सात महिर्षिजन, चार उनसे भी पूर्व में होनेवाले सनकादि तथा स्वायम्भुव आदि चौदह मनु -- ये मुझमे भाव वाले सब के सब मेरे संकल्प से उत्पन्न हुए हैं, जिनकी संसार में यह सम्पूर्ण प्रजा है !! ६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

एतां विभूतिं योगं च मम यो वेत्ति तत्त्वतः।
सोऽवि कम्पेन योगेन युज्यते नात्र संशयः॥१०- ७॥

जिन योगन शक्ति विभूतिन कौ,
मोरे तत्वन कौ पहिचानत हैं.
तिन ध्यान योग सों संशय बिनु,
सगरे मुझ माहीं समावत हैं

जो पुरुष मेरी इस परमेश्वर्य रूप विभूति को और योगशक्ति को तत्व से जानता है*, वह निश्चल भक्तियोग से युक्त हो जाता है -- इसमें कुछ भी संशय नहीं है !! ७ !!

*. जो कुछ दृश्य मात्र संसार है, वह सब भगवान की माया है और एक वासुदेव भगवान ही सर्वत्र परिपूर्ण है, यह जानना ही तत्व से जानना है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अहं सर्वस्य प्रभवो मत्तः सर्वं प्रवर्तते।
इति मत्वा भजन्ते मां बुधा भावसमन्विताः॥१०- ८॥

यहि जगत सृष्टि कौ कारण मैं,
करमन क्षमता मोसों उपजै
यहि जान तत्व सों ज्ञानी जना
बस मोहे भजै, बस मोहे भजै,

मैं वासुदेव ही सम्पूर्ण जगत की उत्पत्ति का कारण हूँ और मुझसे ही सब जगत चेष्टा करता है, इस प्रकार समझकर श्रद्धा और भक्ति से युक्त बुद्धिमान भक्तजन मुझ परमेश्वर को ही निरंतर भजते हैं !! ८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

मच्चित्ता मद्गत प्राणा बोध यन्तः परस्परम्।
कथय न्तश्च मां नित्यं तुष्यन्ति च रमन्ति च॥१०- ९॥

मुझ माहीं सतत जिन चित्त लग्यो,
मुझ माहीं जिनके प्राण परयो.
वासुदेवहिं चित्त रमाय हिया ,
मन चित्त कथन गुण गान करयो

निरंतर मुझमे मन लगानेवाले और मुझमे ही प्राणों को अर्पण करनेवाले* भक्तजन मेरी भक्ति की चर्चा के द्वारा आपस में मेरे स्वभाव को जनाते हुए तथा गुण और प्रभाव सहित मेरा कथन करते हुए ही निरंतर संतुष्ट होते हैं और मुझ वासुदेव में ही निरंतर रमण करते हैं !! ९ !! 

*.  मुझ वासुदेव के लिये ही जिन्होंने अपना जीवन अर्पण कर दिया है, उनका नाम "मदगतप्राणाः" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

तेषां सततयुक्तानां भजतां प्रीतिपूर्वकम्।
ददामि बुद्धियोगं तं येन मामुपयान्ति ते॥१०- १०॥

अस मेरौ सतत जिन ध्यान कियौ,
तिन योग सों योग, मैं योग कियौ.
जिन मेरौ भजन मन प्रीत कियौ,
बिनु संशय मोसों ही योग कियौ

उन निरंतर मेरे ध्यान आदि में लगे हुए और प्रेमपूर्वक भजनेवाले भक्तों को मैं वह तत्वज्ञान रूप योग देता हूँ, जिससे वे मुझको ही प्राप्त होते हैं !! १० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तेषामेवानु कम्पार्थ महम ज्ञानजं तमः।
नाश याम्यात्म भावस्थो ज्ञान दीपेन भास्वता॥१०- ११॥

अंतर्मन अंतस माहीं बसौं,
मैं उनकौ अनुग्रह करवन कौ,
मैं ज्ञान के दीप सों शेष करूँ,
अज्ञान तिमिर तिन हिय मन कौ

हे अर्जुन ! उनके ऊपर अनुग्रह करने के लिये उनके अन्तःकरण में स्थित हुआ मैं स्वयं ही उनके अज्ञान जनित अंधकार को प्रकाशमय तत्वज्ञान रूप दीपक के द्वारा नष्ट कर देता हूँ !! ११ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

परं ब्रह्म परं धाम पवित्रं परमं भवान्।
पुरुषं शाश्वतं दिव्यमादिदेवमजं विभुम्॥१०- १२॥

अर्जुन उवाच
शुचि धाम परम प्रभु पावन है,
परब्रह्म परम प्रभु आप महे,
अस दिव्य ऋषि जन नित्य कहें ,
बिनु जन्म चहुँ दिसि व्याप रहे

अर्जुन बोले -- आप परम ब्रम्ह, परम धाम और परम पवित्र हैं, क्योंकि आपको सब ऋषिगण सनातन, दिव्य पुरुष एवं देवों का भी आदिदेव, अजन्मा और सर्व व्यापी कहते हैं ! वैसे ही देव ऋषि नारद तथा असित और देवल ऋषि तथा महिर्षि व्यास भी कहते हैं और आप भी मेरे प्रति कहते हैं !! १२-१३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

आहुस्त्वा मृषयः सर्वे देवर्षि र्नारद स्तथा।
असितो देवलो व्यासः स्वयं चैव ब्रवीषि मे॥१०- १३॥

ऋषि देवल व्यास महर्षि और,
नारद देवर्षि कहवत हैं,
ऋषि असित, स्वयं प्रभु आप भी तौ,
अस मोरे विषय यहि कहवत हैं

उपरोक्त श्लोक का अर्थ ऊपर की प्रविष्टी 411 में पढ़ें !

----------


## SUNIL1107

सर्व मेतदृतं मन्ये यन्मां वदसि केशव।
न हि ते भग वन्व्यक्तिं विदुर्देवा न दानवाः॥१०- १४॥

हे केशव ! मोसों कहवत जो
वही सत्य -सनातन मानत हूँ.
न ही देव न दानव जानत हूँ ,
तोरी लीला अद्भुत मानत हूँ

हे केशव ! जो कुछ भी मेरे प्रति आप कहते हैं, इस सबको मैं सत्य मानता हूँ ! हे भगवन ! आपके लीलामय* स्वरूप को न तो दानव जानते हैं और न देवता ही !! १४ !! 

*. गीता अध्याय ४ श्लोक ६ में इसका विस्तार देखना चाहिए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

स्वय मेवात्म नात्मानं वेत्थ त्वं पुरुषोत्तम।
भूत भावन भूतेश देवदेव जगत्पते॥१०- १५॥

सब प्रानिन के सरजन हारे,
हे देवों के देव ! कहाँ कत हो?
हे पुरुषोत्तम ! स्वामी जग के,
तुम आपु ही आपु को जानति हो

हे भूतों को उत्पन्न करनेवाले ! हे भूतों के ईश्वर ! हे देवों के देव ! हे जगत के स्वामी ! हे पुरुषोत्तम ! आप स्वयं ही अपने से अपने को जानते हैं !! १५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

वक्तुमर्हस्य शेषेण दिव्या ह्यात्म विभूतयः।
याभि र्विभूति भिर्लोका निमांस्त्वं व्याप्य तिष्ठसि॥१०- १६॥

तुम समरथ आपु बतावन कौ,
प्रभु आपुनि दिव्य विभूतिन कौ,
ब्रह्माण्ड में आपु ही वास करै,
सरजन हारो तू कण-कण कौ

इसलिए आप ही उन अपनी दिव्या विभूतियों को सम्पूर्णता से कहने में समर्थ हैं, जिन विभूतियों के द्वारा आप इन सब लोकों को व्याप्त करके स्थित हैं !! १६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

कथं विद्यामहं योगिंस्त्वां सदा परिचिन्तयन्।
केषु केषु च भावेषु चिन्त्योऽसि भगवन्मया॥१०- १७॥

केहि भांति तोरौ , योगेश्वर मैं,
करि पाऊं सतत चिंतन कैसे?
केहि-केहि भावन सुमिरन करिकै ,
कथ पावों तोहे भगवन कैसे?

हे योगेश्वर ! मैं किस प्रकार निरंतर चिंतन करता हुआ आपको जानूँ और हे भगवन ! आप किन-किन भावों में मेरे द्वारा चिंतन करनेयोग्य हैं !! १७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

विस्तरे णात्मनो योगं विभूतिं च जनार्दन।
भूयः कथय तृप्तिर्हि शृण्वतो नास्ति मेऽमृतम्॥१०- १८॥

विस्तार सों केशव मर्म कहौ,
तोरी दिव्य विभूति को अंत कहाँ?
अमृतमय वचन तोरे सुनि के ,
मन होत जनार्दन ! तृप्त कहाँ?

हे जनार्दन ! अपनी योगशक्ति को और विभूति को फिर भी विस्तारपूर्वक कहिये, क्योंकि आपके अमृतमय वचनों को सुनते हुए मेरी तृप्ति नहीं होती अर्थात सुनने की उत्कंठा बनी ही रहती है !! १८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्री भगवानुवाच 
हन्त ते कथयिष्यामि दिव्या ह्यात्मविभूतयः।
प्राधान्यतः कुरुश्रेष्ठ नास्त्यन्तो विस्तरस्य मे॥१०- १९॥

श्री कृष्ण उवाच
मैं आपुनि दिव्य विभूतिन कौ ,
श्री कृष्ण बताय रह्यो तोसों.
विस्तारन कौ कछु अंत नाहीं,
अनु कन-कन व्याप रह्यो मोसों

श्री भगवान बोले -- हे कुरुश्रेष्ठ ! अब मैं जो मेरी दिव्या विभूतियाँ हैं, उनको तेरे लिये प्रधानता से कहूँगा; क्योंकि मेरे विस्तार का अंत नहीं है !! १९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अहमात्मा गुडाकेश सर्वभूताशय स्थितः।
अहमादिश्च मध्यं च भूतानामन्त एव च॥१०- २०॥

सब प्रानिन की मैं आत्मा हूँ,
मैं वास करूँ हृदयन माहीं.
अति आदि मध्य हूँ, अंत मैं ही ,
मैं अर्जुन! होत कहाँ नाहीं?

हे अर्जुन ! मैं सब भूतों के हृदय में स्थित सबका आत्मा हूँ तथा सम्पूर्ण भूतों का आदि, मध्य और अंत भी मैं ही हूँ !! २० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

आदित्या नामहं विष्णु र्ज्योतिषां रवि रंशुमान्।
मरीचि र्मरुतामस्मि नक्षत्रा णामहं शशी॥१०- २१॥

बस रह्यो पृथा सुत विष्णु में,
अदिति के बारह पुत्रन में.
मैं मरुत देव माहीं मरीचि ,
नक्षत्रन शशि, रवि ज्योतिन में 

मैं अदिति के बारह पुत्रों में विष्णु और ज्योतियों में किरणोंवाला सूर्य हूँ तथा मैं उनचास वायुदेवताओं का तेज और नक्षत्रों का अधिपति चन्द्रमा हूँ !! २१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

वेदानां साम वेदोऽस्मि देवा नामस्मि वासवः।
इन्द्रियाणां मन श्चास्मि भूतानामस्मि चेतना॥१०- २२॥

इन्द्रिन में मन, देवन में देव,
और सामवेद हूँ वेदन में.
सब प्रानिन में चेतनता हूँ ,
बल ज्ञानन कौ मैं हूँ मन में

मैं वेदों में सामवेद हूँ, देवों में इन्द्र हूँ, इन्द्रियों में मन हूँ और भूतप्राणियों की चेतना अर्थात जीवनशक्ति हूँ !! २२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रुद्राणां शंकर श्चास्मि वित्तेशो यक्ष रक्षसाम्।
वसूनां पावक श्चास्मि मेरुः शिखरिणा महम्॥१०- २३॥

एकादश रुद्रन में शंकर ,
मैं यक्ष कुबेर हूँ असुरन में,
मैं आठ वसुन माहीं अग्नि,
गिरिराज सुमेरु, सुमेरन में

मैं एकादश रुद्रों में शंकर हूँ और यक्ष तथा राक्षसों में धन का स्वामी कुबेर हूँ ! मैं आठ वसुओं में अग्नि हूँ और शिखर वाले पर्वतों में सुमेरु पर्वत हूँ !! २३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

पुरोधसां च मुख्यं मां विद्धि पार्थ बृहस्पतिम्।
सेनानी नामहं स्कन्दः सरसा मस्मि सागरः॥१०- २४॥

में मुख्य पुरोहित देवन कौ,
हे पार्थ! बृहस्पति जानि मोहे.
सागर हूँ सरि- सरितन माहीं.
स्कन्द सेनापति मानि मोहे

पुरोहितों में मुखिया बृहस्पति मुझको जान ! हे पार्थ ! मैं सेनापतियों में स्कन्द और जलाशयों में समुद्र हूँ !! २४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

महर्षीणां भृगुरहं गिराम स्म्येक मक्षरम्।
यज्ञानां जप यज्ञोऽस्मि स्थाव राणां हिमालयः॥१०- २५॥

भृगु ऋषि महर्षिन माहीं मैं,
ओंकार हूँ सगरे आखर में.
सब यज्ञन में जप यज्ञ तथा ,
मैं अचल, अचल सब गिरिवर में

मैं महिर्षियों में भृगु और शब्दों में एक अक्षर अर्थात औंकार हूँ ! सब प्रकार के यज्ञों में जपयज्ञ और स्थिर रहनेवालों में हिमालय पहाड़ हूँ !! २५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अश्वत्थः सर्ववृक्षाणां देवर्षीणां च नारदः।
गन्धर्वाणां चित्ररथः सिद्धानां कपिलो मुनिः॥१०- २६॥

वृक्षन माहीं पीपल विराट,
ऋषि नारद हूँ ऋषियन माहीं.
रथ चित्र हूँ मैं गान्धर्वंन में,
मैं कपिल मुनि मुनियन माहीं

मैं सब वृक्षों में पीपल का वृक्ष, देवर्षियों में नारद मुनि, गन्धर्वों में चित्ररथ और सिद्धों में कपिलमुनि हूँ !! २६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

उच्चैःश्रव समश्वानां विद्धि माम मृतोद्भवम्।
ऐरावतं गजेन्द्राणां नराणां च नराधिपम्॥१०- २७॥

अश्वन में उच्चश्रवा, गज में,
मैं ही तो एरावत गज हूँ.
मनुजन में राजा एकराट,
मैं दिग्-दिगंत कौ दिग्गज हूँ

घोड़ों में अमृत के साथ उत्पन्न होनेवाला उच्चेःश्रवा नामक घोडा, श्रेष्ठ हाथियों में एरावत नामक हाथी और मनुष्यों में राजा मुझको जान !! २७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

आयुधा नामहं वज्रं धेनू नामस्मि कामधुक्।
प्रजन श्चास्मि कन्दर्पः सर्पाणा मस्मि वासुकिः॥१०- २८॥

सब गौंअन में हूँ कामधेनु,
और कामदेव हूँ प्रजनन में.
सब सर्पन माहीं सर्प वासुकि,
बल वज्र हूँ सगरे शास्त्रन में

मैं शस्त्रों में वज्र और गौओं में कामधेनु हूँ ! शास्त्रोक्त रीति से सन्तान की उत्पत्ति का हेतु कामदेव हूँ और सर्पों में सर्पराज वासुकी हूँ !! २८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अनन्त श्चास्मि नागानां वरुणो याद सामहम्।
पितॄणा मर्यमा चास्मि यमः संयम तामहम्॥१०- २९॥

में शेषनाग सब नागन में ,
और वरुण देव जलधर माहीं.
पितरों में अयर्मा पितरेश्वर ,
यमराज हूँ , राजेश्वर माहीं

मैं नागों* में शेषनाग और जलचरों का अधिपति वरुण देवता हूँ और पितरों में अर्यमा नामक पितर तथा शासन करनेवालों में यमराज मैं हूँ !! २९ !! 

*. नाग और सर्प यह दो प्रकार की सर्पों की ही जाति हैं !

----------


## SUNIL1107

प्रह्लाद श्चास्मि दैत्यानां कालः कलयता महम्।
मृगाणां च मृगेन्द्रोऽहं वैनतेयश्च पक्षिणाम्॥१०- ३०॥

प्रहलाद हूँ सब दैत्यन माहीं ,
और काल माहीं क्षण,पल मैं हूँ.
मृगराज हूँ सब पशुयन माहीं .
और पक्षिन माहीं गरुण मैं हूँ

मैं दैत्यों में प्रहलाद और गणना करनेवालों का समय* हूँ तथा पशुओं में मृगराज सिंह और पक्षिओं में मैं गरुड हूँ !! ३० !!

*. क्षण, घडी, दिन, पक्ष, मास आदि में जो समय है, वह मैं ही हूँ !

----------


## SUNIL1107

पवनः पवता मस्मि रामः शस्त्र भृतामहम्।
झषाणां मकर श्चास्मि स्रोत सामस्मि जाह्नवी॥१०- ३१॥

पावन कर्ता में पवन , शस्त्र
धारण कर्ता में राम हूँ मैं,
मत्स्यन माहीं मैं मगरमच्छ ,
नदियन में गंगा धाम हूँ मैं

मैं पवित्र करनेवालों में वायु और शस्त्रधारियों में श्री राम हूँ तथा मछलियों में मगर हूँ और नदियों में श्री भागीरथी गंगाजी हूँ !! ३१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सर्गाणा मादिर न्तश्च मध्यं चैवाह मर्जुन।
अध्यात्म विद्या विद्यानां वादः प्रवद तामहम्॥१०- ३२॥

अति आदि अंत और मध्य सृष्टि ,
कौ आत्म ज्ञान सब ज्ञानिन में.,
बहु वाद विवादन में निर्णय ,
सत युक्ति हूँ सत्य प्रमाणन में

हे अर्जुन ! सृष्टियों का आदि और अंत तथा मध्य भी मैं ही हूँ ! मैं विद्याओं में अध्यात्मविद्या अर्थात ब्रम्ह विद्या और परस्पर विवाद करनेवालों का तत्व-निर्णय के लिये किया जानेवाला वाद हूँ !! ३२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अक्षराणाम कारोऽस्मि द्वन्द्वः सामासि कस्य च।
अहमे वाक्षयः कालो धाताहं विश्वतो मुखः॥१०- ३३॥

सब आखर माहीं मैं अकार,
और द्वंद समास समासन में,
सुन महाकाल कौ मुख विराट
धारक पोषक सब कालन में

मैं अक्षरों का अकार हूँ और समासों में द्वन्द नामक समास हूँ ! अक्षयकाल अर्थात काल का भी महाकाल तथा सब ओर मुखवाला, विराट स्वरूप, सबका धारण-पोषण करनेवाला भी मैं ही हूँ !! ३३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

मृत्युः सर्वहर श्चाह मुद्भवश्च भविष्य ताम्।
कीर्तिः श्रीर्वाक्च नारीणां स्मृति र्मेधा धृतिः क्षमा॥१०- ३४॥

यश, कीर्ति, क्षमा, श्री, वाक्, धृति,,
स्मृति, मेघा, हूँ नारिन में .
उत्पत्ति विनाशन कौ कारण ,
अथ कर्म माहीं मैं कारन में

मैं सबका नाश करनेवाला मृत्यु और उत्पन्न होनेवालों का उत्पत्ति हेतु हूँ तथा स्त्रियों में कीर्ति*, श्री, वाक, स्मृति, मेधा, धृति और क्षमा हूँ !! ३४ !! 

*. कीर्ति आदि ये सात देवताओं की स्त्रियाँ और स्त्री-वाचक नामवाले गुण भी प्रसिद्ध हैं, इसलिए दोनों प्रकार से ही भगवन की विभूतियाँ हैं !

----------


## SUNIL1107

बृहत्साम तथा साम्नां गायत्री छन्द सामहम्।
मासानां मार्ग शीर्षोऽह मृतूनां कुसुमाकरः॥१०- ३५॥

शुचि गेय श्रुतिन में साम बृहत,
गायत्री छंद हूँ छंदन में,
शुभ माघ कौ मास महीनन में.
ऋतु में बसंत हूँ ऋतुयन में

तथा गायन करनेयोग्य श्रुतियों में मैं बृहत्साम और छंदों में गायत्री छन्द हूँ तथा महीनों में मार्गशीर्ष और ऋतुओं में बसंत हूँ !! ३५ !!

----------


## sanjchou

प्रथम अध्याय के ३५,३६,३७ एवं ४३, ४४ श्लोक संख्या, द्वितीय अध्याय के शोल्क संख्या २, ३ और ५ को एक बार जाँच कर देखें, क्या वह ठीक से लिख गया है? मैं आलोचना नहीं कर रहा, मैं तो बस इस महत्ती कार्य में आपका सहायक होना चाहता हूँ। आपका काम अतुलनीय है, इस फ़ोरम पर। आपको मैं सदा याद रखुँगा। मैं इस के हर पृष्ट को सेव करता चल रहा हूँ। आशा है आप इसे जल्द हीं पूरा करेंगें।:clap:

----------


## srtjoon

बहुत अच्छा है। धन्यवाद +++:salut:

----------


## SUNIL1107

> प्रथम अध्याय के ३५,३६,३७ एवं ४३, ४४ श्लोक संख्या, द्वितीय अध्याय के शोल्क संख्या २, ३ और ५ को एक बार जाँच कर देखें, क्या वह ठीक से लिख गया है? मैं आलोचना नहीं कर रहा, मैं तो बस इस महत्ती कार्य में आपका सहायक होना चाहता हूँ। आपका काम अतुलनीय है, इस फ़ोरम पर। आपको मैं सदा याद रखुँगा। मैं इस के हर पृष्ट को सेव करता चल रहा हूँ। आशा है आप इसे जल्द हीं पूरा करेंगें।:clap:


मित्रवर आपका सूत्र में सहयोग देने की भावना का हृदय से आभार ! हाँ कुछ प्रविष्टीयां आधी अधूरी दिखाई दे रहीं हैं ! जिसका कारण संभवतः श्लोक के बीच में उचित स्पेस न होना है ! अतः नियामकों से भी अनुरोध है कि पुराने प्रविष्टियों को सम्पादित करने की अनुमति प्रदान करें ! या फिर आप लोग (नियामक गण) स्वयं ही सहयोग प्रदान करते हुए उन प्रविष्टियों को सम्पादित करके श्लोकों के बीच उचित स्पेस प्रदान करके एक ग्रन्थ के निर्माण में सहयोग प्रदान करने की कृपा करें ! आपका हृदय से आभारी रहूँगा !

----------


## SUNIL1107

> बहुत अच्छा है। धन्यवाद +++:salut:


धन्यबाद srtjoon ji

----------


## SUNIL1107

द्यूतं छलयता मस्मि तेजस्ते जस्विना महम्।
जयोस्मि व्यवसा योऽस्मि सत्त्वं सत्त्व वतामहम्॥१०- ३६॥

छल छद्म माहीं मैं द्युत करम ,
अति तेजस्वी तेजस्विन में,
जय निश्चय मैं विजिताओं में ,
सात्विक मन सात्विक पुरुषन में

मैं छल करनेवालों में जुआ और प्रभावशाली पुरुषों का प्रभाव हूँ ! मैं जीतनेवालों का विजय हूँ, निश्चय करनेवालों का निश्चय और सात्विक पुरुषों का सात्विक भाव हूँ !! ३६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

वृष्णीनां वासुदे वोऽस्मि पाण्डवानां धनंजयः।
मुनीनाम प्यहं व्यासः कवीना मुशना कविः॥१०- ३७॥

कुल यादव में कृष्ण, पाण्डु जन,
माहीं धनंजय अर्जुन हूँ.
कवियों में हूँ कवि शुक्राचार्य ,
मुनियों में वेदव्यास मुनि हूँ

वृष्णिवंशियों में* वासुदेव अर्थात मैं स्वयम तेरा सखा, पांडवों में धनञ्जय अर्थात तू, मुनियों में वेदव्यास और कवियों में शुक्राचार्य भी मैं ही हूँ !! ३७ !! 

*. यादवों के ही अंतर्गत एक वृष्णि वंश भी था !

----------


## SUNIL1107

दण्डो दमयता मस्मि नीतिरस्मि जिगीषताम्।
मौनं चैवास्मि गुह्यानां ज्ञानं ज्ञान वतामहम्॥१०- ३८॥

बल दंड दमन की शक्ति में,
और चाह विजय नीतिज्ञन में,
अति मौन, गोप के भावन में,
और तत्व कौ ज्ञान हूँ ज्ञानिन में

मैं दमन करनेवालों का दंड अर्थात दमन करने की शक्ति हूँ, जीतने की इच्छा वालों की नीति हूँ, गुप्त रखनेयोग्य भावों का रक्षक मौन हूँ और ज्ञानवानों का तत्वज्ञान मैं ही हूँ !! ३८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यच्चापि सर्वभूतानां बीजं तदह मर्जुन ! 
न तदस्ति विना यत्स्या न्मया भूतं चराचरम्॥१०- ३९॥

सब प्रानिन के कौन्तेय सुनौ,
सिरजन कौ कारन भी मैं हूँ.
चार-अचर सबहिं कौ मूल हूँ मैं,
यहि सृष्टि कौ कारन मैं हूँ

और हे अर्जुन ! जो सब भूतों की उत्पत्ति का कारण है, वह भी मैं ही हूँ, क्योंकि ऐसा चर और अचर कोई भी भूत नहीं है, जो मुझसे रहित हो !! ३९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

नान्तोऽस्ति मम दिव्यानां विभूतीनां परन्तप।
एष तूद्देशतः प्रोक्तो विभूते र्विस्तरो मया॥१०- ४०॥

प्रिय मोरे परन्तप मोरी सुनौ,
मोरी दिव्य विभूति कौ अंत कहाँ ?
विस्तार विभूतिन कौ आपुनि,
संक्षेपन तोसों है नैकु कहा

हे परन्तप ! मेरी दिव्य विभूतियों का अंत नहीं है, मैंने अपनी विभूतियों का यह विस्तार तो तेरे लिए एकदेश से अर्थात संक्षेप से कहा है !! ४० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यद्य द्विभूति मत्सत्त्वं श्रीमदूर्जित मेव वा।
तत्तदेवा वगच्छ त्वं मम तेजोंऽश संभवम्॥१०- ४१॥

जेहि-जेहि भी वस्तु विभूतिन मय
बल कान्ति सों युक्त है , मोरी हैं,
मोरे तेज के अंशन जायो सों.
ब्रह्माण्ड की सत्ता मोरी है

जो-जो भी विभूतियुक्त अर्थात ऐश्वर्ययुक्त, कान्तियुक्त और शक्तियुक्त वस्तु है, उस-उस को तू मेरे तेज के अंश की ही अभिव्यक्ति जान !! ४१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अथवा बहु नैतेन किं ज्ञातेन तवार्जुन।
विष्टभ्याह मिदं कृत्स्नमे कांशेन स्थितो जगत्॥१०- ४२॥

अथ बहुतहि जाननि सों अर्जुन !
किम, कैसो प्रयोजन होवत है,
एक अंश सों मोरी माया के
जग सगरौ धारण होवत है 

अथवा हे अर्जुन ! इस बहुत जानने से तेरा क्या प्रयोजन है ! मैं इस संपूर्ण जगत को अपनी योगशक्ति के एक अंश मात्र से धारण करके स्थित हूँ !! ४२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद भागवत गीता सूप निषत्सू ब्रम्ह विद्यायां

योगशास्त्रे श्री कृष्ण-अर्जुन संवादे विभूति योगो 

नाम दशमो  अध्यायः !! १० !!

************************************************** ************************************************** 

यहाँ पर विभूति योग नामक दशम अध्याय समाप्त होता है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब शुरू होता है विश्व रूप दर्शन योग नामक एकादश  अध्याय

----------


## srtjoon

> मित्रवर आपका सूत्र में सहयोग देने की भावना का हृदय से आभार ! हाँ कुछ प्रविष्टीयां आधी अधूरी दिखाई दे रहीं हैं ! जिसका कारण संभवतः श्लोक के बीच में उचित स्पेस न होना है ! अतः नियामकों से भी अनुरोध है कि पुराने प्रविष्टियों को सम्पादित करने की अनुमति प्रदान करें ! या फिर आप लोग (नियामक गण) स्वयं ही सहयोग प्रदान करते हुए उन प्रविष्टियों को सम्पादित करके श्लोकों के बीच उचित स्पेस प्रदान करके एक ग्रन्थ के निर्माण में सहयोग प्रदान करने की कृपा करें ! आपका हृदय से आभारी रहूँगा !


हाँ कहीं-कहीं यह त्रुटि है। पर आप अभी इसे पुरा कीजिए। मैं अंत में कोशिश करुँगी कि आपको बता सकूँ कि कौन-कौन जगह पुरा नहीं दिख रहा, फ़िर हो सका तो एक साथ उन पोस्ट को फ़िर से भेज दीजिएगा अंत में। अब मेरा आना शायद ३-४ दिन बाद हो। उम्मीद है कि तब तक आपका यह सुत्र पुरा हो जाएगा।
एक बार पुनः आपको ऐसे सुत्र के लिए बधाई और धन्यवाद...।

----------


## SUNIL1107

> अब शुरू होता है विश्व रूप दर्शन योग नामक एकादश  अध्याय


अथ एकादशोअध्याय

मदनु ग्रहाय परमं गुह्य मध्यात्म संज्ञितम्।
यत्त्व योक्तं वचस्तेन मोहोऽयं विगतो मम॥११- १॥

अर्जुन उवाच
अति गोप परम अध्यात्म ज्ञान ,
जेहि माधव ने उपदेश करयौ .
अति दिव्य अनुग्रह केशव कौ,
अज्ञान मेरौ अथ शेष हरयौ


अर्जुन बोले -- मुझ पर अनुग्रह करने के लिए अपने जो परम गोपनीय अध्यात्म विषयक वचन अर्थात उपदेश कहा, उससे मेरा यह अज्ञान नष्ट हो गया है !! १ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

भवाप्ययौ हि भूतानां श्रुतौ विस्त रशो मया।
त्वत्तः कमल पत्राक्ष माहात्म्य मपि चाव्ययम्॥११- २॥

शुभ शुभ्र कमल नयनं कृष्णा,
संहार सृजन सब प्राणिन कौ.
अथ तोरे ही श्री मुख माहीं सुन्यौ
कछु चाह नहीं अब जाननि कौ


क्योंकि हे कमलनेत्र ! मैंने आपसे भूतों की उत्पत्ति और प्रलय विस्तारपूर्वक सुने हैं तथा आपकी अविनाशी महिमा भी सुनी है !! २ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

एवमेत द्यथात्थ त्वमा त्मानं परमेश्वर।
द्रष्टु  मिच्छामि ते रूप मैश्वरं पुरुषोत्तम॥११- ३॥

परब्रह्म प्रभो तुम आपुनि कौ,
जस कहवती हौ , तुम तौ तस हौ.
पुरुषोत्तम हे ! ऐश्वर्य तेरौ,
में जानिबु चाहत हूँ जस हो


हे परमेश्वर ! आप अपने को जैसा कहते हैं, यह ठीक ऐसा ही है; परन्तु हे पुरुषोत्तम ! आपके ज्ञान, ऐश्वर्य, शक्ति, बल, वीर्य और तेज से युक्त ऐश्वर-रूप को देखना चाहता हूँ !! ३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

मन्यसे यदि तच्छक्यं मया द्रष्टु मिति प्रभो।
योगेश्वर ततो मे त्वं दर्शया त्मानम व्ययम्॥११- ४॥

अविनाशी माधव रूप तेरौ ,
मैं जानि सकूं यहि संशय है,
अब रूप विराट की चाह घनी,
योगेश! मेरौ अस आश्य है


हे प्रभो* ! यदि मेंरे द्वारा आपका वह रूप देखा जाना शक्य है -- ऐसा आप मानते हैं तो हे योगेश्वर ! उस अविनाशी स्वरूप का मुझे दर्शन कराइए !! ४ !!

*.  उत्पत्ती, स्थिती और प्रलय तथा अंतर्यामी रूप से शासन करनेवाला होने से भगवान्  का नाम "प्रभु" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

पश्य मे पार्थ रूपाणि शत शोऽथ सहस्रशः।
नाना विधानि दिव्यानि नाना वर्णा कृतीनि च॥११- ५॥

श्री भगवानुवाच.
बहु विविधा वर्ण सरूपन कौ
और दिव्य अलौकिक रूपन कौ.
तू देखि सहस्त्र शतं छवि कौ.
हे पार्थ! तू रूप अनूपन कौ


श्री भगवान् बोले -- हे पार्थ ! अब तू मेंरे सैकड़ों-हजारों नाना प्रकार के और नाना वर्ना तथा नाना आकृति वाले अलौकिक रूपों को देख !! ५ !!

----------


## mantu007

*मुझे बहुत प्रसन्नता हुयी मित्र जो आप इस तरह से बहुत अच्छा सा ज्ञान बाँट रहे हैं .. 
आज के जीवन में बहुत ही उपयोगी बातें हैं .
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आपको .................*

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *मुझे बहुत प्रसन्नता हुयी मित्र जो आप इस तरह से बहुत अच्छा सा ज्ञान बाँट रहे हैं .. 
> आज के जीवन में बहुत ही उपयोगी बातें हैं .
> बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आपको .................*


*आपको बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मंटू जी *

----------


## SUNIL1107

पश्या दित्यान्वसू न्रुद्रा नश्विनौ मरु तस्तथा।
बहून्य दृष्ट पूर्वाणि पश्या श्चर्याणि भारत॥११- ६॥

वसु आठ तो ग्यारह रुद्रन कौ,
आदित्य के बारह पुत्रन कौ,
उन्चास मरुत, लखे दृश्य विरल.,
संभव कब होत कोऊ जन कौ?


हे भरतवंशी अर्जुन ! तू मुझमे आदित्यों को अर्थात अदिती के द्वादश पुत्रों को, आठ वसुओं को, एकादश रुद्रों को, दोनों अश्विनीकुमारों को और उनचास मरूदगणों को देख तथा और भी बहुत से पहले न देखे हुए आश्चर्यमय रूपों को देख !! ६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

इहै कस्थं जग त्कृत्स्नं पश्याद्य स चराचरम्।
मम देहे गुडाकेश* यच्चा न्यद् द्रष्टु मिच्छसि॥११- ७॥

हे पार्थ ! मोरी यही देह में ही ,
जग सगरौ चराचर वास करै,
यहि देह में चाहें सों देखौ,
मन चाहो सरूप जो आस करै


हे अर्जुन ! अब इस मेरे शरीर में एक जगह स्थित चराचर सहित संपूर्ण जगत को देख तथा और भी जो कुछ देखना चाहता हो सो देख !! ७ !!

*.  निद्रा को जीतनेवाला होने से अर्जुन का नाम "गुडाकेश" हुआ था !

----------


## SUNIL1107

न तु मां शक्यसे द्रष्टु मनेनैव स्व चक्षुषा।
दिव्यं ददामि ते चक्षुः पश्य मे योग मैश्वरम्॥११- ८॥

इन नयनन सों मोहे देखे कहीं,
कोऊ किंचित समरथ होत नहीं..
सों दिव्य नयन तोहे देत यहीं ,
मोरी यौगिक शक्तिन देख महीं

परन्तु मुझको तू इन अपने प्राकृत नेत्रों द्वारा देखने में निःसंदेह समर्थ नहीं है; इसी से मैं तुझे दिव्य अर्थात अलौकिक चक्षु देता हूँ; इससे तू मेरी ईश्वरीय योगशक्ति को देख !! ८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

एव मुक्त्वा ततो राजन्महा योगेश्वरो हरिः।
दर्शया मास पार्थाय परमं रूप मैश्वरम्॥११- ९॥

संजय उवाच
संजय धृतराष्ट्र सों बोल रहे ,
श्री कृष्ण महा योगेश्वर नें,
निज दिव्य सरूप दिखायौ है.
अर्जुन कौ श्री धरनी-धर ने


संजय बोले -- हे राजन ! महायोगेश्वर और सब पापों के नाश करनेवाले भगवान् ने इस प्रकार कहकर उसके पश्चात् अर्जुन को परम ऐश्वर्य युक्त दिव्य स्वरूप दिखलाया  !! ९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अनेक वक्त्र नयन मनेकाद्भुत दर्शनम्।
अनेक दिव्या भरणं दिव्या नेकोद्यता युधम्॥११- १०॥

मुख नेत्र अनेक विचित्र बहु,
बहु भाषण दैविक शस्त्रन कौ,
गिरधारी उठाय रहे कर सों ,
अस रूप दिखावत अर्जुन कौ


अनेक मुख और नेत्रों से युक्त, अनेक अद्भुत दर्शनों वाले, बहुत से दिव्य भूषणों से युक्त और बहुत से दिव्य शस्त्रों को हाथों में उठाये हुए, दिव्य माला और वस्त्रों को धारण किये हुए और दिव्य गंध का सरे शरीर में लेप किये हुए, सब प्रकार के आश्चर्यों से युक्त, सीमारहित और सब ओर मुख किये हुए विराट-स्वरूप परमदेव परमेश्वर को अर्जुन ने देखा !! १०-११ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

दिव्य माल्याम्बर धरं दिव्य  गन्धानु लेपनम्।
सर्वाश्चर्य मयं देव मनन्तं विश्वतो मुखम्॥११- ११॥

बहु माल अलौकिक धारे हिया ,
अनुलेप सुवासित दिव्य कियौ .
आद्यंत विहीन विराट महेश ,
ने रूप अरूप तौ भव्य कियौ


इस  श्लोक का हिंदी अर्थ उपरोक्त अर्थात प्रविष्टी क्रमांक ४६१ में पढ़ें !

----------


## SUNIL1107

आप सब लोग भी प्रभु के विराट स्वरुप के दर्शनों का लाभ उठाइए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

दिवि सूर्य सहस्रस्य भवेद्युग पदुत्थिता।
यदि भाः सदृशी सा स्याद्भा सस्तस्य महात्मनः॥११- १२॥

नभ माहीं सूर्य सहस्त्र रहें ,
तोऊ पार ना पावैं ज्योतिन कौ,
अस ज्योति सों ज्योतित श्री मुख कौ ,
अर्जुन देखति तेहि जगपति कौ


आकाश में हजार सूर्यों के एक साथ उदय होने से उतपन्न  जो प्रकाश हो, वह भी उस विश्वरूप परमात्मा के प्रकाश के सदृश कदाचित ही हो !! १२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तत्रैकस्थं जग त्कृत्स्नं प्रवि भक्तम नेकधा।
अपश्य द्देव देवस्य शरीरे पाण्डव स्तदा॥११- १३॥

बहु भांति विभक्त विविध जग कौ,
एक ठाँव में पार्थ ! लखाय रह्यो.
उन देवों के देव की देह में तौ ,
ब्रह्माण्ड ही सगरौ समाय रह्यो


पाण्डुपुत्र अर्जुन ने उस समय अनेक प्रकार से विभक्त अर्थात पृथक-पृथक संपूर्ण जगत को देवों के देव श्री कृष्ण भगवान के उस शरीर में एक जगह स्थित देखा !! १३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ततः स विस्मया विष्टो हृष्टरोमा धनंजयः।
प्रणम्य शिरसा देवं कृता ञ्जलिर भाषत॥११- १४॥

रह्यो ठाड़ो ठ्ग्यो सों , धनंजय तौ ,
रोमांचित हर्ष भयो तन में.
कर जोड़ के श्रद्धा भक्तिन सों,
कियौ सीस नमन पुलकित मन में


उसके अनंतर वे आश्चर्य से चकित और पुलकित शरीर अर्जुन प्रकाशमय विश्वरूप परमात्मा को श्रृद्धा-भक्ति सहित सिर से प्रणाम करके हाथ जोड़कर बोले -- !! १४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

पश्यामि देवांस्तव देव देहे सर्वांस्तथा भूतविशेष संघान्।
ब्रह्माण मीशं कमलासन स्थमृषींश्च सर्वा नुरगांश्च दिव्यान्॥११- १५॥

अर्जुन उवाच
सगरे देवन, ऋषियन , ईशन
और दिव्य अनेकन सर्पन कौ,
अवलोकत, पद्म आसीन हैं जो,
ब्रह्मा और सगरे देवन कौ


अर्जुन बोले -- हे देव ! मैं आपके शरीर में संपूर्ण देवों को तथा अनेक भूतों के समुदायों को, कमल के आसन पर विराजित ब्रम्हा को, महादेव को और संपूर्ण ऋषियों को तथा दिव्य सर्पों को देखता हूँ !! १५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अनेक बाहूदर वक्त्रनेत्रं पश्यामि त्वां सर्व तोऽनन्त रूपम्।
नान्तं न मध्यं न पुनस्त वादिं पश्यामि विश्वेश्वर विश्वरूप॥११- १६॥

मुख नेत्र अनेकन हाथ बहु,
ना आदि ना मध्य ना अंत दिखै,
विश्वेश्वर विश्व सरूप अहे.
को समरथ जो कि अनंत लखै


हे संपूर्ण विश्व के स्वामिन ! आपको अनेक भुजा, पेट, मुख और नेत्रों से युक्त तथा सब ओर से अनंत रूपों वाला देखता हूँ ! हे विश्वरूप ! मैं आपके न अंत को देखता हूँ, न मध्य को और न आदि  

 को ही !! १६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

किरीटिनं गदिनं चक्रिणं च तेजोराशिं सर्वतो दीप्तिमन्तम्।
पश्यामि त्वां दुर्निरीक्ष्यं समन्ता द्दीप्तान लार्कद्युतिम प्रमेयम्॥११- १७॥ 

तोरौ चक्र , गदान किरीट सों युक्त
प्रकाशन तेज कौ पुंज घनयो.
द्युतिमान दिवाकर पावक सों,
अस तोरो सलोनो सरूप बनयो

आपको मैं मुकुट्युक्त, गदायुक्त और चक्रयुक्त तथा सब ओर से प्रकाशमान तेज के पुंज, प्रज्वलित अग्नि और सूर्य के सदृश ज्योतियुक्त, कठिनता से देखे जाने योग्य और सब ओर से अप्रमेय स्वरूप देखता हूँ !! १७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

त्वमक्षरं परमं वेदितव्यं त्वमस्य विश्वस्य परं निधानम्।
त्वमव्ययः शाश्वत धर्मगोप्ता सनातनस्त्वं पुरुषो मतो मे॥११- १८॥

परमेश परम आधार तू ही,
तू ही जाननि जोग सनातन है.
अविनाशी धर्म कौ रक्षक है.
अक्षर शुचि सत्य पुरातन है

आप ही जनानेयोग्य परम अक्षर अर्थात परब्रम्ह परमात्मा  हैं, आप ही इस जगत के परम आश्रय  हैं, आप ही अनादि धर्म के रक्षक  हैं और आप ही अविनाशी सनातन पुरुष हैं ! ऐसा मेरा मत है !! १८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अनादि मध्यान्तम नन्तवीर्य मनन्तबाहुं शशि सूर्यनेत्रम्।
पश्यामि त्वां दीप्त हुताशवक्त्रं स्वतेजसा विश्वमिदं तपन्तम्॥११- १९॥

ना आदि ना अंत ना मध्य कहहूँ ,
तव बाहु अनंत समर्थ महा,
रवि-चन्द्र नयन ज्योतित आनन ,
स्व तेज सों ज्योतित विश्व अहा!

आपको आदि, अंत और मध्य से रहित, अनंत सामर्थ्य से युक्त, अनंत भुजावाले, चन्द्र-सुर्यरूप नेत्रों वाले, प्रज्वलित अग्निरूप मुखवाले और अपने तेज से इस जगत को संतप्त करते हुए देखता हूँ !! १९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

द्यावा पृथिव्योरिद मन्तरं हि व्याप्तं त्वयैकेन दिशश्च सर्वाः।
दृष्ट्वाद्भुतं रूपमुग्रं तवेदं लोकत्रयं प्रव्यथितं महात्मन्॥११- २०॥

यहि स्वर्ग धरा के बीच गगन ,
और सगरी दिशा वासुदेव मयी,
लखि उग्र अलौकिक रूप तेरौ ,
तिहूँ लोक व्यथित भयभीत भयी

हे महात्मन ! यह स्वर्ग और पृथ्वी के बीच का संपूर्ण आकाश तथा सब दिशाएं एक आप से ही परिपूर्ण हैं तथा आपके इस अलौकिक और भयंकर रूप को देखकर तीनों लोक अति व्यथा को प्राप्त हो रहे हैं !! २० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अमी हि त्वां सुरसंघा विशन्ति केचिद्भीताः प्राञ्जलयो गृणन्ति।
स्वस्ती त्युक्त्वा महर्षि सिद्धसंघाः स्तुवन्ति त्वां स्तुतिभिः पुष्कलाभिः॥११- २१॥

तुझ माहीं ये देव प्रवेश करैं,
कर जोड़ी के भय सों नाम जपें.
गण सिद्ध महर्षि के, स्वस्ति हो,
अथ स्रोत सों तेरौ ही जाप करैं

वे ही देवताओं के समूह आप में प्रवेश करते हैं और कुछ भयभीत होकर हाथ जोड़े आपके नाम और गुणों का उच्चारण करते हैं तथा महर्षि और सिद्धों के समुदाय "कल्याण हो" ऐसा कहकर उत्तम-उत्तम स्त्रोतों द्वारा आपकी स्तुति करते हैं !! २१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रुद्रादित्या वसवो ये च साध्या विश्वेऽश्विनौ मरुत श्चोष्म पाश्च।
गन्धर्व यक्षासुर सिद्धसंघा वीक्षन्ते त्वां विस्मिता श्चैव सर्वे॥११- २२॥

सुर, यक्ष, सिद्ध गण गन्धर्वन ,
वसु आठ आदित्यं रुद्रन कौ.
विस्मित भये आप कौ देखि रहे,
अश्रवनि मरुदगण पितरन कौ

जो ग्यारह रूद्र और बारह आदित्य तथा आठ वासु, साध्यगण, विश्वदेव, अश्विनीकुमार तथा मरुदगण और पितरों का समुदाय तथा गंधर्व, यक्ष, राक्षस और सिद्धों के समुदाय हैं -- वे सब ही विस्मित होकर आप को देखते हैं !! २२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रूपं महत्ते बहुवक्त्र नेत्रं महाबाहो बहुबाहू रुपादम्।
बहूदरं बहुदंष्ट्रा करालं दृष्ट्वा लोकाः प्रव्यथिता स्तथाहम्॥११- २३॥

बहु नेत्र, उदर, बहु, पद, जंघा.
बहु हाथ मुखन भय भीत लगै.
विकराल विशाल जबाड़न देखि के,
लोक विकल, भयभीत लगै

हे महाबाहो ! आपके बहुत मुख और नेत्रोंवाले, बहुत हाथ, जंघा और पैरोंवाले, बहुत उदरोंवाले और बहुत सी दाढ़ों के कारण अत्यंत विकराल महान रूप को देखकर सब लोग व्याकुल हो रहे हैं तथा मैं भी व्याकुल हो रहा हूँ !! २३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

नभःस्पृशं दीप्त मनेकवर्णं व्यात्ताननं दीप्त विशालनेत्रम्।
दृष्ट्वा हि त्वां प्रव्यथि तान्तरात्मा धृतिं न विन्दामि शमं च विष्णो॥११- २४॥

नभ लौं विस्तारित मुख दमकत.
दैदीप्य मान इन नयनन सों ,
भयभीत मोरो अंतर्मन है,
मोरी धीरज शांति गयी मन सों

क्योंकि हे विष्णो ! आकाश को स्पर्श करनेवाले, देदीप्यमान, अनेक वर्णों से युक्त तथा फैलाये हुए मुख और प्रकाशमान विशाल नेत्रों से युक्त आपको देखकर भयभीत अंतःकरण वाला मैं धीरज और शांति नहीं पाता हूँ !! २४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

दंष्ट्रा करालानि च ते मुखानि दृष्ट्वैव कालानल सन्निभानि।
दिशो न जाने न लभे च शर्म प्रसीद देवेश जगन्नि वास॥११- २५॥

विकराल जबाड़न ऐसों लगै
जस आग प्रलय की धधकत हो.
मुख देखि दिशा भ्रम होवत सों,
देवेश प्रसन्न मुखाकृत हो 

दाढ़ों के कारण विकराल और प्रलयकाल  की अग्नि के समान प्रज्वलित आपके मुखों को देखकर मैं दिशाओं को नहीं जानता हूँ और सुख भी नहीं पाता हूँ ! इसलिए हे देवेश ! हे जगन्निवास ! आप प्रसन्न हों !! २५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अमी च त्वां धृतराष्ट्रस्य पुत्राः सर्वे सहैवा वनिपाल संघैः।
भीष्मो द्रोणः सूतपुत्र स्तथासौ सहास्म दीयैरपि योध मुख्यैः॥११- २६॥

गुरु द्रोन सकल योद्धान रथी,
सुत कौरव , कर्ण व् भीष्म बली,
सगरे तुझ माहीं समाय रहै,
केहि की महाकाल के आगे चली


वे सभी धृतराष्ट्र के पुत्र राजाओं के समुदाय सहित आप में प्रवेश कर रहे हैं और भीष्म पितामह, द्रोणाचार्य तथा वह कर्ण और हमारे पक्ष के भी प्रधान योद्धाओं के सहित सब-के-सब आपके दाढ़ों के कारण विकराल भयानक मुखों में बड़े वेग से दौड़ते हुए प्रवेश कर रहे हैं और कई एक चूर्ण हुए सिरों सहित आपके दांतों के बीच में लगे हुए दीख रहे हैं !! २६-२७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

वक्त्राणि ते त्वरमाणा विशन्ति दंष्ट्रा करालानि भयान कानि।
केचिद्वि लग्ना दश नान्तरेषु संदृश्यन्ते चूर्णितै रुत्त माङ्गैः॥११- २७॥

विकराल विशाल जबाड़न में
बहु वेग सों मुखन समाय रहे.
कोऊ दांतन बीच लगौ दीखे,
कोऊ चूरन कोऊ चबाय रहे


हिंदी अर्थ ऊपर की प्रविष्टी क्रमांक 478 में पढ़ें !

----------


## SUNIL1107

यथा नदीनां बहवोऽम्बु वेगाः समुद्र मेवाभिमुखा द्रवन्ति।
तथा तवामी नरलोक वीरा विशन्ति वक्त्राण्यभि विज्वलन्ति॥११- २८॥

जस वेगवती सगरी नदियाँ,
एक सागर मांहीं समावत हैं,
तस वीर जनान समूह सकल,
धधकत मुख माहीं धावत है


जैसे नदियों के बहुत से जल के प्रवाह स्वाभाविक ही समुद्र के ही सम्मुख दौड़ते हैं अर्थात समुद्र में प्रवेश करते हैं, वैसे ही वे नरलोक के वीर भी आपके प्रज्वलित मुखों में प्रवेश कर रहे हैं !! २८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यथा प्रदीप्तं ज्वलनं पतङ्गा विशन्ति नाशाय समृद्धवेगाः।
तथैव नाशाय विशन्ति लोकास्त वापि वक्त्राणि समृद्ध वेगाः॥११- २९॥

निज देह जलावत मोहित हो,
जस होत पतंगा अग्नि में,
तस जावत है मुख माहीं तोरे ,
अति वेग समावत हैं क्षण में


जैसे पतंगा मोहवश नष्ट होने के लिए प्रज्वलित अग्नि में अतिवेग से दौड़ते हुए प्रवेश करते हैं, वैसे ही ये सब लोग भी अपने नाश के लिए आपके मुखों में अतिवेग से दौड़ते हुए प्रवेश कर रहे हैं !! २९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

लेलिह्यसे ग्रसमानः समन्ता ल्लोका न्समग्रा न्वदनै र्ज्वलद्भिः।
तेजोभिरापूर्य जगत्समग्रं भासस्त वोग्राः प्रतपन्ति विष्णो॥११- ३०॥

धधकात मुखन सों ग्रसि लोकन ,
सगरौ मुझ माहीं समाय रह्यो,
तोरे तप्त तेज सों तपित जगत
तोरे तेज सों तप्त तपाय रह्यो


आप उन संपूर्ण लोकों को प्रज्वलित मुखों द्वारा ग्रास करते हुए सब ओर से बार-बार चाट रहे हैं, हे विष्णो ! आपका उग्र प्रकाश संपूर्ण जगत को तेज के द्वारा परिपूर्ण करके तपा रहा है !! ३० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

आख्याहि मे को भवानुग्र रूपो नमोऽस्तु ते देववर प्रसीद।
विज्ञातु मिच्छामि भवन्त माद्यं न हि प्रजानामि तव प्रवृत्तिम्॥११- ३१॥

बहु उग्र स्वरुप के देव महे ,
कौ आप हो ? आपकौ वंदन है,
अति आदि सरूप कौ जिज्ञासु ,
तोहे तत्त्व सों जानि सकौ मन है

मुझे बतलाइए कि आप उग्ररूपवाले कौन हैं ? हे देवों में श्रेष्ठ ! आपको नमस्कार हो ! आप प्रसन्न होइए ! आदि पुरुष आपको मैं विशेष रूप से जानना चाहता हूँ, क्योंकि आपकी प्रवृति को नहीं जानता !! ३१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

कालोऽस्मि लोकक्षय कृत्प्रवृद्धो लोका न्समाहर्तु मिह प्रवृत्तः।
ऋतेऽपि त्वां न भविष्यन्ति सर्वे येऽवस्थिताः प्रत्यनीकेषु योधाः॥११- ३२॥

श्री भगवानुवाच
विकराल हूँ काल विशाल महा
मैं लोक विनासत हूँ अबहीं
तू मारि ना मारि तबहूँ अर्जुन!
निश्चय मरिहैं कबहूँ सबहीं

श्री भगवान बोले -- मैं लोकों का नाश करनेवाला बढ़ा हुआ महाकाल हूँ ! इस समय इन लोकों को नष्ट करने के लिए प्रवृत हुआ हूँ ! इसलिए जो प्रतिपक्षियों की सेना में स्थित योद्धा लोग हैं वे सब तेरे बिना भी नहीं रहेंगे अर्थात तेरे युद्ध न करने पर भी इन सबका नाश हो जायेगा !! ३२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तस्मात्त्व मुत्तिष्ठ यशो लभस्व जित्वा शत्रून् भुङ्क्ष्व राज्यं समृद्धम्।
मयैवैते निहताः पूर्वमेव निमित्त मात्रं भव सव्य साचिन्॥११- ३३॥

अथ हे अर्जुन! तुम जुद्ध करौ,
रिपु जीत के वश धन राज करौ.
तू मात्र निमित्त मैं कर्ता हूँ,
उठ सव्यसाचिन रन काज करौ

अतएव तू उठ ! यश प्राप्त कर और शत्रुओं को जीतकर धन-धान्य से संपन्न राज्य को भोग ! ये सब शूरवीर पहले ही से मेरे द्वारा मारे हुए हैं ! हे सव्यसाचिन* ! तू तो केवल निमित्त मात्र बन जा !! ३३ !! 

*.   बाएं हाथ से भी बाण चलने का अभ्यास होने से अर्जुन का नाम "सव्यसाची" हुआ था !

----------


## SUNIL1107

द्रोणं च भीष्मं च जयद्रथं च कर्णं तथान्या नपि योध वीरान्।
मया हतांस्त्वं जहि मा व्यथिष्ठा युध्यस्व जेतासि रणे सपत्नान्॥११- ३४॥

अथ अर्जुन! द्रोण पितामह कौ,
जयद्रथ और कर्ण से योद्धन कौ,
तू मार अभय जय निश्चय है,
मत सोच हो तत्पर जुद्धन कौ

द्रोणाचार्य और भीष्म पितामह तथा जयद्रथ और कर्ण तथा और भी बहुत से मेरे द्वारा मारे हुए शूरवीर योद्धाओं को तू मार ! भय मत कर ! निःसंदेह तू युद्ध में वैरियों को जीतेगा ! इसलिए युद्ध कर !! ३४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

एतच्छ्रुत्वा वचनं केशवस्य कृताञ्जलि र्वेपमानः किरीटी।
नमस्कृत्वा भूय एवाह कृष्णं सगद्गदं भीतभीतः प्रणम्य॥११- ३५॥

संजय उवाच
सुनि केशव के इन वचनन कौ,
कर जोड़ी के अर्जुन काँपत है.
भय भीत भयौ , पुनि हाथ जुड़े,
गद-गद मन कृष्ण सों वाँचत है

संजय बोले -- केशव भगवान के इस वचन को सुनकर मुकुटधारी अर्जुन हाथ जोड़कर कांपता हुआ नमस्कार करके, फिर भी अत्यंत भयभीत होकर प्रणाम करके भगवान श्री कृष्ण के प्रति गदगद वाणी से बोले -- !! ३५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

स्थाने हृषीकेश तव प्रकीर्त्या जगत्प्र  हृष्यत्य नुरज्यते च।
रक्षांसि भीतानि दिशो द्रवन्ति सर्वे नमस्यन्ति च सिद्धसंघाः॥११- ३६॥

हृषिकेश तोरे संकीर्तन सों,
मन मुदित बहुत जग हरषित है,
भय भीत असुर चहुँ दिसि धावति
गण सिद्ध तोहे विनयावत है

अर्जुन बोले -- हे अंतर्यामिन ! यह योग्य ही है की आपके नाम, गुण और प्रभाव के कीर्तन से जगत अति हर्षित हो रहा है और अनुराग को भी प्राप्त हो रहा हैं तथा भयभीत राक्षस लोग दिशाओ में भाग रहे हैं और सब सिद्दगणों के समुदाय नमस्कार कर रहे हैं !! ३६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

कस्माच्च ते न नमेर न्महात्मन् गरीयसे ब्रह्मणो प्यादि कर्त्रे।
अनन्त देवेश जगन्निवास त्वमक्षरं सद सत्तत्परं यत्॥११- ३७॥

सत और असत उन सों हूँ परे.,
आनंद घन आदि नियंता हो,
क्यों नाहीं नमन देवेश होय ,
ब्रह्मा केहूँ आदि अनंता हो

हे महात्मन ! ब्रम्हा के भी अदिकर्ता और सबसे बड़े आपके लिए वे कैसे नमस्कार न करें, क्योंकि हे अनंत ! हे देवेश ! हे जगन निवास ! जो सत, असत और उनसे परे अक्षर अर्थात सच्चिदानंदघन ब्रम्ह है, वह आप ही हैं !! ३७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

त्वमादि देवः पुरुषः पुराण स्त्वमस्य विश्वस्य परं निधानम्।
वेत्तासि वेद्यं च परं च धाम त्वया ततं विश्व मनन्तरूप॥११- ३८॥

यम आदि सनातन देव पुरुष ,
आधार जगत सब जानत हौ
तुम जाननि जोग नियंता हो,
निज माहीं जगत समावत हो

आप आदिदेव और सनातन पुरुष हैं, आप इस जगत के परम आश्रय और जाननेवाले तथा जाननेयोग्य और और परम धाम हैं ! हे अनंतरूप ! आपसे यह सब जगत व्याप्त अर्थात परिपूर्ण है !! ३८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

वायु र्यमोऽग्नि र्वरुणः शशाङ्कः प्रजा पतिस्त्वं प्रपिता महश्च।
नमो नमस्तेऽस्तु सहस्र कृत्वः पुनश्च भूयोऽपि नमो नमस्ते॥११- ३९॥

हो आदि पितामह ब्रह्मा के,
यमराज वरुण शशि पावक हो.
पुनि होत नमन, पुनि होत नमन ,
तोहे कोटि नमन प्रतिपालक हो

आप वायु, यमराज, अग्नि, वरुण, चन्द्रमा, प्रजा के स्वामी ब्रम्हा और ब्रम्हा के भी पिता हैं ! आपके लिए हजारों बार नमस्कार ! नमस्कार हो !! आपके लिए फिर भी बार-बार नमस्कार ! नमस्कार !!   !! ३९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

नमः पुरस्ता दथ पृष्ठतस्ते नमोऽस्तु ते सर्वत एव सर्व।
अनन्त वीर्यामित विक्रमस्त्वं सर्वं समाप्नोषि ततोऽसि सर्वः॥११- ४०॥

समरथ तुझ माहीं अनंत महा,
व्यापक जग व्यापक तू ही तू.
तू सर्व रूप सर्वात्मन कौ.,
सर्वत्र नमन, सब तू ही तू

हे अनंत सामर्थ्य वाले ! आपके लिए आगे से और पीछे से भी नमस्कार ! हे सर्वात्मन ! आपके लिए सब ओर से ही नमस्कार हो ! क्योंकि अनंत पराक्रमशाली आप समस्त संसार को व्याप्त किये हुए हैं, इससे आप ही सर्वरूप हैं !! ४० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सखेति मत्वा प्रसभं यदुक्तं हे कृष्ण हे यादव हे सखेति।
अजानता महिमानं तवेदं मया प्रमादा त्प्रणयेन वापि॥११- ४१॥

मम कृष्ण ! सखे हे ! यादव हे !
महिमा नाहीं तोरी जानति हूँ,
हठ, प्रेम, प्रमाद, ठिठोली में
जो तोसों कह्यो पछतावति हूँ


आपके इस प्रभाव को न जानते हुए, आप मेरे सखा हैं ऐसा मानकर प्रेम से अथवा प्रमाद से भी मैंने "हे कृष्ण !", "हे यादव !", " हे सखे !" इस प्रकार जो कुछ बिना सोचे-समझे हठात कहा है और हे अच्युत ! आप जो मेरे द्वारा विनोद के लिए विहार, शैया, आसन और भोजनादि में अकेले अथवा उन सखाओं के सामने भी अपमानित किये गए हैं -- वह सब अपराध अप्रमेय स्वरुप अर्थात अचिन्त्य प्रभाव वाले आपसे मैं क्षमा करवाता हूँ !! ४१-४२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यच्चावहा सार्थम सत्कृतोऽसि विहार शय्यासन भोजनेषु।
एकोऽथ वाप्यच्युत तत्समक्षं तत्क्षामये त्वामहम प्रमेयम्॥११- ४२॥

यदि बैठति, खावति, सोवति में,
एकांत सखाउन सम्मुख मैं,
अनजाने भयौ अपमान क्षमा
तौ अच्युत माँगति, उन्मुख मैं


उपरोक्त श्लोक का हिंदी अर्थ प्रविष्टी क्रमांक ४९३ मे देखें !

----------


## SUNIL1107

पितासि लोकस्य चराचरस्य त्वमस्य पूज्यश्च गुरु र्गरीयान्।
न त्वत्स मोऽस्त्य भ्यधिकः कुतोऽन्यो लोक त्रयेऽप्य प्रतिम प्रभाव॥११- ४३॥

गुरु और पिता तोसों बढ़ कर,
नाहीं लोक चराचर माहीं कोऊ
कोऊ दूसर तीनहूँ लोकन में
अस शक्ति पुंज नाहीं कोऊ


आप इस चराचर जगत के पिता और सबसे बड़े गुरु एवं अति पूजनीय हैं, हे अनुपम प्रभाववाले ! तीनों लोकों में आपके समान भी दूसरा कोई नहीं है, फिर अधिक तो कैसे हो सकता है !! ४३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तस्मात्प्र णम्य प्रणिधाय कायं प्रसादये त्वामह मीश मीड्यम्।
पितेव पुत्रस्य सखेव सख्युः प्रियः प्रियायार्हसि देव सोढुम्॥११- ४४॥

पितु पुत्र को जैसे सखा कौ सखा
अस कीजौ क्षमा मोरे अवगुण कौ.
अति पूजन जोग नमन पुनि-पुनि
सर्वस्य समर्पित चरणं कौ


अतएव हे प्रभो ! मैं शरीर को भलीभांति चरणों में निवेदित कर, प्रणाम करके, स्तुति करनेयोग्य आप ईश्वर को प्रसन्न होने के लिए प्रार्थना करता हूँ ! हे देव ! पिता जैसे पुत्र के, सखा जैसे सखा के और पति जैसे प्रियतमा  पत्नी के अपराध सहन करते हैं -- वैसे ही आप भी मेरे अपराध को सहन करनेयोग्य हैं !! ४४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अदृष्ट पूर्वं हृषि तोऽस्मि दृष्ट्वा भयेन च प्रव्यथितं मनो मे।
तदेव मे दर्शय देव रूपं प्रसीद देवेश जगन्निवास॥११- ४५॥

नाहीं देख्यो गयौ कबहूँ पहिले,
यहि रूप ने हर्ष घनेरो करौ..,
मन मेरौ भयाकुल व्याकुल, सौं
देवेश चतुर्भुज रूप धरौ

मैं पहले न देखे हुए आपके इस आश्चर्यमय रूप को देखकर हर्षित हो रहा हूँ और मेरा मन भय से अति व्याकुल भी हो रहा है, इसलिए आप उस अपने चतुर्भुज विष्णुरूप को ही मुझे दिखलाइये ! हे devesh ! हे जगन्निवास ! प्रसन्न होइए !! ४५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

किरीटिनं गदिनं चक्रहस्त मिच्छामि त्वां द्रष्टुमहं तथैव।
तेनैव रूपेण चतुर्भुजेन सहस्रबाहो भव विश्वमूर्ते॥११- ४६॥

कर चक्र व् शीश किरीट धरौ,
हे! बाहू सहस्त्र चतुर्भज हो,
तुम विश्व सरूप, सलोनों सों रूप,
में देखिबु चाहत तुम निज हो


मैं वैसे ही आपको मुकुट धारण किये हुए तथा गदा और चक्र हाथ में लिए हुए देखना चाहता हूँ, इसलिए हे विश्वस्वरूप ! हे सहस्त्रबाहो ! आप इसी चतुर्भुज रूप से प्रकट होइए !! ४६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

मया प्रसन्नेन तवार्जुनेदं रूपं परं दर्शितमात्म योगात्।
तेजोमयं विश्वमनन्त माद्यं यन्मे त्वदन्येन न दृष्टपूर्वम्॥११- ४७॥

हे पार्थ! तोहे मम आतम योग सों ,
रूप विराट दिखायो गयौ ,
यहि रूप सिवा तोरे दूसर सों
ना तो देख्यो गयौ ना दिखायो गयौ


श्री भगवान् बोले -- हे अर्जुन ! अनुग्रहपूर्वक मैंने अपनी योगशक्ति के प्रभाव से यह मेरा परम तेजोमय, सबका आदि और सीमारहित विराट रूप तुझको दिखलाया है, जिसे तेरे अतिरिक्त दुसरे किसी ने पहले नहीं देखा था !! ४७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

न वेद यज्ञा ध्ययनैर्न दानैर्न च क्रियाभिर्न तपोभिरुग्रैः।
एवंरूपः शक्य अहं नृलोके द्रष्टुं त्वदन्येन कुरुप्रवीर॥११- ४८॥

ना तो वेदन यज्ञं अध्ययन सों,
ना दान तपों की क्रियानन सों.
नर रूप में रूप विराट लख्यो.
है शक्य , जो संभव अर्जुन सों


हे अर्जुन ! मनुष्य लोक में इस प्रकार विश्वरूप वाला  मैं न वेद और यज्ञों के अध्ययन से, न दान से, न क्रियाओं से और न उग्र तपों से ही तेरे अतिरिक्त दुसरे के द्वारा देखा जा सकता हूँ !! ४८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

मा ते व्यथा मा च विमूढ भावो दृष्ट्वा रूपं घोर मीदृङ्म मेदम्।
व्यपेतभीः प्रीतमनाः पुनस्त्वं तदेव मे रूपमिदं प्रपश्य॥११- ४९॥

विकराल विशाल विराट सरूप,
सों, मूढ़ ना व्याकुल अर्जुन हो.
भय हीन प्रतीति सों प्रीतिमना,
लखि रूप चतुर्भुज, तुम निज हों


मेरे इस प्रकार के इस विकराल रूप को देखकर तुझको व्याकुलता नहीं होनी चाहिए और मूढ़ भाव भी नहीं होना चाहिए ! तू भयरहित और प्रीतियुक्त मानवाला होकर उसी मेरे इस शंख-चक्र-गदा-पद्मयुक्त चतुर्भुज रूप को फिर देख !! ४९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

इत्यर्जुनं वासुदेवस्त थोक्त्वा स्वकं रूपं दर्शयामास भूयः।
आश्वास यामास च भीतमेनं भूत्वा पुनः सौम्य वपुर्महात्मा॥११- ५०॥

संजय उवाच
फिरि आपुनि रूप चतुर्भुज कौ,
वासुदेव दिखावत अर्जुन कौ,
पुनि कृष्ण ! दिखावत सौम्य विभा
दियो धीरज व्याकुल प्रानन कौ


संजय बोले -- वासुदेव भगवान् ने अर्जुन के प्रति इस प्रकार कहकर फिर वैसे ही अपने चतुर्भुज रूप को दिखलाया और फिर महात्मा श्री कृष्ण ने सौम्यमूर्ति होकर इस भयभीत अर्जुन को धीरज दिया !! ५० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

दृष्ट्वेदं मानुषं रूपं तव सौम्यं जनार्दन।
इदानी मस्मि संवृत्तः सचेताः प्रकृतिं गतः॥११- ५१॥

अर्जुन उवाच
अति शांत मनुज यहि रूप तेरौ ,
चित शांत जनार्दन होत घनयो .
उद्विग्न भयातुर चित्त मेरौ,
अब शांत सुभाव में जात रमयो


अर्जुन बोले -- हे जनार्दन ! आपके इस अति शांत मनुष्यरूप को देखकर अब मैं स्थिर चित्त हो गया हूँ और अपनी स्वाभाविक स्थिति को प्राप्त हो गया हूँ   !! ५१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सुदुर्दर्श मिदं रूपं दृष्टवानसि यन्मम।
देवा अप्यस्य रूपस्य नित्यं दर्शन काङ्क्षिणः॥११- ५२॥

श्री भगवानुवाच
अवलोकि लियौ अर्जुन तुमने,
तेहि रूप चतुर्भुज दुर्लभ है.
हिय माहीं घनेरी चाह तबहूँ
ना देवहूँ को अपि संभव है


श्री भगवान् बोले -- मेरा जो चतुर्भुज रूप तुमने देखा है, यह सुदुर्दर्श है अर्थात इसके दर्शन बड़े ही दुर्लभ हैं ! देवता भी सदा इस रूप के दर्शन की आकांक्षा करते रहते हैं !! ५२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

नाहं वेदैर्न तपसा न दानेन न चेज्यया।
शक्य एवंविधो द्रष्टुं दृष्टवानसि मां यथा॥११- ५३॥

तप, दान, ना यज्ञ ना वेदन सों,
मम रूप चतुर्भुज देखे कोऊ .
जेहि रूप को देवाहूँ तरसत है,
तेहि रूप कौ अर्जुन देखौ सोऊ

जिस प्रकार तुमने मुझको देखा है -- इस प्रकार चतुर्भुज रूपवाला मैं न वेदों से, न तप से, न दान से और न यज्ञ से ही देखा जा सकता हूँ  !! ५३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

भक्त्या त्वनन्यया शक्य अहमेवं विधोऽर्जुन।
ज्ञातुं द्रष्टुं च तत्त्वेन प्रवेष्टुं च परंतप॥११- ५४॥

प्रिय मोरे परन्तप हे अर्जुन!
न भक्ति अनन्य ना तत्वन सों.
प्रत्यक्ष चतुर्भुज देखि सकै,
है शक्य कोऊ भी प्रानिन सों


परन्तु हे परन्तप अर्जुन ! अनन्य भक्ति* के द्वारा इस प्रकार चतुर्भुज रूपवाला मैं प्रत्यक्ष देखने के लिए, तत्व से जानने के लिए तथा प्रवेश करने के लिए अर्थात एकीभाव से प्राप्त होने के लिए भी शक्य हूँ !! ५४ !!  

*.   अनन्य भक्ति का भाव अगले श्लोक में विस्तारपूर्वक कहा है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

मत्कर्म कृन्मत्परमो मद्भक्तः सङ्ग वर्जितः।
निर्वैरः सर्वभूतेषु यः स मामेति पाण्डव॥११- ५५॥

आसक्ति ना बैर हो जाके हिया,
मोरे हित केवल कर्म करैं,
वे होत परायण लीन जना,
वे जानि के मोरो मर्म तरै 



हे अर्जुन ! जो पुरुष केवल मेरे ही लिए संपूर्ण कर्तव्यों को करनेवाला है, मेरे परायण है, मेरा भक्त है, आशक्ति रहित है और संपूर्ण भूत प्राणियों में वैरभाव से रहित है*, वह अनन्य भक्ति युक्त पुरुष मुझको ही प्राप्त होता है  !! ५५ !!   

*.      सर्वत्र भगवद बुद्धि हो जाने से उस पुरुष का अति अपराध करनेवाले में भी वैरभाव नहीं होता है, फिर औरों में तो कहना ही क्या  !

----------


## SUNIL1107

ॐ  तत्सदिति श्रीमद भागवत गीता सूप निषत्सू ब्रम्ह विद्यायां

योगशास्त्रे श्री कृष्ण-अर्जुन संवादे विश्व रूप दर्शन  योगो 

नाम एकादशो अध्यायः !! ११  !!

************************************************** ************************************************** 

यहाँ पर विश्व रूप दर्शन   योग नामक एकादश अध्याय समाप्त होता है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब शुरू होता है भक्ति योग नामक द्वादश अध्याय

----------


## SUNIL1107

अथ द्वादशोअध्याय

एवं सततयुक्ता ये भक्तास्त्वां पर्यु पासते।
ये चाप्यक्षरम व्यक्तं तेषां के योग वित्तमाः॥१२- १॥

अर्जुन उवाच.
जो भक्त सतत तोरे चिंतन में,
साकार सगुण तोहे ध्यावै.
और निर्गुण ब्रह्म उपासै कोऊ.
कौ दोउन में तोहे पावै

अर्जुन बोले -- जो अनन्यप्रेमी भक्तजन पूर्वोक्त प्रकार से निरंतर आपके भजन-ध्यान में लगे रहकर आप सगुणरूप परमेश्वर को और दूसरे जो केवल अविनाशी सच्चिदानंदघन निराकार ब्रम्ह को ही अतिश्रेष्ठ भाव से भजते हैं -- उन दोनों प्रकार के उपासकों में अति उत्तम योगवेत्ता कौन है ?  !! १ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

मय्या वेश्य मनो ये मां नित्य युक्ता उपासते।
श्रद्धया परयो पेतास्ते मे युक्ततमा मताः॥१२- २॥

श्री भगवानुवाच
एकाग्र कियौ मन, ध्यान कियौ.
मन, चित्त लगाय जो मोहे भजें
अभ्यास निरंतर , नित्य रुचे.
अस योगी रुचिर, मोरे चित्त सजे

श्री भगवान् बोले -- मुझमे मन को एकाग्र करके निरंतर मेरे भजन-ध्यान में लगे हुए* जो भक्तजन अतिशय श्रेष्ठ श्रद्धा से युक्त होकर मुझ सगुण रूप परमेश्वर को भजते हैं, वे मुझको योगियों में अति उत्तम योगी मान्य हैं !! २ !!     

*.   अर्थात गीता अध्याय ११ श्लोक ५५ में लिखे हुए प्रकार से निरंतर मेरे में लगे हुए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

ये त्वक्षरम निर्देश्यम व्यक्तं पर्युपासते।
सर्वत्रगम चिन्त्यं च कूटस्थ मचलं ध्रुवम्॥१२- ३॥

सब इन्द्रियन कौ जिन साध लियौ,
सब प्रानिन हित रत भाव लियौ.
सम भाव समान जो धारे हिये ,
तिन भक्तन कौ अपनाय लियौ

परन्तु जो पुरुष इन्द्रियों के समुदाय को भली प्रकार वश में करके मन-बुद्धि से परे, सर्वव्यापी, अकथनीय स्वरूप और सदा एकरस रहनेवाले, नित्य, अचल, निराकार, अविनाशी, सच्चिदानंदघन ब्रम्ह को निरंतर एकीभाव से ध्यान करते हुए भजते हैं, वे संपूर्ण भूतों के हित में रत और सबमे समान भाववाले योगी मुझको ही प्राप्त होते हैं !! ३-४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

संनिय म्येन्द्रिय ग्रामं सर्वत्र समबुद्धयः।
ते प्राप्नु वन्ति मामेव सर्वभूत हिते रताः॥१२- ४॥

मन बुद्धि सों परब्रह्म होत परे,
अथ ब्रह्म अकथ कोऊ कैसे कहे.?
अविनाशी,अटल आकार बिना.
अस ब्रह्म कौ हिरदय माहीं गहे

उपरोक्त श्लोक का हिंदी अर्थ ऊपर की प्रविष्टी क्रमांक ५१२ में पढ़ें !

----------


## SUNIL1107

क्लेशोऽधिक तरस्तेषाम व्यक्ता सक्त चेतसाम्।
अव्यक्ता हि गतिर्दुःखं देहवद्भिर वाप्यते॥१२- ५॥

निर्गुण, परब्रह्म विभूति सों,
आसक्त मना, जिन होत जना,
तिन साधन में श्रम होत घनयो,
यदि देहन भाव घनत्व घना

उन सच्चिदानंदघन निराकार ब्रम्ह में आसक्त चित्त वाले पुरुषों के साधन में परिश्रम विशेष है; क्योंकि देहाभिमानियों के द्वारा अव्यक्त विषयक गति दु:खपूर्वक प्राप्त की जाती है !! ५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ये तु सर्वाणि कर्माणि मयि संन्यस्य मत्पराः।
अनन्ये नैव योगेन मां ध्यायन्त उपासते॥१२- ६॥

सब करम मोहे अर्पित करिकै,
भये मोरे परायण सों सोहैं.
साकार ध्यान योगन सों जिन ,
करि ध्यान अनन्य मोहे मोहैं

परन्तु जो मेरे परायण रहनेवाले भक्तजन संपूर्ण कर्मों को मुझमें अर्पण करके मुझ सगुण रूप परमेश्वर को ही अनन्य भक्तियोग से निरंतर चिंतन करते हुए भजते हैं* !! ६ !!   

*.   इस श्लोक का विशेष भाव जानने के लिए गीता अध्याय ११ श्लोक ५५ में देखना चाहिए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

तेषामहं समुद्धर्ता मृत्युसंसार सागरात्।
भवामि नचिरात्पार्थ मय्यावेशित चेतसाम्॥१२- ७॥

जेहि कौ मन चित्त लग्यो मोसों,
हे पार्थ! विषम भाव सागर सों,
तरि जात प्रतीति करौ मोरी,
उतरौ अब तौ भाव सागर सों

हे अर्जुन ! उन मुझमें चित्त लगानेवाले प्रेमी भक्तों का मैं शीघ्र ही मृत्युरूप संसार-समुद्र से उद्धार करनेवाला होता हूँ !! ७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

मय्येव मन आधत्स्व मयि बुद्धिं निवेशय।
निवसिष्यसि मय्येव अत ऊर्ध्वं न संशयः॥१२- ८॥

मुझ माहीं रमाय के बुद्धि मना,
मुझ माहीं समाय के वास करै.
तिनकौ हित चिंतन, धर्म मेरौ.
बिनु संशय के विश्वास करै

मुझमें मन को लगा और मुझमें ही बुद्धि को लगा; इसके उपरांत तू मुझमें ही निवास करेगा, इसमें कुछ भी संशय नहीं है  !! ८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अथ चित्तं समाधातुं न शक्नोषि मयि स्थिरम्।
अभ्यास योगेन ततो मामिच्छाप्तुं धनंजय॥१२- ९॥

यदि चित्त तेरौ , मोरे मन में
बिनु चंचलता के नाहीं टिके.
तब नित्य धनञ्जय योगन सों,
अभ्यास करौ यहि भांति रुके

यदि तू मन को मुझमें अचल स्थापन करने के लिए समर्थ नहीं है तो हे अर्जुन ! अभ्यासरूप* योग के द्वारा मुझको प्राप्त होने के लिए इच्छा कर !! ९ !!  

*.   भगवान् के नाम और गुणों का श्रवण, कीर्तन, मनन तथा श्वास के द्वारा जप और भगवत प्राप्ति विषयक पठन-पाठन इत्यादिक चेष्टाएँ  भगवतप्राप्ति  के लिए बारम्बार करने का नाम "अभ्यास" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अभ्या सेऽप्य समर्थोऽसि मत्कर्म परमो भव।
मदर्थमपि कर्माणि कुर्वन्सिद्धिम वाप्स्यसि॥१२- १०॥

अस अभ्यासन कौ साधन में,
यदि समरथ कोऊ न होय सकै,
तब मोरे परायण करम करौ,
यहि मारग मोसों मिलाय सकै 

यदि तू उपर्युक्त अभ्यास में भी असमर्थ है तो केवल मेरे लिये कर्म करने के ही परायण* हो जा ! इस प्रकार मेरे निमित्त कर्मों को करता हुआ भी मेरी प्राप्तिरूप सिद्धि को ही प्राप्त होगा !! १० !!   

*.    स्वार्थ को त्यागकर तथा परमेश्वर को ही परम आश्रय और परम गति समझकर, निष्काम प्रेमभाव से सती-शिरोमणि, पतिव्रता स्त्री की भांति मन, वाणी और शरीर द्वारा परमेश्वर के ही लिए यज्ञ, दान और तपादि संपूर्ण कर्तव्य कर्मों के करने का नाम "भगवदर्थ कर्म करने के परायण होना" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अथैत दप्य शक्तोऽसि कर्तुं मद्योग माश्रितः।
सर्वकर्म फलत्यागं ततः कुरु यतात्मवान्॥१२- ११॥

असमर्थ यदि व्यवहारं में,
और मर्म लगै कि दुष्कर है,
फल कर्म बिसारि, विजित मन सों,
शरणागत मोरे, सुखकर है

यदि मेरी प्रप्तिरूप योग के आश्रित होकर उपर्युक्त साधन को करने में भी तू असमर्थ है तो मन-बुद्धि आदि पर विजय प्राप्त करनेवाला होकर सब कर्मों के फल का त्याग* कर  !! ११ !!   

*.     गीता अध्याय ९ श्लोक २७ में इसका विस्तार देखना चाहिए !

----------


## kajal pandey

> अथैत दप्य शक्तोऽसि कर्तुं मद्योग माश्रितः।
> सर्वकर्म फलत्यागं ततः कुरु यतात्मवान्॥१२- ११॥
> 
> असमर्थ यदि व्यवहारं में,
> और मर्म लगै कि दुष्कर है,
> फल कर्म बिसारि, विजित मन सों,
> शरणागत मोरे, सुखकर है
> 
> यदि मेरी प्रप्तिरूप योग के आश्रित होकर उपर्युक्त साधन को करने में भी तू असमर्थ है तो मन-बुद्धि आदि पर विजय प्राप्त करनेवाला होकर सब कर्मों के फल का त्याग* कर  !! ११ !!   
> ...


*बहुत बहुत बहुत बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है*

----------


## kajal pandey

*ये लीजिये ढेर सारा  रेपो ..................*...

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्रेयो हि ज्ञानमभ्या साज्ज्ञाना द्ध्यानं विशिष्यते।
ध्यानात्कर्मफल त्यागस्त्या गाच्छान्तिर नन्तरम्॥१२- १२॥

बिनु जाने मरम अभ्यास कियौ,
तस ज्ञान सों ज्ञान परोक्ष भल्यो .
मम ध्यान धरै यहि तासों भल्यो.
निष्काम करम, अति श्रेय भल्यो

मर्म को न जानकर किये हुए अभ्यास से ज्ञान श्रेष्ठ है; ज्ञान से मुझ परमेश्वर के स्वरूप का ध्यान श्रेष्ठ है और ध्यान से भी सब कर्मों के फल का त्याग* श्रेष्ठ है; क्योंकि त्याग से तत्काल ही परम शांति होती है !! १२ !!   

*.     केवल भगवदर्थ कर्म करनेवाले पुरुष का भगवान में प्रेम और श्रद्धा तथा भगवान का चिंतन भी बना रहता है, इसलिए ध्यान से "कर्मफल का त्याग" श्रेष्ठ कहा है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अद्वेष्टा सर्वभूतानां मैत्रः करुण एव च।
निर्ममो निरहंकारः समदुःखसुखः क्षमी॥१२- १३॥

जिन द्वेशन स्वारथ हीन भये,
ममता और अहम विहीन भये,
सुख दुखन प्रीति प्रतीति नाहीं,
तिन मोरे ध्यान विलीन भये

जो पुरुष सब भूतों में द्वेष भाव से रहित, स्वार्थरहित, सबका प्रेमी और हेतुरहित दयालु है तथा ममता से रहित, अहंकार से रहित, सुख-दुखों की प्राप्ति में सम और क्षमावान है अर्थात अपराध करनेवाले को भी अभय देनेवाला है; तथा जो योगी निरंतर संतुष्ट है, मन-इन्द्रियों सहित शरीर को वश में किये हुए है और मुझमे दृढ निश्चय वाला है -- वह मुझमे अर्पण किये हुए मन-बुद्धिवाला मेरा भक्त मुझको प्रिय है !! १३-१४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

संतुष्टः सततं योगी यतात्मा दृढ निश्चयः।
मय्यर्पित मनो बुद्धिर्यो मद्भक्तः स मे प्रियः॥१२- १४॥

मन इन्द्रिन जिन वश माहीं किये ,
संतोष निरंतर ध्यान किये
अर्पित मन बुद्धि समर्पित जो,
वही भक्त मेरौ, मैं ताके हिये

उक्त श्लोक का हिंदी अर्थ ऊपर की प्रविष्टी क्रमांक ५२४ में पढ़ें !

----------


## SUNIL1107

यस्मान्नो द्विजते लोको लोकान्नो द्विजते च यः।
हर्षामर्ष भयोद्वेगै र्मुक्तो यः स च मे प्रियः॥१२- १५॥

उद्विग्न करै न होय स्वयं,
भय, हर्ष, अमर्ष विहीन जना.
अस भक्त जो सम्यक संयत मैं,
उनकौ, वे मोरे सनेही मना

जिससे कोई भी जीव उद्वेग को प्राप्त नहीं होता और जो स्वयं भी किसी जीव से उद्वेग को प्राप्त नहीं होता; तथा जो हर्ष, अमर्ष*, भय और उद्वेगादी से रहित है -- वह भक्त मुझको प्रिय है !! १५ !! 

*.    दूसरे की उन्नति को देखकर संताप होने का नाम "अमर्ष" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अनपेक्षः शुचिर्दक्ष उदासीनो गतव्यथः।
सर्वारम्भ परित्यागी यो मद्भक्तः स मे प्रियः॥१२- १६॥

अति पावन दक्ष , ना चाह हिये
बिलगाय गयौ जिन दुखन सों.
परित्यागी अकर्ता प्रिय मोरे,
लपटात तिन्हें,आपुनि मन सों

जो पुरुष आकांक्षा से रहित, बाहर-भीतर से शुद्ध* चतुर, पक्षपात से रहित और दुखों से छूटा हुआ है -- वह सब आरम्भों का त्यागी मेरा भक्त मुझको प्रिय है !! १६ !! 

*.   गीता अध्याय १३ श्लोक ७ की टिपण्णी में इसका विस्तार देखना चाहिए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

यो न हृष्यति न द्वेष्टि न शोचति न काङ्क्षति।
शुभाशुभ परित्यागी भक्ति मान्यः स मे प्रियः॥१२- १७॥

न द्वेष, न हर्ष, न शोच करें,
नाहीं चाह धरें, हिया माहीं कोऊ .
शुभ कर्म अशुभ फल त्याग करैं,
मोहे भक्त, अति प्रिय होत सोऊ

जो न कभी हर्षित होता है, न द्वेष करता है, न शोक करता है, न कामना करता है तथा जो शुभ और अशुभ संपूर्ण कर्मों का त्यागी है -- वह भक्तियुक्त पुरुष मुझको प्रिय है !! १७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

समः शत्रौ च मित्रे च तथा मानाप मानयोः।
शीतोष्ण सुखदुःखेषु समः सङ्ग विवर्जितः॥१२- १८॥

सुख दुखन , शीतन तापन में,
अपमान-मान , रिपु -मित्रं में,
सब माहीं रहै सम भावन में,
आसक्ति बिना संसारन में

जो शत्रु-मित्र में और मान-अपमान में सम है तथा सर्दी, गर्मी और सुख-दुःख आदि द्वंदों में सम है और आसक्ति से रहित है !! १८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तुल्यनिन्दा स्तुतिर्मौनी सन्तुष्टो येन केनचित्।
अनिकेतः स्थिरमति र्भक्तिमान्मे प्रियो नरः॥१२- १९॥

सुख माने जेहि विधि कृष्ण धरै
सम निंदा स्तुति माहीं हिया.
ना नेह -निकेत मनन प्रिय जो,
स्थिर मति भक्तन मोह लिया

जो निंदा-स्तुति को समान समझनेवाला, मननशील और जिस किसी प्रकार से भी शरीर का निर्वाह होने में सदा ही संतुष्ट है और रहने के स्थान में ममता और आसक्ति से रहित है -- वह स्थिरबुद्धि भक्तिमान पुरुष मुझको प्रिय है !! १९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ये तु धर्म्यामृत मिदं यथोक्तं पर्युपासते।
श्रद्दधाना मत्परमा भक्ता स्तेऽतीव मे प्रियाः॥१२- २०॥

जी उक्त धर्म मय अमिय पान,
निष्काम भाव सों पान कियो ,
तस भक्त होत मोहे अतिशय प्रिय ,
मम होत परायण जीत हियो 

परन्तु जो श्रद्धायुक्त* पुरुष मेरे परायण होकर इस ऊपर कहे हुए धर्ममय अमृत को निष्काम प्रेमभाव से सेवन करते हैं, वे भक्त मुझको अतिशय प्रिय हैं !! २० !!  

*.   वेद, शास्त्र, महात्मा और गुरुजनों के तथा परमेश्वर के वचनों में प्रत्यक्ष के सदृश विश्वास का नाम "श्रद्धा" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद भागवत गीता सूप निषत्सू ब्रम्ह विद्यायां

योगशास्त्रे श्री कृष्ण-अर्जुन संवादे भक्तियोगो 

नाम द्वादशो अध्यायः !! १२ !!

************************************************** ************************************************** 

यहाँ पर भक्तियोग नामक द्वादश अध्याय समाप्त होता है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब शुरू होता है क्षेत्र-क्षेत्रज्ञ विभाग योग नामक त्रयोदश अध्याय

----------


## SUNIL1107

अथ त्रयोदशोअध्याय

इदं शरीरं कौन्तेय क्षेत्र मित्यभि धीयते।
एतद्यो वेत्ति तं प्राहुः क्षेत्रज्ञ इति तद्विदः॥१३- १॥

श्री भगवानुवाच
यहि क्षेत्र शरीर है हे अर्जुन!
कछु ऐसो ही तौ जात कह्यो,
यहि जानति जो क्षेत्रज्ञ वही,
ज्ञानिन सों तत्त्व ये ज्ञात भयो

श्री भगवान् बोले -- हे अर्जुन ! यह शरीर "क्षेत्र"* इस नाम से कहा जाता है और इसको जो जनता है, उसे "क्षेत्रज्ञ" इस नाम से उनके तत्व को जाननेवाले ज्ञानीजन कहते हैं !! १ !!   

*.    जैसे खेत में बोये हुए बीजों का उनके अनुरूप फल समय पर प्रकट होता है, वैसे ही इसमें बोये हुए कर्मों के संस्कार रूप बीजों का फल समय पर प्रकट होता है, इसलिए इसका नाम "क्षेत्र" ऐसा कहा जाता है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

क्षेत्रज्ञं चापि मां विद्धि सर्व क्षेत्रेषु भारत।
क्षेत्र क्षेत्रज्ञ योर्ज्ञानं यत्त ज्ज्ञानं मतं मम॥१३- २॥

सब क्षेत्रन कौ मैं ही स्वामी,
जीवात्मा बन जो रहवत है
यहि क्षेत्र क्षेत्रज्ञन तत्त्व ही तौ,
सत ज्ञान यही मेरौ मत है

हे अर्जुन ! तू सब क्षेत्रों में क्षेत्रज्ञ अर्थात जीवात्मा भी मुझे ही जान* और क्षेत्र-क्षेत्रज्ञ को अर्थात विकार सहित प्रकृति का और पुरुष का जो तत्व से जानना है**, वह ज्ञान है -- ऐसा मेरा मत है !! २ !! 

*.    गीता अध्याय १५ श्लोक ७ और उसकी टिप्पणी देखनी चाहिए ! 

**.   गीता अध्याय १३ श्लोक २३ और उसकी टिप्पणी देखनी चाहिए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

तत्क्षेत्रं यच्च यादृक्च यद्विकारि यतश्च यत्।
स च यो यत्प्रभा वश्च तत्समा सेन मे शृणु॥१३- ३॥

यहि क्षेत्र जो है, और जैसो है,
यहि माहीं कौन विकार सुनौ,
क्षेत्रज्ञ जो है और जैसो है ,
हे अर्जुन! मोसों सार सुनौ

वह क्षेत्र जो और जैसा है तथा जिन विकारों वाला है, और जिस कारण से जो हुआ है; तथा वह क्षेत्रज्ञ भी जो और जिस प्रभाव वाला है -- वह सब संक्षेप में मुझसे सुन !! ३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ऋषिभि र्बहुधा गीतं छन्दोभि  र्विविधैः पृथक्।
ब्रह्मसूत्र पदैश्चैव हेतुमद्भि र्विनिश्चितैः॥१३- ४॥

बहु भांति विविध बहु ऋषि जान सों,
विस्तार सहित श्रुति मन्त्रं सों,
बहु युक्तिन ब्रह्म के सूत्रन सों.
बहु भांति विविध बहु विधियन सों

यह क्षेत्र और क्षेत्रज्ञ का तत्व ऋषियों द्वारा बहुत प्रकार से कहा गया है और विविध वेदमंत्रों द्वारा भी विभागपूर्वक कहा गया है तथा भलीभांति निश्चय किये हुए युक्तियुक्त ब्रम्हसूत्र के पदों द्वारा भी कहा गया है !! ४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

महा भूतान्य हंकारो बुद्धि रव्यक्त मेव च।
इन्द्रियाणि दशैकं च पञ्च चेन्द्रिय गोचराः॥१३- ५॥

नभ, अग्नि, धरा, जल, वायु, अहम,
दस इन्द्रिन मन त्रिगुणी माया.
इन इन्द्रिन के हैं पांच विषय
तिन योगन , होत रचित माया

पाँच महाभूत, अहंकार, बुद्धि और मूल प्रकृति भी तथा दस इन्द्रियां, एक मन और पाँच इन्द्रियों के विषय अर्थात शब्द, स्पर्श, रूप, रस और गंध !! ५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

इच्छा द्वेषः सुखं दुःखं संघात श्चेतना धृतिः।
एतत्क्षेत्रं समासेन सविकार मुदाहृतम्॥१३- ६॥

सुख, क्लेश, द्वेष, अभिलाषा, धृति
,संघात शक्ति की चेतनता.
सब क्षेत्र के होत विकार सुनौ.,
संक्षेप से सुन लघुता महता

तथा इच्छा, द्वेष, सुख, दुःख, स्थूल देह का पिंड चेतना* और धृति** -- इस प्रकार विकारों*** के सहित यह क्षेत्र संक्षेप में कहा गया !! ६ !!  

*.     शरीर और अंतःकरण की एक प्रकार की चेतन-शक्ति ! 
**.   गीता अध्याय १८ श्लोक ३४ से ३५ तक देखना चाहिए ! 
***. पांचवे श्लोक में कहा हुआ तो क्षेत्र का स्वरुप समझना चाहिए और इस श्लोक में कहे हुए इच्छादि क्षेत्रक विकार समझने चाहिए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अमानित्व मदम्भित्व महिंसा क्षान्ति रार्जवम्।
आचार्यो पासनं शौचं स्थैर्यमात्म विनिग्रहः॥१३- ७॥

अभिमान व् दंभ विहीन क्षमा,
मन वाणी हिय की पावनता.
गुरु भक्ति,अहिंसा दृढ़ संयम,
और अंतर्मन की स्थिरता

श्रेष्ठता के अभिमान का आभाव, दम्भाचरण का आभाव, किसी भी प्राणी को किसी प्रकार भी न सताना, क्षमा भाव, मन-वाणी आदि की सरलता, श्रद्धाभक्ति सहित गुरु की सेवा, बाहर-भीतर की शुद्धि*, अंतःकरण की स्थिरता और मन-इन्द्रियों सहित शरीर का निग्रह !! ७ !!  

*.   सत्यता पूर्वक शुद्ध व्यव्हार से द्रव्य की और उसके अन्न से आहार की तथा यथायोग्य बर्ताव से आचरणों की और जल-मृतिकादि से शरीर की शुद्धि को बाहर की शुद्धि कहते हैं तथा राग, द्वेष और कपट आदि विकारों का नाश होकर अंतःकरण का स्वच्छ हो जाना भीतर की शुद्धि कही जाती है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

इन्द्रिया र्थेषु वैराग्य मनहंकार एव च।
जन्ममृत्यु जराव्याधि दुःख दोषानु दर्शनम्॥१३- ८॥

मन सों जिन भोग की चाह तजै,
नाहीं देह अहम् को मान रहै
दुःख जन्म ,जरा , मृत्यु व्याधी
कौ पुनि-पुनि मन को ध्यान रहै

इस लोक और परलोक के संपूर्ण भोगों में आसक्ति का अभाव और अहंकार का भी अभाव, जन्म, मृत्यु, जरा और रोग आदि में दुःख और दोषों का बार-बार विचार करना !! ८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

असक्ति रन भिष्वङ्गः पुत्रदार गृहादिषु।
नित्यं च समचित्तत्व मिष्टा निष्टोप पत्तिषु॥१३- ९॥

सुत, गृह, नारी, धन आदि माहीं
आसक्ति ना होवे ना ममता.
हित अनहित, प्रिय अप्रिय माहीं,
जब चित्त में नित्य धरौ समता

पुत्र, स्त्री, घर और धन आदि में आसक्ति का अभाव, ममता का न होना तथा प्रिय और अप्रिय की प्राप्ति में सदा ही चित्त का सम रहना !! ९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

मयि चानन्य योगेन भक्ति रव्यभि चारिणी।
विविक्त देश सेवित्वम रतिर्जन संसदि॥१३- १०॥

तजि संग कुसंग एकांत रहै,
एकमेव ही ब्रह्म कौ ध्यान करै .
परब्रह्म तेहि मिलिहैं -मिलिहैं.
भक्ति व्यभिचार विहीन करै

मुझ परमेश्वर में अनन्य योग के द्वारा अव्यभिचारिणी भक्ति* तथा एकांत और शुद्ध देश में रहने का स्वभाव और विषयासक्त मनुष्यों के समुदाय में प्रेम का न होना !! १० !! 

*.    केवल एक सर्व शक्तिमान परमेश्वर को ही अपना स्वामी मानते हुए स्वार्थ और अभिमान का त्याग करके, श्रद्धा और भाव के सहित परम प्रेम से भगवान् का निरंतर चिंतन करना "अव्यभिचारिणी भक्ति" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अध्यात्म ज्ञान नित्यत्वं तत्त्व ज्ञानार्थ दर्शनम्।
एतज्ज्ञान मिति प्रोक्तम ज्ञानं यद तोऽन्यथा॥१३- ११॥

अध्यातम ज्ञान में नित्य रहै,
जेहि ज्ञान सों ब्रह्म कौ देखि सक्यो ,
यहि ज्ञान सों शेष, विलोम यथा.
अज्ञान ही जग माहीं जात कहयो


अध्यात्म ज्ञानमें* नित्य स्थिति और तत्व ज्ञान के अर्थ रूप परमात्मा को ही देखना -- यह सब ज्ञान** है और जो इससे विपरीत है, वह अज्ञान*** है -- ऐसा कहा है !! ११ !!  

*.       जिस ज्ञान के द्वारा आत्म वास्तु और अनात्म वस्तु जानी जाये, उस ज्ञान का नाम "अध्यात्मज्ञान" है !  

**.    इस अध्याय के श्लोक ७ से लेकर यहाँ तक जो साधन कहे गये हैं, वे सब तत्वज्ञान की प्राप्ति में हेतु होने से "ज्ञान" नाम से कहे गये हैं ! 

***. ऊपर कहे हुए ज्ञान के साधनों से विपरीत जो मान, दंभ, हिंसा आदि हैं, वे अज्ञान की वृद्धि में हेतु होने से "अज्ञान" नाम से कहे गये हैं !

----------


## SUNIL1107

ज्ञेयं यत्तत्प्र वक्ष्यामि यज्ज्ञा त्वामृत मश्नुते।
अनादि मत्परं ब्रह्म न सत्तन्नास दुच्यते॥१३- १२॥

अथ जानिबौ, जोगन जानि , जेहि,
जन जानि जनार्दन जानति है.
आद्यंत हीन परब्रह्म अकथ ,
ना सत ना असत कहावति है


जो जाननेयोग्य है तथा जिसको जानकर मनुष्य परमानंद को प्राप्त होता है, उसको भलीभांति कहूँगा ! वह अनादिवाला परमब्रम्ह न सत ही कहा जाता है, न असत ही !! १२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सर्वतः पाणिपादं तत्सर्व तोऽक्षि शिरो मुखम्।
सर्वतः श्रुति मल्लोके सर्वमा वृत्य तिष्ठति॥१३- १३॥

सब दिसि सों सर मुख, स्रोत, नयन,
बहु हाथन पाँवन वालो प्रभो
संसार समाय के आपुनि में,
व्यापक जग माहीं आपु विभो


वह सब ओर हाथ-पैरवाला, सब ओर नेत्र, सिर और मुखवाला तथा सब ओर कानवाला है ! क्योंकि वह संसार में सबको व्याप्त करके स्थित है* !! १३ !! 

*.    आकाश जिस प्रकार वायु, अग्नि, जल और पृथ्वी का कारणरूप होने से उनको व्याप्त करके स्थित है, वैसे ही परमात्मा भी सबका कारणरूप होने से संपूर्ण चराचर जगत को व्याप्त करके स्थित है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

सर्वेन्द्रिय गुणाभासं सर्वेन्द्रिय विवर्जितम्।
असक्तं सर्व भृच्चैव निर्गुणं गुण भोक्तृ च॥१३- १४॥

निर्गुण , पर योग की माया सों
सगरे गुन गिरधर भोग करै,
धारक, इन्द्रिन कौ ध्यान धरै,
आसक्ति हीन नाहीं भोग करैं

वह संपूर्ण इन्द्रियों के विषयों को जाननेवाला है, परन्तु वास्तव ने सब इन्द्रियों से रहित है तथा आसक्ति रहित होने पर भी सबका धारण-पोषण करनेवाला और निर्गुण होने पर ही गुणों को भोगने वाला है !! १४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

बहि रन्तश्च भूतानाम चरं चरमेव च।
सूक्ष्म त्वात्तद विज्ञेयं दूरस्थं चान्तिके च तत्॥१३- १५॥

अति सूक्षम सों अज्ञेय वही,
अति दूर पास परब्रह्म वही.
सब प्राणिन अन्तः बाह्य वही.
जग अखिल चराचर ब्रह्म वही

वह चराचर सब भूतों के बाहर-भीतर परिपूर्ण है और चर-अचर भी वही है ! और वह सूक्ष्म होने से अविज्ञेय* है तथा अति समीपमें** और दूरमें*** भी स्थित वही है !! १५ !!

*. जैसे सूर्य की किरणों में स्थित hua जल सूक्ष्म होनेसे साधारण मनुष्यों के जानने में नहीं आता है, वैसे ही सर्व व्यापी परमात्मा भी सुषम होने से साधारण मनुष्यों के जानने में नहीं आता है ! 
**. वह परमात्मा सर्वत्र परिपूर्ण और सबका आत्मा होने से अत्यंत समीप है ! 
***. श्रद्धा रहित, अज्ञानी पुरुषों के लिए न जानने के कारण बहुत दूर है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अविभक्तं च भूतेषु विभक्त मिव च स्थितम्।
भूतभर्तृ च तज्ज्ञेयं ग्रसिष्णु प्रभविष्णु च॥१३- १६॥

सब प्रानिन् मांहीं समान बसै
जासों अविभक्त, विभक्त लगै,
करता, भरता, हरता जाननि
के जोग वही सर्वज्ञ लगै

वह परमात्मा विभाग रहित एक रूप से आकाश के सदृश परिपूर्ण होने पर भी चराचर सम्पूर्ण भूतों में विभक्त सा स्थित प्रतीत होता है* तथा वह जानने योग्य परमात्मा विष्णु रूप से भूतों को धारण-पोषण करनेवाला और रूद्र रूप से संहार करनेवाला तथा ब्रम्हा रूप से सबको उत्पन्न करनेवाला है !! १६ !!  

*.  जैसे महाकाश विभाग रहित स्थित हुआ भी घड़ों में पृथक-पृथक के सदृश प्रतीत होता है, वैसे ही परमात्मा सब भूतों में एक रूप से स्थित हुआ भी पृथक-पृथक की भांति प्रतीत होता है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

ज्योतिषा मपि तज्ज्योति स्तमसः परमुच्यते।
ज्ञानं ज्ञेयं ज्ञानगम्यं हृदि सर्वस्य विष्ठितम्॥१३- १७॥

ज्योतिन की ज्योतिन माया सों,
तौ परम परात्पर , ज्ञेय वही.
सोई ज्ञान सों गम्य, अगम्य सों ब्रह्म ,
बसत हिय अंतस, श्रेय वही 

वह परब्रम्ह ज्योतियों का भी ज्योति* एवं माया से अत्यंत परे कहा जाता है ! वह परमात्मा बोधस्वरुप, जानने के योग्य एवं तत्व ज्ञान से प्राप्त करनेयोग्य है और सबके हृदय में विशेष रूप से स्थित है !! १७ !!  

*. गीता अध्याय १५ श्लोक १२ में देखना चाहिए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

इति क्षेत्रं तथा ज्ञानं ज्ञेयं चोक्तं समासतः।
मद्भक्त एतद्विज्ञाय मद्भावा योप पद्यते॥१३- १८॥

इति क्षेत्रम, ज्ञानम् ज्ञेयम कौ,
मैं सार संक्षेप कह्यो तोसों.
जेहि तथ्य सों जानि के भक्त मेरौ ,
अथ निश्चय ही मिलिहै मोसों

इस प्रकार क्षेत्र* तथा ज्ञान** और जाननेयोग्य परमात्मा का स्वरूप*** संक्षेप से कहा गया ! मेरा भक्त इसको तत्व से जानकर मेरे स्वरूप को प्राप्त होता है !! १८ !!  

*.    श्लोक ५-६ में विकार सहित क्षेत्र का स्वरूप कहा है ! 
**.  श्लोक ७ से ११ तक ज्ञान अर्थात ज्ञान का साधन कहा है ! 
***. श्लोक १२ से १७ तक ज्ञेय का स्वरूप कहा है !

----------


## anoopverma

बह्त हीं अच्छा सुत्र बनाया है आपने, मैं इसके पोस्टों को सेव करता चल रहा हूँ। भविष्य में भी आराम से औफ़-लाईन जब मन होगा पढ़ुगा। Rep++

----------


## SUNIL1107

प्रकृतिं पुरुषं चैव विद्ध्य नादी उभावपि।
विकारांश्च गुणांश्चैव विद्धि प्रकृति संभवान्॥१३- १९॥

हे अर्जुन! प्रकृति और पुरुष ,
दोउन कौ जानि अनादि इन्हें.
सब राग द्वेष त्रिगुणी माया ,
भी जानि प्रकृति सों आदि इन्हें

प्रकृति और पुरुष -- इन दोनों को ही तू अनादि जान और राग-द्वेषादि विकारों को तथा त्रिगुणात्मक सम्पूर्ण पदार्थों को भी प्रकृति से ही उत्पन्न जान !! १९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

> बह्त हीं अच्छा सुत्र बनाया है आपने, मैं इसके पोस्टों को सेव करता चल रहा हूँ। भविष्य में भी आराम से औफ़-लाईन जब मन होगा पढ़ुगा। Rep++


धन्यबाद मित्र अनूप जी :bell::bell::bell:

----------


## SUNIL1107

कार्य करण कर्तृत्वे हेतुः प्रकृति रुच्यते।
पुरुषः सुख दुःखानां भोक्तृत्वे हेतु रुच्यते॥१३- २०॥

करमन कारज के मूल माहीं,
कारण प्रकृति ही जात कही.
सुख-दुःख , कलेशन भोगन में,
कारण जीवात्मा होत यही

कार्य* और करण** को उत्पन्न करने में हेतु प्रकृति कही जाती है और जीवात्मा सुख- दुखों के भोक्तापन में अर्थात भोगने में हेतु कहा जाता है !! २० !! 

*. आकाश, वायु, अग्नि, जल और पृथ्वी तथा शब्द, स्पर्श, रूप, रस, गंध -- इनका नाम "कार्य"  है ! 
**.बुद्धि, अहंकार और मन तथा श्रोत्र, त्वचा, रसना, नेत्र और घ्राण एवं वाक, हस्त, पाद, उपस्थ और गुदा -- इन १३ का नाम "करण" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

पुरुषः प्रकृतिस्थो हि भुङ्क्ते प्रकृति जान्गुणान्।
कारणं गुण सङ्गोऽस्य सदसद्योनि जन्मसु॥१३- २१॥

प्रकृतिस्थ जना, तो प्रकृति जन्य.
प्रकृति माहीं ही रहत सदा.
त्रिगुनी द्रव्यन के भोग योग,
शुभ-अशुभ जनम मय भोग मदा


प्रकृतिमें* स्थित ही पुरुष प्रकृति से उत्पन्न त्रिगुणात्मक पदार्थों को भोगता है और इन गुणों का संग ही इस जीवात्मा के अच्छी-बुरी योनियों में जन्म लेने का कारणहै** !! २१ !!    

*.   प्रकृति शब्द का अर्थ गीता अध्याय ७ श्लोक १४ में कही हुई भगवान् की त्रिगुणमयी माया समझना चाहिए ! 

**. सत्वगुण के संग से देव योनि में एवं रजोगुण के संग से मनुष्य योनि में और तमोगुण के संग से पशु, पक्षी आदि नीच योनियों में जन्म होता है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

उपद्रष्टानु मन्ता च भर्ता भोक्ता महेश्वरः।
परमात्मेति चाप्युक्तो देहेऽस्मि न्पुरुषः परः॥१३- २२॥

रहे देह माहीं अपि ,ज्ञानी तौ,,
बस देखत माया , होत परे.
अनुमन्ता, भरता होय के भी ,
निज मूल ब्रह्म मय, होत नरे


इस देह में स्थित यह आत्मा वास्तव में परमात्मा ही है ! वह साक्षी होने से उपद्रष्टा और यथार्थ सम्मति देनेवाला होने से अनुमन्ता, सबका धारण-पोषण करनेवाला होने से भर्ता, जीवरूप से भोक्ता, ब्रम्हा आदि का भी स्वामी होने से महेश्वर और शुद्ध सच्चिदानंदघन होने से परमात्मा -- ऐसा कहा गया है !! २२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

य एवं वेत्ति पुरुषं प्रकृतिं च गुणैः सह।
सर्वथा वर्तमा नोऽपि न स भूयोऽभि जायते॥१३- २३॥

अथ देह धरे, पर देह परे,
जेहि जना तत्त्व सों जानत हैं.
व्यवहार तथापि करैं, जग कौ,
पुनि जन्म कदापि न पावत हैं


इस प्रकार पुरुष को और गुणों के सहित प्रकृति को जो मनुष्य तत्व से जानता है*, वह सब प्रकार से कर्तव्य कर्म करता हुआ भी फिर नहीं जन्मता !! 23 !! 

*.    दृश्य मात्र संपूर्ण जगत माया का कार्य होने से क्षणभंगुर, नाशवान, जड़ और अनित्य है तथा जीवात्मा नित्य, चेतन, निर्विकार और अविनाशी एवं शुद्ध, बोधस्वरूप, सच्चिदानंदघन परमात्मा का ही सनातन अंश है, इस प्रकार समझकर संपूर्ण मायिक पदार्थों के संग का सर्वथा त्याग करके परम पुरुष परमात्मा में ही  एकीभाव से नित्य स्थित रहने का नाम उनको "तत्व से जानना" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

ध्याने नात्मनि पश्यन्ति केचि दात्मान मात्मना।
अन्ये सांख्येन योगेन कर्म योगेन चापरे॥१३- २४॥

कितनेहूँ जनान , हिया माहीं,
लखैं ब्रह्म कौ ध्यान के योगन सों.
निष्काम करम के योगन सों,
कछु, योग के योग सों, योगन सों


उस परमात्मा को कितने ही मनुष्य तो शुद्ध हुई सूक्ष्म बुद्धि से ध्यानके* द्वारा हृदय में देखते हैं; अन्य कितने ही ज्ञानयोगके** द्वारा और दूसरे कितने ही कर्मयोगके*** द्वारा देखते हैं अर्थात प्राप्त करते हैं !! २४ !! 

*.    जिसका वर्णन गीता अध्याय ६ में श्लोक ११ से ३२ तक विस्तार पूर्वक किया गया है ! 

**.   जिसका वर्णन गीता अध्याय २ में श्लोक ११ से ३० तक विस्तार पूर्वक किया है ! 

***. जिसका वर्णन गीता अध्याय २ में श्लोक ४० से अध्याय समाप्ति पर्यंत विस्तार पूर्वक किया है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अन्ये त्वेवम जानन्तः श्रुत्वा  न्येभ्य उपासते।
तेऽपि चाति तरन्त्येव मृत्युं श्रुति परायणाः॥१३- २५॥

कछु अन्य कई अज्ञानी जना,
पथ ज्ञानिन कौ अपनावत हैं,
जस सुनयो, करयो तस विधि जनान,
भाव सिन्धु मरन तरि जावत हैं


परन्तु इनसे दूसरे अर्थात जो मंदबुद्धि वाले पुरुष हैं, वे इस प्रकार न जानते हुए दूसरों से अर्थात तत्व के जाननेवाले पुरुषों से सुनकर ही तदनुसार  उपासना करते हैं और वे श्रवण परायण पुरुष भी मृत्यु रूप संसार-सागर को निसंदेह तर जाते हैं !! २५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यावत्सं जायते किंचि त्सत्त्वं स्थावर जङ्गमम्।
क्षेत्र क्षेत्रज्ञ संयोगात्त द्विद्धि भरतर्षभ॥१३- २६॥

स्थावर जंगम वस्तु सबहिं,
हे अर्जुन! जो कछु उपजत है.
क्षेत्रज्ञ क्षेत्र के योगन सों
सगरे जग माहीं जनमत हैं


हे अर्जुन ! यावन्मात्र जितने भी स्थावर-जंगम प्राणी उत्पन्न होते हैं, उन सबको तू क्षेत्र और क्षेत्रज्ञ के संयोग से उत्पन्न जान !! २६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

समं सर्वेषु भूतेषु तिष्ठन्तं परमेश्वरम्।
विनश्यत्स्व विनश्यन्तं यः पश्यति स पश्यति॥१३- २७॥

संसार विनासन हारो है,
तस माहीं प्रभू परमेश्वर कौ,
सम भाव कौ भाव , हिया धारे.
तेहि , देखि सकें अखिलेश्वर कौ


जो पुरुष नष्ट होते हुए सब चराचर भूतों में परमेश्वर को नाशरहित और समभाव से स्थित देखता है, वही यथार्थ देखता है !! २७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

समं पश्यन्हि सर्वत्र सम वस्थित मीश्वरम्।
न हिन स्त्यात्म नात्मानं ततो याति परां गतिम्॥१३- २८॥

सम भाव सों देखत ऐसो जना,
सब प्राणिन माहीं महीश्वर कौ.
तन मरत, आत्मा अविनासी ,
यहि मरम जानि मिलें ,ईश्वर कौ


क्योंकि जो पुरुष सबमे समभाव से स्थित परमेश्वर को समान देखता हुआ अपने द्वारा अपने को नष्ट नहीं करता, इससे वह परम गति को प्राप्त होता है !! २८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

प्रकृत्यैव च कर्माणि क्रियमा णानि सर्वशः।
यः पश्यति तथात्मानम कर्तारं स पश्यति॥१३- २९॥

जेहि मानुष , ऐसो देखति कि,
प्रकृति ही करम करै सगरौ,
तेहि जानि अकर्ता , आतमा कौ,
यहि मरम जानि जीवन संवरौ


और जो पुरुष संपूर्ण कर्मों को सब प्रकार से प्रकृति के द्वारा ही किये जाते हुए देखता है और आत्मा को अकर्ता देखता है, वही यथार्थ देखता है !! २९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यदा भूत पृथग्भाव मेकस्थ मनु पश्यति।
तत एव च विस्तारं ब्रह्म संपद्यते तदा॥१३- ३०॥

सगरे संसारन प्रानिन कौ,
विस्तार आधार है एक विभो,
जेहि कालहिं ऐसो समुझत है,
तेहि कालहिं , मुक्त हो , पावें प्रभो


जिस क्षण यह पुरुष भूतों के पृथक-पृथक भाव को एक परमात्मा में ही स्थित तथा उस परमात्मा से ही संपूर्ण भूतों का विस्तार देखता है, उसी क्षण वह सच्चिदानंदघन ब्रम्ह को प्राप्त हो जाता है !! ३० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अनादित्वा न्निर्गुणत्वा त्परमात्माय मव्ययः।
शरीर स्थोऽपि कौन्तेय न करोति न लिप्यते॥१३- ३१॥

सुन अर्जुन! निर्गुण ब्रह्म अनादि ,
अकर्ता और निर्लिप्त महे,
तन माहीं बसै, तबहूँ नाहीं ,
करमन सों लिप्त हो लेश अहे

हे अर्जुन ! अनादि होने से और निर्गुण होने से यह अविनाशी परमात्मा शरीर में स्थित होने पर भी वास्तव में न तो कुछ करता है और न ही लिप्त होता है !! ३१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यथा सर्वगतं सौक्ष्म्या दाकाशं नोप लिप्यते।
सर्वत्रा वस्थितो देहे तथात्मा नोप लिप्यते॥१३- ३२॥

जस व्यापक है आकाश सबहिं,
पर सूक्षम अति निर्लिप्त रहै,
तस देह में बास, तथापि न देह,
सों, नैकहूँ आतमा लिप्त रहै


जिस प्रकार सर्वत्र व्याप्त आकाश सूक्ष्म होने के कारण लिप्त नहीं होता, वैसे ही देह में सर्वत्र स्थित आत्मा निर्गुण होने के कारण देह के गुणों से लिप्त नहीं होता !! ३२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यथा प्रकाश यत्येकः कृत्स्नं लोकमिमं रविः।
क्षेत्रं क्षेत्री तथा कृत्स्नं प्रकाश यति भारत॥१३- ३३॥

जस अर्जुन! एकहिं सूरज सों,
ज्योतित सगरौ ब्रह्माण्ड भयौ.
तस एकहिं आतमा देह सकल ,
ज्योतित करि देत है , तथ्य कह्यौ


हे अर्जुन ! जिस प्रकार एक ही सूर्य इस सम्पूर्ण ब्रम्हाण्ड को प्रकाशित करता है, उसी प्रकार एक ही आत्मा सम्पूर्ण क्षेत्र को प्रकाशित करता है !! ३३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

क्षेत्र क्षेत्रज्ञ योरेव मन्तरं ज्ञान चक्षुषा।
भूत प्रकृति मोक्षं च ये विदुर्यान्ति ते परम्॥१३- ३४॥

क्षेत्र -क्षेत्रज्ञन , भेद विकारन ,
ज्ञान नयन सों जाने जना जो.
मोक्ष विधि, तिन जानि के तत्त्वन,
ब्रह्महिं पावें, ज्ञानी मना जो 



इस प्रकार क्षेत्र और क्षेत्रज्ञ के भेदको* तथा कार्य सहित प्रकृति से मुक्त होने को जो पुरुष ज्ञान-नेत्रों द्वारा तत्व से जानते हैं, वे महत्माजन परम ब्रम्ह परमात्मा को प्राप्त होते हैं !! ३४ !!    

*.    क्षेत्र को जड़, विकारी, क्षणिक, और नाशवान तथा क्षेत्रज्ञ को नित्य, चेतन, अविकारी और अविनाशी जानना ही "उनके भेद को जानना" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद भागवत गीता सूप निषत्सू ब्रम्ह विद्यायां

योगशास्त्रे श्री कृष्ण-अर्जुन संवादे क्षेत्र-क्षेत्रज्ञ विभाग-योगो 

नाम त्रयोदशो अध्यायः !! १३ !!

************************************************** ************************************************** 

यहाँ पर क्षेत्र-क्षेत्रज्ञ विभाग  योग नामक त्रयोदश अध्याय समाप्त होता है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब शुरू होता है गुण-त्रय-विभाग योग नामक चतुर्दश अध्याय

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्री भगवानुवाच

परं भूयः प्रवक्ष्यामि ज्ञानानां ज्ञान मुत्तमम्।
यज्ज्ञात्वा मुनयः सर्वे परां सिद्धि मितो गताः॥१४- १॥

श्रेय जो ज्ञान है ज्ञानन में,
तोहे अर्जुन कृष्ण सुनाय रहे.
जेहि जानि मुनि जन मुक्त भये,
पद सिद्धि परम पद पाय रहे

श्री  भगवान बोले -- ज्ञानों में भी अति उत्तम उस परम ज्ञान को मैं फिर से कहूगा, जिसको जानकर सब मुनिजन इस संसार से मुक्त होकर परम सिद्धि को प्राप्त हो गए हैं  !! १ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

इदं ज्ञान मुपा श्रित्य मम साधर्म्य मागताः।
सर्गेऽपि नोप जायन्ते प्रलये न व्यथन्ति च॥१४- २॥

पाय के रूप सरूप मेरौ,
जिन जानि लियौ तिन मुक्त भये ,
न सृष्टि के आदिहूँ लेत जनम,
न काल प्रलय भय युक्त भये


इस ज्ञान को आश्रय करके अर्थात धारण करके मेरे स्वरुप को प्राप्त हुए पुरुष सृष्टि के आदि में पुनः उत्पन्न नहीं होते और प्रलय काल में भी व्याकुल नहीं होते !! २ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

मम योनिर्मह द्ब्रह्म तस्मि न्गर्भं दधा म्यहम्।
संभवः सर्व भूतानां ततो भवति भारत॥१४- ३॥

हे अर्जुन! योनी में मूल सरूप,
मेरौ ही तौ चेतन रूप रह्यो.
स्थापन जीवन जड़- चेतन
के योगन , रूप सरूप रच्यो

हे अर्जुन ! मेरी महत-ब्रम्हरूप मूल प्रकृति सम्पूर्ण भूतों की योनी है अर्थात गर्भाधान का स्थान है और मैं उस योनी में चेतन समुदाय रूप गर्भ को स्थापन करता हूँ ! उस जड़-चेतन के संयोग से सब भूतों की उत्पत्ति  होती है !! ३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सर्व योनिषु कौन्तेय मूर्तयः संभवन्ति याः।
तासां ब्रह्म महद्योनि रहं बीजप्रदः पिता॥१४- ४॥

कौन्तेय विविध योनिन माहीं,
विविधानि शरीर जो होत यहाँ ,
तिन गर्भंन धारक माँ त्रिगुनी
माया, मैं बीज पिता हूँ वहाँ

हे अर्जुन ! नाना प्रकार की सब योनियों में जितनी मूर्तियाँ अर्थात शरीरधारी प्राणी उत्पन्न होते हैं, प्रकृति तो उन सबकी गर्भ धारण करनेवाली माता है और मैं बीज को स्थापन करनेवाला पिता हूँ !! ४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सत्त्वं रजस्तम इति गुणाः प्रकृति संभवाः।
निबध्नन्ति महाबाहो देहे देहिनम व्ययम्॥१४- ५॥

गुन सत, रज, तम हे महाबाहो !
देहिन कौ देह में बांधत हैं.
निष्पन्न प्रकृति सों अस, अर्जुन!
गुन तीनहूँ , सृष्टि प्रसारत हैं

हे अर्जुन ! सत्वगुण, रजोगुण और तमोगुण -- ये प्रकृति से उत्पन्न तीनों गुण अविनाशी जीवात्मा को शरीर में बांधते हैं !! ५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तत्र सत्त्वं निर्मलत्वा त्प्रकाश कम नामयम्।
सुख सङ्गेन बध्नाति ज्ञान सङ्गेन चानघ॥१४- ६॥

तीनहूँ गुन माहीं सत गुन तौ ,
अविकारी निर्मल होत तथा
ज्ञानन कौ सुख आसक्तिन सों,
अभिमान ज्ञान कौ होत यथा


हे निष्पाप ! उन तीनों गुणों में सत्वगुण तो निर्मल होने के कारण प्रकाश करने वाला और विकार रहित है, वह सुख के सम्बन्ध से और ज्ञान के सम्बन्ध से अर्थात उसके अभिमान से बाँधता है !! ६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रजो रागात्मकं विद्धि तृष्णा सङ्ग समुद्भवम्।
तन्नि बध्नाति कौन्तेय कर्म सङ्गेन देहिनम्॥१४- ७॥

रूप रजो गुन , राग कौ है,
तृष्णा आसक्ति लुभावै जो.
राग जगाय के देहिन में
फल करमन चाह जगावै जो


हे अर्जुन ! रागरूप रजोगुण को कामना और आसक्ति से उत्पन्न जान ! वह इस जीवात्मा को कर्मों के और उनके फल के सम्बन्ध से बाँधता है !! ७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तमस्त्व ज्ञानजं विद्धि मोहनं सर्व देहिनाम्।
प्रमादालस्य निद्राभि स्तन्नि बध्नाति भारत॥१४- ८॥

जेहि देह मोह अभिमान बसै,
गुन तामस मोह प्रधान करै,
अज्ञान जनित यहि देहन कौ,
निद्रा, आलस्य प्रदान करै

हे अर्जुन ! सब देहाभिमानियों को मोहित करनेवाले तमोगुण को तो अज्ञान से उत्पन्न जान ! वह इस जीवात्मा को प्रमाद*, आलस्य**, और निद्रा के द्वारा बाँधता है !! ८ !! 

*.     इन्द्रियों और अंतःकरण की व्यर्थ चेष्टाओं का नाम "प्रमाद" है ! 

**.    कर्तव्य-कर्म में अप्रवृति रूप निरुद्यमता का नाम "आलस्य" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

सत्त्वं सुखे संजयति रजः कर्मणि भारत।
ज्ञान मावृत्य तु तमः प्रमादे संजय त्युत॥१४- ९॥

गुन सत्व लगावत धरमन में,
करै लिप्त रजो गुन करमन में .
ढकी लेत तमस गुन तामस में,
अथ जीव लगावै , प्रमादन में


हे अर्जुन ! सत्वगुण सुख में लगाता है और रजोगुण कर्म में तथा तमोगुण तो ज्ञान को ढककर प्रमाद में भी लगाता है !! ९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रजस्त मश्चाभि भूय सत्त्वं भवति भारत।
रजः सत्त्वं तमश्चैव तमः सत्त्वं रजस्तथा॥१४- १०॥

रज, तमस दबाय के सत बाढ़े,
सत, रज दबाय तम बाढ़त है.
तस ही तम गुन और सत दबाय ,
के ही तो रजो गुन बाढ़त है


हे अर्जुन ! रजोगुण और तमोगुण को दबाकर सत्वगुण, सत्वगुण और तमोगुण को दबाकर रजोगुण, वैसे ही सत्वगुण और रजोगुण को दबाकर तमोगुण होता है अर्थात बढ़ता है !! १० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सर्व द्वारेषु देहेऽस्मि न्प्रकाश उपजायते।
ज्ञानं यदा तदा विद्या द्विवृद्धं सत्त्व मित्युत॥१४- ११॥

जेहि कालहिं तन- मन इन्द्रिन में,
चेतनता ज्ञान विवेक जगै,
तेहि कालहिं जानो सत्व बढ्यो,
सत ज्ञान अलौकिक नेक लगै

जिस समय इस देह में तथा अंतःकरण और इन्द्रियों में चेतनता और विवेकशक्ति उत्पन्न होती है, उस समय ऐसा जानना चाहिए कि सत्वगुण बढ़ा हुआ है !! ११ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

लोभः प्रवृत्ति रारम्भः कर्मणा मशमः स्पृहा।
रजस्ये तानि जायन्ते विवृद्धे भरतर्षभ॥१४- १२॥

जब बाढ़े रजोगुण , लोभ बढ़े,
और स्वारथ बुद्धि प्रलोभन भी,
चंचल मन भोग विषय गामी ,
तृष्णा और मोह कौ बंधन भी


हे अर्जुन ! रजोगुण के बढने पर लोभ, प्रवृति, स्वार्थबुद्धि से कर्मों का सकाम भाव से आरंभ, अशांति और विषय भोगों कि लालसा -- ये सब उत्पन्न होते हैं !! १२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अप्रकाशो प्रवृत्तिश्च प्रमादो मोह एव च।
तमस्ये तानि जायन्ते विवृद्धे कुरु नन्दन॥१४- १३॥

जब बाढ़े तमोगुण कुरुनन्दन !
मन बुद्धि, मोद प्रमाद घनयो,
निंदा, निद्रा, आलस, विलास,
तमगुनी जनान प्रधान बनयो


हे अर्जुन ! तमोगुण के बढ़ने पर अंतःकरण और इन्द्रियों में अप्रकाश, कर्तव्य-कर्मों में अप्रवृति और प्रमाद अर्थात व्यर्थ चेष्टा और निद्रादी अंतःकरण कि मोहिनी वृतियां -- ये सब ही उत्पन्न होते हैं !! १३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यदा सत्त्वे प्रवृद्धे तु प्रलयं याति देहभृत्।
तदोत्तम विदां लोकान मलान्प्रति पद्यते॥१४- १४॥

जब सत गुन बाढ़ति देहन में,
तेहि काल मरन यदि होवत है,
जिन उत्तम सात्विक करम कियौ,
सुख-स्वर्ग वे जना भोगत हैं


जब यह मनुष्य सत्वगुण की वृद्धि में मृत्यु को प्राप्त होता है, तब तो उत्तम कर्म करनेवालों के निर्मल दिव्य स्वर्गादि लोकों को प्राप्त होता है !! १४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रजसि प्रलयं गत्वा कर्मसङ्गिषु जायते।
तथा प्रलीनस्तमसि मूढयोनिषु जायते॥१४- १५॥

जेहि काल रजो गुन बाढ़े घनयो,
तेहि काल मरन यदि आवति है,
तिन योनी अधम, पशु कीट पतन ,
उपरांत मरन वे पावति हैं 



रजोगुण के बढ़ने पर मृत्यु को प्राप्त होकर कर्मों की आसक्ति वाले मनुष्यों में उत्पन्न होता है; तथा तमोगुण के बढ़ने पर मरा हुआ मनष्य कीट, पशु आदि मूढ़ योनियों में उत्पन्न होता है !! १५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

कर्मणः सुकृत स्याहुः सात्त्विकं निर्मलं फलम्।
रजसस्तु फलं दुःखम ज्ञानं तमसः फलम्॥१४- १६॥

फल ज्ञान विरागन कौ निर्मल,
सत करमन सों ही आवत है.
रज, तामस, दुःख दारुण विषाद,
अज्ञानी मनुज बनावत है

श्रेष्ठ कर्म का तो सात्विक अर्थात सुख, ज्ञान और वैराग्यादी निर्मल फल का है; राजस कर्म का फल दुःख एवं तामस कर्म का फल अज्ञान का है !! १६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सत्त्वा त्संजायते ज्ञानं रजसो लोभ एव च।
प्रमाद मोहौ तमसो भवतो ज्ञानमेव च॥१४- १७॥

सत गुन सों ज्ञान, रजो गुन सों,
बिनु संशय लोभ ही विकसत है,
बिनु ज्ञान प्रमाद , तो मोह घनयो,
तामस गुन जीवहिं पकरत हैं

सत्वगुण से ज्ञान उत्पन्न होता है और रजोगुण से निःसंदेह लोभ तथा तमोगुण से प्रमाद और मोह उत्पन्न होते हैं और अज्ञान भी होता है !! १७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ऊर्ध्वं गच्छन्ति सत्त्वस्था मध्ये तिष्ठन्ति राजसाः।
जघन्य गुण वृत्तिस्था अधो गच्छन्ति तामसाः॥१४- १८॥

जिन सतगुन वृत्ति प्रधान जना,
वे श्रेयस लोक ही जावत है,
जिन राजस, मध्य, मनुज योनी,
तिन तुच्छ सी योनी पावत है

सत्वगुण में स्थित पुरुष स्वर्गादि उच्च लोकों को जाते हैं, रजोगुण में स्थित राजस पुरुष मध्य में अर्थात मनुष्य लोक में ही रहते हैं और तमोगुण के कार्यरूप निद्रा, प्रमाद और आलस्यादी में स्थित तामस पुरुष अधोगति को अर्थात कीट, पशु आदि नीच योनियों को तथा नरक को प्राप्त होते हैं !! १८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

नान्यं गुणेभ्यः कर्तारं यदा द्रष्टानु पश्यति।
गुणेभ्यश्च परं वेत्ति मद्भावं सोऽधि गच्छति॥१४- १९॥

जेहि कालहिं दृष्टा तीनहूँ गुन,
सों अन्य न करता देखे कोऊ,
गुन ही तौ गुनान में बरतत हैं.
अस जानि, मोहे जाने सोऊ

जिस समय द्रष्टा तीनो गुणों के अतिरिक्त अन्य किसी को करता नहीं देखता और तीनो गुणों से अत्यंत परे सच्चिदानंदघन स्वरुप मुझ परमात्मा को तत्व से जानता है, उस समय वह मेंरे स्वरुप को प्राप्त होता है !! १९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

गुणा नेतान तीत्य त्रीन्देही देह समुद्भवान्।
जन्म मृत्यु जरा दुःखै र्विमुक्तो मृत मश्नुते॥१४- २०॥

गुन तीनहूँ सों , जब देह परे,
समरथ हुई जावति है नर की.
छुटे जन्म, ज़रा, ब्याधि मृत्यु,
तिन पावैं कृपा करुनानिधि की

यह पुरुष शरीरकी* उत्पत्ति के कारण रूप इन तीनो गुणों को उल्लंघन करके जन्म, मृत्यु, वृद्धावस्था और सब प्रकार के दुखों से मुक्त हुआ परमानंद को प्राप्त होता है !! २० !!  

*.    बुद्धि, अहंकार और मन तथा पाँच ज्ञानेन्द्रियाँ, पाँच कर्मेन्द्रियाँ, पाँच भूत, पाँच इन्द्रियों के विषय -- इस प्रकार इन तेईस तत्वों का पिंड रूप यह स्थूल शरीर प्रकृति से उत्पन्न होनेवाले गुणों का ही कार्य है, इसलिए इन तीनो गुणों को इसकी उत्पत्ति का कारण कहा है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

कैर्लिङ्गै स्त्रीन्गुणा नेतान तीतो भवति प्रभो।
किमाचारः कथं चैतांस्त्री न्गुणानति वर्तते॥१४- २१॥

अर्जुन उवाच
गुन तीनहूँ सों जो होत परे ,
तिन कौ का लक्षण होत कहो,
कथ कैसो करत आचार कहाँ ,
परे कैसे गुनान सों होत अहो

अर्जुन बोले -- इन तीनो गुणों से अतीत पुरुष किन-किन लक्षणों से युक्त होता है और किस प्रकार के आचरणों वाला होता है तथा हे प्रभो ! मनुष्य किस उपाय से इन तीनो गुणों से अतीत होता है ? !! २१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

प्रकाशं च प्रवृत्तिं च मोहमेव च पाण्डव।
न द्वेष्टि संप्रवृत्तानि न निवृत्तानि काङ्क्षति॥१४- २२॥

जिन राजस, सत्व, तमो गुन के ,
गुन होत प्रवृत पर उन्मन हो,
तिन राग विराग न चाह रहे ,
लपटात न काहू सों तन-मन हो

श्री भगवान बोले -- हे अर्जुन ! जो पुरुष सत्वगुण के कार्यरूप प्रकाशको* और रजोगुण के कार्यरूप प्रवृति को तथा तमोगुण के कार्यरूप मोहको** भी न तो प्रवृत होने पर उनसे द्वेष करता है और न निवृत होने पर उनकी आकांक्षा करता है*** !! २२ !! 

*.      अंतःकरण और इन्द्रियादिकों में आलस्य का अभाव होकर जो एक प्रकार की चेतनता होती है, उसका नाम "प्रकाश" है ! 
**.    निद्रा और आलस्य आदि की बहुलता से अंतःकरण और इन्द्रियों में चेतन शक्ति के लय होने को यहाँ "मोह" नाम से समझना चाहिए ! 
***.     जो पुरुष एक सच्चिदानंदघन परमात्मा में ही नित्य, एकीभाव से स्थित हुआ इस त्रिगुणमयी माया के प्रपंच से सर्वथा अतीत हो गया है, उस गुणातीत पुरुष के अभिमान रहित अंतःकरण में तीनो गुणों के कार्यरूप प्रकाश, प्रवृति और मोहादि वृत्तियों के प्रकट होने और न होने पर किसी काल में भी इच्छा-द्वेष आदि विकार नहीं होते हैं, यही उसके गुणों से अतीत होने के प्रधान लक्षण  हैं  !

----------


## SUNIL1107

उदासीन वदासीनो गुणैर्यो न विचाल्यते।
गुणा वर्तन्त इत्येव योऽव तिष्ठति नेङ्गते॥१४- २३॥

गुन ही तौ गुनान में बरतत हैं,
साक्षी, निरपेक्ष उदास रहै,
अस जानि कदापि डिगत नाहीं,
तिनके ब्रज नंदन पास रहें

जो साक्षी के सदृश स्थित हुआ गुणों के द्वारा विचलित नहीं किया जा सकता और गुण ही गुणों में बरतते* हैं -- ऐसा समझता हुआ जो सच्चिदानंदघन परमात्मा में एकीभाव से स्थित रहता है एवं उस स्थिती से कभी विचलित नहीं होता !! २३ !! 

*.    त्रिगुणमयी माया से उत्पन्न हुए अंतःकरण के सहित इन्द्रियों का अपने-अपने विषयों में विचरना ही "गुणों का गुणों में बरतना" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

सम दुःखसुखः स्वस्थः सम लोष्टाश्म काञ्चनः।
तुल्य प्रियाप्रियो धीरस्तुल्य निन्दात्म संस्तुतिः॥१४- २४॥

जिन पाथर कांकर , सुबरन में,
निंदा-स्तुति, सुख-दुखन में,
अप्रिय -प्रिय माहीं धीर धरै,
सम भाव रहै , सब भावन में

जो निरंतर आत्मभाव में स्थित, दुःख-सुख को समान समझनेवाला, मिट्टी, पत्थर और स्वर्ण में समान भाव वाला, ज्ञानी, प्रिय तथा अप्रिय को एक सा माननेवाला और अपनी निंदा-स्तुति में भी समान भाववाला है !! २४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

मानापमान योस्तुल्य स्तुल्यो मित्रारि पक्षयोः।
सर्वारम्भ परित्यागी गुणातीतः स उच्यते॥१४- २५॥

अपमान व् मान समान लगै,
कर्तापन भाव विहीन रहै,
सगरे ही गुनान सों होत परे,
रिपु मित्र में भाव समान रहै

जो मान और अपमान में सम है, मित्र और वैरी के पक्ष में भी सम है एवं सम्पूर्ण आरम्भों में कर्तापन के अभिमान से रहित है, वह पुरुष गुणातीत कहा जाता है !! २५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

मां च योऽव्यभि चारेण भक्तियोगेन सेवते।
स गुणान्सम तीत्यैतान्ब्रह्म भूयाय कल्पते॥१४- २६॥

व्यभिचार विहीन जो भक्ति करै,
नित नित्य निरंतर मोहे भजै,
गुन तीन गुनान सों होत परे ,
सत भक्त महान निरंतर मोहे रुचै

और जो पुरुष अव्यभिचारी भक्तियोगके* द्वारा मुझको निरंतर भजता है, वह भी इन तीनो गुणों को भली-भांति लांघकर सच्चिदानंदघन ब्रम्ह को प्राप्त होने के लिए योग्य बन जाता है !!२६ !!  

*.     केवल एक सर्वशक्तिमान परमेश्वर वासुदेव भगवान  को ही अपना स्वामी मानता हुआ, स्वार्थ और अभिमान को त्यागकर, श्रद्धा और भाव के सहित, परम प्रेम से निरंतर चिंतन करने को " अव्यभिचारी भक्तियोग" कहते हैं !

----------


## SUNIL1107

ब्रह्मणो हि प्रतिष्ठा हममृतस्या व्ययस्य च।
शाश्वतस्य च धर्मस्य सुखस्यै कान्तिकस्य च॥१४- २७॥

अविनासी ब्रह्म परम प्रभु कौ,
एकमेव अखंड आनंद सुधा ,
मैं ही तौ आश्रय हूँ इनकौ ,
मैं धर्म सनातन शुद्ध विधा 

क्योंकि उस अविनाशी परब्रम्ह का और अमृत का तथा नित्यधर्म का और अखंड एकरस आनन्द का आश्रय मैं हूँ !! २७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ॐ  तत्सदिति श्रीमद भागवत गीता सूप निषत्सू ब्रम्ह विद्यायां

योगशास्त्रे श्री कृष्ण-अर्जुन संवादे गुण-त्रय-विभाग-योगो 

नाम चतुर्दशो अध्यायः !! १४ !!

************************************************** ************************************************** 

यहाँ पर गुण-त्रय-विभाग योग नामक चतुर्दश अध्याय समाप्त होता है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब शुरू होता है पुरुषोत्तम-योग नामक पञ्चदशो अध्याय

----------


## SUNIL1107

अथ पञ्चदशो अध्याय: 

ऊर्ध्वमूल मधःशाख मश्वत्थं प्राहुर व्ययम्।
छन्दांसि यस्य पर्णानि यस्तं वेद स वेदवित्॥१५- १॥

अश्र्वत्थ वृक्ष सों विश्व विरल,
शाखा नीचे जड़ ऊपर है.
हैं वेद पात , जो भेद गुनै,
वेदज्ञ, वही ज्ञानी नर है


श्री भगवान बोले -- आदिपुरुष परमेश्वर रूप मूलवाले* और ब्रम्हारूप मुख्य शाखावाले** जिस संसार रूप पीपल के वृक्ष को  अविनाशी*** कहते हैं, तथा वेद जिसके पत्ते**** कहे गए हैं -- उस संसार रूप वृक्ष को जो पुरुष मूल सहित तत्व से जनता है, वह वेद के तात्पर्य को जाननेवाला है***** !! १ !!   

*.      आदि पुरुष नारायण वासुदेव भगवान ही नित्य और अनंत तथा सबके आधार होने के कारण और सबसे ऊपर नित्यधाम में सगुणरूप से वास करने के कारण उर्ध्व नाम से कहे गए हैं और वे मायापति, सर्वशक्तिमान परमेश्वर ही इस संसार रूप वृक्ष के कारण हैं, इसलिए इस संसार वृक्ष को "उर्ध्व मूलवाला" कहते हैं !    
**.     उस आदिपुरुष परमेश्वर से उत्पत्तिवाला होने के कारण तथा नित्यधाम से नीचे ब्रम्ह्लोक में वास करने के कारण, हिरण्यगर्भ रूप ब्रम्हा को परमेश्वर की अपेक्षा "अधः" कहा है और वही इस संसार का विस्तार करनेवाला होने से इसकी मुख्य शाखा है, इसलिए इस संसार वृक्ष को "अधः शाखावाला" कहते हैं !  
***.   इस वृक्ष का मूल कारण परमात्मा अविनाशी है तथा अनादिकाल से इसकी परम्परा चली आती है, इसलिए इस संसार वृक्ष को "अविनाशी" कहते हैं !  
****.  इस वृक्ष की शाखा रूप ब्रम्हा से प्रकट होनेवाले और यज्ञादिक कर्मों के द्वारा इस संसार वृक्ष की रक्षा और वृद्धि करनेवाले एवं शोभा को बढ़ानेवाले होने से वेद "पत्ते" कहे गए हैं !   
*****. भगवान की योगमाया से उत्पन्न हुआ संसार क्षणभंगुर, नाशवान और दुखरूप है, इसके चिंतन को त्यागकर, केवल परमेश्वर ही नित्य-निरंतर, अनन्य प्रेम से चिंतन करना "वेद के तात्पर्य को जानना है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अध श्चोर्ध्वं प्रसृता स्तस्य शाखा गुण प्रवृद्धा विषय प्रवालाः।
अधश्च मूलान्यनु संततानि कर्मानु बन्धीनि मनुष्य लोके॥१५- २॥

अश्रवत्थ त्रिगुन जल सिंचन सों,
बहु शाख विविध, बहु योनी बनीं,
नर योनी, करम विधान यथा ,
जड़ विषयन की चहुँ ओर घनी

उस संसार वृक्ष की तीनो गुणों रूप जल के द्वारा बढ़ी हुई एवं विषय -- भोग रूप कोंपलों* वाली देव, मनुष्य और तिर्यक आदि योनीरूप शाखाएं** नीचे और ऊपर सर्वत्र फैली हुई हैं तथा मनुष्य-लोकमें*** कर्मों के अनुसार बांधनेवाली अहंता-ममता और वासना रूप जड़ें भी नीचे और ऊपर सभी लोकों में व्याप्त हो रही हैं !! २ !! 

*.     शब्द, स्पर्श, रूप, रस और गंध -- ये पांचो स्थूल देह और इन्द्रियों की अपेक्षा सूक्ष्म होने के कारण उन शाखाओं की " कोंपलों" के रूप में कहे गए हैं !
**.    मुख्य शाखारूप ब्रम्हा से सम्पूर्ण लोकों के सहित देव, मनुष्य और तिर्यक आदि योनियों की उत्पत्ति और विस्तार हुआ है, इसलिए उनका यहाँ "शाखाओं" के रूप में वर्णन किया गया है !  
***.  अहंता, ममता और वासनारूप मूलों को केवल मनुष्य योनी में कर्मों के अनुसार बाँधने वाली कहने का कारण यह है  कि अन्य सब योनियों में तो केवल पूर्वकृत कर्मों के फल को भोगने का ही अधिकार है और मनुष्य योनी में नवीन कर्मों के करने का भी अधिकार है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

न रूपमस्येह तथोप लभ्यते नान्तो न चादिर्न च संप्रतिष्ठा।
अश्वत्थ मेनं सुविरूढ मूल-मसङ्ग शस्त्रेण दृढेन छित्त्वा॥१५- ३॥

आद्यंत विहीना , ये वृक्ष घनयो,
जस होत कथित तस होत नहीं,
दृढ़ मूल अहंता की मोह जड़न
कौ, शस्त्र विराग सों काटौ यहीं

इस संसार वृक्ष का स्वरूप जैसा कहा है वैसा यहाँ विचार काल में नहीं पाया जाता*, क्योंकि न तो इसका आदि है** और न अंत है*** तथा न इसकी अच्छी प्रकार से स्थिति ही है**** ! इसलिए इस अहंता, ममता और वासना रूप अति दृढ मूलों वाले संसार रूप पीपल के वृक्ष को दृढ वैराग्य रूप***** शस्त्र द्वारा काटकर****** --  !! ३ !! 

*.      इस संसार का जैसा स्वरूप शास्त्रों में वर्णन किया गया है और जैसा देखा-सुना जाता है, वैसा तत्व ज्ञान होने के पश्चात् नहीं पाया जाता, जिस प्रकार आंख खुलने के पश्चात् स्वप्न का संसार नहीं पाया जाता ! 
**.     इसका आदि नहीं है, यह कहने का प्रयोजन यह है कि इसकी परम्परा कबसे चली आती है, इसका कोई पता नहीं है ! 
***.   इसका अंत नहीं है, यह कहने का प्रयोजन यह है कि इसकी परम्परा कब तक चलती रहेगी, इसका कोई पता नहीं है ! 
****.  इसकी अच्छी प्रकार स्थिति भी नहीं है, यह कहने का प्रयोजन यह है कि वास्तव में यह क्षण भंगुर और नाशवान है ! 
*****.  ब्रम्ह्लोक तक के भोग क्षणिक और नाशवान हैं, ऐसा समझकर, इस संसार के समस्त विषय भोगों में सत्ता, सुख, प्रीति और रमणीयता का न भासना ही दृढ "वैराग्य रूप शस्त्र" है ! 
******.  स्थावर, जंगमरूप यावन्मात्र संसार के चिंतन का तथा अनादिकाल से अज्ञान के द्वारा दृढ हुई अहंता, ममता और वासना रूप मूलों का त्याग करना ही संसार वृक्ष का अवांतर "मूलों के सहित काटना" है !

----------


## anoopverma

सुनिल भाई, आगे की प्रतीक्षा है (मैं सब सेव कर रहा हूँ)।

----------


## anushka

*बहुत  बढ़िया सूत्र है दोस्त* :anna:

----------


## Shri Vijay

आदरणीय मित्र श्री सुनील जी आप के ईस उत्क्रष्ट सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ l

----------


## SUNIL1107

ततः पदं तत्परि मार्गितव्यं यस्मिन्गता न निवर्तन्ति भूयः।
तमेव चाद्यं पुरुषं प्रपद्येयतः प्रवृत्तिः प्रसृता पुराणी॥१५- ४॥

मानुष ढूंढ वही प्रभु ठौर जो ,
जाय के पुनि- पुनि आवै नहीं,
ब्रह्म, असंग, अनंत,सनातन,
की सरनागति, भावै मही

उसके पश्चात उस परम - पद रूप परमेश्वर को भली भाति   खोजना चाहिए, जिसमे गए  हुए  पुरुष फिर   लौटकर  संसार  में  नहीं  आते और जिस परमेश्वर से इस  पुरातन संसार  वृक्ष  की  प्रवृत्ति   विस्तार को प्राप्त   हुईं   है, उसी  आदि  पुरुष नारायण के  मैं  शरण  हूँ  -- इस प्रकार दृढ निश्चय करके उस परमेश्वर का मनन और निदिध्यासन करना चाहिए !! ४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

निर्मान मोहा जित सङ्गदोषा अध्यात्म नित्या विनिवृत्त कामाः।
द्वन्द्वै र्विमुक्ताः सुखदुःख संज्ञै र्गच्छन्त्य मूढाः पदम व्ययं तत्॥१५- ५॥

जिन मोह व् मान भी शेष भयौ ,
अध्यातमन चाह विशेष भयौ.
सुख, काम शेष , दुःख द्वंद गयौ.
तिन ब्रह्म कौ भाव प्रवेश भयौ

जिसका मान और मोह नष्ट हो गया है, जिन्होंने आसक्ति रूप दोष को जीत लिया है, जिनकी परमात्मा के स्वरूप में नित्य स्थिति है और जिनकी कामनाएं पूर्ण रूप से नष्ट हो गयीं हैं -- वे सुख दुःख नामक द्वंदों से विमुक्त  ज्ञानीजन उस अविनाशी परम पद को प्राप्त होते हैं !! ५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

न तद्भास यते सूर्यो न शशाङ्को न पावकः।
यद्गत्वा न निवर्तन्ते तद्धाम परमं मम॥१५- ६॥

सूरज ना ही मयंक , अनल करै ,
कोऊ प्रकास , परम पद कौ,
जिन पाय पुनि , नाहीं आवै कोऊ,
वही धाम परम पद अनहद कौ

जिस परम पद को प्राप्त होकर  मनुष्य  संसार  में लौटकर नहीं आते  उस स्वयं प्रकाश  परम पद को न सूर्य  प्रकाशित  कर सकता है, न चन्द्रमा  और न अग्नि  ही, वही  मेरा  परम धाम  है* !! ६ !! 

* . 'परम धाम' का अर्थ गीता ध्याय ८ श्लोक २१ में दिया गया है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

ममैवांशो जीवलोके जीवभूतः सनातनः।
मनः षष्ठानी न्द्रियाणि प्रकृति स्थानि कर्षति॥१५- ७॥

यहि देह में देहिन अंश मेरौ,
त्रिगुनी माया सर्वांश मेरौ.
मन तथा पांच इन्द्रिन माहीं,
एकमेव सनातन अंश मेरौ

इस देह में यह सनातन जीवात्मा मेरा ही अंश है* और वही इन प्रकृति में स्थित मन और पांचो इन्द्रियों को आकर्षित करता है !! ७ !! 

*. जैसे विभाग रहित स्थित हुआ भी महाकाश घाटों में पृथक-पृथक की भांति प्रतीत होता है, वैसे ही सब भूतों में एकीरूप से से स्थित हुआ भी परमात्मा पृथक-पृथक की भाँति प्रतीत होता है, इसी से देह में स्थित जीवात्मा को भगवान ने अपना 'सनातन अंश' कहा है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

शरीरं यद वाप्नोति यच्चा प्युत्क्राम तीश्वरः।
गृहित्वै तानि संयाति वायुर्गन्धा निवाशयात्॥१५- ८॥

यहि तत्त्व गहन अति सूक्षम कि ,
जस वायु में गंध समावत है,
तस देहिन देह के भावन कौ ,
नव देह में हूँ लइ जावत है

वायु गंध के स्थान से गंध को जैसे ग्रहण करके ले जाता है, वैसे ही देहादि का स्वामी जीवात्मा भी जिस शरीर का त्याग करता है, उससे इन मन सहित इन्द्रियों को ग्रहण करके फिर जिस शरीर को प्राप्त होता है -- उसमे जाता है !! ८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्रोत्रं चक्षुः स्पर्शनं च रसनं घ्राणमेव च।
अधिष्ठाय मनश्चायं विषयानुप सेवते॥१५- ९॥

यहि देहिन चक्षुन, श्रोत्र, त्वचा,
रसना मन प्राण सहारण सों,
यहि सेवत सगरे विषयन कौ ,
इन इन्द्रिन के आराधन सों

यह जीवात्मा श्रोत्र, चक्षु और त्वचा को तथा रसना, घ्राण और मन को आश्रय करके -- अर्थात इन सबके सहारे से ही विषयों का सेवन करता है !! ९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

उत्क्रामन्तं स्थितं वापि भुञ्जानं वा गुणान्वितम्।
विमूढा नानु पश्यन्ति पश्यन्ति ज्ञान चक्षुषः॥१५- १०॥

न काल प्रयाण , न जीवन में,
न विषयन कौ भोगत क्षण में,
न जाने मूढ़ कदापि कोऊ ,
लखि ज्ञान नयन सों हिय मन में 

शरीर को छोड़कर जाते हुए को अथवा शरीर में स्थित हुए को अथवा विषयों को भोगते हुए को इस प्रकार तीनों गुणों से युक्त हुए को भी अज्ञानीजन नहीं जानते, केवल ज्ञान रूप नेत्रों वाले विवेकशील ज्ञानी ही तत्व से जानते हैं !! १० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यतन्तो योगि नश्चैनं पश्यन्त्या त्मन्य वस्थितम्।
यतन्तो प्यकृ तात्मानो नैनं पश्यन्त्य चेतसः॥१५- ११॥

जिन जतन किये तिन योगी ही,
यहि देह की देहिन जान सकै,
बिनु ज्ञान के, जतन कियौ जन वे,
नाहीं देहिन कौ पहचान सकै

यत्न करनेवाले योगीजन  भी अपने ह्रदय में स्थित इस आत्मा को तत्व से जानते हैं; किन्तु जिन्होंने अपने अंतःकरण को शुद्ध नहीं किया है, ऐसे अज्ञानीजन तो यातना करते रहने पर भी इस आत्मा को नहीं जानते !! ११ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यदादित्य गतं तेजो जगद्भा सयतेऽखिलम्।
यच्चन्द्र मसि यच्चाग्नौ तत्तेजो विद्धि मामकम्॥१५- १२॥

रवि माहीं स्थित तेज मेरौ,
जग मोसों प्रकाशित होय रह्यो,
शशि और अनल कौ तेज सबहिं,
मोसों उद्भासित होय रह्यो

सूर्य में स्थित जो तेज संपूर्ण जगत को प्रकाशित करता है तथा जो तेज चन्द्रमा में है और जो अग्नि में है -- उसको तू मेरा ही तेज जान !! १२ !!

----------


## satyendra85

गामा विष्य च भूटानी ,धर्माहम्मोजासा !
पुस्नामी चोसधि सर्व सोमो भूत्वा रासत्मके !!
  उत्क्रामन्तं स्थितम वापी , भूंजा ये माँ गुनात्मिकम !
विमुढ़ा नानु पश्यन्ति , पश्यन्ति ज्ञान चक्छुश !!

----------


## mansar80

प्रिय मित्र सुनील आप वाकई कर्मठ है ...

क्या यह  उझे पीडीऍफ़ फ़ाइल के रूप में मिल सकत है या डोक्यूमेंट के रूप में ... म आभारी ऊँगा

----------


## mansar80

+++++++++ तथा रेपो स्वीकार  करे

----------


## SUNIL1107

गामाविश्य च भूतानि धारयाम्यह मोजसा।
पुष्णामि चौषधीः सर्वाः सोमो भूत्वा रसात्मकः॥१५- १३॥

में धरनी माहीं करि प्रवेश
निज ओजन सों प्रानिन धारूं
शशि रूप में बन के सोम सुधा ,
औषधियन पुष्ट, जगत तारूं

और मैं ही पृथ्वी में प्रवेश करके अपनी शक्ति से सब भूतों को धारण करता हूँ और रस स्वरुप अर्थात अमृतमय चन्द्रमा होकर सम्पूर्ण औषधियों को अर्थात वनस्पतियों को पुष्ट करता हूँ !! १३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अहं वैश्वानरो भूत्वा प्राणिनां देह माश्रितः।
प्राणापान समायुक्तः पचाम्यन्नं चतुर्विधम्॥१५- १४॥

धरि वैश्वानर अग्नि को रूप,
प्राण और अपान सों युक्त भये,
विधि चार के अन्न पचावत हूँ,
प्राणी जो मोसों युक्त भये

मैं ही सब प्राणियों के शरीर में स्थित रहनेवाला प्राण और अपान से संयुक्त वैश्वानर अग्निरूप होकर चार* प्रकार के अन्न को पचाता हूँ !! १४ !! 

*. भक्ष्य, भोज्य, लेह्य और चोष्य -- ऐसे चार प्रकार के अन्न होते हैं, उनमे जो चबाकर खाया जाता है, वह 'भक्ष्य' है -- जैसे रोटी आदि और जो निगला जाता है, वह 'भोज्य' है -- जैसे ढूध आदि तथा जो चाटा जाता है, वह ' लेह्य' है -- जैसे चटनी आदि और जो चूसा जाता है, वह ' चोष्य' है -- जैसे ईख आदि !

----------


## SUNIL1107

सर्वस्य चाहं हृदि संनिविष्टो मत्तः स्मृति र्ज्ञानम पोहनं च।
वेदैश्च सर्वैरहमेव वेद्यो वेदान्त कृद्वेद विदेव चाहम्॥१५- १५॥

वेदज्ञ तथा वेदांत हूँ मैं,
ज्ञातव्य हूँ मैं ही वेदन सों.
सब प्रानिन के हिय माहीं बसों
मैं सुमिरन ज्ञान अपोहन सों

मैं ही सब प्राणियों के ह्रदय में अंतर्यामी रूप से स्थित हूँ तथा मुझसे ही स्मृति, ज्ञान और अपोहन* होता है और सब वेदों द्वारा मैं ही जानने के योग्य** हूँ तथा वेदांत का कर्ता और वेदों को जानने वाला भी मैं ही हूँ !! १५ !! 

*. विचार के द्वारा बुद्धि में रहनेवाले संशय - विषर्याय आदि दोषों को हटाने का नाम 'अपोहन' है ! 
**. सर्व वेदों का तात्पर्य परमेश्वर को जानने का है, इसलिए सब वेदों द्वारा ' जानने के योग्य' एक परमेश्वर ही है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

द्वाविमौ पुरुषौ लोके क्षरश्चाक्षर एव च।
क्षरः सर्वाणि भूतानि कूटस्थो क्षर उच्यते॥१५- १६॥

दुइ भांति के होत जना जग में,
अविनासी एक विनासत हैं,
यहि देहिन तौ अविनासी तथा,
प्राणिन की देह नसावत है

इस संसार में नाशवान और अविनाशी भी ये दो प्रकार के* पुरुष हैं! इनमे संपूर्ण भूतप्राणियों के शरीर तो नाशवान और जीवात्मा अविनाशी कहा जाता है !! १६ !! 

*. गीता अध्याय ७ श्लोक ४-५ में जो अपरा और परा प्रकृति के नाम से कहे गये हैं तथा अध्याय १३ श्लोक १ में जो क्षेत्र और क्षेत्रग्य के नाम से कहे गये हैं, उन्हीं दोनों का यहाँ क्षर और अक्षर के नाम से वर्णन किया है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

उत्तमः पुरुषस्त्वन्यः परमात्मेत्यु दाहृतः।
यो लोकत्रय माविश्य बिभर्त्यव्यय ईश्वरः॥१५- १७॥

श्रेय पुरुष है अन्य कोऊ ,
वही तीनहूँ लोक समायो है,
धारक, पोषक, व्यापक प्रभु ने,
सगरौ, ब्रह्माण्ड बनायो है

इन दोनों से उत्तम पुरुष तो अन्य ही है, जो तीनो लोकों में प्रवेश करके सबका धारण-पोषण करता है एवं अविनाशी परमेश्वर और परमात्मा -- इस प्रकार कहा गया है !! १७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यस्मात्क्षर मतीतोऽहम क्षरादपि चोत्तमः।
अतोऽस्मि लोके वेदे च प्रथितः पुरुषोत्तमः॥१५- १८॥

जड़ से हूँ परे जीवात्मा सों,
भी उत्तम हूँ पुरुषोत्तम हूँ,
अथ लोकन और वेदन माहीं
मैं जात कह्यो सर्वोत्तम हूँ

क्योंकि मैं नाशवान जड़वर्ग - क्षेत्र से तो सर्वथा अतीत हूँ और अविनाशी जीवात्मा से भी उत्तम हूँ, इसलिए लोक में और वेद में भी पुरुषोत्तम नाम से प्रसिद्द हूँ !! १८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यो मामेवम संमूढो जानाति पुरुषोत्तमम्।
स सर्वविद्भजति मां सर्व भावेन भारत॥१५- १९॥

हे अर्जुन ! मोहे ज्ञानी जना
पुरुषोत्तम तत्त्वन सों जाने.
वे नित्य निरंतर नियमन सों.
परमेश प्रभो को ही ध्यावें

भारत ! जो ज्ञानी पुरुष मुझको इस प्रकार तत्व से पुरुषोत्तम जानता है, वह सर्वग्य पुरुष सब प्रकार से निरंतर मुझ वासुदेव परमेश्वर को ही भजता है !! १९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

इति गुह्यतमं शास्त्रमिद मुक्तं मयानघ।
एतद्* बुद्ध्वा बुद्धि मान्स्यात्कृत कृत्यश्च भारत॥१५- २०॥

निष्पाप हे अर्जुन! ऐसो यहि,
अति गोप रहस्य मैं तोसों कह्यो .
जेहि जानि के जो जन ज्ञानी भयौ ,
कृत कृत्य कृतार्थ , भयौ सों भयौ 

हे निष्पाप अर्जुन ! इस प्रकार यह अति रहस्य युक्त गोपनीय शास्त्र मेरे द्वारा कहा गया, इसको तत्व से जानकर मनुष्य ज्ञानवान और कृतार्थ हो जाता है !! २० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद भागवत गीता सूप निषत्सू ब्रम्ह विद्यायां

योगशास्त्रे श्री कृष्ण-अर्जुन संवादे पुरुषोत्तम-योगो 

नाम पञ्चदशो अध्यायः !! १४ !!

************************************************** ************************************************** 

यहाँ पर पुरुषोत्तम-योग योग नामक पञ्चदशो अध्याय समाप्त होता है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब शुरू होता है देवासुर सम्पदा विभाग-योग नामक षोडशो अध्याय

----------


## SUNIL1107

अथ षोडशोअध्यायः

श्री भगवानुवाच

अभयं सत्त्व संशुद्धिर्ज्ञान योग व्यवस्थितिः।
दानं दमश्च यज्ञश्च स्वाध्या यस्तप आर्जवम्॥१६- १॥

सात्विक दान, दमन, दृढ़ता
स्वाध्याय, यज्ञ , हिय - निर्मलता.
तात्विक प्रज्ञा, दृढ़ योग वृत्ति ,
तन-मन, वाणी की पावनता

श्री भगवान बोले -- भय का सर्वथा अभाव, अंतःकरण की पूर्ण निर्मलता, तत्वज्ञान के लिए ध्यानयोग में निरंतर दृढ स्थिति* और सात्विक दान**, इन्द्रियों का दमन, भगवान, देवता और गुरुजनों की पूजा तथा अग्निहोत्र आदि उत्तम कर्मों का आचरण एवं वेद-शास्त्रों का पठन-पाठन तथा भगवान के नाम और गुणों का कीर्तन, स्वधर्म पालन के लिए कष्टसहन और शरीर तथा इन्द्रियों के सहित अंतःकरण की सरलता !! १ !! 

*. परमात्मा के स्वरूप को तत्व से जानने के लिए सच्चिदानन्दघन परमात्मा के स्वरूप में एकीभाव से ध्यान की निरंतर गाढ़ स्थिति का ही नाम 'ज्ञान योग व्यवस्थिति ' समझना चाहिए ! 
**. गीता अध्याय १७ श्लोक २० में जिसका विस्तार किया गया है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अहिंसा सत्यम क्रोधस्त्यागः शान्ति रपैशुनम्।
दया भूतेष्व लोलुप्त्वं मार्दवं ह्रीर चापलम्॥१६- २॥

अक्रोध, अहिंसा, सत्य वचन ,
जिन होत दया सब प्रानिन में.
दृढ़ चित्त न काहू की निंदा ,
आसक्ति न नैकु सी इन्द्रिन में

मन, वाणी और शरीर से किसी प्रकार भी किसी को कष्ट न देना, यथार्थ और प्रिय भाषण*, अपना अपकार करनेवाले पर भी क्रोध का न होना, कर्मों में कर्तापन के अभिमान का त्याग, अंतःकरण की उपरति अर्थात चित्त की चंचलता का अभाव, किसी की भी निन्दादि न करना, सब भूत प्राणियों में हेतूरहित दया, इन्द्रियों का विषयों के साथ संयोग होने पर भी उनमे आसक्ति का न होना, कोमलता, लोक और शास्त्र से विरुद्ध आचरण में लज्जा और व्यर्थ चेष्टाओं का अभाव !! 2 !! 

*. अंतःकरण और इन्द्रियों के द्वारा जैसा निश्चय किया हो, वैसे का वैसा ही प्रिय शब्दों में कहने का नाम 'सत्य भाषण' है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

तेजः क्षमा धृतिः शौचम द्रोहो नाति मानिता।
भवन्ति संपदं दैवीमभि जातस्य भारत॥१६- ३॥

जेहि, धैर्य, क्षमा , अद्रोह शुचि,
अभिमान न नैकहूँ होत मना.
यहि दिव्य विभूतिन पायै भये के,
सात्विक लक्षन होत जना

तेज*, क्षमा, धैर्य बाहर की शुद्धि** एवं किसी में भी शत्रु भाव का न होना और अपने में पूज्यता के अभिमान का अभाव -- ये सब तो हे अर्जुन ! दैवी सम्पदा को लेकर उत्पन्न हुए पुरुष के लक्षण हैं !! ३ !! 

*. श्रेष्ठ पुरुषों की उस शक्ति का नाम 'तेज' है कि जिसके प्रभाव से उनके सामने विषयासक्त और नीच प्रकृति वाले मनुष्य भी प्रायः अन्यायाचरण से रुक कर उनके कथनानुसार श्रेष्ठ कर्मों में प्रवृत हो जाते हैं ! 
**. गीता अध्याय 13 श्लोक ७ कि टिपण्णी देखनी चाहिए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

दम्भो दर्पोऽभि मानश्च क्रोधः पारुष्य मेव च।
अज्ञानं चाभि जातस्य पार्थ संपद मासुरीम्॥१६- ४॥

अभिमान अहम् और दंभ घनयो,
अति क्रोध है, वाणी पाथर सी.
यहि आसुरी पुरुषंन के लक्षन,
अज्ञान विकारन , आकर सी

हे पार्थ ! दंभ, घमंड और अभिमान तथा क्रोध, कठोरता और अज्ञान भी -- ये सब आसुरी सम्पदा को लेकर उत्पन्न हुए पुरुष के लक्षण हैं !! ४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

दैवी संपद्वि मोक्षाय निबन्धा यासुरी मता।
मा शुचः संपदं दैवीमभि जातोऽसि पाण्डव॥१६- ५॥

सुन दिव्य विभूति तो मुक्त करे,
संशय बिनु आसुरी बांधत है.
अथ अर्जुन! नैकु न शोक करै,
तू दिव्य विभूतिन पावति है

दैवी सम्पदा मुक्ति के लिए और आसुरी सम्पदा बाँधने के लिए मानी गयी है ! इसलिए हे अर्जुन ! तू शोक मत कर, क्योंकि तू दैवी सम्पदा को लेकर उत्पन्न हुआ है !! ५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

द्वौ भूतसर्गौ लोकेऽस्मिन्दैव आसुर एव च।
दैवो विस्तरशः प्रोक्त आसुरं पार्थ मे शृणु॥१६- ६॥

यही लोक में अर्जुन ! प्रानिन के ,
दुई भांति के होत सुभाव यहाँ,
एक देव असुर , दोनहूँ मोसों,
सुनि आसुरी वृति प्रभाव यहॉं

हे अर्जुन ! इस लोक में भूतों की सृष्टि यानि मनुष्य समुदाय दो ही प्रकार का है, एक तो दैवी प्रकृति वाला और दूसरा आसुरी प्रकृति वाला ! उनमे से दैवी प्रकृति वाला तो विस्तार पूर्वक कहा गया, अब तू आसुरी प्रकृति वाले मनुष्य समुदाय को भी विस्तार पूर्वक सुन !! ६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

प्रवृत्तिं च निवृत्तिं च जना न विदुरासुराः।
न शौचं नापि चाचारो न सत्यं तेषु विद्यते॥१६- ७॥

आसुरी जन करम -अकरमन में,
तौ नैकु न अंतर जानत हैं,
आचार- विचारन सत्य-हीन ,
कर्तव्यंहूँ नाहीं पिछानत हैं

आसुर स्वभाववाले मनुष्य प्रवृति और निवृति -- इन दोनों को ही नहीं जानते ! इसलिए उनमे न तो बाहर-भीतर की शुद्धि है, न श्रेष्ठ आचरण है और न सत्यभाषण ही है !! ७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

असत्यम प्रतिष्ठं ते जगदाहु नीश्वरम्।
अपरस्पर संभूतं किमन्यत्काम हैतुकम्॥१६- ८॥

नारी-नर योग सों भोगन कौ,
जग आपु बनयो , बिनु ईश्वर के,
आधार कहूं कछु होत नाहीं
अस होत भाव तामस नर के

वे आसुरी प्रकृति वाले मनुष्य कहा करते हैं कि जगत आश्रय रहित, सर्वथा असत्य और बिना ईश्वर के, अपने-आप केवल स्त्री-पुरुष के संयोग से उत्पन्न है, अतएव केवल काम ही इसका कारण है ! इसके सिवा और क्या है ? !! ८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

एतां दृष्टिम वष्टभ्य नष्टात्मानोऽल्प बुद्धयः।
प्रभवन्त्युग्र कर्माणः क्षयाय जगतोऽहिताः॥१६- ९॥

मिथ्या अज्ञान कौ अबलंबन,
कर बुद्धि विहीन भये नर जो.
बहु क्रूर करम अपकार करैं,
तम बुद्धि प्रधान, असुर नर जो

इस मिथ्या जगत ज्ञान को अवलंबन करके -- जिनका स्वभाव नष्ट हो गया है तथा जिनकी बुद्धि मंद है, वे सबका अपकार करनेवाले क्रूरकर्मी मनुष्य केवल जगत के नाश के लिए ही समर्थ होते हैं !! ९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

काम माश्रित्य दुष्पूरं दम्भमान मदान्विताः।
मोहाद् *गृहीत्वा सद्ग्राहान्प्र वर्तन्तेऽशुचि व्रताः॥१६- १०॥

मान दंभ, मद युक्त मना,
अति दुर्लभ चाहन आस बना,
अज्ञान विमोहित होत घना.
जग में अस विचरत दुष्ट जना

वे दम्भ, मान और मद से युक्त मनुष्य किसी प्रकार भी पूर्ण न होनेवाली कामनाओं का आश्रय लेकर, अज्ञान से मिथ्या सिद्धांतों को ग्रहण करके और भ्रष्ट आचरणों को धारण करके संसार में विचरते हैं !! १० !!

----------


## sushilnkt

बहुत ही सुन्दर तरीके से आप ने इस को पेश किया हे 
आप को बहुत बहुत आभार

----------


## SUNIL1107

चिन्ताम परिमेयां च प्रलयान्ता मुपाश्रिताः।
कामोपभोग परमा एतावदिति निश्चिताः॥१६- ११॥

अंत लौ चिंता अनंत रहे,
अति लिप्त रहें जो भोगन में,
बस ऐसो जगत आनंद अहा!
परतीति अस अज्ञानी जन में
तथा वे मृत्यु पर्यंत रहनेवाली असंख्य चिंताओं का आश्रय लेने वाले , विषय भोगों के भोगने में तत्पर रहनेवाले और 'इतना ही सुख है' इस प्रकार माननेवाले होते हैं !! ११ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

आशापाश शतैर्बद्धाः कामक्रोध परायणाः।
ईहन्ते काम भोगार्थ मन्यायेनार्थ सञ्चयान्॥१६- १२॥

जिन आस की फाँसी बँधाये भये,
और क्रोधन काम परायण हैं,
अन्याय सों संग्रह अर्थ करैं ,
वे देत बिसारि नारायण हैं

वे आशा की सैकड़ों फांसियों से बंधे हुए मनुष्य काम-क्रोध के परायण होकर विषय भोगों के लिए अन्याय पूर्वक धनादि पदार्थों का संग्रह करने की चेष्टा करते हैं !! १२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

इदमद्य मया लब्धमिमं प्राप्स्ये मनोरथम्।
इदमस्तीद मपि मे भविष्यति पुनर्धनम्॥१६- १३॥

आज यहि उपलब्ध कियौ ,
और ऐसो मनोरथ सिद्ध कियौ.
धन मैंने एतौ पाय लियौ,
पुनि और की आस आबद्ध कियौ

वे सोचा करते हैं कि मैंने आज यह प्राप्त कर लिया है और अब इस मनोरथ को प्राप्त कर लूँगा ! मेरे पास यह इतना धन है और फिर भी यह हो जायेगा !! १३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

असौ मया हतः शत्रुर्हनिष्ये चापरानपि।
ईश्वरोऽह महं भोगी सिद्धोऽहं बल वान्सुखी॥१६- १४॥

मैं रिपुअन कौ मारन हारो,
बहु अन्य रिपुन कौ हन्ता मैं.
मैं सिद्धि श्री भोगन हारो,
बलवान सुखी और कन्ता मैं

वह शत्रु मेरे द्वारा मारा गया और उन दुसरे शत्रुओं को भी मैं मार डालूँगा ! मैं ईश्वर हूँ, ऐश्वर्य को भोगनेवाला हूँ ! मैं सब सिद्धियों से युक्त हूँ और बलवान तथा सुखी हूँ !! १४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

आढ्योऽभि जनवा नस्मि कोऽन्योऽस्ति सदृशो मया।
यक्ष्ये दास्यामि मोदिष्य इत्यज्ञान विमोहिताः॥१६- १५॥

धनवान कुटुंब कौ स्वामी महा,
मोरे सम दूसर कौन कहाँ?
तप दान यज्ञ कौ कर्ता में.
अज्ञान सों मोहित होत यहाँ

मैं बड़ा धनी और बड़े कुटुंब वाला हूँ ! मेरे सामान दूसरा कौन है ? मैं यज्ञ करूंगा, दान दूंगा और आमोद प्रमोद करूंगा ! इस प्रकार अज्ञान से मोहित रहनेवाले तथा अनेक प्रकार से भ्रमित चित्त वाले मोह रूप जाल से समावृत और विषय भोगों में अत्यंत आसक्त आसुर लोग महान अपवित्र नरक में गिरते हैं !! १५ - १६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अनेक चित्त विभ्रान्ता मोहजाल समावृताः।
प्रसक्ताः कामभोगेषु पतन्ति नरकेऽशुचौ॥१६- १६॥

बहु भांति भ्रमित जिन चित्त भयौ,
बहु भोगन विषयन लिप्त भयौ.
मद मोह अति आसक्त भयौ.
बिनु संशय नर्क गयौ ही गयौ

अर्थ प्रविष्टी क्रमांक ६४२ में देखें !

----------


## SUNIL1107

आत्म संभाविताः स्तब्धा धनमान मदान्विताः।
यजन्ते नाम यज्ञैस्ते दम्भेना विधिपूर्वकम्॥१६- १७॥

धन मान के मद सों मुक्त भयौ ,
अति नीकौ आपु कौ आपु कह्यौ .
बिनु शास्त्र विधि के यज्ञ करयौ,
पाखण्ड करयौ , तिन पाप करयौ

वे अपने-आपको ही श्रेष्ठ माननेवाले घमंडी पुरुष धन और मान के मद से युक्त होकर केवल नाम मात्र के यज्ञों द्वारा पाखंड से शास्त्र विधि रहित यजन करते हैं !! १७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अहंकारं बलं दर्पं कामं क्रोधं च संश्रिताः।
मामात्म परदेहेषु प्रद्वि षन्तोऽभ्य सूयकाः॥१६- १८॥

बल कामहिं क्रोध घमंड अहम् ,
रागादि बसो जिन प्राणिन में
मद- मोह ग्रसित, पर निंदक कौ,
नाहीं ब्रह्म दिखत प्रति प्रानिन में

वे अहंकार, बल, घमंड, कामना और क्रोधादि के परायण और दूसरों की निंदा करने वाले पुरुष अपने और दूसरों के शरीर में स्थित मुझ अंतर्यामी से द्वेष करने वाले होते हैं !! १८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तानहं द्विषतः क्रुरान्संसारेषु नराधमान्।
क्षिपाम्य जस्रमशुभा नासुरीष्वेव योनिषु॥१६- १९॥

जिन द्वेशन क्रोध विकार धरै,
उन क्रूर नराधम प्रानिन कौ,
गति देत अधम पुनि-पुनि उनकौ,
जग माहीं आसुरी योनिन कौ

उन द्वेष करने वाले पापाचारी और क्रूर कर्मी नराधमों को मैं संसार में बार-बार आसुरी योनियों में ही डालता हूँ !! १९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

आसुरीं योनि मापन्ना मूढा जन्मनि जन्मनि।
माम प्राप्यैव कौन्तेय ततो यान्त्यधमां गतिम्॥१६- २०॥

जिन आसुरी योनि मिलै पार्थ!
तिन मोहे कबहूँ नहीं पावति है,
अति हेय अधोगति पाय के ये ,
अति घोर नरक माहीं जावति हैं

हे अर्जुन ! वे मूढ़ मुझको न प्राप्त होकर ही जन्म-जन्म में आसुरी योनी को प्राप्त होते हैं, फिर उससे भी अति नीच गति को ही प्राप्त होते हैं अर्थात घोर नरकों में पड़ते हैं !! २० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

त्रिविधं नरकस्येदं द्वारं नाश नमात्मनः।
कामः क्रोधस्तथा लोभस्तस्मा देतत्त्रयं त्यजेत्॥१६- २१॥

सुनि लोभ, क्रोध, और काम यही,
त्रै द्वार नरक के पार्थ ! सुनौ.
इनसों ही अधोगति होवत है,
सों तत्व समाय , यथार्थ गुनौ

काम, क्रोध तथा लोभ -- ये तीन प्रकार के नरक के द्वार* आत्मा का नाश करने वाले अर्थात उसको अधोगति में ले जानेवाले हैं ! अतएव इन तीनों को त्याग देना चाहिए !! २१ !! 

*. सर्व अनर्थों के मूल और नरक की प्राप्ति में हेतु होने से यहाँ काम, क्रोध और लोभ को "नरक के द्वार" कहा है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

एतै र्विमुक्तः कौन्तेय तमो द्वारै स्त्रिभिर्नरः।
आचरत्यात्मनः श्रेयस्ततो याति परां गतिम्॥१६- २२॥

इन तीनों नरक के द्वारन सों,
हे अर्जुन! जो नर मुक्त भयौ,
शुभ करमन सों गति पाय परम,
वही मोसों ही संयुक्त भयौ

हे अर्जुन ! इन तीनों नरक के द्वारों से मुक्त पुरुष अपने कल्याण का आचरण करता है*, इससे वह परम गति को जाता है अर्थात मुझको प्राप्त हो जाता है !! २२ !!

*. अपने उद्धार के लिए भगवदाज्ञानुसार बरतना ही "अपने कल्याण का आचरण करना" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

यः शास्त्र विधि मुत्सृज्य वर्तते काम कारतः।
न स सिद्धिम वाप्नोति न सुखं न परां गतिम्॥१६- २३॥

जिन त्याग दई विधि शास्त्रन की,
व्यवहार सदा मन भायौ करयौ.
सुख सिद्धिं ताकी होत नहीं,
भाव सिन्धु सों वे जन नाहीं तरयों

जो पुरुष शास्त्र विधि को त्याग कर अपनी इच्छा से मनमाना आचरण करता है, वह न सिद्धि को प्राप्त होता हैं, न परम गति को और न सुख को ही !! २३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तस्माच्छास्त्रं प्रमाणं ते कार्या कार्यव्यवस्थितौ।
ज्ञात्वा शास्त्र विधानोक्तं कर्म कर्तु मिहार्हसि॥१६- २४॥

सुन करम-अकर्म व्यवस्था में,
एकमेव ही शास्त्र प्रमान बनयौ,
यहि जानि के शास्त्र कथित विधि सों,
करौ करम, यथा कल्यान, कहयौ 

इससे तेरे लिए इस कर्तव्य और अकर्तव्य की व्यवस्था में शास्त्र ही प्रमाण है ! ऐसा जानकर तू शास्त्र विधि से नियत कर्म ही करने योग्य है !! २४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद भागवत गीता सूप निषत्सू ब्रम्ह विद्यायां

योगशास्त्रे श्री कृष्ण-अर्जुन संवादे देवासुर सम्पदा विभाग-योग नामक षोडशो अध्यायः !! १६ !!   

************************************************** **************************************************  

यहाँ पर देवासुर सम्पदा विभाग-योग नामक षोडशो अध्याय समाप्त होता है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब शुरू होता है श्रद्धात्रय विभाग-योग नामक सप्तदशो अध्याय

----------


## SUNIL1107

अथ सप्तदशो अध्यायः 
अर्जुन उवाच 
ये शास्त्रविधि मुत्सृज्य यजन्ते श्रद्धयान्विताः।
तेषां निष्ठा तु का कृष्ण सत्त्व माहो रजस्तमः॥१७- १॥

अर्जुन उवाच
विधि शास्त्रन की जिन त्याग दई,
देवन कौ श्रद्धा सों सेवत हैं.
मधुसूदन! सत, राजस, तम के,
गुण कौन प्रधान वे होवत हैं

अर्जुन बोले -- हे कृष्ण ! जो मनुष्य शास्त्र विधि को त्यागकर श्रद्धा से युक्त हुए देवादि का पूजन करते हैं, उनकी स्थिति फिर कौन सी है ? सात्विकी है अथवा राजसी किंवा तामसी ? !! १ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

त्रिविधा भवति श्रद्धा देहिनां सा स्व भावजा।
सात्त्विकी राजसी चैव तामसी चेति तां शृणु॥१७- २॥

श्री भगवानुवाच
मानव की मूल सुभाव जनित,
यहि तीन वृत्तियाँ होत मही.
राजस, तामस, सत इति त्रिविधा,
मधुसूदन पार्थ सों सत्व कही.

श्री भगवान है बोले -- मनुष्यों की वह शास्त्रीय संस्कारों से रहित केवल स्वभाव से उत्पन्न श्रद्धा* सात्विकी और राजसी तथा तामसी -- ऐसे तीनों प्रकार की ही होती है ! उसको तू मुझसे सुन !! २ !! 

*. अनंत जन्मों में किये हुए कर्मों के संचित संस्कार से उत्पन्न हुई श्रद्धा "स्वभावजा" श्रद्धा कही जाती है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

सत्त्वा नुरूपा सर्वस्य श्रद्धा भवति भारत।
श्रद्धा मयोऽयं पुरुषो यो यच्छ्रद्धः स एव सः॥१७- ३॥

हिय की श्रद्धा सब मानुष की,
जस होत है मन तस होत यथा,
जस भाव धरे हिय मांहीं जो,
तस मानुष की तस भाव प्रथा.

हे भारत ! सभी मनुष्यों की श्रद्धा उनके अंतःकरण के अनुरूप होती है ! यह पुरुष श्रद्धामय है, इसलिए जो पुरुष जैसी श्रद्धा वाला है, वह स्वयं भी वही है !! ३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यजन्ते सात्त्विका देवान्य क्षरक्षांसि राजसाः।
प्रेतान्भूत गणांश्चान्ये यजन्ते तामसा जनाः॥१७- ४॥

जन सात्विक पूजत देवन को,
जन राजस पूजत असुरन को.
जन तामस पूजत भूतन को,
जस भाव लगावत तस मन को 

सात्विक पुरुष देवों को पूजते हैं, राजस पुरुष यक्ष और राक्षसों को तथा अन्य जो तामस मनुष्य है, वे प्रेत और भूतगणों को पूजते है !! ४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अशास्त्र विहितं घोरं तप्यन्ते ये तपो जनाः।
दम्भाहंकार संयुक्ताः कामराग बलान्विताः॥१७- ५॥

जिन शास्त्र विधान विहीन भये,
तप घोर तपैं बिनु नियमन के.
बल दर्पहिं दंभ सों युक्त भये ,
वश कामहिं राग के बंधन के

जो मनुष्य शास्त्र विधि से रहित केवल मनःकल्पित घोर तप को तपते हैं तथा दंभ और अहंकार से युक्त एवं कामना, आसक्ति और बल के अभिमान से भी युक्त हैं !! ५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

कर्षयन्तः शरीरस्थं भूतग्राम मचेतसः।
मां चैवान्तःशरीरस्थं तान्विद्ध्यासुर निश्चयान्॥१७- ६॥

जिन देह तपाय के देहिन में,
जो ब्रह्म बसयो, है कलेश दियौ.
वृति आसुरी के तिन जानि ताहि ,
जिन देह को क्लेश विशेष दियौ

जो शरीर रूप से स्थित भूत समुदाय को और अंतःकरण में स्थित मुझ परमात्मा को भी कृश करनेवाले हैं*, उन अज्ञानियों को तू आसुर-स्वभाव वाले जान !! ६ !! 

*. शास्त्र से विरुद्ध उपवास आदि घोर आचरणों द्वारा शरीर को सुखाना एवं भगवान के अंश स्वरूप जीवात्मा को क्लेश देना, भूत समुदाय को और अन्तर्यामी परमात्मा को "कृश करना" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

आहारस्त्वपि सर्वस्य त्रिविधो भवति प्रियः।
यज्ञस्तपस्तथा दानं तेषां भेदमिमं शृणु॥१७- ७॥

तप, दान, यज्ञ, यश, भिजन भी,
सब तीनहि विधि के होवत हैं,
जस होत प्रकृति, तस होत रूचि,
विधि को अस नियमन होवत है

भोजन भी सबको अपनी-अपनी प्रकृति के अनुसार तीन प्रकार का प्रिय होता है ! और वैसे ही यज्ञ, तप और दान भी तीन-तीन प्रकार के होते हैं ! उनके इस पृथक-पृथक भेद को तू मुझसे सुन !! ७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

आयुःसत्त्व बलारोग्य सुखप्रीति विवर्धनाः।
रस्याः स्निग्धाः स्थिरा हृद्या आहाराः सात्त्विक प्रियाः॥१७- ८॥

बल, प्रीति, आयु, आरोग्य, बुद्धि,
आहार सों वर्धन होवत है.
जन सात्विक, सात्विक अन्न गहै,
जस मन तस अन्न ही सेवत है

आयु, बुद्धि, बल, आरोग्य, सुख और प्रीती को बढ़ानेवाले, रसयुक्त, चिकने और स्थिर रहनेवाले* तथा स्वभाव से ही मन को प्रिय -- ऐसे आहार अर्थात भोजन करने के पदार्थ सात्विक पुरुष को प्रिय होते हैं !! ८ !! 

*. जिस भोजन का सार शरीर में बहुत काल तक रहता है, उसको "स्थिर रहने वाला" कहते हैं !

----------


## SUNIL1107

कट्*वम्ल लवणात्युष्ण तीक्ष्ण रूक्ष विदाहिनः।
आहारा राज सस्येष्टा दुःख शोकामय प्रदाः॥१७- ९॥

कटु, अम्ल, लवण, तीखे, दाहक
दुःख, रोग, शोक, के वर्द्धक हैं.
अस रूखे,तीक्ष्ण गरम भोजन
जन राजस के हिय हर्षक हैं

कड़वे, खट्टे, लवण युक्त, बहुत गर्म, तीखे, रूखे, दाहकारक और दुःख, चिंता तथा रोगों को उत्पन्न करने वाले आहार अर्थात भोजन करने के पदार्थ राजस पुरुष को प्रिय होते हैं !! ९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यात यामं गतरसं पूति पर्युषितं च यत्।
उच्छिष्ट मपि चामेध्यं भोजनं तामस प्रियम्॥१७- १०॥

रसहीन, अधपको और बासी
उच्छिष्ठ, अपावन, गंध बिना,
तामस जन को अति प्रिय होत बहु,
सब खावति चाव सों बंध बिना

जो भोजन अधपका, रस रहित, दुर्गन्ध युक्त, बासी और उच्छिष्ट है तथा जो अपवित्र भी है, वह भोजन तामस पुरुष को प्रिय होता है !! १० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अफला काङ्क्षि भिर्यज्ञो विधिदृष्टो य इज्यते।
यष्टव्य मेवेति मनः समाधाय स सात्त्विकः॥१७- ११॥

विधि नियमन सों जिन यज्ञ किये,
फल चाह न नैकु हिये में लिए.
मन साध के ब्रह्म को ध्यान किये,
तस यज्ञन, सात्विक जानि प्रिये

जो शास्त्र विधि से नियन्त, यज्ञ करना ही कर्तव्य है -- इस प्रकार मन को समाधान करके, फल न चाहनेवाले पुरुषों द्वारा किया जाता है, वह सात्विक है !! ११ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अभि संधाय तु फलं दम्भार्थ मपि चैव यत्।
इज्यते भरत श्रेष्ठ तं यज्ञं विद्धि राजसम्॥१७- १२॥

सुन अर्जुन! जिन अभिमान किये,
फल चाहन लक्ष्य हिये में लिए.
जिन चाह धारि मन यज्ञ किये,
तस यज्ञन राजस जान प्रिये

परन्तु हे अर्जुन ! केवल दम्भाचरण के लिए अथवा फल को भी दृष्टि में रखकर जो यज्ञ किया जाता है, उस यज्ञ को तू राजस जान !! १२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

विधि हीनम सृष्टान्नं मन्त्रहीनम दक्षिणम्।
श्रद्धा विरहितं यज्ञं तामसं परिचक्षते॥१७- १३॥

जिन शास्त्र विहीनन यज्ञ किये,
श्रद्धा बिनु मन्त्र न दान दिए,
चित्त नैकु न भक्ति को भाव हिये,
तस यज्ञ को तामान जान प्रिये

शास्त्र विधि से हीन, अन्नदान से रहित, बिना मन्त्रों के, बिना दक्षिणा के और बिना श्रद्धा के किये जानेवाले यज्ञ को तामस यज्ञ कहते हैं !! १३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

देवद्विज गुरु प्राज्ञपूजनं शौच मार्जवम्।
ब्रह्मचर्यम हिंसा च शारीरं तप उच्यते॥१७- १४॥

द्विज, देव, गुरु, ज्ञानी जन कौ.
ज पूजत और हिय आपुनि में.
धरि ब्रह्मचर्य सात्विक शुचिता,
तप तन कौ वही ऋत अरथन में

देवता, ब्राह्मण, गुरु* और ज्ञानी जनों का पूजन, पवित्रता, सरलता, ब्रम्हचर्य और अहिंसा -- यह शरीर सम्बन्धी तप कहा जाता है !! १४ !!

*. यहाँ "गुरु" शब्द से माता, पिता, आचार्य और वृद्ध एवं अपने से जो किसी प्रकार भी बड़े हों, उन सबको समझना चाहिए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अनुद्वेग करं वाक्यं सत्यं प्रियहितं च यत्।
स्वाध्या याभ्यसनं चैव वाङ्मयं तप उच्यते॥१७- १५॥

प्रिय हितकारी उद्वेग हीन ,
ऋत सत्य वचन कौ सत जानौ.
स्वाध्याय भजन बिनु संशय के
तप वाणी को होवत, सत मानौ

जो उद्वेग न करनेवाला, प्रिय और हितकारक एवं यथार्थ भाषण है* तथा जो वेद-शास्त्रों के पठन का एवं परमेश्वर के नाम-जप का अभ्यास है-- वही वाणी-सम्बन्धी तप कहा जाता है !! १५ !! 

*. मन और इन्द्रियों द्वारा जैसा अनुभव किया हो, ठीक वैसा ही कहने का नाम "यथार्थ भाषण" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

मनः प्रसादः सौम्यत्वं मौनमात्म विनिग्रहः।
भाव संशुद्धि रित्ये तत्तपो मान समुच्यते॥१७- १६॥

मन कौ सुख शांति कौ भाव रुचै,
प्रभु, चित्त माहीं दिन रैन रह्यौ .
मन कौ संयम और पावनता,
मानस तप त्याग है जात कह्यौ 

मन की प्रसन्नता, शांतभाव, भगवच्चिन्तन करने का स्वभाव, मन का निग्रह और अंतःकरण के भावों की भली भांति पवित्रता -- इस प्रकार यह मन सम्बन्धी तप कहा गया है !! १६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्रद्धया परया तप्तं तपस्तत्त्रिविधं नरैः।
अफला काङ्क्षि भिर्युक्तैः सात्त्विकं परिचक्षते॥१७- १७॥

फल चाह हीन जो निष्कामी ,
श्रद्धा सों तप अस साधत है.
तन, वाणी, मन , धन को अस तप,
ही तप सात्विक कहलावत है

फल को न चाहनेवाले योगी पुरुषों द्वारा परम श्रद्धा से किये हुए उस पूर्वोक्त तीन प्रकार के तप को सात्विक कहते हैं !! १७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सत्कार मान पूजार्थं तपो दम्भेन चैव यत्।
क्रियते तदिह प्रोक्तं राजसं चलम ध्रुवम्॥१७- १८॥

आदर, पूजा, सत्कार, मान हित,
जो तप यज्ञ कियौ प्रानी,
यदि दंभ प्रधान कौ भाव हिया,
अस तप राजस मानत ज्ञानी

जो तप सत्कार, मान और पूजा के लिए तथा अन्य किसी स्वार्थ के लिए भी स्वभाव से या पाखंड से किया जाता है, वह अनिश्चित* एवं क्षणिक फलवाला तप यहाँ राजस कहा गया है !! १८ !! 

*. "अनिश्चित फलवाला" उसको कहते हैं कि जिसका फल होने-न-होने में शंका हो !

----------


## SUNIL1107

मूढ ग्राहेणात्मनो यत्पीडया क्रियते तपः।
परस्योत्साद नार्थं वा तत्ताम समुदाहृतम्॥१७- १९॥

हठ मूढ़ मता मन सों तप को ,
यदि कोऊ मानु करत रह्यौ.
धरि भाव अनिष्ट कौ, दूसर कौ.
अस तप, तामस तप जात कह्यौ

जो तप मूढ़तापूर्वक हठ से, मन, वाणी और शरीर की पीड़ा के सहित अथवा दूसरे का अनिष्ट करने के लिए किया जाता है -- वह तप तामस कहा गया है !! १९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

दातव्य मिति यद्दानं दीयतेऽनुप कारिणे।
देशे काले च पात्रे च तद्दानं सात्त्विकं स्मृतम्॥१७- २०॥

उपकार करै बिनु बदले ही,
सत भावन दान जो देत यथा,
अस दान ही सांचे अरथन में,
सात्विक दान की, सत्य प्रथा

दान देना ही कर्तव्य है -- ऐसे भाव से जो दान देश* तथा काल** और पात्र के*** प्राप्त होने पर उपकार न करनेवाले के प्रति दिया जाता है, वह दान सात्विक कहा गया है !! २० !! 

*. -**. जिस देश-काल में जिस वस्तु का अभाव हो, वही देश-काल, उस वस्तु द्वारा प्राणियों की सेवा करने के लिए योग्य समझा जाता है ! 
***. भूखे, अनाथ, दुखी, रोगी और असमर्थ तथा भिक्षुक अदि तो अन्न, वस्त्र और औषधि एवं जिस वस्तु का जिसके पास अभाव हो, उस वस्तु द्वारा सेवा करने के लिए योग्य पात्र समझे जाते हैं और श्रेष्ठ आचरणों वाले विद्वान ब्राह्मण जन धनादि सब प्रकार के पदार्थों द्वारा सेवा करने के लिए योग्य पात्र समझे जाते हैं !

----------


## SUNIL1107

यत्तु प्रत्युपकारार्थं फल मुद्दिश्य वा पुनः।
दीयते च परिक्लिष्टं तद्दानं राजसं स्मृतम्॥१७- २१॥

जो दान कलेश दुखी मन सों,
हित, फल पावन को होवत हैं,
अस दान ही सांचे अरथन में,
हे अर्जुन! राजस होवत हैं. 

किन्तु जो दान क्लेशपूर्वक* तथा प्रत्युपकार के प्रयोजन से अथवा फल को दृष्टिमें** रखकर फिर दिया जाता है, वह दान राजस कहा गया है !! २१ !! 

*. जैसे प्रायः वर्तमान समय के चंदे चिठ्ठे आदि में धन दिया जाता है !

**. अर्थात मान, बड़ाई, प्रतिष्ठा और स्वर्गादि की प्राप्ति के लिए अथवा रोगादि की निवृति के लिए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अदेश काले यद्दानम पात्रेभ्यश्च दीयते।
असत्कृतम वज्ञातं तत्ताम समुदाहृतम्॥१७- २२॥

बिनु मान कुपात्र कौ दान दियौ,
हिय माहीं आदर नैकु नहीं.
अस दान तौ अर्जुन! तामस है,
अस दान कौ अरथ न नैकु कहीं

जो दान बिना सत्कार के अथवा तिरस्कार पूर्वक अयोग्य देश-काल में और कुपात्र के प्रति दिया जाता है, वह दान तामस कहा गया है !! २२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ॐ तत्स दिति निर्देशो ब्रह्मण स्त्रिविधः स्मृतः।
ब्राह्मणास्तेन वेदाश्च यज्ञाश्च विहिताः पुरा॥१७- २३॥

इति तत् सत ॐ त्रिविध रूपा,
अथ ब्रह्म कौ नाम है जात कह्यौ,
यज्ञादिक वेदन ब्राह्मण जो,
अति आदि सृष्टि में प्रगट भयौ

ॐ, तत, सत -- ऐसे यह तीन प्रकार का सच्चिदानंदघन ब्रम्ह का नाम कहा है; उसी से सृष्टि के आदिकाल में ब्राम्हण और वेद तथा यज्ञादि रचे गए !! २३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तस्मादो मित्यु दाहृत्य यज्ञदान तपःक्रियाः।
प्रवर्तन्ते विधानोक्ताः सततं ब्रह्म वादिनाम्॥१७- २४॥

तप, दान, यज्ञ के करमन में,
अति आदि में ॐ उचार है.
विधि ज्ञाता और वेदज्ञ सबहिं,
वेदोक्त विधान बतावत हैं

इसलिए वेद-मन्त्रों का उच्चारण करनेवाले श्रेष्ठ पुरुषों की शास्त्र विधि से नियत यज्ञ, दान और तप रूप क्रियाएं सदा 'ॐ' इस परमात्मा के नाम को उच्चरण करके ही आरंभ होतीं हैं !! २४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तदित्य नभि सन्धाय फलं यज्ञ तपःक्रियाः।
दान क्रियाश्च विविधाः क्रियन्ते मोक्ष काङ्क्षिभिः॥१७- २५॥

जग ब्रह्म सों पूरित, ब्रह्म को हैं,
धरि भाव, करम निष्काम करैं.
जिन मोक्ष की चाह घनेरी हिया,
तप, दान, यज्ञ प्रभु नाम करैं

तत अर्थात "तत" नाम से कहे जानेवाले परमात्मा का ही यह सब है -- इस भाव से फल को न चाह कर नाना प्रकार की यज्ञ, तप रूप क्रियाएं तथा दान रूप क्रियाएं कल्याण की इच्छा वाले पुरुषों द्वारा की जाती हैं !! २५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सद्भावे साधुभावे च सदित्ये तत्प्रयुज्यते।
प्रशस्ते कर्मणि तथा सच्छब्दः पार्थ युज्यते॥१७- २६॥

सत ब्रह्म कौ नाम है श्रेय महे,
सत करमन माहीं प्रयुक्त अहे.
सत श्रेय परम सर्वोच्च पार्थ!
तत् सत सों जग संयुक्त रहे

सत -- इस प्रकार यह परमात्मा का नाम सत्य भाव में और श्रेष्ठ भाव में प्रयोग किया जाता है तथा हे पार्थ ! उत्तम कर्म में भी "सत" शब्द का प्रयोग किया जाता है !! २६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यज्ञे तपसि दाने च स्थितिः सदिति चोच्यते।
कर्म चैव तदर्थीयं सदित्येवा भिधीयते॥१७- २७॥

तप, दान, यज्ञ, सत वास करैं,
बिनु संशय के, सत होत महे.
अस ब्रह्म हेतु जो करम भयौ,
निश्चय सत होत, ये सत्य कहे

तथा यज्ञ, तप और दान में जो स्थिति है, वह भी "सत" इस प्रकार कही जाती है और उस परमात्मा के लिए किया हुआ कर्म निश्चय पूर्वक सत -- ऐसे कहा जाता है !! २७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अश्रद्धया हुतं दत्तं तपस्तप्तं कृतं च यत्।
अस दित्युच्यते पार्थ न च तत्प्रेत्य नो इह॥१७- २८॥

बिनु श्रद्धा के तप, दान, हवन,
सब करम असत ही होवत हैं.
इहि लोक में न, परलोकन में,
कहूँ नाहीं सकारथ होवत हैं

हे अर्जुन ! बिना श्रद्धा के किया हुआ हवन, दिया हुआ दान एवं तपा हुआ तप और जो कुछ भी किया हुआ शुभ कर्म है -- वह समस्त "असत" -- इस प्रकार कहा जाता है; इसलिए वह न तो इस लोक में लाभदायक है और न मरने के बाद ही !! २८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद भागवत गीता सूप निषत्सू ब्रम्ह विद्यायां

योगशास्त्रे श्री कृष्ण-अर्जुन संवादे श्रद्धात्रय विभाग-योग नामक सप्तदशो अध्यायः !! १७ !!

************************************************** ************************************************** 

यहाँ पर श्रद्धात्रय विभाग-योग नामक सप्तदशो अध्याय समाप्त होता है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब शुरू होता है  मोक्ष सन्यास - योग नामक अष्टादशो अध्याय

----------


## SUNIL1107

संन्यासस्य महाबाहो तत्त्व मिच्छामि वेदितुम्।
त्यागस्य च हृषीकेश पृथक्केशि निषूदन॥१८- १॥ 

अर्जुन उवाच
हे अंतर्यामी महाबाहो !
वासुदेव कृष्ण! नत हूँ तोहे.
संन्यास, त्याग कौ तत्व पृथक
करि, मरम कहौ माधव मोहे.

अर्जुन बोले -- हे महाबाहो ! हे अन्तर्यामिन  ! हे वासुदेव ! मैं सन्यास और त्याग को पृथक-पृथक जानना चाहता हूँ !! १ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

काम्यानां कर्मणां न्यासं संन्यासं कवयो विदुः।
सर्वकर्म फलत्यागं प्राहुस्त्यागं विचक्षणाः॥१८- २॥

श्री भगवानुवाच
बहु ज्ञानी कर्म सकाम त्याग
कौ , करमन सों संन्यास कहैं,
बहु अन्य विवेकी कर्म सबहिं,
कौ त्यागन में विश्वास करैं.

श्री भगवान बोले -- कितने ही पंडित जन तो काम्य कर्मों के* त्याग को सन्यास समझते हैं तथा दुसरे विचारकुशल पुरुष सब कर्मों के फल के त्याग को** त्याग कहते हैं !! २ !! 

*. स्त्री, पुत्र और धन आदि प्रिय वस्तुओं की प्राप्ति के लिए तथा रोग-संकटादि की निवृत्ति के लिए जो यज्ञ, दान, तप और उपासना आदि कर्म किये जाते हैं, उनका नाम "काम्य कर्म" है ! 

**. ईश्वर की भक्ति, देवताओं का पूजन, माता-पितादी गुरुजनों की सेवा, यज्ञ, दान और तप तथा वर्णाश्रम के अनुसार आजीविका द्वारा गृहस्थ का निर्वाह एवं शरीर सम्बन्धी खान-पान इत्यादि जितने कर्तव्य-कर्म हैं, उन सबमें इस लोक और परलोक की सम्पूर्ण कामनाओं के त्याग का नाम "सब कर्मों के फल का त्याग" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

त्याज्यं दोष वदित्येके कर्म प्राहुर्मनीषिणः।
यज्ञदान तपःकर्म न त्याज्य मिति चापरे॥१८- ३॥

सब करम त्याज्य है दोष युक्त,
कुछ ऐसो मनीषी कथित करैं.
तप, दान, यज्ञ तौ त्याज्य नाहीं,
बहु ज्ञानी यहि मत व्यक्त करैं.

कई एक विद्वान ऐसा कहते हैं कि कर्म मात्र दोष युक्त हैं, इसलिए त्यागने के योग्य हैं और दूसरे विद्वान यह कहते हैं कि यज्ञ, दान और तप रूप कर्म त्यागने योग्य नहीं हैं !! ३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

निश्चयं शृणु मे तत्र त्यागे भरत सत्तम।
त्यागो हि पुरुष व्याघ्र त्रिविधः संप्रकीर्तितः॥१८- ४॥

जो विषय त्याज्य , तेहि सुन अर्जु!
आपुनि मत व्यक्त करौं तोहे.
हैं त्रिविध त्याग, सत, राजस, तम
पुरुश्रेष्ठ कहहूँ सगरौ तोहे.

हे पुरुष श्रेष्ठ अर्जुन ! सन्यास और त्याग, इन दोनों में से पहले त्याग के विषय में तू मेरा निश्चय सुन ! क्योंकि त्याग सात्विक, राजस और तामस भेद से तीन प्रकार का कहा गया है !! ४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यज्ञदान तपःकर्म न त्याज्यं कार्यमेव तत्।
यज्ञो दानं तपश्चैव पावनानि मनीषिणाम्॥१८- ५॥

तप, दान, यज्ञ तौ त्याज्य नाहीं,
बिनु संशय, हैं कर्त्तव्य यही.
तप दान यज्ञ सों ही ज्ञानी
पावन होवत अथ कृष्ण कही.

यज्ञ, दान और तप रूप कर्म त्याग करने के योग्य नहीं है, बल्कि वह तो अवश्य कर्तव्य है, क्योंकि यज्ञ, दान और तप -- ये तीनों ही कर्म बुद्धिमान पुरुषों को* पवित्र करनेवाले हैं !! ५ !! 

*. वह मनुष्य "बुद्धिमान" है जो फल और आसक्ति को त्यागकर केवल भगवदर्थ कर्म करता है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

एतान्यपि तु कर्माणि सङ्गं त्यक्त्वा फलानि च।
कर्तव्या नीति मे पार्थ निश्चितं मत मुत्तमम्॥१८- ६॥

तप, दान, यज्ञ हो राग बिना
फल चाह को त्यागे विरागी मना.
कर्त्तव्य नीति मय श्रेय जना,
हे पार्थ मेरौ मत ऐसो बना.

इसलिए हे पार्थ ! इन यज्ञ, दान और तप रूप कर्मों को तथा और भी सम्पूर्ण कर्तव्य कर्मों को आसक्ति और फलों को त्याग करके अवश्य करना चाहिए; यह मेरा निश्चय किया हुआ उत्तम मत है !! ६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

नियतस्य तु संन्यासः कर्मणो नोप पद्यते।
मोहात्तस्य परित्या गस्तामसः परि कीर्तितः॥१८- ७॥

जस भाग्य नियंता नियत कियौ
तस कर्म नियत कर्त्तव्य बन्यौ.
यदि मोह सों त्याग करयो ताको,
तस त्याग कौ तामस त्याग कहयौ

(निषिद्ध और काम्य कर्मों का तो स्वरूप से त्याग करना उचित ही है ) परन्तु नियत कर्म का* स्वरूप से त्याग करना उचित नहीं है ! इसलिए मोह के कारण उसका त्याग कर देना तामस त्याग कहा गया है !! ७ !!

*. इसी अध्याय के श्लोक ४८ कि टिप्पणी में इसका अर्थ देखना चाहिए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

दुःखमित्येव यत्कर्म काय क्लेश भयात्त्यजेत्।
स कृत्वा राजसं त्यागं नैव त्यागफलं लभेत्॥१८- ८॥

दुःख रूप ही होत करम सगरे,
यहि भय सों त्यागत करमन कौ.
अस राजस त्याग सों त्यागी कौ,
फल मिलै नैकु न अस जन कौ.

जो कुछ कर्म है, वह सब दुःख रूप ही है -- ऐसा समझकर यदि कोई शारीरिक क्लेश के भय से कर्तव्य कर्मों का त्याग कर दे, तो वह ऐसा राजस त्याग करके त्याग के फल को किसी प्रकार भी नहीं पाता !! ८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

कार्य मित्येव यत्कर्म नियतं क्रिय तेऽर्जुन।
सङ्गं त्यक्त्वा फलं चैव स त्यागः सात्त्विको मतः॥१८- ९॥

फल चाह हीन और राग बिना,
विधि शास्त्र नियत जिन करम कियौ,
अस त्याग ही सात्विक त्याग सत्य,
कर्त्तव्य समझ बस कर्म कियौ.

हे अर्जुन ! जो शास्त्र विहित कर्म करना कर्तव्य है -- इसी भाव से आसक्ति और फल का त्याग करके किया जाता है -- वही सात्विक त्याग माना गया है !! ९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

न द्वेष्ट्य कुशलं कर्म कुशले नानु षज्जते।
त्यागी सत्त्व समाविष्टो मेधावी छिन्न संशयः॥१८- १०॥

जिन शुभ करमन आसक्ति नाहीं
दुष्करमन माहीं विरक्ति नाहीं.
ज्ञानी तिन संशय हीन वही,
जन त्यागी, विषेशन होत मही.

जो मनुष्य अकुशल कर्म से तो द्वेष नहीं करता और कुशल कर्म में आसक्त नहीं होता -- वह शुद्ध सत्वगुण से युक्त पुरुष संशय रहित, बुद्धिमान और सच्चा त्यागी है !! १० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

न हि देहभृता शक्यं त्यक्तुं कर्माण्य शेषतः।
यस्तु कर्म फलत्यागी स त्यागीत्यभि धीयते॥१८- ११॥

हे अर्जुन! जेहि जन देह धरयो,
निश्चय तेहि करम करयो सों करयो.
सत अरथन त्यागी होत वही
जिन करम करयो, फल करम तजयो.

क्योंकि शरीर धारी किसी भी मनुष्य के द्वारा सम्पूर्णता से सब कर्मों का त्याग किया जाना शक्य नहीं है; इसलिए जो कर्मफल का त्यागी है, वही त्यागी है -- यह कहा जाता है !! ११ !!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बहुत ही मनोहर सूत्र है ,,रेपो+

----------


## SUNIL1107

अनिष्ट मिष्टं मिश्रं च त्रिविधं कर्मणः फलम्।
भवत्य त्यागिनां प्रेत्य न तु संन्यासिनां क्वचित्॥१८- १२॥

इष्ट-अनिष्ट तौ करमन कौ फल,
पावत नित्य सकामी जना जू.
फल चिंता नैकहूँ होत नहीं ,
केहि कालहिं जो निष्कामी जना जू.

कर्मफल का त्याग न करनेवाले मनुष्यों के कर्मों का तो अच्छा-बुरा और मिला हुआ ऐसे तीन प्रकार का फल मरने के पश्चात अवश्य होता है, किन्तु कर्मफल का त्याग कर देनेवाले मनुष्यों के कर्मों का फल किसी काल में भी नहीं होता !! १२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

पञ्चैतानि महाबाहो कारणानि निबोध मे।
सांख्ये कृतान्ते प्रोक्तानि सिद्धये सर्व कर्मणाम्॥१८- १३॥

हैं करम सिद्धि के पांच हेतु
जिन सांख्य सिद्धांत उचारौ है,
तू सुनि मोसों हे महाबाहों,
प्रय मित्र, ये कृष्ण तुम्हारौ है.

हे महाबाहो ! सम्पूर्ण कर्मों की सिद्धि के ये पाँच हेतु कर्मों का अंत करने के लिए उपाय बतलानेवाले साँख्य-शास्त्र में कहे गये हैं, उनको तू मुझसे भली-भांति जान !! १३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अधिष्ठानं तथा कर्ता करणं च पृथग्विधम्।
विविधाश्च पृथक्चेष्टा दैवं चैवात्र पञ्चमम्॥१८- १४॥

इनमें आधार ,करण, कर्ता,
बहु करम प्रयास विविध विधि के.
यहि पंचम हेतु ही दैव योग.
हैं करम विधान दयानिधि के.

इस विषय में अर्थात कर्मों की सिद्धि में अधिष्ठान* और कर्ता तथा भिन्न-भिन्न प्रकार के करण** एवं नाना प्रकार की अलग-अलग चेष्टाएँ और वैसे ही पांचवां हेतु दैव*** है !! १४ !! 

*. जिसके आश्रय कर्म किये जाएँ, उसका नाम "अधिष्ठान" है !

**.. जिन-जिन इन्द्रियादी को और साधनों के द्वारा कर्म किये जाते हैं, उनका नाम "करण" है ! 

***. पूर्वकृत शुभाशुभ कर्मों के संस्कारों का नाम "दैव" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

शरीर वाङ्*मनो भिर्यत्कर्म प्रारभते नरः।
न्याय्यं वा विपरीतं वा पञ्चैते तस्य हेतवः॥१८- १५॥

तन, वाणी, मन सों करम करै,
अनुसार विधि या विरुद्ध करै.
हर करम मूल में मानुष के,
कारण यहि पांच, निरुद्ध करै.

मनुष्य मन, वाणी और शरीर से शास्त्रानुकूल अथवा विपरीत जो कुछ भी कर्म करता है -- उसके ये पांचों कारण हैं !! १५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तत्रैवं सति कर्तार मात्मानं केवलं तु यः।
पश्यत्य कृत बुद्धित्वान्न स पश्यति दुर्मतिः॥१८- १६॥

जो कहत आतमा कर्ता है,
तिन मूढ़ मता, बिनु ज्ञानन है,
कब देखि सकै अल्पज्ञ जना,
को कर्ता और को कारन है.

परन्तु ऐसा होने पर भी जो मनुष्य अशुद्ध बुद्धि* होने के कारण उस विषय में यानि कर्मों के होने में केवल शुद्ध स्वरूप आत्मा को कर्ता समझता है, वह मलिन बुद्धिवाला अज्ञानी यथार्थ नहीं समझता !! १६ !! 

*. सत्संग और शास्त्र के अभ्यास से तथा भगवदर्थ कर्म और उपासना के करने से मनुष्य की बुद्धि शुद्ध होती है, इसलिए जो उपर्युक्त साधनों से रहित है, उसकी बुद्धि अशुद्ध है, ऐसा समझना चाहिए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

यस्य नाहंकृतो भावो बुद्धिर्यस्य न लिप्यते।
हत्वापि स इमाँल्लो कान्न हन्ति न निबध्यते॥१८- १७॥

जिन कर्तापन को त्याग दियौ,
और बुद्धि भी नैकहूँ लिप्त नहीं.
तिन मारि के सगरे लोकन भी,
नाहीं पाप सों नैकहूँ लिप्त कहीं.

जिस पुरुष के अंतःकरण में "मैं कर्ता हूँ" ऐसा भाव नहीं है तथा जिसकी बुद्धि सांसारिक पदार्थों में और कर्मों में लिपायमान नहीं होतीं, वह पुरुष इन सब लोकों को मारकर भी वास्तव में न तो मारता है और न पाप से बंधता है* !! १७ !!

*. जैसे अग्नि, वायु और जल के द्वारा प्रारब्ध वश किसी प्राणी की हिंसा होती देखने में आवे तो भी वह वास्तव में हिंसा नहीं है, वैसे ही जिस पुरुष का देह में अभिमान नहीं है और स्वार्थ रहित केवल संसार के हित के लिए ही जिसकी सम्पूर्ण क्रियाएं होती हैं, उस पुरुष के शरीर और इन्द्रियों द्वारा यदि किसी प्राणी की हिंसा होती हुई लोक दृष्टि में देखी जाए, तो भी वह वास्तव में हिंसा नहीं है; क्योंकि आसक्ति, स्वार्थ और अहंकार के न होने से किसी प्राणी की हिंसा हो ही नहीं सकती तथा बिना कर्तत्वाभिमान के किया हुआ कर्म वास्तव में अकर्म ही है, इसलिए वह पुरुष " पाप से नहीं बंधता " !

----------


## SUNIL1107

ज्ञानं ज्ञेयं परिज्ञाता त्रिविधा कर्म*****।
करणं कर्म कर्तेति त्रिविधः कर्मसंग्रहः॥१८- १८॥

यहि ज्ञेय, ज्ञान, ज्ञाता तीनहूँ,
ही होत है प्रेरक करमन के,
अ क्रिया, करण, कर्ता तीनहूँ,
के योग, मूल हैं करमन के.

ज्ञाता*, ज्ञान**, और ज्ञेय*** -- ये तीन प्रकार की कर्म-प्रेरणा हैं और कर्ता****, करण***** तथा क्रिया****** -- ये तीन प्रकार का कर्म-संग्रह है !! १८ !! 

*. जाननेवाले का नाम "ज्ञाता" है !

**. जिसके द्वारा जाना जाये, उसका नाम "ज्ञान" है ! 

***. जानने में आने वाली वस्तु का नाम "ज्ञेय" है !

****. कर्म करने वाले का नाम "कर्ता" है !

*****. जिन साधनों से कर्म किया जाये, उनका नाम "करण" है ! 

******. करने का नाम "क्रिया" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

ज्ञानं कर्म च कर्ता च त्रिधैव गुण भेदतः।
प्रोच्यते गुण संख्याने यथा वच्छृणु तान्यपि॥१८- १९॥

गुण भेद सों, कर्ता ज्ञान करम,
सब भांति त्रिविध बताय रहै,
अथ सांख्य शास्त्र में कथित भयो,
यहि कृष्ण भी तोहे सुनाय रहै.

गुणों की संख्या करनेवाले शास्त्र में ज्ञान और कर्म तथा कर्ता गुणों के भेद से तीन-तीन प्रकार के ही कहे गये हैं, उनको भी तू मुझसे भली भांति सुन !! १९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सर्वभूतेषु येनैकं भाव मव्यय मीक्षते।
अविभक्तं विभक्तेषु तज्ज्ञानं विद्धि सात्त्विकम्॥१८- २०॥

जेहि ज्ञान सों नर सब प्रानिन में,
अविनाशी ब्रह्म कौ देखत है,
बिनु भाग विभाग को भाव धरे,
यहि ज्ञान कौ सात्विक समुझत है.

जिस ज्ञान से मनुष्य पृथक-पृथक सब भूतों में एक अविनाशी परमात्म भाव को विभाग रहित सम भाव से स्थित देखता है, उस ज्ञान को तो तू सात्विक जान !! २० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

पृथक्त्वेन तु यज्ज्ञानं नाना भावान्पृथ ग्विधान्।
वेत्ति सर्वेषु भूतेषु तज्ज्ञानं विद्धि राजसम्॥१८- २१॥

जेहि ज्ञान सों सगरे प्रानिन में,
नर भाव विविधता जागत है,
यहि ज्ञान कौ राजस जान सखे,
अस भाव कौ राजस मानत हैं.

किन्तु जो ज्ञान अर्थात जिस ज्ञान के द्वारा मनुष्य सम्पूर्ण भूतों में भिन्न-भिन्न प्रकार के नाना भावों को अलग-अलग जनता है, उस ज्ञान को तू राजस जान !! २१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यत्तु कृत्स्न वदेक स्मिन्कार्ये सक्तम हैतुकम्।
अतत्त्वार्थव दल्पं च तत्ताम समुदाहृतम्॥१८- २२॥

जन लिप्त रह्यौ जो शरीरन में,
आतमा जानि रहयो तन को.
यहि तामस ज्ञान बृथा बिनु सार,
तम के पथ लई जावत जन को.

परन्तु जो ज्ञान एक कार्य रूप शरीर में ही सम्पूर्ण के सदृश आसक्त है तथा जो बिना युक्तिवाला, तात्विक अर्थ से रहित और तुच्छ है -- वह तामस कहा गया है !! २२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

नियतं सङ्ग रहितम राग द्वेषतः कृतम्।
अफल प्रेप्सुना कर्म यत्तत्सात्त्विक मुच्यते॥१८- २३॥

फल करम तजै, करतापन भी,
बिनु राग द्वेष के काम कियौ.
विधि शास्त्र नियत अस करमन कौ,
तौ सात्विक करम कौ नाम दियौ.

जो कर्म शास्त्र विधि से नियत किया हुआ और कर्तापन के अभिमान से रहित हो तथा फल न चाहनेवाले पुरुष द्वारा बिना राग-द्वेष के किया गया हो -- वह सात्विक कहा जाता है !! २३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यत्तु कामेप्सुना कर्म साहंकारेण वा पुनः।
क्रियते बहुला यासं तद्राज समुदाहृतम्॥१८- २४॥

श्रम युक्त करम, फल चाह करै,
हिय, करमन को अभिमान धरै.
अस करम तो राजस होत पार्थ,
अभिमानी करम सकाम करै.

परन्तु जो कर्म बहुत परिश्रम से युक्त होता है तथा भोगों को चाहनेवाले पुरुष द्वारा या अहंकार युक्त पुरुष द्वारा किया जाता है, वह कर्म राजस कहा गया है !! २४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अनुबन्धं क्षयं हिंसा मनवेक्ष्य च पौरुषम्।
मोहादा रभ्यते कर्म यत्तत्ताम समुच्यते॥१८- २५॥

जेहि करमन हिंसा, हानि और,
परिणाम सामर्थ्य विचार नाहीं.
बिनु ज्ञान कियौ है आदि जिन्हें ,
तामस, सुख आधार नाहीं.

जो कर्म परिणाम, हानि, हिंसा और सामर्थ्य को न विचारकर केवल अज्ञान से आरंभ किया जाता है, वह तामस कहा जाता है !! २५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

मुक्त सङ्गोऽनहं वादी धृत्युत्साह समन्वितः।
सिद्ध्य सिद्ध्योर्नि र्विकारः कर्ता सात्त्विक उच्यते॥१८- २६॥

हों कारज सिद्ध या कबहूँ ना,
मन हर्ष शोक हो तबहूँ ना.
आसक्ति, अहम् जेहि नैकहूँ ना.
सात्विक कर्ता, कहै तिन कृष्णा!

जो कर्ता संग रहित, अहंकार के वचन न बोलनेवाला, धैर्य और उत्साह से युक्त तथा कार्य के सिद्ध होने और न होने में हर्ष-शोकादि विकारों से रहित है -- वह सात्विक कहा जाता है !! २६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रागी कर्मफल प्रेप्सु र्लुब्धो हिंसात्मको शुचिः।
हर्ष शोकान्वितः कर्ता राजसः परिकीर्तितः॥१८- २७॥

मन हर्ष शोक सों लिप्त रहै,
फल करमन चित्त लुभाय रहै,
लोभी हिंसक शुचिता विहीन,
तेहि राजस, कृष्ण बताय रहै.

जो कर्ता आसक्ति से युक्त, कर्मों के फल को चाहनेवाला और लोभी है तथा दूसरों को कष्ट देने के स्वभाववाला, अशुद्धाचारी और हर्ष-शोक से लिप्त है -- वह राजस कहा गया है !! २७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अयुक्तः प्राकृतः स्तब्धः शठो नैष्कृति कोऽलसः।
विषादी दीर्घसूत्री च कर्ता तामस उच्यते॥१८- २८॥

आलस्य, अहम्, मन शोक रहे,
लोभी, हिंसक, शठ, ज्ञान नाहीं ,
अस करता, तामस जात कहे,
जिनके मन मोहित, चैन नाहीं.

जो कर्ता अयुक्त, शिक्षा से रहित, घमंडी, धूर्त और दूसरों की जीविका का नाश करनेवाला तथा शोक करनेवाला, आलसी और दीर्घसूत्री* है -- वह तामस कहा जाता है !! २८ !! 

*. "दीर्घसूत्री" उसको कहा जाता है कि जो थोड़े काल में होने लायक कार्य को भी फिर कर लेगे, ऐसी आशा से बहुत काल तक पूरा नहीं करता !

----------


## SUNIL1107

बुद्धेर्भेदं धृतेश्चैव गुण तस्त्रिविधं शृणु।
प्रोच्यमानम शेषेण पृथक्त्वेन धनंजय॥१८- २९॥

सुनि वीर धनञ्जय भांति त्रिविध,
की बुद्धि धारणा जात कही.
सब भाग विभाग कहहूँ तोसों,
यहि तत्व महत अति पार्थ! मही.

हे धनञ्जय ! अब तू बुद्धि का और धृति का भी गुणों के अनुसार तीन प्रकार का भेद मेरे द्वारा सम्पूर्णता से विभागपूर्वक कहा जानेवाला सुन !! २९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

प्रवृत्तिं च निवृत्तिं च कार्याकार्ये भयाभये।
बन्धं मोक्षं च या वेत्ति बुद्धिः सा पार्थ सात्त्विकी॥१८- ३०॥

बहु बंधन, मोक्ष, अभय और भय,
प्रवृति, निवृति कौ तत्त्वन सों.
जिन जानि लियौ सात्विक तिनकी,
और बुद्धि सचेत है, ज्ञानन सों.

हे पार्थ ! जो बुद्धि प्रवृत्तिमार्ग* और निवृत्तिमार्ग को**, कर्तव्य और अकर्तव्य को, भय और अभय को तथा बंधन और मोक्ष को यथार्थ जानती है -- वह बुद्धि सात्विकी है !! ३० !!

*. गृहस्थ में रहते हुए फल और आसक्ति को त्यागकर भगवदर्पण बुद्धि से केवल लोकशिक्षा के लिए राजा जनक की भाँति बरतने का नाम "प्रवृत्तिमार्ग" है ! 

**. देहाभिमान को त्यागकर केवल सच्चिदानंदघन परमात्मा में एकीभाव से स्थित हुए श्री शुकदेव जी और सनकादिको की भाँति संसार से उपराम होकर विचरने का नाम "निवृत्तिमार्ग" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

यया धर्ममधर्मं च कार्यं चाकार्यमेव च।
अय थावत्प्रजा नाति बुद्धिः सा पार्थ राजसी॥१८- ३१॥

जेहि बुद्धिन धर्म अधरमन कौ,
ना करम अकरमन ज्ञान रहै.
तस बुद्धिन राजस बुद्धि कहैं,
कर्तव्यं कौ नाहीं भान रहै.

हे पार्थ ! मनुष्य जिस बुद्धि के द्वारा धर्म और अधर्म को तथा कर्तव्य और अकर्तव्य को भी यथार्थ नहीं जानता, वह बुद्धि राजसी है !! ३१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अधर्मं धर्ममिति या मन्यते तमसावृता।
सर्वार्थान्वि परीतांश्च बुद्धिः सा पार्थ तामसी॥१८- ३२॥

जब तामस गुण बढ़ी जावत हैं,
अधर्म कौ धरम बतावत हैं .
तब अरथ कौ नित्य अनर्थ करैं,
अस बुद्धि को तामस मानत है.

हे अर्जुन ! जो तमोगुण से घिरी हुई बुद्धि अधर्म को भी "यह धर्म है" ऐसा मान लेती है तथा इसी प्रकार अन्य सम्पूर्ण पदार्थों को भी विपरीत मान लेती है, वह बुद्धि तामसी है !! ३२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

धृत्या यया धारयते मनःप्राणेन्द्रिय क्रियाः।
योगेना व्यभिचारिण्या धृतिः सा पार्थ सात्त्विकी॥१८- ३३॥

जिन ध्यान के योग सों चिन्मय में,
मन इन्द्रिन प्रान कौ चिन्मय में.
एकमेव धारणा धारि लियौ,
हे पार्थ! है सात्विक अर्थं में.

हे पार्थ ! जिस अव्यभिचारिणी धारणशक्तिसे* मनुष्य ध्यानयोग के द्वारा मन, प्राण और इन्द्रियों की क्रियाओंको** धारण करता है, वह धृति सात्विकी है !! ३३ !! 

*. भगवद विषय के सिवाय अन्य सांसारिक विषयों को धारण करना ही व्यभिचार दोष है, उस दोष से जो रहित है, वह "अव्यभिचारिणी धारणा" है !

**. मन, प्राण और इन्द्रियों को भगवत्प्राप्ति के लिए भजन, ध्यान और निष्काम कर्मों में लगाने का नाम "उनकी क्रियाओं को धारण करना" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

यया तु धर्म कामार्थान्धृत्या धारयतेऽर्जुन।
प्रसङ्गेन फलाकाङ्क्षी धृतिः सा पार्थ राजसी॥१८- ३४॥

धरि चाह हिया फल करमन की,
आसक्ति मना जिन वृति रह्यो,
सुनि पार्थ! महाबाहो मोसों,
अस धारणा राजस जात कह्यो.

परन्तु हे पृथापुत्र अर्जुन ! फल की इच्छा वाला मनुष्य जिस धारण शक्ति के द्वारा अत्यंत आसक्ति से धर्म, arth और कामों को धारण करता है, वह धारण शक्ति राजसी है !! ३४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यया स्वप्नं भयं शोकं विषादं मदमेव च।
न विमुञ्चति दुर्मेधा धृतिः सा पार्थ तामसी॥१८- ३५॥

भय, शोक, अहम्, निद्रा, चिंता,
मद और विषाद दुर्बुद्धि जना .
अस धरत धारणा तामस सों,
सुनि अर्जुन! मोरे स्नेही मना.

हे पार्थ ! दुष्ट बुद्धिवाला मनुष्य जिस धारणशक्ति के द्वारा निद्रा, भय, चिंता और दुःख को तथा उन्मत्तता को भी नहीं छोड़ता अर्थात धारण किये रहता है -- वह धारणशक्ति तामसी है !! ३५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सुखं त्विदानीं त्रिविधं शृणु मे भरतर्षभ।
अभ्यासाद्रमते यत्र दुःखान्तं च निगच्छति॥१८- ३६॥

सुन अर्जुन! सब सुख त्रिविध भांति,
के होत हैं कृष्ण बताय रहे.
जेहि , ध्यान भजन अभ्यास रमै,
तिनके दुःख सगरे नसाय रहे.

हे भरतश्रेष्ठ ! अब तीन प्रकार के सुख को भी तू मुझसे सुन ! जिस सुख में साधक मनुष्य भजन, ध्यान और सेवादी के अभ्यास से रमण करता है और जिससे दुखों के अंत को प्राप्त हो जाता है -- जो ऐसा सुख है, वह आरम्भ काल में यद्यपि विष के तुल्य प्रतीत* होता है, परन्तु परिणाम में अमृत के तुल्य है; इसलिए वह परमात्म विषयक बुद्धि के प्रसाद से उत्पन्न होनेवाला सुख सात्विक कहा गया है !! ३६-३७ !! 

*. जैसे खेल में आसक्ति वाले बालक को विद्या का अभ्यास मूढ़ता के कारण प्रथम विष के तुल्य भासता है, वैसे ही विषयों में आसक्ति वाले पुरुष को भगवदजन, ध्यान, सेवा आदि साधनों का अभ्यास मर्म न जाने के कारण प्रथम "विष के तुल्य प्रतीत होता" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

यत्तदग्रे विषमिव परिणामेऽमृ तोपमम्।
तत्सुखं सात्त्विकं प्रोक्तमात्म बुद्धि प्रसादजम्॥१८- ३७॥

विष तुल्य लगत सब आदि में,
परिनामहिं होवत अमृत सों.
अथ भक्ति भाव जेहि सुख उपजत,
सुख सात्विक केशव के मत सों.

हिंदी भावार्थ पूर्व की प्रविष्टी में देखें !

----------


## SUNIL1107

विषयेन्द्रिय संयोगा द्यत्त दग्रेऽमृतोप मम्।
परिणामे विषमिव तत्सुखं राजसं स्मृतम्॥१८- ३८॥

सुख इन्द्रिन विषयन योगन सों,
अमृत सम भोगन माहीं लगै,
परिणाम विषम विष होत वही,
सुख राजस, जन भरमाय ठगै.

जो सुख विषय और इन्द्रियों के संयोग से होता है, वह पहले -- भोगकाल में अमृत के तुल्य प्रतीत होने पर भी परिणाम में विष के तुल्य* है; इसलिए वह सुख राजस कहा गया है !! ३८ !! 

*. बल, वीर्य, बुद्धि, धन, उत्साह और परलोक का नाशक होने से विषय और इन्द्रियों के संयोग से होने वाले सुख को "परिणाम में विष के तुल्य" कहा है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

यदग्रे चानुबन्धे च सुखं मोहन मात्मनः।
निद्रालस्य प्रमादोत्थं तत्ताम समुदाहृतम्॥१८- ३९॥

मोहित कर, आतमा मोह करै,
परिणाम और भोगन माहीं,
आलस्य, प्रमादन, निद्रा,
भरे तामस सुख प्रानिन माहीं.

जो सुख भोगकाल में तथा परिणाम में भी आत्मा को मोहित करनेवाला है -- वह निद्रा, आलस्य और प्रमाद से उत्पन्न सुख तामस कहा गया है !! ३९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

न तदस्ति पृथिव्यां वा दिवि देवेषु वा पुनः।
सत्त्वं प्रकृति जैर्मुक्तं यदेभिः स्यात्त्रि भिर्गुणैः॥१८- ४०॥

दिवि लोक न ही यहि धरती पर,
और एकहूँ नाहीं, जो देवन में.
इन तीनहूँ गुणन विहीन भयौ,
यही मूल प्रकृति प्रति प्राणिन में.

पृथ्वी में या आकाश में अथवा देवताओं में तथा इनके सिवा और कहीं भी ऐसा कोई भी सत्व नहीं है, जो प्रकृति से उत्पन्न इन तीनों गुणों से रहित हो !! ४० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ब्राह्मण क्षत्रिय विशां शूद्राणां च परन्तप।
कर्माणि प्रवि भक्तानि स्वभाव प्रभवैर्गुणैः॥१८- ४१॥

सब ब्रह्म, शूद्र, वैष्णव, क्षत्रिय.
के होत विभाग स्वभावन सों.
बहु करम आधार परन्तप हैं,
गुण करम स्वभाव विभागन सों.

हे परन्तप ! ब्राह्मण, क्षत्रिय और वैश्यों के तथा शूद्रों के कर्म स्वभाव से उत्पन्न गुणों द्वारा विभक्त किये गये हैं !! ४१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

शमो दमस्तपः शौचं क्षान्ति रार्जव मेव च।
ज्ञानं विज्ञान मास्तिक्यं ब्रह्मकर्म स्वभावजम्॥१८- ४२॥

तप, ज्ञान, क्षमा, शम, दम, शुद्धि,
परब्रह्म कौ ज्ञान जो होत महे,
तन पावन, मन आस्तिक बुद्धि,
विप्रन के करम सुभाव अहे.

अंतःकरण का निग्रह करना, इन्द्रियों का दमन करना, धर्मपालन के लिए कष्ट सहना, बाहर-भीतर से शुद्ध* रहना, दूसरों के अपराधों को क्षमा करना, मन, इन्द्रिय और शरीर को सरल रखना; वेद, शास्त्र, ईश्वर और परलोक आदि में श्रद्धा रखना, वेद-शास्त्रों का अध्ययन-अध्यापन करना और परमात्मा के तत्व का अनुभव करना -- ये सब-के-सब ही ब्राह्मण के स्वाभाविक कर्म हैं !! ४२ !! 

*. गीता अध्याय १३ श्लोक ७ की टिपण्णी में देखना चाहिए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

शौर्यं तेजो धृतिर्दाक्ष्यं युद्धे चाप्यप लायनम्।
दानमीश्वर भावश्च क्षात्रं कर्म स्वभावजम्॥१८- ४३॥

बल, शौर्य, चतुरता, धैर्य, धृति.
और ना ही पलायन युद्धन सों,
मन दास भाव और दान वृति,
अस होत हैं लक्षन क्षत्रिय सों.

शूरवीरता, तेज, धैर्य, चतुरता और युद्ध में न भागना, दान देना और स्वामीभाव -- ये सब-के-सब ही क्षत्रिय के स्वाभाविक कर्म हैं !! ४३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

कृषिगौरक्ष्य वाणिज्यं वैश्यकर्म स्वभावजम्।
परिचर्यात्मकं कर्म शूद्रस्यापि स्वभावजम्॥१८- ४४॥

गौ पालन खेती क्रय-विक्रय
यहि वैश्य कौ करम भाव बन्यौ,
सब वर्णों की सेवा शूद्रन.
अस करम विभाग सुभाव रच्यौ.

खेती, गोपालन और क्रय-विक्रय रूप सत्य-व्यवहार* -- ये वैश्य के स्वाभाविक कर्म हैं ! तथा सब वर्णों की सेवा करना शुद्र का भी स्वाभाविक कर्म है !! ४४ !! 

*. वस्तुओं के खरीदने और बेचने में तौल, नाप और गिनती आदि से कम देना अथवा अधिक लेना एवं वस्तु को बदलकर या एक वस्तु में दूसरी ( खराब ) वस्तु मिलाकर दे देना अथवा ( अच्छी ) ले लेना तथा नफा, आढत और दलाली ठहराकर, उनसे अधिक दाम लेना या कम देना तथा झूठ, कपट, चोरी और जबरदस्ती से अथवा अन्य किसी प्रकार से दूसरे के हक को ग्रहण कर लेना इत्यादि दोषों से रहित जो सत्यतापूर्वक पवित्र वस्तुओं का व्यापर है, उनका नाम "सत्य-व्यवहार" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

स्वे स्वे कर्मण्य भिरतः संसिद्धिं लभते नरः।
स्वकर्म निरतः सिद्धिं यथा विन्दति तच्छृणु॥१८- ४५॥

रत आपुनि-आपुनि करमन में,
नर ब्रह्म को पावत हैं ऐसे,
निज करम करत , मन ब्रह्म में रत,
नर होय सकै, यहि सुन कैसे ?

अपने-अपने स्वाभाविक कर्मों में तत्परता से लगा हुआ मनुष्य भगवत्प्राप्ति रूप परम सिद्धि को प्राप्त हो जाता है ! अपने स्वाभाविक कर्म में लगा हुआ मनुष्य जिस प्रकार से कर्म करके परम सिद्धि को प्राप्त होता है, उस विधि को तू सुन !! ४५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यतः प्रवृत्ति र्भूतानां येन सर्वमिदं ततम्।
स्व कर्मणा तमभ्यर्च्य सिद्धिं विन्दति मानवः॥१८- ४६॥

मन, करम, वचन, निज करमन रत,
और अंतर माहीं प्रभु सुमिरै.
पर सृष्टि रचयिता व्यापक कौ,
निज करम अनंतर ना बिसरै.

जिस परमेश्वर से सम्पूर्ण प्राणियों की उत्पत्ति हुई है और जिससे यह समस्त जगत व्याप्त है*, उस परमेश्वर की अपने स्वाभाविक कर्मों द्वारा पूजा करके** मनुष्य परम सिद्धि को प्राप्त हो जाता है !! ४६ !! 

*. जैसे बर्फ जल से व्याप्त है, वैसे ही सम्पूर्ण संसार सच्चिदानंदघन परमात्मा से व्याप्त है ! 

**. जैसे पतिव्रता स्त्री पति को ही सर्वस्व समझकर पति का चिंतन करती हुई, पति के आज्ञानुसार पति के ही लिए मन, वाणी, शरीर से कर्म करती है, वैसे ही परमेश्वर को ही सर्वस्व समझकर परमेश्वर का चिंतन करते हुए परमेश्वर की आज्ञा के अनुसार मन, वाणी और शरीर से परमेश्वर के ही लिए स्वाभाविक कर्तव्य कर्म का आचरण करना "कर्म द्वारा परमेश्वर को पूजना" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्रेयान्स्व धर्मो विगुणः परधर्मात्स्व नुष्ठितात्।
स्वभाव नियतं कर्म कुर्वन्नाप्नोति किल्बिषम्॥१८- ४७॥

गुण हीन धरम, तबहूँ आपुनि,
पर धर्म सों आपुनि धरम भल्यौ.
गुण करम सुभावन करम करै,
नाहीं पाप लगै यहि करम करयौ

अच्छी प्रकार आचरण किये हुए दूसरे के धर्म से गुण रहित भी अपना धर्म श्रेष्ठ है; क्योंकि स्वभाव से नियत किये हुए स्वधर्म रूप कर्म को करता हुआ मनुष्य पाप को नहीं प्राप्त होता !! ४७ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सहजं कर्म कौन्तेय सदोषमपि न त्यजेत्।
सर्वारम्भा हि दोषेण धूमेनाग्नि रिवावृताः॥१८- ४८॥

निज धरम माहीं कौन्तेय सुनौ,
कोऊ दोष हो तबहूँ नाहीं तजै,
जस धूम्र सों अगनि, करम सबहिं,
तस दोषन युक्त, रहैं सों रहैं.

अतएव हे कुन्तीपुत्र ! दोषयुक्त होने पर भी सहज* कर्म को नहीं त्यागना चाहिए, क्योंकि धुँए से अग्नि की भाँति सभी कर्म किसी-न-किसी दोष से युक्त हैं !! ४८ !! 

*. प्रकृति के अनुसार शास्त्र विधि से नियत किये हुए जो वर्णाश्रम के धर्म और सामान्य धर्मरूप स्वाभाविक कर्म हैं, उनको ही यहाँ 'स्वधर्म', 'सहज कर्म', 'स्वकर्म', 'नियत कर्म', स्वभावज कर्म', 'स्वभाव नियत कर्म' इत्यादि नामों से कहा है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

असक्त बुद्धिः सर्वत्र जितात्मा विगतस्पृहः।
नैष्कर्म्य सिद्धिं परमां संन्यासेनाधि गच्छति॥१८- ४९॥

बिनु राग विराग जो होत जा,
लियौ जीत भी अंतर्मन अपना,
पद पाय परम संन्यास योग,
सों पावत सिद्धि, सिद्ध जना.

सर्वत्र आसक्ति रहित बुद्धि वाला, स्पृहा रहित और जीते हुए अंतःकरण वाला पुरुष सांख्ययोग के द्वारा उस परम नैष्कर्म्य सिद्धि को प्राप्त होता है !! ४९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सिद्धिं प्राप्तो यथा ब्रह्म तथाप्नोति निबोध मे।
समासेनैव कौन्तेय निष्ठा ज्ञानस्य या परा॥१८- ५०॥

जिन चित्तन शुद्धि, सिद्ध भये,
तिन सच्चिदानंद कौ पावै, तथा.
जिन ज्ञान तत्व की निष्ठा परा,
तस मोसों सुनौ कौन्तेय यथा.

जो कि ज्ञानयोग की परानिष्ठा है, उस नैष्कर्म्य सिद्धि को जिस प्रकार से प्राप्त होकर मनुष्य ब्रम्ह को प्राप्त होता है, उस प्रकार हे कुन्तीपुत्र ! तू संक्षेप में ही मुझसे सुन !! ५० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

बुद्ध्या विशुद्ध्या युक्तो धृत्यात्मानं नियम्य च।
शब्दा दीन्विष यांस्त्यक्त्वा रागद्वेषौ व्युदस्य च॥१८- ५१॥

जिन बुद्धि विशुद्ध सों युक्त भये,
एकांत में जिनकौ लगै जिया.
मन वाणी तन सब जीत लियौ,
अति अल्प आहार ही लागै प्रिया.

विशुद्ध बुद्धि से युक्त तथा हल्का, सात्विक और नियमित भोजन करनेवाला, शब्दादि विषयों का त्याग करके एकांत और शुद्ध देश का सेवन करनेवाला, सात्विक धारण शक्ति के* द्वारा अंतःकरण और इन्द्रियों का संयम करके मन, वाणी और शरीर को वश में कर लेने वाला, राग-द्वेष को सर्वथा नष्ट करके भली भाँति ढृढ़ वैराग्य का आश्रय लेने वाला तथा अहंकार, बल, घमंड, काम, क्रोध और परिग्रह का त्याग करके निरंतर ध्यानयोग के परायण रहनेवाला, ममता रहित और शांतियुक्त पुरुष सच्चिदानंदघन ब्रम्ह में अभिन्न भाव से स्थित होने का पात्र होता है !! ५१-५२-५३ !! 

*. इसी अध्याय के श्लोक ३३ में जिसका विस्तार है !

----------


## bawa009

:clap:बहुत अच्छे मित्र लगे रहो :salut:

----------


## SUNIL1107

विविक्त सेवी लघ्वाशी यतवाक्काय मानसः।
ध्यानयोग परो नित्यं वैराग्यं समुपाश्रितः॥१८- ५२॥

मन जाको विरक्त भयौ जग सों,
और चित्त भयौ दृढ़ वैरागी.
जिन ध्यान सतत मन साध लियौ,
तजै, रागन, विषयन बड़ भागी.

हिंदी अर्थ पूर्व की प्रविष्टि क्रमांक ७३५ में पढ़िए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

अहंकारं बलं दर्पं कामं क्रोधं परिग्रहम्।
विमुच्य निर्ममः शान्तो ब्रह्मभूयाय कल्पते॥१८- ५३॥

बल, दर्प, अहम्, संग्रह, ममता,
सब कामहिं क्रोध कौ त्याग दियौ.
शुभ शांत हैं अंतर्मन जिनके,
तिन ब्रह्म के जोग, सुभाव लियौ.

हिंदी अर्थ पूर्व की प्रविष्टि क्रमांक ७३५ में पढ़िए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

ब्रह्मभूतः प्रसन्नात्मा न शोचति न काङ्क्षति।
समः सर्वेषु भूतेषु मद्भक्तिं लभते पराम्॥१८- ५४॥

जिन ब्रह्म के भाव विलीन भये,
मन हर्ष न नैकु मलीन भये.
तिन दुखन चाह विहीन भये,
सम भव सों ब्रह्म में लीन भये.

फिर वह सच्चिदानंदघन ब्रम्ह में एकीभाव से स्थित, प्रसन्न मनवाला योगी न तो किसी के लिए शोक करता है और न किसी की आकांक्षा ही करता है ! ऐसा समस्त प्राणियों में समभाव वाला* योगी मेरी पराभक्ति को** प्राप्त हो जाता है !! ५४ !!

*. गीता अध्याय ६ श्लोक २९ में देखना चाहिए !

**. जो तत्वज्ञान की पराकाष्ठा है तथा जिसको प्राप्त होकर और कुछ जानना बाकी नहीं रहता, वही यहाँ "पराभक्ति", "ज्ञान की परानिष्ठा", "परम नैष्कर्म्य सिद्धि" और "परम सिद्धि" इत्यादि नामों से कही गयी है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

भक्त्या मामभि जानाति यावान्यश्चास्मि तत्त्वतः।
ततो मां तत्त्वतो ज्ञात्वा विशते तदनन्तरम्॥१८- ५५॥ 

जेहि भक्त तत्व सों जानि लियौ,
तत्त्वज्ञ मोहे एक मानि लियौ.
भगवान् भक्त कौ भाव अनन्य सों,
आपुनि जस ही जानि लियौ.

उस पराभक्ति के द्वारा वह मुझ परमात्मा को, मैं जो हूँ और जितना हूँ, ठीक वैसा-का-वैसा तत्व से जानकर तत्काल ही मुझमे प्रविष्ट हो जाता है !! ५५ !!

----------


## draculla

अतिउतम और क्या कहूँ बंधू!!
हमारे साथ बांटने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## SUNIL1107

सर्व कर्माण्यपि सदा कुर्वाणो मद्व्य पाश्रयः।
मत्प्रसादाद वाप्नोति शाश्वतं पदमव्ययम्॥१८- ५६॥

निष्काम करम , योगी कर्मठ,
करै करम तथापि नाहीं करै,
अथ मोरे परायण, मोरी कृपा,
सोई पावै परम पद और तरै.

मेरे परायण हुआ कर्मयोगी तो सम्पूर्ण कर्मों को सदा करता हुआ भी मेरी कृपा से सनातन अविनाशी परम पद को प्राप्त हो जाता है !! ५६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

चेतसा सर्वकर्माणि मयि संन्यस्य मत्परः।
बुद्धियोग मुपाश्रित्य मच्चित्तः सततं भव॥१८- ५७॥

अब मोरे परायण अर्जुन ! हो,
सब करमन कौ अरपन करिकै,
निष्काम करम अबलम्ब हिया,
मोहे चित्त में सांचे मन धरिकै.

सब कर्मों को मन से मुझे अर्पण करके* तथा समबुद्धि योग को अवलम्बन करके मेरे परायण और निरंतर मुझमे चित्त वाला हो !! ५७ !! 

 *. गीता अध्याय ९ श्लोक २७ में जिसकी विधि कही गयी है !

----------


## The Master

बहोत ही सुंदर है मित्र ..... धन्यवाद |

----------


## SUNIL1107

मच्चित्तः सर्व दुर्गाणि मत्प्रसादात्त रिष्यसि।
अथ चेत्त्वम हंकारान्न श्रोष्यसि विनङ्क्ष्यसि॥१८- ५८॥ 

मन चित्त सों तू मेरौ हुए जा,
तरि जइहौ कृपा सों कष्ट कटें.
यदि नाहीं अहम् कारन सुनिहौ,
यहि जन्म बृथा ही नष्ट, मिटे. 

उपर्युक्त प्रकार से मुझमे चित्तवाला होकर तू मेरी कृपा से समस्त संकटों को अनायास ही पार कर जायेगा और यदि अहंकार के कारन मेरे वचनों को न सुनेगा तो नष्ट हो जायेगा अर्थात परमार्थ से भ्रष्ट हो जायेगा !! ५८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

यदहंकार माश्रित्य न योत्स्य इति मन्यसे।
मिथ्यैष व्यवसायस्ते प्रकृतिस्त्वां नियोक्ष्यति॥१८- ५९॥ 

अबलम्ब अहम् कौ मानत जो,
नाहीं जुद्ध करू, यदि ठानत है,
मिथ प्रण, पार्थ! सुभाव तेरौ,
तोहे जुद्ध क्षेत्र में लावत है. 

जो तू अहंकार का आश्रय लेकर यह मान रहा है कि "मैं युद्ध नहीं करूँगा" तो तेरा यह निश्चय मिथ्या है; क्योंकि तेरा स्वभाव तुझे जबरदस्ती युद्ध में लगा देगा !! ५९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

स्वभावजेन कौन्तेय निबद्धः स्वेन कर्मणा।
कर्तुं नेच्छसि यन्मो हात्करिष्यस्य वशोऽपि तत्॥१८- ६०॥

यदि करम मोह वश नाहीं करै,
तबहूँ तू पूर्व सुभावन सों.
हुए प्रेरित करिहौ करम यथा,
करि नाहीं सकै मन भावन सों.

हे कुन्तीपुत्र ! जिस कर्म को तू मोह के कारण करना नहीं चाहता, उसको भी अपने पूर्वकृत स्वाभाविक कर्म से बंधा हुआ परवश होकर करेगा !! ६० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ईश्वरः सर्वभूतानां हृद्देशेऽर्जुन तिष्ठति।
भ्राम यन्सर्व भूतानि यन्त्रारूढानि मायया॥१८- ६१॥

सब प्रानिन के हिय माहीं प्रभो,
आरूढ़ रहत अंतर्यामी.
अनुसार भ्रमित निज करमन के
माया सों जीव को अविरामी.

हे अर्जुन ! शरीर रूप यंत्र में आरूढ़ हुए सम्पूर्ण प्राणियों को अन्तर्यामी परमेश्वर अपनी माया से उनके कर्मों के अनुसार भ्रमण कराता हुआ सब प्राणियों के हृदय में स्थित है !! ६१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तमेव शरणं गच्छ सर्वभावेन भारत।
तत्प्रसा दात्परां शान्तिं स्थानं प्राप्स्यसि शाश्वतम्॥१८- ६२॥

एकमेव अनन्य शरण तोहे,
हे भारत तू शरणागत हो,
एकमेव कृपा सों धाम परम,
मिलै शांति सनातन, स्वागत हो.

हे भारत ! तू सब प्रकार से उस परमेश्वर की ही शरण में* जा ! उस परमात्मा की कृपा से ही तू परम शांति को तथा सनातन परमधाम को प्राप्त होगा !! ६२ !! 

*. लज्जा, भय, मान, बड़ाई और आसक्ति को त्यागकर एवं शरीर और संसार में अहंता, ममता से रहित होकर केवल एक परमात्मा को ही परम आश्रय, परमगति और सर्वस्व समझना तथा अनन्यभाव से अतिशय श्रद्धा, भक्ति और प्रेमपूर्वक निरंतर भगवान के नाम, गुण, प्रभाव और स्वरूप का चिन्तन करते रहना एवं भगवान का भजन, स्मरण रखते हुए ही उनके आज्ञानुसार कर्तव्य कर्मों का निःस्वार्थ भाव से केवल परमेश्वर के लिए आचरण करना यह "सब प्रकार से परमात्मा के ही शरण" होना है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

इति ते ज्ञान माख्यातं गुह्याद्* गुह्यतरं मया।
विमृश्यैतद शेषेण यथेच्छसि तथा कुरु॥१८- ६३॥

यहि गोप रहस्य रहस्यन कौ,
सत ज्ञान कह्यौ , अर्जुन तोसों,
चिंतन ज्ञान अखिल करिकै,
फिरि जस जी होय करौ तैसों.

इस प्रकार यह गोपनीय से भी अति गोपनीय ज्ञान मैंने तुमसे कह दिया ! अब तू इस रहस्य युक्त ज्ञान को पूर्णतया भली-भांति विचारकर, जैसे चाहता है वैसे ही कर !! ६३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सर्वगुह्य तमं भूयः शृणु मे परमं वचः।
इष्टोऽसि मे दृढमिति ततो वक्ष्यामि ते हितम्॥१८- ६४॥

अति गोपन गोप रहस्य सुनयो,
पुनि-पुन में पार्थ ! कहहूँ तोसों.
मम श्रेय सखा! मन प्रेय सखा!
हितकारी वचन सुनहूँ , मोसों.

सम्पूर्ण गोपनीयों से अति गोपनीय मेरे परम रहस्य युक्त वचन को तू फिर भी सुन ! तू मेरा अतिशय प्रिय है, इससे यह परम हितकारक वचन मैं तुझसे कहूँगा !! ६४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

मन्मना भव मद्भक्तो मद्याजी मां नमस्कुरु।
मामे वैष्यसि सत्यं ते प्रतिजाने प्रियोऽसि मे॥१८- ६५॥

निष्काम करम, अविराम मनन,
विह्वल मन मोहें नमन करिकै.
मम मित्र परम, प्रिय मैं तेरौ.
सौं लेत हूँ मोसों ही मिलिहै.

हे अर्जुन ! तू मुझमे मन वाला हो, मेरा भक्त बन, मेरा पूजन करनेवाला हो और मुझको प्रणाम कर ! ऐसा करने से तू मुझे ही प्राप्त होगा, यह मैं तुझसे सत्य प्रतिज्ञा करता हूँ; क्योंकि तू मेरा अत्यंत प्रिय है !! ६५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

सर्व धर्मान परित्यज्य मामेकं शरणं व्रज।
अहं त्वां सर्व पापेभ्यो मोक्ष यिष्यामि मा शुचः॥१८- ६६॥

तजि सारे धरम, बस एक मरम ,
श्री कृष्ण! मैं चित्त कौ लीन करै.
शरणागत भाव अनन्य हिया,
अघ मुक्ति, ना चित्त मलीन करै.

सम्पूर्ण धर्मों को अर्थात सम्पूर्ण कर्तव्य कर्मों को मुझमे त्यागकर तू केवल एक मुझ सर्वशक्तिमान, सर्वाधार परमेश्वर की ही शरणमें* आ जा ! मैं तुझे सम्पूर्ण पापों से मुक्त कर दूँगा, तू शोक मत कर !! ६६ !! 

*. इसी अध्याय के श्लोक ६२ की टिप्पणी में "शरण" का भाव देखना चाहिए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

इदं ते नात पस्काय नाभक्ताय कदाचन।
न चाशुश्रूषवे वाच्यं न च मां योऽभ्य सूयति॥१८- ६७॥

तप भक्ति विहीन मेरौ निंदक,
जिन गीता मर्म की चाह नाहीं.
यहि मर्म कदापि ना तासों कह्यो ,
जेहि के हिया ब्भक्ति प्रवाह नाहीं.

तुझे यह गीतारूप रहस्यमय उपदेश किसी भी काल में न तो तप रहित मनुष्य से कहना चाहिए, न भक्ति* रहित से और न बिना सुनने की इच्छा वाले से ही कहना चाहिए; तथा जो मुझमे दोषदृष्टि रखता है उससे तो कभी भी नहीं कहना चाहिए !! ६७ !! 

*. वेद, शास्त्र और परमेश्वर तथा महात्मा और गुरुजनों में श्रद्धा, प्रेम और पूज्य भाव का नाम "भक्ति" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

य इमं परमं गुह्यं मद्भक्तेष्वभि धास्यति।
भक्तिं मयि परां कृत्वा मामेवैष्यत्य संशयः॥१८- ६८॥

जिन मोसों प्रेम अनन्य करै,
गीता को सार कहौ तिनसों,
अथ गीता सार प्रसारक तौ,
बिनु संशय ही मिलिहै मोसों.

जो पुरुष मुझमे परम प्रेम करके इस परम रहस्य-युक्त गीताशास्त्र को मेरे भक्तों में कहेगा, वह मुझको ही प्राप्त होगा -- इसमें कोई संदेह नहीं है    !! ६८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

न च तस्मान्मनुष्येषु कश्चिन्मे प्रियकृत्तमः।
भविता न च मे तस्मादन्यः प्रियतरो भुवि॥१८- ६९॥

अथ गीता सार प्रसारक सों,
प्रिय कोऊ नाहीं मनुष्यं में
धरनी मांहीं तासों बढ़कर,
प्रिय दूसर कोऊ अणु-कण में.

उससे बढ़कर मेरा प्रिय कार्य करनेवाला मनुष्यों में कोई भी नहीं है; तथा पृथ्वी भर में उससे बढ़कर मेरा प्रिय दूसरा कोई भविष्य में होगा भी नहीं !! ६९ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अध्येष्यते च य इमं धर्म्यं संवाद मावयोः।
ज्ञान यज्ञेन तेनाह मिष्टः स्यामिति मे मतिः॥१८- ७०॥

जिन गीता कौ संवाद रूप,
और मर्म कौ अध्ययन नित्य करै,
करि ज्ञान यज्ञ , मोहे पूजै,
यहि मोरी मति, यहि कृत्य करै.

जो पुरुष इस धर्म मय हम दोनों के संवाद रूप गीताशास्त्र को पढ़ेगा, उसके द्वारा भी मैं ज्ञान यज्ञसे* पूजित होऊंगा -- ऐसा मेरा मत है !! ७० !!

*. गीता अध्याय ४ श्लोक ३३ का अर्थ देखना चाहिए !

----------


## Badtameez

वाह-वाह सुनिल भाई! ब्रज के साथ हिन्दी में भी है।

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्रद्धावान नसूयश्च शृणुया दपि यो नरः।
सोऽपि मुक्तः शुभाँल्लो कान्प्राप्नु यात्पुण्य कर्मणाम्॥१८- ७१॥ 

जिन दोष दृष्टि तौ शेष भई,
गीता में भक्ति विशेष भई.
सुनि लेत ही गीता पाप कटें
शुभ लोकन माहीं प्रवेश भई.

जो मनुष्य श्रद्धा युक्त और दोषदृष्टि से रहित होकर इस गीताशास्त्र का श्रवण भी करेगा, वह भी पापों से मुक्त होकर उत्तम कर्म करनेवालों के श्रेष्ठ लोकों को प्राप्त होगा !! ७१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

कच्चि देतच्छ्रुतं पार्थ त्वयैकाग्रेण चेतसा।
कच्चिद ज्ञान संमोहः प्रनष्टस्ते धनंजय॥१८- ७२॥

मन चित्त लगाय धनंजय हे!
क्या तत्व वचन तैनें श्रवण कियौ,
बिनु ज्ञान जनित सम्मोह पार्थ!
क्या नैकहूँ तैनें, क्षरण कियौ?

हे पार्थ ! क्या इस (गीताशास्त्र) -- को तूने एकाग्रचित्त से श्रवण किया ? और हे धनंजय ! क्या तेरा अज्ञानजनित मोह नष्ट हो गया ? !! ७२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

नष्टो मोहः स्मृतिर्लब्धा त्वत्प्रसादान्म याच्युत।
स्थितोऽस्मि गतसन्देहः करिष्ये वचनं तव॥१८- ७३॥  

अर्जुन उवाच
वासुदेव ! कृपा सों मेरौ तो,
भयौ मोह नाश , सुमति पाई,
अब जैसो, कहौ कृष्णा मैं करुँ,
बिनु संशय, मनः स्थिति आई.

अर्जुन बोले -- हे अच्युत ! आपकी कृपा से मेरा मोह नष्ट हो गया और मैंने स्मृति प्राप्त कर ली है, अब मैं संशय रहित होकर स्थित हूँ, अतः आपकी आज्ञा का पालन करूंगा !! ७३ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

इत्यहं वासुदेवस्य पार्थस्य च महात्मनः।
संवाद मिमम श्रौषमद्भुतं रोम हर्षणम्॥१८- ७४॥

संजय उवाच
इति अर्जुन और श्री श्री कृष्णा,
संवाद, रोमांचित चित्त सुनयौ,
यहि अद्भुत मर्म है गीता कौ,
जेहि संजय राजन सों कहयौ.

संजय बोले -- इस प्रकार मैंने श्रीवासुदेव के और महात्मा अर्जुन के इस अद्भुत रहस्य युक्त, रोमांचकारक संवाद को सुना !! ७४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

व्यास प्रसादाच्छ्रुत वानेत द्गुह्यमहं परम्।
योगं योगेश्वरा त्कृष्णा त्साक्षात्क थयतः स्वयम्॥१८- ७५॥

श्री व्यास कृपा सों योग कौ गोप,
रहस्य सुनयौ, परमेश्वर सों
साकार स्वयं श्री कृष्ण कहैं.
मैं धन्य! सुनयौ परमेश्वर सों.

श्री व्यासजी की कृपा से दिव्य दृष्टि पाकर मैंने इस परम गोपनीय योग को अर्जुन के प्रति कहते हुए स्वयं योगेश्वर भगवान श्रीकृष्ण से प्रत्यक्ष सुना है !! ७५ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

राजन्संस्मृत्य संस्मृत्य संवाद मिममद्भुतम्।
केशवा र्जुनयोः पुण्यं हृष्यामि च मुहुर्मुहुः॥१८- ७६॥

बहु होत हर्ष अद्भुत राजन,
रोमांचित पुनि-पुनि होय घनयौ,
अच्युत - अर्जुन संवाद मरम,
मोहे पल-पल सुमिरन होय रह्यौ.

हे राजन ! भगवान श्रीकृष्ण और अर्जुन के इस रहस्ययुक्त, कल्याणकारक और अद्भुत संवाद को पुनः-पुनः स्मरण करके मैं बार-बार हर्षित हो रहा हूँ !! ७६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

तच्च संस्मृत्य संस्मृत्य रूप मत्यद्भुतं हरेः।
विस्मयो मे महान् राजन्हृष्यामि च पुनः पुनः॥१८- ७७॥

हे राजन! पुनि-पुनि हरि श्री कौ,
वही अद्भुत रूप लुभाय रह्यौ .
अति अद्भुत दिव्य अलौकिक क्षण,
मम पुनरपि चित्त रिझाय रह्यौ.

हे राजन ! श्रीहरि के* उस अत्यंत विलक्षण रूप को भी पुन-पुनः स्मरण करके मेरे चित्त में महान आश्चर्य होता है और मैं बार-बार हर्षित हो रहा हूँ !! ७७ !! 

*. जिसका स्मरण करने से पापों का नाश होता है, उसका नाम "श्रीहरि" है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

यत्र योगेश्वरः कृष्णो यत्र पार्थो धनुर्धरः।
तत्र श्रीर्विजयो भूतिर्ध्रुवा नीति र्मतिर्मम॥१८- ७८॥

यत्र कृष्ण श्री योगेश्वर!
और पार्थ धनुर्धर रहैं जहाँ.
बहु नीति, विभूति श्री ध्रुव जय ,
मोरे मत श्री सुख बसै वहॉं.

ॐ तत् सत

हे राजन ! जहाँ योगेश्वर भगवान श्रीकृष्ण हैं और जहाँ ****ीव-धनुषधारी अर्जुन हैं, वहीं पर श्री, विजय, विभूति और अचल नीति है -- ऐसा मेरा मत है !! ७८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ॐ तत्सदिति श्रीमद भागवत गीता सूप निषत्सू ब्रम्ह विद्यायां

योगशास्त्रे श्री कृष्ण-अर्जुन संवादे मोक्ष सन्यास - योग नामक अष्टादशो अध्यायः !! १८ !!

************************************************** ************************************************** 
यहाँ पर मोक्ष सन्यास - योग नामक अष्टादशो अध्याय समाप्त होता है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

"श्री मद्भगवद्गीता" आनंद्चिद्घन, षड ऐश्वर्यपूर्ण, चराचर वन्दित, परम पुरुषोत्तम साक्षात् भगवान श्रीकृष्ण की दिव्य वाणी है ! यह अनंत रहस्यों से पूर्ण है ! परम दयामय भगवान श्रीकृष्ण की कृपा से ही किसी अंश में इसका रहस्य समझ में आ सकता है ! जो पुरुष परम श्रद्धा और प्रेममयी विशुद्ध भक्ति से अपने हृदय को भरकर भगवद्गीता का मनन करते हैं, वे ही भगवत्कृपा का प्रत्यक्ष अनुभव करके गीता के स्वरूप की किसी अंश में झाँकी कर सकते हैं ! अतएव अपना कल्याण चाहने वाले नर-नारियों को उचित है कि वे भक्तवर अर्जुन को आदर्श मानकर अपने में अर्जुन के-से दैवी गुणों का अर्जन करते हुए श्रद्धा भक्ति पूर्वक गीता का श्रवण, मनन, अध्ययन करें एवं भगवान के आज्ञानुसार यथायोग्य तत्परता के साथ साधन में लग जाएँ ! जो पुरुष इस प्रकार करते हैं, उनके अंतःकरण में नित्य नये-नये परमानन्द दायक अनुपम और दिव्य भावों कि स्फुरणाएँ होती रहती हैं तथा वे सर्वथा शुद्धान्तःकरण होकर भगवान की अलौकिक कृपासुधा का रसास्वादन करते हुए शीघ्र ही भगवान को प्राप्त हो जाते हैं !

*हरिः ॐ तत्सत हरिः ॐ तत्सत हरिः ॐ तत्सत* 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~०~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~०~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## SUNIL1107

आरती
 
जय भगवद्गीते , जय भगवद्गीते !
हरी-हिय-कमल विहारिणी, सुंदर सुपुनीते !! जय० !! 
कर्म-सुमर्म-प्रकाशिनी, कामासक्तिहरा ! 
तत्वज्ञान-विकाशिनी, विद्या ब्रम्ह परा !! जय० !! 
निश्चल-भक्ति-विधायिनी, निर्मल मलहारी ! 
शरण-रहस्य-प्रदायिनी, सब विधि सुखकारी !! जय० !! 
राग-द्वेष-विदारिणी, कारिणी मोद सदा !
भव-भय-हरिणी, तारिणी परमानंद्प्रदा !! जय० !! 
आसुर-भाव-विनाशिनी, नाशिनी तम-रजनी !
दैवी सद्गुण दायिनी, हरि-रसिका सजनी !! जय० !!
समता-त्याग सिखावनि, हरि-मुख की बानी !
सकल शास्त्र की स्वामिनी, श्रुतियों की रानी !! जय० !! 
दया-सुधा बरसावनि, मातु ! कृपा कीजै ! 
हरिपद-प्रेम दान कर अपनों कर लीजै !! जय० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

ॐ 
                                 श्री परमात्मने नमः 
                                त्याग से भगवत्प्राप्ति 

                       त्यक्त्वा कर्म फलासंग नित्य तृप्तो निराश्रयः ! 
                                कर्मण्यभि प्रवृत्तोपी नैव किंचित्करोति सः !! 
                                न हि देहभृता शक्यं त्यक्तुं कर्माण्य शेषतः ! 
                                यस्तु कर्म फल त्यागी स त्यागी त्यभिधीयते !! 

गृहस्थाश्रम में रहता हुआ भी मनुष्य त्याग के द्वारा परमात्मा को प्राप्त कर सकता है ! परमात्मा को प्राप्त करने के लिए "त्याग" हि मुख्य साधन है ! अतएव सात श्रेणियों में विभक्त करके त्याग के लक्षण संक्षेप में लिखे जाते हैं --

----------


## SUNIL1107

१. निषिद्ध कर्मों का सर्वथा त्याग -- 

चोरी, व्यभिचार, झूठ, कपट, छल, जबरदस्ती, हिंसा, अभक्ष्य भोजन और प्रमाद आदि शास्त्र विरुद्ध नीच कर्मों को मन, वाणी और शरीर से किसी प्रकार भी न करना, यह पहली श्रेणी का त्याग है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

२. काम्य कर्मों का त्याग -- 

स्त्री, पुत्र और धन आदि प्रिय वस्तुओं की प्राप्ति के उद्देश्य से एवं रोग-संकटादि की निवृति के उद्देश्य से किये जानेवाले यज्ञ, दान, तप और उपासना आदि सकाम कर्मों को अपने स्वार्थ के लिए न करना*, यह दूसरी श्रेणी का त्याग है ! 

  *. यदि कोई लौकिक अथवा शास्त्रीय ऐसा कर्म संयोग वश प्राप्त हो जाये जो कि स्वरूप से तो सकाम हो, परन्तु उसके न करने से किसी को कष्ट पहुंचता हो या कर्मोपासना की परम्परा में किसी प्रकार की बाधा आती हो तो स्वार्थ का त्याग करके केवल लोक-संग्रह के लिए उसको कर लेना सकाम कर्म नहीं है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

३. तृष्णा का सर्वथा त्याग -- 

मान, बड़ाई, प्रतिष्ठा एवं स्त्री, पुत्र और धनादि जो कुछ भी अनित्य पदार्थ प्रारब्ध के अनुसार प्राप्त हुए हों, उनके बढने की इच्छा को भगवत्प्राप्ति में बाधक समझकर उसका त्याग करना, यह तीसरी श्रेणी का त्याग है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

४. स्वार्थ के लिए दूसरों से सेवा कराने का त्याग --

अपने सुख के लिए किसी से भी धनादि पदार्थों की अथवा सेवा कराने की याचना करना एवं बिना यचना के दिए हुए पदार्थों को या की हुई सेवा को स्वीकार करना तथा किसी प्रकार भी किसी से अपना स्वार्थ सिद्ध करने की मन में इच्छा रखना इत्यादि जो स्वार्थ के लिए दूसरों से सेवा कराने के भाव हैं, उन सबका त्याग करना*, यह चोथी श्रेणी का त्याग है ! 

*. यदि कोई ऐसा अवसर योग्यता से प्राप्त हो जाये कि शरीर सम्बन्धी सेवा अथवा भोजनादि पदार्थों के स्वीकार न करने से किसी को कष्ट पहुंचता हो या लोकशिक्षा में किसी प्रकार की बाधा आती हो तो उस अवसर पर स्वार्थ का त्याग करके केवल उनकी प्रीति के लिए सेवा आदि का स्वीकार करना दोषयुक्त नहीं है; क्योंकि स्त्री, पुत्र और नौकर आदि से की हुई सेवा एवं बन्धु बांधव और मित्र आदि द्वारा दिए हुए भोजनादि पदार्थ स्वीकार न करने से उनको कष्ट होना एवं लोक मर्यादा में बाधा पड़ना सम्भव है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

५. सम्पूर्ण कर्तव्य कर्मों में आलस्य और फल की इच्छा का सर्वथा त्याग --

ईश्वर की भक्ति, देवताओं का पूजन, माता-पितादि गुरुजनों की सेवा, यज्ञ, दान, तप तथा वर्णाश्रम के अनुसार आजीविका द्वारा गृहस्थ का निर्वाह एवं शरीर सम्बन्धी खान-पान इत्यादि जितने कर्तव्य कर्म हैं, उन सबमें आलस्य का और सब प्रकार की कामना का त्याग करना --

----------


## SUNIL1107

५(क) ईश्वर-भक्ति में आलस्य का त्याग --  

अपने जीवन का परम कर्तव्य मानकर परम दयालु सबके सुहृद, परम प्रेमी, अंतर्यामी परमेश्वर के गुण, प्रभाव और प्रेम की रहस्यमयी कथा का श्रवण, मनन और पठन-पाठन करना तथा आलस्य रहित होकर उनके परम पुनीत नाम का उत्साह पूर्वक ध्यान सहित निरंतर जप करना !

----------


## SUNIL1107

५(ख) ईश्वर-भक्ति में कामना का त्याग --  

इस लोक और परलोक के सम्पूर्ण भोगों को क्षणभंगुर, नाशवान और भगवान की भक्ति में बाधक समझकर किसी भी वस्तु की प्राप्ति के लिए न तो भगवान से प्रार्थना करना और न मन में इच्छा ही रखना तथा किसी प्रकार का संकट आ जाने पर भी उसके निवारण के लिए भगवान से प्रार्थना न करना अर्थात हृदय में ऐसा भाव रखना कि प्राण भले ही चले जाएँ, परन्तु इस मिथ्या जीवन के लिए विशुद्ध भक्ति में कलंक लगाना उचित नहीं है ! जैसे भक्त प्रहलाद ने पिता द्वारा बहुत सताये जाने पर भी अपने कष्ट निवारण के लिए भगवान से प्रार्थना नहीं की ! अपना अनिष्ट करने वालों को भी 'भगवान तुम्हारा बुरा करें' इत्यादि किसी प्रकार के कठोर शब्दों से शाप न देना और उनका अनिष्ट होने की मन में इच्छा भी न रखना ! भगवान की भक्ति के अभिमान में आकर किसी को वरदानादि भी न देना, जैसे कि 'भगवान तुम्हें आरोग्य करें', 'भगवान तुम्हारा दुःख दूर करें', 'भगवान तुम्हारी आयु बढ़ावें, इत्यादि ! 
पत्र-व्यवहार में भी सकाम शब्दों का न लिखना अर्थात जैसे 'अठे उठे श्री ठाकुरजी शय छै', 'ठाकुरजी बिक्री चलासी', 'ठाकुरजी वर्षा करसी', 'ठाकुरजी आराम करसी' इत्यादि sansarik वस्तुओं के लिए ठाकुरजी से प्रार्थना करने के रूप में सकाम शब्द मारवाड़ी समाज में प्रायः लिखे जाते हैं, वैसे न लिखकर 'श्री परमात्मदेव आनंदरूप से सर्वत्र विराजमान हैं', 'श्री परमेश्वर का भजन सार है' इत्यादि निष्काम मांगलिक शब्द लिखना तथा इसके सिवाय अन्य किसी प्रकार से भी लिखने-बोलने आदि में सकाम शब्दों का प्रयोग न करना !

----------


## SUNIL1107

५(ग) देवताओं के पूजन में आलस्य और कामना का त्याग -- 

शास्त्र मर्यादा से अथवा लोक-मर्यादा से पूजने के योग्य देवताओं को पूजने का नियत समय आने पर उनका पूजन करने के लिए भगवान कि आज्ञा है एवं भगवान कि आज्ञा का पालन करना परम कर्तव्य है, ऐसा समझकर उत्साह पूर्वक विधि के सहित उनका पूजन करना एवं उनसे किसी प्रकार की भी कामना न करना ! 
उनके पूजन के उद्देश्य से रोकड़, बहीखाते आदि में भी सकाम शब्द न लिखना अर्थात जैसे मारवाड़ी समाज में नये बसने के दिन अथवा दीपमालिका के दिन श्री लक्ष्मीजी का पूजन करके 'श्री लक्ष्मीजी लाभ मोकलो देसी', 'भंडार भरपूर राखसी', 'ऋद्धि-सिद्धि करसी', 'श्री कालीजी के आसरे', श्री गंगाजी के आसरे' इत्यादि बहुत से सकाम शब्द लिखे जाते हैं, वैसे न लिखकर 'श्री लक्ष्मी-नारायणजी सब जगह आनंदरूप से विराजमान हैं' तथा 'बहुत आनन्द और उत्साह के सहित श्री लक्ष्मीजी का पूजन किया' इत्यादि निष्काम मांगलिक शब्द लिखना और नित्य रोकड़, नकल आदि के आरम्भ करने में भी उपर्युक्त रीती से ही लिखना !

----------


## SUNIL1107

५(घ) माता-पितादि गुरुजनों की सेवा में आलस्य और कामना का त्याग --

माता, पिता, आचार्य एवं और भी जो पूजनीय वर्ण, आश्रम, अवस्था और गुणों में किसी प्रकार भी अपने से बड़े हों, उन सबकी सब प्रकार से नित्य सेवा करना और उनको नित्य प्रणाम करना मनुष्य का परम कर्तव्य है ! इस भाव को हृदय में रखते हुए आलस्य का सर्वथा त्याग करके, निष्काम भाव से उत्साह पूर्वक भगवदाज्ञानुसार उनकी सेवा करने में तत्पर रहना !

----------


## SUNIL1107

५(ड) यज्ञ, दान और तप आदि शुभ कर्मों में आलस्य और कामना का त्याग --

पंच महा यज्ञादि* नित्यकर्म एवं अन्यान्य नैमित्तिक कर्मरूप यज्ञादिका करना तथा अन्न , वस्त्र , विद्या ,औषध और धनादि पदार्थोंके दान द्वारा सम्पूर्ण जीवोंको यथा योग्य सुख पहुँचाने के लिये मन ,वाणी और शरीर से अपनी शक्ति के अनुसार चेष्टा करना तथा अपने धर्म का पालन करने के लिये हर प्रकार से कष्ट सहन करना इत्यादि शास्त्रविहित कर्मों में इस लोक और परलोक के सम्पूर्ण भोगों की कामना का सर्वथा त्याग करके एवं अपना परम कर्तव्य मान कर श्रद्धा सहित उत्साहपूर्वक भगवदाज्ञानुसार केवल भगवदर्थ ही उनका आचरण करना ! 

*. पँच महायज्ञ ये हैं -- देवयज्ञ (अग्निहोत्रादी), ऋषि यज्ञ (वेदपाठ, संध्या, गायत्री-जपादि), पितृ यज्ञ (तर्पण-श्राद्धादि), मनुष्य यज्ञ (अतिथि-सेवा) और भूत यज्ञ (बलिवैश्य देव) !

----------


## alysweety

शानदार एवं लाजवाब सूत्र के लिए 
रेपो ++++++++++++++

----------


## SUNIL1107

५(च) आजीविका द्वारा गृहस्थ निर्वाह के उपर्युक्त कर्मों में आलस्य और कामना का त्याग -- 

आजीविका के कर्म जैसे वैश्य के लिए कृषि, गौरक्ष्य और वाणिज्य आदि कहे हैं, वैसे ही जो अपने-अपने वर्ण, आश्रम के अनुसार शास्त्रों में विधान किये गये हों, उन सबके पालन द्वारा संसार का हित करते हुए ही गृहस्थ का निर्वाह करने के लिए बगवान की आज्ञा है ! इसलिए अपना कर्तव्य मानकर लाभ-हानि को समान समझते हुए सब प्रकार की कामनाओं का त्याग करके उत्साहपूर्वक उपर्युक्त कर्मों का करना* ! 

*. उपर्युक्त भाव से करनेवाले पुरुष के कर्म लोभ से रहित होने के कारण उनमे किसी प्रकार का भी दोष नहीं आ सकता; क्योंकि आजीविका के कर्मों में लोभ ही विशेष रूप से पाप करने का हेतु है ! इसलिए मनुष्य को चाहिए कि गीता अध्याय १८ श्लोक ४४ की टिप्पणी में जैसे वैश्य के प्रति वाणिज्य के दोषों का त्याग करने के लिए विस्तार पूर्वक लिखा है, उसी प्रकार अपने अपने वर्ण आश्रम के अनुसार सम्पूर्ण कर्मों में सब प्रकार के दोषों का त्याग करके केवल भगवान की आज्ञा समझकर भगवान के लिए निष्काम भाव से ही सम्पूर्ण कर्मों का आचरण करें !

----------


## SUNIL1107

> शानदार एवं लाजवाब सूत्र के लिए 
> रेपो ++++++++++++++


धन्यबाद स्वीटी जी++++

----------


## SUNIL1107

५(छ) शरीर सम्बन्धी कर्मों में आलस्य और कामना का त्याग -- 

शरीर-निर्वाह के लिए शास्त्रोक्त रीती से भोजन, वस्त्र और औषधादि के सेवन रूप जो शरीर सम्बन्धी कर्म हैं, उनमे सब प्रकार के भोग विलासों की कामना का त्याग करके एवं सुख-दुःख, लाभ-हानि और जीवन-मरण आदि को समान समझकर केवल भगवत्प्राप्ति के लिए ही योग्यता के अनुसार उनका आचरण करना ! 
पूर्वोक्त चार श्रेणियों के त्याग सहित इस पांचवी श्रेणी के त्यागानुसार सम्पूर्ण दोषों का और सब प्रकार की कामनाओं का नाश होकर केवल एक भगवत्प्राप्ति की ही तीव्र इच्छा का होना ज्ञान की पहली भूमिका में परिपक्व अवस्था को प्राप्त हुए पुरुष के लक्षण समझना चाहिए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

(६) संसार के सम्पूर्ण पदार्थों में और कर्मों में ममता और आसक्ति का सर्वथा त्याग -- 

धन, भवन और वस्त्रादि सम्पूर्ण वस्तुएं तथा स्त्री, पुत्र और मित्रादि सम्पूर्ण बांधव जन एवं मान, बड़ाई और प्रतिष्ठा इत्यादि इस लोक के और परलोक के जितने विषय भोग रूप पदार्थ हैं, उन सबको क्षण भंगुर और नाशवान होने के कारण अनित्य समझकर उनमे ममता और आसक्ति का न रहना तथा केवल एक सच्चिदानन्दघन परमात्मा ही अनन्य भाव से विशुद्ध प्रेम होने के कारण मन, वाणी और शरीर द्वारा होने वाली सम्पूर्ण क्रियाओं में और शरीर में भी ममता और आसक्ति का सर्वथा आभाव हो जाना, यह छठी श्रेणी का त्याग है* !

----------


## SUNIL1107

उक्त छठी श्रेणी के त्याग को प्राप्त हुए पुरुषों का संसार के सम्पूर्ण पदार्थों में वैराग्य होकर केवल एक परम प्रेम मय भगवान में ही अनन्य प्रेम हो जाता है ! इसलिए उनको भगवान के गुण, प्रभाव और रहस्य से भरी हुई विशुद्ध प्रेम के विषय की कथाओं का सुनना-सुनाना और मनन करना तथा एकांत देश में रहकर निरंतर भगवान का भजन, ध्यान और शास्त्रों के मर्म का विचार करना ही प्रिय लगता है ! विषयासक्त मनुष्यों में रहकर हास्य, विलास, प्रमाद, निंदा, विषयभोग और व्यर्थ वार्तादी में अपने अमूल्य समय का एक क्षण भी बिताना अच्छा नहीं लगता एवं उनके द्वारा सम्पूर्ण कर्तव्य कर्म भगवान के स्वरूप और नाम का मनन रहते हुए ही बिना आसक्ति के केवल भगवदर्थ होते हैं !

----------


## SUNIL1107

इस प्रकार सम्पूर्ण पदार्थों में और कर्मों में ममता और आसक्ति का त्याग होकर केवल एक सच्चिदानन्दघन परमात्मा में ही विशुद्ध प्रेम का होना ज्ञान की दूसरी भूमिका में परिपक्व अवस्था को प्राप्त हुए पुरुष के लक्षण समझने चाहिए !

*. सम्पूर्ण पदार्थों में और कर्मों में तृष्णा और फल की इच्छा का त्याग तो तीसरी और पांचवी श्रेणी के त्याग में कहा गया, परन्तु उपर्युक्त त्याग के होने पर भी उनमे ममता और आसक्ति शेष रह जाती है, जैसे भजन, ध्यान और सत्संग के अभ्यास से भरत मुनि का सम्पूर्ण पदार्थों में और कर्मों में तृष्णा और फल की इच्छा का त्याग होने पर भी हिरण में और हिरण के पालन रूप कर्म में ममता और आसक्ति बनी रही ! इसलिए संसार के सम्पूर्ण पदार्थों में और कर्मों में ममता और आसक्ति के त्याग को "छठी श्रेणी का त्याग" कहा है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

(७) संसार, शरीर और सम्पूर्ण कर्मों में सूक्ष्म वासना और अहंभाव का सर्वथा त्याग -- 

संसार के सम्पूर्ण पदार्थ माया के कार्य होने से सर्वथा अनित्य हैं और एक सच्चिदानन्दघन परमात्मा ही सर्वत्र समभाव से परिपूर्ण है; ऐसा दृढ निश्चय होकर शरीर सहित संसार के सम्पूर्ण पदार्थों में और सम्पूर्ण कर्मों में सूक्ष्म वासना का सर्वथा अभाव हो जाना अर्थात अंतःकरण में उनके चित्रों का संस्कार रूप से भी न रहना एवं शरीर में अहंभाव का सर्वथा अभाव होकर मन, वाणी और शरीर द्वारा होनेवाले सम्पूर्ण कर्मों में कर्तापन के अभिमान का लेशमात्र भी न रहना, यह सातवीं श्रेणी का त्याग है* !

इस सातवीं श्रेणी के त्याग रूप परवैराग्यको** प्राप्त हुए पुरुषों के अंतःकरण की वृत्तियाँ सम्पूर्ण संसार से अत्यंत उपराम हो जाती हैं ! यदि किसी काल में कोई सांसारिक फुरना हो भी जाती है तो भी उसके संस्कार नहीं जमते; क्योंकि उनकी एक सच्चिदानन्दघन वासुदेव परमात्मा में ही अनन्यभाव से गाढ़ स्थिति निरंतर बनी रहती है !

----------


## alysweety

सुनील जी,
आप बधाई के पात्र हैं
पर मैं ठीक से समझ नहीं पा रही, मैं दिल से चाहती हूँ गीता को समझना
क्या भाषा थोड़ी चेंज नहीं हो सकती
ताकि समझ सकूँ
ये मेरी आप से रिक्वेस्ट है यदि हो सके तो

----------


## SUNIL1107

> सुनील जी,
> आप बधाई के पात्र हैं
> पर मैं ठीक से समझ नहीं पा रही, मैं दिल से चाहती हूँ गीता को समझना
> क्या भाषा थोड़ी चेंज नहीं हो सकती
> ताकि समझ सकूँ
> ये मेरी आप से रिक्वेस्ट है यदि हो सके तो


स्वीटीजी हम ठीक से समझ नहीं सके कि आपको क्या समझ में नहीं आया, भाषा श्री मद भगवत-गीता की है हमने तो मात्र यहाँ ट्रांसलेशन करके आप सभी को पढने को उपलब्ध की है इतने उत्तम कोटि के ग्रन्थ के अर्थ में स्वयं किसी भी प्रकार की छेड़-छाड़ हमारी दृष्टि में उचित नहीं है !

----------


## alysweety

> स्वीटीजी हम ठीक से समझ नहीं सके कि आपको क्या समझ में नहीं आया, भाषा श्री मद भगवत-गीता की है हमने तो मात्र यहाँ ट्रांसलेशन करके आप सभी को पढने को उपलब्ध की है इतने उत्तम कोटि के ग्रन्थ के अर्थ में स्वयं किसी भी प्रकार की छेड़-छाड़ हमारी दृष्टि में उचित नहीं है !


आपकी बात बिलकुल सही है सुनील जी 
भाषा हिंदी तो है पर समझने में थोड़ी मुश्किल हो रही है 
पर आपको किसी तरह की छेड़छाड़ करने के लिए मैं बिलकुल भी नहीं नहीं कहूँगी 
आप बहुत अच्छा कार्य कर रहें हैं, आपको बधाई 
 रेपो के साथ +++++++++++++++++++

----------


## Badtameez

शायद स्वेता जी को कुछ शब्दों को समझने में परेशानी हो रही है।

----------


## alysweety

वेलकम सौरभ जी

----------


## Badtameez

> वेलकम सौरभ जी


धन्यवाद स्वेता जी!!!!!!

----------


## SUNIL1107

इसलिए उनके अंतःकरण में सम्पूर्ण अवगुणों का अभाव होकर १, अहिंसा २, अस्तेय ३, ब्रम्हचर्य ४, अपैशुनता ५, लज्जा, अमानित्व ६, निष्कपटता, शौच ७, संतोष ८, तितिक्षा ९, सत्संग, सेवा, यज्ञ, दान, तप १०, स्वाध्याय ११, शम १२, दम १३, विनय, आर्जव १४, दया १५, श्रद्धा १६, विवेक १७, वैराग्य १८, एकांतवास, अपरिग्रह १९, समाधान २०, उपरामता, तेज २१, क्षमा २२, धैर्य २३, अद्रोह २४, अभय २५, निरहंकारता, शांति २६ और ईश्वर में अनन्य भक्ति इत्यादि सद्गुणों का आविर्भाव स्वभाव से ही हो जाता है ! इस प्रकार शरीर सहित सम्पूर्ण पदार्थों में और कर्मों में वासना और अहंभाव का अत्यंत अभाव होकर एक सच्चिदानन्दघन परमात्मा के स्वरूप में ही एकीभाव से नित्य-निरंतर दृढ स्थिति रहना ज्ञान की तीसरी भूमिका में परिपक्व अवस्था को प्राप्त हुए पुरुष के लक्षण हैं ! 
उपर्युक्त गुणों में से कितने ही तो पहली और दूसरी भूमिका में ही प्राप्त हो जाते हैं, परन्तु सम्पूर्ण गुणों का आविर्भाव तो प्रायः तीसरी भूमिका में ही होता है; क्योंकि यह सब भगवत्प्राप्ति के अति समीप पहुंचे हुए पुरुषों के लक्षण एवं भगवत्स्वरूप के साक्षात् ज्ञान में हेतु है; इसीलिए श्री कृष्ण भगवान ने प्रायः इन्ही गुणों को श्री गीता जी के १३ वें अध्याय में श्लोक ७ से ११ तक ज्ञान के नाम से तथा १६ वें अध्याय में श्लोक १ से ३ तक दैवी सम्पदा के नाम से कहा है ! 
तथा उक्त गुणों को शास्त्रकारों ने सामान्य धर्म माना है, इसलिए मनुष्य मात्र का ही अधिकार है, अतएव उपर्युक्त सद्गुणों का अपने अंतःकरण में आविर्भाव करने के लिए सभी को भगवान के शरण होकर विशेष रूप से प्रयत्न करना चाहिए !

----------


## SUNIL1107

*. सम्पूर्ण संसार के पदार्थों में और कर्मों में तृष्णा और फल की इच्छा का एवं ममता और आसक्ति का सर्वथा अभाव होने पर भी उनमे सूक्ष्म वासना और कर्तत्वाभिमान शेष रह जाता है , इसलिए सूक्ष्म वासना और अहंभाव के त्याग को "सातवीं श्रेणी का त्याग" कहा है !

**. पूर्वोक्त छठी श्रेणी के त्याग को प्राप्त हुए पुरुष की तो विषयों का विशेष संसर्ग होने से कदाचित उनमे कुछ आसक्ति हो भी सकती है, परन्तु इस सातवीं श्रेणी के त्यागी पुरुष का विषयों के साथ संसर्ग होने पर भी उनमे आसक्ति नहीं हो सकती ; क्योंकि उसके निश्चय में एक परमात्मा के सिवाय अन्य कोई वस्तु रहती ही नहीं , इसलिए इस त्याग को "परवैराग्य" कहा है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

१. मन, वाणी और शरीर से किसी प्रकार किसी को कष्ट न देना ! 
२. अतःकरण और इन्द्रियों के द्वाराजैसा निश्चय किया हो वैसे का वैसा ही प्रिय शब्दों में कहना ! 
३. चोरी का सर्वथा अभाव !
४. आठ प्रकार के मैथुनों का अभाव ! 
५. किसी की भी निंदा न करना !
६. सत्कार, मान और पूजादि को न चाहना ! 
७. बाहर और भीतर की पवित्रता (सत्यता पूर्वक शुद्ध व्यवहार से द्रव्य की और उसके अन्न से आहार की एवं यथायोग्य बर्ताव से आचरणों की और जल मृत्तिकादी से शरीर की शुद्धि को तो बाहर की शुद्धि कहते हैं और राग-द्वेष तथा कपट आदि विकारों का नाश होकर अंतःकरण का स्वच्छ और शुद्ध हो जाना भीतर की शुद्धि कहलाती है ) ! 
८. तृष्णा का सर्वथा अभाव ! 
९.  शीत-उष्ण, सुख-दुःख आदि द्वंदों का सहन करना !
१०. स्वधर्म-पालन के लिए कष्ट सहना !

----------


## SUNIL1107

११. वेद और सत-शास्त्रों का अध्ययन एवं भगवान के नाम और गुणों का कीर्तन ! 
१२. मन का वश में होना ! 
१३. इन्द्रियों का वश मे होना ! 
१४. शरीर और इन्द्रियों के सहित अंतःकरण की सरलता ! 
१५. दुखियों में करुणा ! 
१६. वेद, शास्त्र, महात्मा, गुरु और परमेश्वर के वचनों में प्रत्यक्ष के सदृश विश्वास ! 
१७. सत और असत पदार्थों का यथार्थ ज्ञान ! 
१८. ब्रम्हलोक तक के सम्पूर्ण पदार्थों में आसक्ति का अत्यंत अभाव ! 
१९. ममत्व बुद्धि से संग्रह का अभाव ! 
२०. अंतःकरण में संशय और विक्षेप का अभाव !

----------


## SUNIL1107

२१. श्रेष्ठ पुरुषों की उस शक्ति का नाम तेज है कि जिसके प्रभाव से विषयासक्त और नीच प्रकृति वाले मनुष्य भी प्रायः पापाचरण से रुक कर उनके कथनानुसार श्रेष्ठ कर्मों में प्रवृत हो जाते हैं ! 
२२. अपना अपराध करनेवालों को किसी प्रकार भी दंड देने का भाव न रखना ! 
२३. भारी विपत्ति आने पर भी अपनी स्थिति से चलायमान न होना ! 
२४. अपने साथ द्वेष रखनेवालों में भी द्वेष का न होना ! 
२५. सर्वथा भय का अभाव ! 
२६. इच्छा और वासनाओं का अत्यंत अभाव होना और अंतःकरण में नित्य निरंतर प्रसन्नता का रहना !

----------


## SUNIL1107

उपसंहार 

इस लेख में सात श्रेणियों के त्याग द्वारा भगवत प्राप्ति का होना कहा गया है ! उनमे पहली ५ श्रेणियों के त्याग तक तो ज्ञान की प्रथम भूमिका के लक्षण और छठी श्रेणी के त्याग तक दूसरी भूमिका के लक्षण तथा सातवीं श्रेणी के त्याग तक तीसरी भूमिका के लक्षण बताये गये हैं ! उक्त तीसरी भूमिका में परिपक्व अवस्था को प्राप्त हुआ पुरुष तत्काल ही सच्चिदानंदघन परमात्मा को प्राप्त हो जाता है ! फिर उसका इस क्षणभंगुर, नाशवान, अनित्य संसार से कुछ भी सम्बन्ध नहीं रहता, अर्थात जैसे स्वप्न से जगे हुए पुरुष का स्वप्न के संसार से कुछ भी सम्बन्ध नहीं रहता, वैसे ही अज्ञान निद्रा से जगे हुए पुरुष का भी माया के कार्य रूप अनित्य संसार से कुछ भी सम्बन्ध नहीं रहता ! यद्यपि लोक-दृष्टि में उस ज्ञानी पुरुष के शरीर द्वारा प्रारब्ध से संपूर्ण कर्म होते हुए दिखाई देते हैं एवं उन कर्मों द्वारा संसार में बहुत ही लाभ पहुंचता है; क्योंकि कामना, आसक्ति और कर्त्त्वाभिमान से रहित होने के कारण उस महात्मा के मन, वाणी और शरीर के द्वारा किये हुए आचरण लोक में प्रमाण-स्वरूप समझे जाते हैं और ऐसे पुरुषों के भाव से ही शास्त्र बनते हैं ; परन्तु यह सब होते हुए भी वह सच्चिदानन्दघन वासुदेव को प्राप्त हुआ पुरुष तो इस त्रिगुण मयी माया से सर्वथा अतीत ही है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

इसलिए वह न तो गुणों के कार्यरूप प्रकाश, प्रवृत्ति और निद्रा आदि के प्राप्त हों पर उनसे द्वेष करता है और न निवृत्त होने पर उनकी आकांक्षा ही करता है ; क्योंकि सुख-दुःख, लाभ-हानि, मान-अपमान और निंदा-स्तुति आदि में एवं मिटटी, पत्थर और सुवर्ण आदि में सर्वत्र उसका समभाव हो जाता है, इसलिए उस महात्मा को न तो किसी प्रिय वस्तु की प्राप्ति और अप्रिय की निवृत्ति में हर्ष होता है, न किसी अप्रिय की प्राप्ति और प्रिय के वियोग में शोक ही होता है ! यदि उस धीर पुरुष का शरीर किसी कारण से शस्त्रों द्वार काटा भी जाये या उसको कोई अन्य प्रकार का भारी दुःख आकर प्राप्त हो जाये तो भी वह सच्चिदानन्दघन वासुदेव में अनन्य भाव से स्थित हुआ पुरुष उस स्थिति से चलायमान नहीं होता ; क्योंकि उसके अंतःकरण में सम्पूर्ण संसार मृगतृष्णा के जल की भांति प्रतीत होता है और एक सच्चिदानंदघन परमात्मा के अतिरिक्त अन्य किसी का भी होनापन नहीं भासता ! विशेष क्या कहा जाय, वास्तव में उस सच्चिदानन्दघन परमात्मा को प्राप्त हुए पुरुष का भाव वह स्वयं ही जानता है ! मन, बुद्धि और इन्द्रियों द्वारा प्रकट करने के लिए किसी का भी सामर्थ्य नहीं है ! अतएव जितना शीघ्र हो सके, अज्ञान-निद्रा से चेतकर उक्त सात श्रेणियों में कहे हुए त्याग द्वारा परमात्मा को प्राप्त करने के लिए सत्पुरुषों की शरण ग्रहण करके उनके कथनानुसार साधन करने में तत्पर होना चाहिए ; क्योंकि यह अति दुर्लभ मनुष्य का शरीर बहुत जन्मों के अंत में परम दयालु भगवान की कृपा से ही मिलता है ! इसलिए नाशवान क्षणभंगुर संसार के अनित्य भोगों को भोगने में अपने जीवन का अमूल्य समय नष्ट नहीं करना चाहिए ! 

============000==============
हरिः ॐ तत्सत हरिः ॐ तत्सत हरिः ॐ तत्सत 
शांतिः शांतिः शांतिः 
=============000=============

----------


## SUNIL1107

मित्रो इस गीता शास्त्र को पढनेवाले सभी भाई बहनों को विदित हो कि श्रीमद भगवतगीता के १८ अध्याय समाप्त हुए  ! अब बारी आप सब लोगों की है यह बताने की कि यह आपको कैसी लगी, शुरुआत तो हमने मात्र ब्रज भाषा में करने की सोचा था किन्तु कुछ मित्रों और नियामक-गणों के निर्देशानुसार हिंदी भावार्थ भी लिखा ! आशा है आप सभी को पसंद आया होगा ! हाँ एक बात जो कि शुरू में लिखनी थी वह तो भूल ही गये ! वह है श्री गीता जी का महात्म्य, सो दोस्तों क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ आखिर मैं भी इन्सान होने के नाते गलतियों का पुतला हूँ , सो अब आगामी प्रविस्तियाँ गीता जी के महात्म्य की लिखूंगा  ! आशा ही नहीं वरन विश्वास है कि आप सब मेरी यह भूल क्षमा कर देंगे !

----------


## teekay

jai sri krishna...

----------


## SUNIL1107

सूत्र पढनेवाले सभी भाई बहनों से उनके विचार आमंत्रित है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

भैया लगता है  सूत्र पर प्रतिक्रिया देने वालों का अकाल पड़ गया है ! या फिर हो सकता है कि शायद सूत्र ही पसंद नहीं आया लोगों को !   

:tuta-dil:

----------

